# Homebrewed Components



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

Has anyone 'spoken' with (either actually or electronicaly) with Dan at Homebrewed lately? Iordered a new Chainring a month ago and have not heard anything since the e-mail confirming payment. i did shoot him a note last week, which has not been answered, not trying to start anything, just really want that ring so i can finish this project and am trying to confirm that its just his biz is so good that orders are taking longer to fill.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Been busy playing catchup, didn't realize i missed some emails. Like i always say, if i miss one, please try again as i get quite a few a day, and i really only have time to answer them in between parts so it's easy to accidentally scan by one.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

MTBDad said:


> Has anyone 'spoken' with (either actually or electronicaly) with Dan at Homebrewed lately? Iordered a new Chainring a month ago and have not heard anything since the e-mail confirming payment. i did shoot him a note last week, which has not been answered, not trying to start anything, just really want that ring so i can finish this project and am trying to confirm that its just his biz is so good that orders are taking longer to fill.


A month? I'd better get my order in now.


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been in touch with him today via emails, he said I should have my stuff by the weekend:thumbsup: , can't wait to get them,


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am not attacking the OP but going to the internet to get a response from a one man show is not the best way to handle things in my opinion. He makes the best cogs and rings out there for the money, he also has to ship his items, answer emails, track down material from vendors and everything else that goes into running your own business.

I purchased a number of items from him recently and it took longer than what i was hoping for and i did not get emails returned as fast as an online dealer but I understand he is building product and is always slammed.

He might not provide the best customer service but his products are that good and bottom line, that is what is most important to me.

His attention to detail is ridiculous (GOOD) and he obviously takes pride in what he is shipping out. He did not like how the color came out on an anodized chainring and decided to redo it for me. That is what i call quality standards!!!

I will never buy an off the shelf cog or chainring again. HBC has me as a customer for life.
I could never expect the level of customer service as salsa or blackspire from him but know i realize i would never expect a chainring as nice as his from salsa or blackspire.
I am not bad mouthing salsa or blackspire by the way, they make decent rings.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

cbrock450 said:


> I am not attacking the OP but going to the internet to get a response from a one man show is not the best way to handle things in my opinion. He makes the best cogs and rings out there for the money, he also has to ship his items, answer emails, track down material from vendors and everything else that goes into running your own business.
> 
> I purchased a number of items from him recently and it took longer than what i was hoping for and i did not get emails returned as fast as an online dealer but I understand he is building product and is always slammed.
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem with his approach. I'm sure the OP just wanted to know if he should be concerned. Granted, the OP could have followed up his first email with a friendly follow up email but he decided to do it on a web site where Dan posts almost daily. His thread was strictly business and wasn't bashing him. HBC does great work....I have three of his products and love them. i will be ordering again. Just my .02 cents....


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## stbNJ (Jun 13, 2006)

There was an article in the new Wired about Homebrewed, interesting stuff


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

2Slo4U said:


> I don't see a problem with his approach. I'm sure the OP just wanted to know if he should be concerned. Granted, the OP could have followed up his first email with a friendly follow up email but he decided to do it on a web site where Dan posts almost daily. His thread was strictly business and wasn't bashing him. HBC does great work....I have three of his products and love them. i will be ordering again. Just my .02 cents....


The only issue is threads and posts like this, no matter how innocent in intent, cause a mass emailing from anyone who has bought something, fearing i ran off with their money. And of course, every single one expects a response right away, which causes me to get even farther behind, and piss even more people off. 
Of course if you think i'm slow, my parts suck, or i'm just a plain old a-hole, you have every right to talk about it.. hell i'm usually the first to say when i'm behind if you just check out my thread, but threads that imply that i disapeared definitely do more harm than good for everyone. It's not just losing me business, which i can deal with. I wouldn't be paying a hefty amount for advertising here on MTBR if i wasn't planning on staying in business, so i assure everyone i'm not going anywhere anytime soon.

With that said, i know Jon didn't mean any harm. He probably didn't keep up on my other thread, so he wasn't aware that i occasionally need a reminder email to answer emails. Also, most people don't have an idea of how many emails i get or how much product that leaves my shop. Think about it, I sell $35 chainrings and i live in San Diego where the cost of living is pretty high. Subtract overhead, and i have to move quite a bit more than a few rings a week.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

stbNJ said:


> There was an article in the new Wired about Homebrewed, interesting stuff


Yea, my mom put that right up on the fridge!


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

Dan, 

I am going to have to let the truth out.

Dan has been going through labor negotiations with the umpa lumpas, they are unhappy with the green outfits and lack of chocolate available in the milling room. See the price of cocoa has sky rocketed, and Dan is having trouble keeping up with their ferocious demand. This has caused a labor shortage that has put all production behind. 

Truth of the matter is that he makes a quality product that is in high demand. He states CLEARLY on his site, and you check a box stating you read the disclaimer that spells out production is slow. There are many fine products in life that you have to wait for. I like to think of the chainrings like that soup on Seinfeld, long lines, and you have to play by the chef's rules to get the soup. 

Good news, he has lots of orders so he will be in business to keep making more rings for our builds. Bad news, he has lots of orders so we have to wait longer for our rings.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> The only issue is threads and posts like this...
> Of course if you think i'm slow, my parts suck, or i'm just a plain old a-hole...
> ...


Well I for one think you're just a plain old a-hole. Just like the rest of us are plain old a-holes, which makes you pretty damn undependable, too.

So Dan, if I want to reach out to you, which method do you find most inconvenient... email, mtbr PM or a new thread here on the SS forum? I'll happily utilize the one you like the least.

You see I want my damn custom ti chainring, and I want it yesterday, just like all the other plain old a-holes on here. I thought about it for months, took my sweet time coming to this huge decision, so I want it NOW dammit!! I'm done waiting! Ya hear me?!?

Thanks,
sParty


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*Yikes!!!!*

Typhoid Mary, patient zero in this latest viral epidemic here. Certainly didn't mean to do anything other than see if anything was up with Dan!! I spend a lot of time on theseboards and as they tend to be effective commnuities I often see things like "...anyone seen James lately or is everything OK with..." about two minutes after I possted my note, i responded to another post asking for photos of Dan's work. As a repeat customer, i had noted that this particular order had taken longer than others and an e-mail wasn't returned. Neither cause for national media attention, but didn't think it was out of bounds to ask the community if anything might be up with Dan. Dan, here's the public apology for causing the flood to your inbox. NOT WORRIED, NOR WAS I EVER WORRIED YOU WENT OVER THE HILL WITH $100!!


----------



## ChrisJ (Aug 15, 2005)

I ordered stuff about a month ago it shipped a week and a half ago. No updates from USPS. Dan is looking into it. Emailed him again today.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

hope the cog is magnificent as it's been 6 weeks since ordered.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

They are definitely worth the wait!!!



bt said:


> hope the cog is magnificent as it's been 6 weeks since ordered.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Yea sorry about that BT, i anticipate being back on track within a week for all orders. I hired someone about 2 weeks ago and we're making some good progress now. It's just a matter of getting my head screwed on straight again after the SDCBS last weekend.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Yea sorry about that BT, i anticipate being back on track within a week for all orders. I hired someone about 2 weeks ago and we're making some good progress now. It's just a matter of getting my head screwed on straight again after the SDCBS last weekend.


(cracks the whip) faster! 

Hope you can, needing that cog to help granny my out of shape ass around the race course this weekend.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Perhaps if you weren't drinking so much beer you could crank these things out faster?


----------



## wlittleman (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm glad I ran across this thread. I ordered something from HBC about a month ago, and haven't heard anything on the status of the order, so I got a little worried. But, based on the dialog here, I'm feeling better about it, and will just sit tight for another month. I know that sometimes, good things take a while to acquire, and if HBC is swamped, so be it. I don't expect them to Dan and fire to deal with the swinging demands of market demands.

-Don


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Yea, sorry about that Don, I know i have a few unanswered emails from this week, i'm just trying to get everything shipped that has been made. I finally got a postage meter so i can streamline it, however it's still taking a bit to get through it all, and i want to get through the bulk of it before i leave for the Whiskey 50 tomorrow morning.
Manufacturing is finally caught up at least thankfully. The good news is we're actually making ground rather than falling further behind. Being as busy as it's been lately, i'm pretty happy about that. Having someone here to run the machines while i tackle setups, shipping, office stuff, etc. has made a HUGE difference. Also, he does an awesome job polishing everything before anodizing so parts are coming out better as well.

Also, on a side note, since i'm using a postage meter now, i no longer use paypal for shipping, so you will not get the notices like before. I'm trying to setup my site so it sends out a notification when it's been shipped, however i just want to get through this pile before i start playing with the site.


----------



## wlittleman (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, I really hacked up that last sentence with accidental editing with these laptop touchpads! What I meant to write was: "I don't expect Dan to hire and fire to deal with the swinging demands of market demands."

I was a consultant in the Construction and Engineering industry. I've seen companies hire during the peak of the season and fire the minute things slow down. I didn't like the effects of that practice on the lives of the employees. No worries, Dan. I'm a very patient person. I'm still waiting for my MRP X1 anyway, which is on backorder for about a month...


----------



## SnowStorm (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, I would like to apologize to Dan for sending him a pestering email back when I ordered my ring. I breezed by that disclaimer explaining that each one of these parts are made to order and that I should expect a delay.

I ended up getting the ring about a month after ordering and I have been shredding on it ever since. Looks AWESOME (I end up directing people to this forum and his site on nearly every group ride because I tend to ride with semi-converted roadies that love that matching colored tid-bits) and it performs AWESOME. I run a 1x9 without a chain guide/keeper and I have yet to drop the chain a single time riding in the rocky/rooty stuff here in the Northeast. I'm pretty amazed.

Dan has an awesome business and I will be a repeat customer. 

...so yeah, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

y'all quit bothering him so he can make & ship rings rather than posting on mtbr!! 
i'm waiting on one too, but i ain't worried.


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

While we're in a 'pestering Dan' mood, I would like my XTR 952 chainring back that I sent you almost 2 years ago to use as a pattern. Remember this thread, Dan?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532620

Never mind the free chainring you were going to send me in exchange for helping you out (which I bugged you about twice) - I'll stick with _my_ Homebrewed Component.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

pexio said:


> While we're in a 'pestering Dan' mood, I would like my XTR 952 chainring back that I sent you almost 2 years ago to use as a pattern. Remember this thread, Dan?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532620
> 
> Never mind the free chainring you were going to send me in exchange for helping you out (which I bugged you about twice) - I'll stick with _my_ Homebrewed Component.


airing years old dirty laundry on the forum is great.


----------



## Electric Vindaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

wlittleman said:


> I'm glad I ran across this thread. I ordered something from HBC about a month ago...
> 
> -Don


Only a month? You're lucky my friend, I'm still waiting on a cog I ordered 8 weeks ago.



ISuckAtRiding said:
 

> ...before i leave for the Whiskey 50 tomorrow morning.


Hmm, I too shall be at the Whiskey, doing just the *cough* 25 miler. If by pure chance my 21t Stainless Cog has been eeked out by tomorrow morning, I will gladly take receipt of it in P-Town. Also, if you bring along some HBC Jerseys, I'll sport one for ya on the trail and the podium.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

dan is good people, but he's not really people, he's just dan. Don't expect Surly-taiwan-china-cheap-mass-stamped-steel-like availability from what is basically a custom part.

Completely worth the wait, I have 2 rings, 3+ cogs, and I'll order from him next time I need more.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Electric Vindaloo said:


> Only a month? You're lucky my friend, I'm still waiting on a cog I ordered 8 weeks ago.
> 
> Hmm, I too shall be at the Whiskey, doing just the *cough* 25 miler. If by pure chance my 21t Stainless Cog has been eeked out by tomorrow morning, I will gladly take receipt of it in P-Town. Also, if you bring along some HBC Jerseys, I'll sport one for ya on the trail and the podium.


It's definitely done as all cogs ordered before Tuesday are completed. If it isn't shipped (which it most likely is as i went through almost every cog the other day), you can most definitely grab it at the race. Shoot me an email with your order number and phone number.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

pexio said:


> While we're in a 'pestering Dan' mood, I would like my XTR 952 chainring back that I sent you almost 2 years ago to use as a pattern. Remember this thread, Dan?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=532620
> 
> Never mind the free chainring you were going to send me in exchange for helping you out (which I bugged you about twice) - I'll stick with _my_ Homebrewed Component.


What email did you use? Unless it was [email protected], i wouldn't have gotten it. I changed my domain a while back. If you recall, i actually emailed you to see what size ring you wanted before you ever contacted me about it  
Email me your addy and i'll get it out to you.


----------



## Electric Vindaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> It's definitely done as all cogs ordered before Tuesday are completed. If it isn't shipped (which it most likely is as i went through almost every cog the other day), you can most definitely grab it at the race. Shoot me an email with your order number and phone number.


Email sent!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

All the complaining in this thread reminded me I need to order another chainring.

Aaaaaand, order placed! Thanks Dan.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Dan is definitely good people. I am a returning very satisfied customer. Sounds like he has hired a helper and is catching up on orders, great to hear he is that busy. I have a spiderless ring and a few cogs in the mail as we speak to replace some Boone stuff. Took a little longer than last time I ordered, but not worried. I am on injured reserve anyway, so can't ride right now .

And good luck at the Whisky 50!

Mark


----------



## 1x9 vassago (Oct 31, 2009)

*Homebrewed Comp.*

I Just Got My Chainring And Rear Cog Today, They Are Kick Ass. It Takes Alittle While, But Worth The Wait, Thanks Dan, Henry T.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

As a repeat pete pete customer of Dan's can only say good things about his Products.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

My kickass HBC ring took less than a week from ordered online to delivered in my mailbox (the Salsa it replaced was pretty fecking far from round).

Had to throw that out there since this thread was starting to look like it *always* takes hella long to get stuff from Dan.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Yet another very satisfied repeat customer here. By now I think most folks on this forum know that Dan is a (was?) a one man shop. But as has been said, his stuff is well worth the wait. 

Party on, Dan!


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

BTW Dan, any thoughts on offering rings for road SS/fixie guys? I could use a 44t 5x130...


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Great ****! It took about 7 weeks, but his **** is quality. Just do not be in a hurry. I went from a Blackspire and Surly combo, and had the worst tight spots. All gone now with Dan's stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Dan, can your chainrings be used in a 9 speed setup? I find that the material used on a eg Surly ring is too wide to be used on a 9 speed. It says on the website that the chainrings are flippable, I guess this still applies if you use the rings in a 9 speed setup?

I'm asking here rather than sending an email as others may want to know.

Cheers!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

ISaR check your e-mail


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry for the disapearance lately, i got a nasty bug when i was in Arizona last weekend and i'm just trying to get stuff out the door at this point. I'm pretty doped up on Sudafed and somewhat incoherent :/


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

Homebrewed, you have tow maisl but no answer for French S-Works spider and gold single.
Can you write me ?
Cordially


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hud said:


> Dan, can your chainrings be used in a 9 speed setup? I find that the material used on a eg Surly ring is too wide to be used on a 9 speed. It says on the website that the chainrings are flippable, I guess this still applies if you use the rings in a 9 speed setup?
> 
> I'm asking here rather than sending an email as others may want to know.
> 
> Cheers!


You mean like in a 1x9 setup? If so, I can probably answer for Dan, and yes, it should work fine as long as the chainring you get from him is the correct chain size for your setup (3/32" I guess?)


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

I just placed an order. I don't mind waiting as long as it's less than 2 months. I plan o a Ti cog as well when I upgrade my wheel set.

Congrats on the Wired article, very cool. I sent you a PM saying the same but your inbox is full.

Any ideas or plans to add to the product line? Maybe seat post collars?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Is there any way we can get a copy of the Wired article?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

rob1035 said:


> You mean like in a 1x9 setup? If so, I can probably answer for Dan, and yes, it should work fine as long as the chainring you get from him is the correct chain size for your setup (3/32" I guess?)


I'm using a HBC ring on my Sultan's 1x10 drivetrain. Good to go.

--sParty


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> Is there any way we can get a copy of the Wired article?


buy the magazine


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> buy the magazine


Or learn to use Google


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

S:Drive said:


> Great ****! It took about 7 weeks, but his **** is quality. Just do not be in a hurry. I went from a Blackspire and Surly combo, and had the worst tight spots. All gone now with Dan's stuff. Keep up the good work.


Going on 7 weeks for my order, but it's snowing now and our trails are still covered in snow - so I can wait longer if needed.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

*Link*



bad mechanic said:


> Is there any way we can get a copy of the Wired article?


clicky<---


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

zaskaranddriver said:


> clicky<---


Thank you sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying Rob and Sparticus. Yeah I meant 1x9, I must've been tired when I typed that. I'll be going for a HBC ring soon! 
While I'm at it I'll probably get a ring and cog for the SS as well.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Can anyone else get the old HBC thread to show anything?
Trying to track down a couple posts but when I click on the thread it presents a blank page...no headers/images/etc.

Also, I believe HBC green matches Chris King green pretty closely?


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

mbeardsl said:


> Can anyone else get the old HBC thread to show anything?
> Trying to track down a couple posts but when I click on the thread it presents a blank page...no headers/images/etc.
> 
> Also, I believe HBC green matches Chris King green pretty closely?


Are you viewing in linear mode, if not it could do that to you.


----------



## Acero853 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ordered a 32 tooth 104BCD ring in blue and a radial-spoked 20 tooth cog on April 21st and received both yesterday in the mailbox. Beautiful craftsmanship and can't wait to get them on the sled. 
Thanks, Dan.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Bingo! Thanks!


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*oompah loompa's can be a pain and they are all guys.*

Maybe get some of those hot chick green M&M's. Not too hard on the eyes and you could feed 'em pretzels.


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

Received my 20t stainless steel rear cog last weekend. Took right at 6 weeks and it was worth the wait. Dan produces a high quality product!


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

where is homebrewed ?
homebrewed MP box is full !
No answer after many mails ?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I got an email reply yesterday within 24 hrs of my request.
Make sue you have right email address?
Otherwise just try again, may have missed some.


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

mbeardsl said:


> I got an email reply yesterday within 24 hrs of my request.
> Make sue you have right email address?
> Otherwise just try again, may have missed some.


thanks
can you gives this address ?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

boude, i'll check my spam folder to see if i missed anything. sorry about that.

EDIT: i didn't see anything, can you use the link in my signature to email me? I'll keep a look out in my inbox and spam box.


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> boude, i'll check my spam folder to see if i missed anything. sorry about that.
> 
> EDIT: i didn't see anything, can you use the link in my signature to email me? I'll keep a look out in my inbox and spam box.


I use the following address:
[email protected]

It is the maid normally?

I am the buyer of three Specialized Spiderless of France and a chainrings gold color for singlespeed.

I wish to know the delivery date?

Cordially


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

boude said:


> I use the following address:
> [email protected]
> 
> It is the maid normally?
> ...


I got it now, reply sent, sorry about that.


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

ok, thanks for your email


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi
URGENT , You have a new mail this day
Cordially


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Got my stuff today, 2-3 weeks order to door. Looks outstanding glad I went with HBC.


----------



## alexkraemer (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you do 3-bolt patterns? I'm looking at buying a new crank but will only pull the trigger if I know that there's someonewho can make the chainrings I need.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

My 18t cog just arrived. Pretty cool. Really looking forward to riding it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Wow....*



ianick said:


> My 18t cog just arrived. Pretty cool. Really looking forward to riding it.
> 
> *pix*


Very sexy. I love that cog. I have the earlier version myself in blue.

I also got a spiderless XTR M952 ring from Dan. Very purdy, but I don't have any pix of it, actually. I got it on the day of Sea Otter, raced the bike, and put it back in the rack because it needed a brake rebuild. I just got it back together.







Heh... this is my only pic of the ring, taken right after my SS CAT2 run at SOC. You can kinda see the backside.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

While everyone's showing off... Here is my newest delivery for the "beater" bike.
Just need to relace the wheel and install these beautiful bits.
Just waiting for the threaded cog for the fixed side to complete the project.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i love the earlier version two piece cog, no rivets showing.


----------



## smwill214 (May 28, 2010)

Good read and as requested... Thank you google 

http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/03/ff_makestuff_materials/2/?pid=4939&viewall=true


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally finished my wheels and got every put back together.
Unfortunately the blues clash so I'll have to either learn to like it (given its a beater) or switch out some bits to silver.
Nut tuggers work so much better than what I had before, ring/cog combo is very precise, no tight/loose spots at all.
I can't wait to get my new bike delivered next week from BS with some very nice HBC goodies!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*1k Report*

1000 miles on my green ring

doesn't look like its worn at all!

THANKS DAN!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

mbeardsl said:


> Nut tuggers work so much better than what I had before, ring/cog combo is very precise, no tight/loose spots at all.


I've just got 15mm nuts on the rear. I was contemplating some nut tuggers but I haven't noticed any issue with wheel alignment or chain funkiness.

Should I get 'em or just ride until I notice a problem?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

michaelscott said:


> I've just got 15mm nuts on the rear. I was contemplating some nut tuggers but I haven't noticed any issue with wheel alignment or chain funkiness.
> 
> Should I get 'em or just ride until I notice a problem?


I use them because my rear hub is a flip flop with a fixed cog on the other side so when I roll that way I like the added insurance of nothing slipping with braking/acceleration forces. I'm also on the heavier side so anything that keeps that chain under proper ternsion is key as I've taken some nasty spills on pavement when the chain drops under tons of torque.


----------



## Caelismadison (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Caelismadison said:


> could ISuckAtRiding please contact me about my order? I havn't gotten replies to my emails.


You sent one email friday afternoon, and i'm closed on the weekends.


----------



## Caelismadison (Mar 29, 2011)

Riding


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

mbeardsl said:


> Finally finished my wheels and got every put back together.
> Unfortunately the blues clash so I'll have to either learn to like it (given its a beater) or switch out some bits to silver.
> Nut tuggers work so much better than what I had before, ring/cog combo is very precise, no tight/loose spots at all.
> I can't wait to get my new bike delivered next week from BS with some very nice HBC goodies!


Are the nuttuggers harsh on the frame? can I get some more pics from someone of them in use


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

tims5377 said:


> Are the nuttuggers harsh on the frame? can I get some more pics from someone of them in use


You tryin' to preserve the paint on your track ends? :skep:
They are way less 'harsh' than typical 'gripified' nuts, washers, or quick releases. It's just smooth machined aluminum that rests on the track ends?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> You tryin' to preserve the paint on your track ends? :skep:
> They are way less 'harsh' than typical 'gripified' nuts, washers, or quick releases. It's just smooth machined aluminum that rests on the track ends?


Agree. The only thing less harsh was what I had before which was a piece of metal that "hugged" the track ends, held on by a nut on a screw that slipped over the axle. Terrible description, but you get the idea. They were ugly, heavy, hard to use as they shifted around a bit under torque, and you couldn't lock them down easily. I'll try to find a pic or take one soon.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> You tryin' to preserve the paint on your track ends? :skep:


Well I figure that if I cant ride up a hill I wanna look good while im walking!

So what you guys are saying is that these are the Cat's Pajamas?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

tims5377 said:


> Well I figure that if I cant ride up a hill I wanna look good while im walking!
> 
> So what you guys are saying is that these are the Cat's Pajamas?


There is certainly a bling factor, but I have found them functional beyond that.
For those that need a bottle opener, there is that as well.
This is what I had on before (nut "huggers"?), good enough solution but with HBC rings/cogs I figured may as well complement with HBC nut tuggers.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

mbeardsl said:


> There is certainly a bling factor, but I have found them functional beyond that.
> For those that need a bottle opener, there is that as well.
> This is what I had on before (nut "huggers"?), good enough solution but with HBC rings/cogs I figured may as well complement with HBC nut tuggers.


yea i have a similar thing on my bike but it is a pain getting the tension tight only having it on the drive side. I think ill get some tuggers then!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*I could be the last to know........*

I just got the new BIKE mag. and just saw the nice advertisement for HBC. Congrats.:thumbsup: I've got one of your aluminum 5 spoke cogs and love it, great workmanship.:thumbsup:


----------



## alexkraemer (Jul 30, 2007)

ISAR - I read in a thread else where that you were working on a 20T 64bcd ring. Any progress updates? Are you looking for a beta tester?


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

Received my cog, chain ring and tug nut from homebrewed today and I must say it was well worth the wait. I'll definitely be buying more from them.

Quick question from anyone thats bought a tug nut set from them did you end up using a tug nut on just the drive side or both sides?


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Cobra45 said:


> Received my cog, chain ring and tug nut from homebrewed today and I must say it was well worth the wait. I'll definitely be buying more from them.
> 
> Quick question from anyone thats bought a tug nut set from them did you end up using a tug nut on just the drive side or both sides?


Its best to run on both sides to maintain proper wheel alignment.


----------



## albiracer (Jul 30, 2007)

Cobra45 said:


> Received my cog, chain ring and tug nut from homebrewed today and I must say it was well worth the wait. I'll definitely be buying more from them....


Hey Cobra45 - if you don't mind my asking, when did you place your order for those parts? I ordered an XTR952 spiderless conversion on 7.22 and was hoping it would show up sooner rather than later (but didn't want to pester HB directly on it!). 
Thanks!


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

albiracer said:


> Hey Cobra45 - if you don't mind my asking, when did you place your order for those parts? I ordered an XTR952 spiderless conversion on 7.22 and was hoping it would show up sooner rather than later (but didn't want to pester HB directly on it!).
> Thanks!


I placed my order on 7/6 and got it 8/13


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

still looking at about 3 weeks for most orders, a couple came a little closer to 4 due to some material backorder, but got that in finally so back on track again. Sorry for being away, i built an engraving machine so not too much time for the interwebs between getting that running and getting parts out the door.
Again, this is manufacturing lead times, shipping is not included in that.
Also, i updated my shopping cart software a week a couple weeks ago, and somehow the shipping notification settings were changed, so up until today, no notifications were sent apparently. Sorry about that, i had no clue until recently.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

albiracer said:


> Hey Cobra45 - if you don't mind my asking, when did you place your order for those parts? I ordered an XTR952 spiderless conversion on 7.22 and was hoping it would show up sooner rather than later (but didn't want to pester HB directly on it!).
> Thanks!


All orders up until the 24th and many even more recent than that are done and expected to go out within the next couple days if they aren't already


----------



## albiracer (Jul 30, 2007)

Cobra45 said:


> I placed my order on 7/6 and got it 8/13


Thanks for that!


----------



## albiracer (Jul 30, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> still looking at about 3 weeks for most orders, a couple came a little closer to 4 due to some material backorder, but got that in finally so back on track again. Sorry for being away, i built an engraving machine so not too much time for the interwebs between getting that running and getting parts out the door.
> Again, this is manufacturing lead times, shipping is not included in that.
> Also, i updated my shopping cart software a week a couple weeks ago, and somehow the shipping notification settings were changed, so up until today, no notifications were sent apparently. Sorry about that, i had no clue until recently.


Cool - glad to hear it. I think I was in that batch - definitely did not get a shipping notification, but also not anything beyond the order confirmation. Sounds like the wait is almost over!


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

I got my 32t chainring and 18t cog this saturday very nice stuff however I was disappointed that I had to do some creative "file" work to get the cog to fit the cassette body of my stans ZTR hubs. Nonetheless five minutes of filing eased my mental chagrin and I'll more than likely be putting in another order shortly.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

HAL 9000 said:


> I got my 32t chainring and 18t cog this saturday very nice stuff however I was disappointed that I had to do some creative "file" work to get the cog to fit the cassette body of my stans ZTR hubs. Nonetheless five minutes of filing eased my mental chagrin and I'll more than likely be putting in another order shortly.


I too had a tight fit on my hope hub but just kept rotating the splines until it went on without any effort.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

MyMilkExpired said:


> I too had a tight fit on my hope hub but just kept rotating the splines until it went on without any effort.


trust me i flipped flopped rotated turned cussed and did a handstand trying to get that cog on the freehub body.

i realize that cassette hub bodies are different from one manufacturer to another so i improvised.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Wait a sec....*



mbeardsl said:


> Finally finished my wheels and got every put back together.
> Unfortunately the blues clash so I'll have to either learn to like it (given its a beater) or switch out some bits to silver.
> Nut tuggers work so much better than what I had before, ring/cog combo is very precise, no tight/loose spots at all.
> I can't wait to get my new bike delivered next week from BS with some very nice HBC goodies!


Is that crow's foot lace pattern?

Oh man! That is full of crazy WIN!!

Love!

It!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

MyMilkExpired said:


> I too had a tight fit on my hope hub but just kept rotating the splines until it went on without any effort.


I had a very tight fit with my cog as well. I figure ISAR is running very tight tolerances. Probably much tighter than freehub body manufacturers. Still nice to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Cog fitment is pretty tough, every manufacturer is different, and there's even differences between hubs of the same manufacturer depending on the tolerances they hold. It gets to be VERY frustrating, as the complaints range from too tight to too loose, even though i know everything i make is the same size within +-.001". I tried to pick a happy medium as neither conditions are too good, however the ZTR hubs are consistantly too tight. I guess i'll have to add a disclaimer on the site for this. I'd hate to make them oversize just to fit one hub.


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Cog fitment is pretty tough, every manufacturer is different, and there's even differences between hubs of the same manufacturer depending on the tolerances they hold. It gets to be VERY frustrating, as the complaints range from too tight to too loose, even though i know everything i make is the same size within +-.001". I tried to pick a happy medium as neither conditions are too good, however the ZTR hubs are consistantly too tight. I guess i'll have to add a disclaimer on the site for this. I'd hate to make them oversize just to fit one hub.


I bought one of your cogs and haven't had a chance to put it on my bike yet and was just curious if you knew how well it worked with an Industry 9 wheel set?


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

Or if anyone else has had a Homebrewed cog on an industry 9 wheel set, how did it work for you?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

lots of people have used them on I9 hubs, should be fine!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> Is that crow's foot lace pattern?
> 
> Oh man! That is full of crazy WIN!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm proud it turned out well because it is my second wheel build. The first was the same pattern on the front tire. Calulated the spoke length on my own which worked out pretty well using "2 cross" length spokes.

Pattern is 2 leading 2 trailing, if I had a 36h hub and rim I'd do 3 leading 3 trailing as it looks even neater I think. I'm sure it's not recommended for a rear tire on a fixie, esp at 220lbs, but no fun in not trying and I only run it fixie about 1/3 of the time and use both brakes when I do.

On the front wheel I didn't "weave" the spokes as they crossed as I didn't realize it could be done easily, felt like I was trying to bend the spokes around each other too much. If you look closely you can see I wove some of the spokes in each set on the rear and it seems to add some strength, but I could be wrong.

I should probably redo the front but I've got a new bike coming tomorrow (nicely decked out in HBC spiderless ring and Ti cog of course) so my attention will solely be on it for awhile.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mbeardsl said:


> Thanks! I'm proud it turned out well because it is my second wheel build. The first was the same pattern on the front tire. Calulated the spoke length on my own which worked out pretty well using "2 cross" length spokes.
> 
> Pattern is 2 leading 2 trailing, if I had a 36h hub and rim I'd do 3 leading 3 trailing as it looks even neater I think. I'm sure it's not recommended for a rear tire on a fixie, esp at 220lbs, but no fun in not trying and I only run it fixie about 1/3 of the time and use both brakes when I do.
> 
> ...


I saw pics of your new bike, friggin awesome! Congrats, hope it rides as good as it looks.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I saw pics of your new bike, friggin awesome! Congrats, hope it rides as good as it looks.


Thanks! We'll see tomorrow evening, even if its only on pavement. At least I know the drivetrain will be flawless  I've got a few small parts changes and then I'll post some pics, feel free to use them! Incidentally I'm not sure CK got the memo to match their hubs to your green as closely as I'd have liked so I may be getting that Ti spiderless ring I've been dreaming of to switch out drivetrain parts with the Rohloff in a few months (assuming PW finally rolls out their shell). I'll make sure to order soon though to help with your fundrasiing - and save a few bucks


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> however the ZTR hubs are consistantly too tight. I guess i'll have to add a disclaimer on the site for this.


of course, I'm using ztr hubs :madman: Oh well I guess. I'll have to see how tight the fit is whenever my order shows up.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

So drivetrain is flawless as expected! Some pics for Dan below.
I had so much fun riding I didn't even notice if the greens matched in person or not as they still seem to be off in pics. 
The bike handles pretty well for the size, I was able to turn a 5-6ft radius pretty consistently, and lift the front and back pretty easily.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I ordered a 29t chainring on 7/18. Just got an email confirmation on 8/16 that it had shipped. I was expecting to see it around Monday or Tuesday. Boy, was I surprised to find it in my mailbox this morning! Looks awesome. Can't wait to mount it up.


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

New cog and Tug nut from Homebrewed


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

On M950's


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

30T on an X0 crank. Currently set up as 1x9, but will probably go SS this fall.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Love HomeBrewed components got my bash for the 960 I run it 1x9 I just add BBG inner bash done! The color match pretty well with others.


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

So I was just wondering if anyone else had a tug nut issue like mine? This happened after only 2 rides so needless to say i'm pretty dissapointed (yes I know I can change the bolt but seriously I shouldn't have to)


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Did you try to email Dan about the problem and possible resolution before posting here?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Stevob said:


> Did you try to email Dan about the problem and possible resolution before posting here?


of course not... it's the internet! :arf:

Cobra - I've run my tensioners pretty far out like you did and haven't had the issue in 2.5 years.
it looks like you may have smacked it on something (same thing happened to a Surly tugnut I had), potentially a set-up issue, or dropouts that are WAY wider than your axle.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Cobra45 said:


> So I was just wondering if anyone else had a tug nut issue like mine? This happened after only 2 rides so needless to say i'm pretty dissapointed (yes I know I can change the bolt but seriously I shouldn't have to)


looks like your axle fixation got loose. the screw is rotated from how it was on the bike when it bent (see the space between the nut and the tug?), and that bare (non-anodized) aluminum at the edge of the axle hole wasn't like that when you got it... looks like it got loose and was tweaked under force from the chain possibly.


----------



## ACC (Sep 1, 2008)

mimi1885 said:


> ...


your front tire is on backwards. but maybe that is intentional. fyi, if not.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just got my middleburn single speedcog, beautiful work Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

meltingfeather said:


> of course not... it's the internet! :arf:
> 
> Cobra - I've run my tensioners pretty far out like you did and haven't had the issue in 2.5 years.
> it looks like you may have smacked it on something (same thing happened to a Surly tugnut I had), potentially a set-up issue, or dropouts that are WAY wider than your axle.


Actually bro I did contact him, I was just wondering if anyone had run into the same issues I did. It didn't smack anything with it.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

ACC said:


> your front tire is on backwards. but maybe that is intentional. fyi, if not.


It's the correct direction, you run reverse on the rear:thumbsup:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Cobra45 said:


> Actually bro I did contact him, I was just wondering if anyone had run into the same issues I did. It didn't smack anything with it.


i was jus' pokin' dood. 
you're in the minority if you contact the mfr before you blast the internet... the forum needs more members like you.
could your skewer/bolt have gotten loose? see what i mean about the bare aluminum and how the bolt is tweaked?
What did Dan do to fix your problem?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Im back in the world of round cogs :thumbsup: just need to work out back cog size now, currently 18t but will be changing to 17t after todays ride.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

sweeet...new chain coming?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats only a 4 week old chain, maybe a clean is in order


----------



## Cobra45 (Jul 19, 2011)

meltingfeather said:


> i was jus' pokin' dood.
> you're in the minority if you contact the mfr before you blast the internet... the forum needs more members like you.
> could your skewer/bolt have gotten loose? see what i mean about the bare aluminum and how the bolt is tweaked?
> What did Dan do to fix your problem?


The skewer didn't come loose it was super tight. I think maybe my dropouts are a little thick so the axle and the boss didn't line up right and so all the pressure was just going on the bolt. I just put my surly tug nut back on for now, and I may try a stronger bolt for the homebrewed tug nut at some point


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Getting ready to place an order - a chainring for me, and a bashguard for the wife.

I currently run a bashguard on my singlespeed, but thinking about going without. I don't want to hide such a pretty ring! I do tend to smack into things - the BBG on my bike is already bent (although, those are so thin, that's not hard to do). 

How's the strength of these rings? Anyone ever broken one?


----------



## BP302 (Oct 6, 2009)

Love my new spiderless ti chainring on my S-Works cranks.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey ISAR I think my emails are getting spammed in HBC's email. Could you please look for emails from *removed*or contact me.
Thanks! Cant wait to get my order placed!


----------



## 08hardrockmiami (Jan 28, 2011)

Ordered Mine 08/03 and I still havent received it. Had to send more than one email to get a response but he said it should ship out this week. I doubt it will but I'm hoping it will.


----------



## wlittleman (Nov 2, 2006)

It took approx 3 months for me to get my chainring, and when I got it, I was very impressed with the finish and quality. It was totally worth the wait. Fortunately, I did not need it immediately, and had the patience to sit tight.

-Don


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Quick question for ISAR.....why do spiderless chain rings only go up to 36t on your site? At first I thought maybe it was strength issue, but I see that White Industries makes them well beyond 36t. I was really considering a 40t AND a 50t spiderless rings for a S900 crank to be run 1x10 (one chain ring for CX, one chainring for road). Are there any issues with rings in this size? Do you think you might offer them in that size in the future?


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello!

I just stumbled on this post. I guess I too am in a similar situation as others. It has been six weeks since my payments for some chainrings/bashguards to Homebrewed. I understand he is a one man show, and that he has had some family emergency over the past week or so. The original time estimates are 2-3 weeks and possibly up to a month. I would hope that if the time stretched out beyond his quoted times, he might try to contact the people who were waiting longer than the specified time? Normally, if I havent heard from someone whom I have paid thru Paypal within the 45 day limit, I post up a dispute. It is for the sole reason of protecting myself, and part of the whole reason we use Paypal yes? I have sent him 3 e-mails, none of which have been answered. What is someone supposed to do in this situation? I see from this thread, people have waited months. Should I be doing that too? I am kind of torn here, as I dont want to seem like I think he is trying to run off with my money, but better safe than sorry no? If he is swamped and or cannot get his orders out on time, I would think he needs to contact customers and tell them so. All I would need is a one line e-mail giving me some/any kind of confirmation. Is this too much to ask?

Any opinions are welcomed!

Cheers

Buzz


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Dan is an honest guy, not running with anyone's money. I've got $300 worth of his stuff and another $350 on its way. Never been disappointed. I guarantee he's busy getting caught up on production instead of writing emails. Even at 30 sec/email, if he's got 1000 orders that's 9 hrs of work and 9 hrs of not making rings. He'll get caught up like he always does and once you get your stuff you'll be blown away. I know he does his best and works long hrs so be patient and try to forget you ordered anything, then you'll be like a kid on Xmas when it shows up.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

mbeardsl said:


> Dan is an honest guy, not running with anyone's money. I've got $300 worth of his stuff and another $350 on its way. Never been disappointed. I guarantee he's busy getting caught up on production instead of writing emails. Even at 30 sec/email, if he's got 1000 orders that's 9 hrs of work and 9 hrs of not making rings. He'll get caught up like he always does and once you get your stuff you'll be blown away. I know he does his best and works long hrs so be patient and try to forget you ordered anything, then you'll be like a kid on Xmas when it shows up.


That's pretty much the mentality I took when I ordered 3 weeks ago. I'd be lying if I didn't say every trip to the mail box in the past week has been filled with anxiety, and broken dreams. But that's just because we live in a retail culture of "I needed it yesterday" (for the record, this is from someone who manages a large mail-order company, and who takes pride in instant service).

I don't know, nor have I ever met Dan - I still don't mind waiting patiently. If he had a family emergency, I hope all is well. I also know Interbike was all of last week, and with Dan being a small operation, I'm sure that caused some delays if he chose to attend. Figure I'll get concerned once it hits the 6-7 week mark. Until then, I'm happy that I can actually support the U.S. worker for once, in an industry that is primarily off-shore.

Maybe today will be the day that I'll go home and a surprise will be waiting for me. Then I can put my shiny new drivetrain on.

Besides, don't you guys remember how not even 20 years ago, everything you ordered by mail took 3-4 weeks if you were lucky??


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

*I understand your frustration, but...*



Buzz said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just stumbled on this post. I guess I too am in a similar situation as others. It has been six weeks since my payments for some chainrings/bashguards to Homebrewed. I understand he is a one man show, and that he has had some family emergency over the past week or so. The original time estimates are 2-3 weeks and possibly up to a month. I would hope that if the time stretched out beyond his quoted times, he might try to contact the people who were waiting longer than the specified time? Normally, if I havent heard from someone whom I have paid thru Paypal within the 45 day limit, I post up a dispute. It is for the sole reason of protecting myself, and part of the whole reason we use Paypal yes? I have sent him 3 e-mails, none of which have been answered. What is someone supposed to do in this situation? I see from this thread, people have waited months. Should I be doing that too? I am kind of torn here, as I dont want to seem like I think he is trying to run off with my money, but better safe than sorry no? If he is swamped and or cannot get his orders out on time, I would think he needs to contact customers and tell them so. All I would need is a one line e-mail giving me some/any kind of confirmation. Is this too much to ask?
> 
> ...


I say just relax and don't think about it too much. My previous one took 2 months. I ordered another cog a little over a month ago. If it arrives by the end of week, great especially because I have a race where I want to use the new cog. If not, no big deal: I have a back-up plan.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah I am at the 6-7 week mark and just wondering if I should be concerned or not ? My understanding was also that some sort of notification will be sent when the items have shipped. I havent received anything of that sort either.....so I am stuck in limbo here! Again, I appreciate and acknowledge all the extenuating circumstances that have occurred. 

Cheers

Buzz


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Yeah I am at the 6-7 week mark and just wondering if I should be concerned or not ?...


no...you should not be concerned.

custom is...well....custom. there are times when it takes longer than anticipated.

you will be very happy with Dan's work :thumbsup:

if it helps i am waiting for a chainring myself (and already running 1 of his cogs). his product is well worth the wait.

my .02


----------



## smwill214 (May 28, 2010)

Relax and go ride. This a made to order product and as everyone has said it is worth the wait. My first order came in around the 6 week mark and was so happy with the product then I placed an order for a new cog couple weeks ago.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine took 3 months, and towards the end I was getting a little ticked, but i still plan to order again. You just have to get it through your head that it ain't showing up for awhile.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Has anybody noticed that the HBC says his stainless and Ti cogs (Stainless and Titanium 2 piece Cogs) are for use with a 3/32" chain and not a 9 or 10 speed chain?

I thought 9 and 10 were 3/32"?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys, i know, i suck. My dad had a quad bypass the other week so i had to go back to Maine for a bit to help out the rents. As much as it sucks for you guys, family comes first for me, however you'll always get your parts. I had a machine go down a couple weeks before that, so i was already behind a little to make matters worse. I get hundreds of orders a month so it's really impossible to email everyone when something happens, but i try to post it on facebook or put up an auto response to let people know. I'm pretty much sticking to the shop right now just to get stuff caught up and sent out to anodizing. I'm working on the email responses one by one as i get some time, but just expect orders to be caught up to within the lead times on the site in about 2 weeks. Orders within a month of today are machined and mostly anodized, i'll be working on shipping stuff in the evening when it's too late to run machines. In order to get caught up more quicky, i really cant give individual lead times right now, however it shouldn't be too much longer if they're overdue. 
The good news is it's fairly easy to get caught up with the somewhat recent changes in production processes, so this is only temporary. 
Again, really sorry or the inconvenience, i know it's a PITA for everyone, including myself. 
I won't really have time to log back on here for a little bit until i'm a little more caught up, but i will try to give progress reports on here from time to time to let you guys know what's up, especialy if there are any changes.
Also, on a side note, my lead times are for manufacturing, not shipping. If you're in another country, it's not out of the ordinary to take a few weeks or even a month to get there on top of the manufacturing lead times. This is out of my control unless you want to pay $40-100 for upgraded shipping.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope your father is doing well Dan, glad it wasn't more serious.
As my stepfather says "you've got the rest of your life to make money" so family always comes first.

Good to hear you are still finding ways to streamline your operation. Looking forward to my new pieces in the next month.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Yeah I am at the 6-7 week mark and just wondering if I should be concerned or not ? My understanding was also that some sort of notification will be sent when the items have shipped. I havent received anything of that sort either.....so I am stuck in limbo here! Again, I appreciate and acknowledge all the extenuating circumstances that have occurred.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Buzz


My last order took 2 months, and I live within 15 to 20 miles from his shop. It is worth the wait.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Hell, if I lived that close to him I would be over at his shop trying to learn what I could and help out! I'm in to that sort of thing though. Who knows, maybe I could even learn how to make my own rings. Then again, I could work for rings and cogs!

Glad to hear you made it back, hope your dad is doing better/healing well.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

*Stainless or Titanium 2-piece cog?*

I've been looking for a wide base, 20T, lightweight, Shimano splined cog for the some months now. It will be going on a fixed hub/Hammerschmidt bike (which I ride almost exclusively). I decided to go for Homebrewed 2-piece cog.

By choosing between stainless and titanium versions, I must reconcile the weight weenie and the reliability freak in me.. Does the stainless one have significantly longer wear time than titanium, if they are both the same size?


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Dan,

This is all I needed to hear! Hope your father is doing OK, and of course, family comes first! Had I found this thread before I e-mailed you, I would not have been quite so worried.

Thanks for getting back to us and I look forward to my new rings!

Buzz


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

I have an order pending as well. I am patient. And I appreciate the updates. I hope all is well.


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

in the trees said:


> I have an order pending as well. I am patient. And I appreciate the updates. I hope all is well.


Are you as patient as me? I ordered and paid for mine in January and have nothing.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> By choosing between stainless and titanium versions, I must reconcile the weight weenie and the reliability freak in me.. Does the stainless one have significantly longer wear time than titanium, if they are both the same size?


Scratch that, I've just placed an order for steel *and* titanium 2-piece cogs. )

Considering lead times (and I totally understand Dan's commitment to one-man business), it's going to be nice to have a stainless backup cog handy when the Ti one starts to wear down.


----------



## tuvok (Jun 22, 2008)

I know I'm coming late to this thread, but man, those HBC rigns and cogs look awesome! Wish I knew about this before I made my last gearing change.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

saviour machine said:


> Are you as patient as me? I ordered and paid for mine in January and have nothing.


You may want to look into that order. Sounds like something fell through the cracks.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

1SPD said:


> Hell, if I lived that close to him I would be over at his shop trying to learn what I could and help out! I'm in to that sort of thing though. Who knows, maybe I could even learn how to make my own rings. Then again, I could work for rings and cogs!
> 
> Glad to hear you made it back, hope your dad is doing better/healing well.


Sorry, one full time job, and one part time job, and 3 year old twins. No time to hang out, but would love too!

Two great things in San Diego County that are 10 to 15 minutes away, Stone Brewery and Home Brewed Components, and no time to hand out at either. :cryin:


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

S:Drive said:


> You may want to look into that order. Sounds like something fell through the cracks.


Been there and done that. Maybe I'll get It by christmas


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

saviour machine said:


> Been there and done that. Maybe I'll get It by christmas


I don't recall seeing any emails about orders from January, and i certainly don't have any orders that are that old. It's a possibility it was lost in the mail or something, shoot me an email today and i'll keep an eye out for it.

Just another update for everyone: After quite a few long days and nights, i got a ton of stuff made. Orders at least up through 9/14 are ready and going out the door over the next few days. Shouldn't be too far behind after that, if at all for newer orders.
Thanks again for everyone that has been understanding and patient durring the situation. I wish i could buy you all a beer :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> ...
> Thanks again for everyone that has been understanding and patient during the situation. *I wish i could buy you all a beer* :thumbsup:


i am really trying to read that as a promise for free beer with every purchase....

maybe if i squint my eyes, click my heels and cross my fingers it will come true...

maybe....


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

CHUM said:


> i am really trying to read that as a promise for free beer with every purchase....
> 
> maybe if i squint my eyes, click my heels and cross my fingers it will come true...
> 
> maybe....


A fat tire ale complimentary with every purchase! WOOOOO!


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Dan, Please email me @ [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

ordered my chain-ring and cog on 9/10, received an email they shipped yesterday. 1 month from order to delivery, not bad at all!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

I ordered on 9-19, I'm hoping for around a month as well... But it takes what it takes, not a big deal.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm super pumped, could be the quickest order I've placed yet despite Dan's emergency. Ordered 9/17 so looking like it'll be 4 wks and I'll have everything before my next race. I can't imagine the effort he put in over the last 10 days to get caught up, very impressive for a one man shop!


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Can someone chime in in regards to the strength of the Homebrewed bashrings? I'm curious how they strong they are. Whenever the word "lightweight" is used in conjunction with a bashguard I get skeptical. I'm they're high quality and all, but will they stand up to some abuse against rocks and roots?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

The Homebrewed bashrings seem to be quite strong. I bent a BBG bashguard, but my Homebrewed bashguard is thicker and is holding up great so far. It has some scrapes from banging over rocks, but not bent or broken.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

Just got my rings and bashguards in the mail yesterday! Worked out to be good timing for an awesome birthday present! Thanks Dan for some fine looking rings. Cant wait to get one mounted up on my Delirium and try it out! 

Buzz


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

^ Buzz, when did you place your order? Hoping to figure out the current lead time.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

lyndonchen said:


> ^ Buzz, when did you place your order? Hoping to figure out the current lead time.


i'm shooting to have all orders up to 10/10 shipped by the end of next week. most of it is machined, it's just a matter of anodizing and shipping now. After that, it should be on track again with the lead times on the site for all orders.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Buzz said:


> Just got my rings and bashguards in the mail yesterday! Worked out to be good timing for an awesome birthday present! Thanks Dan for some fine looking rings. Cant wait to get one mounted up on my Delirium and try it out!
> 
> Buzz


Thanks Buzz, and happy birthday! glad that worked out.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

I submitted my order Aug 16th, but the thread above answers why the lead times were off. Dan is a one man show, and sometimes the show gets delayed! 
Just sit back and relax, they WILL show up, and you wont mind having waited!

Buzz


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

*Hmmmmm....*



ISuckAtRiding said:


> i'm shooting to have all orders up to 10/10 shipped by the end of next week. most of it is machined, it's just a matter of anodizing and shipping now. After that, it should be on track again with the lead times on the site for all orders.


I placed my order 2 months ago and am still waiting...


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i'm shooting to have all orders up to 10/10 shipped by the end of next week. most of it is machined, it's just a matter of anodizing and shipping now. After that, it should be on track again with the lead times on the site for all orders.


Thanks, just what I needed to know!


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I installed my HBC stainless rear cog yesterday. It fit way too tightly on the freehub. I had to file the inside of the teeth on the cog to get it on, and even then it scraped off the anodizing on the freehub. Overall it's a nice design and looks great with the HBC spiderless front chainring.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jabrabu said:


> I installed my HBC stainless rear cog yesterday. It fit way too tightly on the freehub. I had to file the inside of the teeth on the cog to get it on, and even then it scraped off the anodizing on the freehub. Overall it's a nice design and looks great with the HBC spiderless front chainring.


sorry you had fitment issues... what kind of hub is it?
FYI, i have it on the site but just a reminder to everyone, my cogs usually don't fit Stans ZTR hubs. Their freehub bodies are bigger than most, and in order to get them to fit, they will be sloppy on every other hub so i decided to not go that route. I may add an option to fit ZTR hubs down the road, but it'll cost more since it's a separate operation to remachine them.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

tribug said:


> I placed my order 2 months ago and am still waiting...


you should probably email me, i have no orders older than the 9/14


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

My chainring has landed. Now i just need to wait on the hubs so I can build the wheel for the bike it will go on.

As always, thanks ISAR. When I am a billionaire I plan on buying something titanium so 1SPD can get a boner about it.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> sorry you had fitment issues... what kind of hub is it?
> FYI, i have it on the site but just a reminder to everyone, my cogs usually don't fit Stans ZTR hubs. Their freehub bodies are bigger than most, and in order to get them to fit, they will be sloppy on every other hub so i decided to not go that route. I may add an option to fit ZTR hubs down the road, but it'll cost more since it's a separate operation to remachine them.


That's exactly what it is -- a ZTR 3.30 hub. I guess I missed the note on the site.

I also have an HBC bashguard on my geared bike. Looks great and works well.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

jabrabu said:


> That's exactly what it is -- a ZTR 3.30 hub. I guess I missed the note on the site.
> 
> I also have an HBC bashguard on my geared bike. Looks great and works well.


Ugh, yea, sorry about that, those hubs have been driving me nuts since they came out. Glad you got it to fit at least. 
and thanks for the pics!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

umarth said:


> My chainring has landed. Now i just need to wait on the hubs so I can build the wheel for the bike it will go on.
> 
> As always, thanks ISAR. When I am a billionaire I plan on buying something titanium so 1SPD can get a boner about it.


haha glad you got it, and glad i'm not the one making the hubs. Thanks for the mental picture:skep:


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

*HBC "Cassette"*



Buzz said:


> Just got my rings and bashguards in the mail yesterday! Worked out to be good timing for an awesome birthday present!
> Buzz


Funny, I was waiting at the mailbox today for my own, just in time for my b-day as well.

Ordered 4 completely different pieces 09/17 during Dan's emergency and patiently waited. Shipped Tuesday and made it accross the country in 2 days much to my surprise. Not bad at all considering the events and the order.

Put 2 of the new cogs on with my lightly used Ti in the back to test out different gearing and to be able to switch between rides without having to remove and remount cogs. Have another green cog 1 tooth smaller to eventually cycle through as I HTFU.

The Ti cogs slid right onto my King hub no problem but the anodized were a much tighter fit. As I was thinking about reaching for a file I found the one position that was just loose enough to slide it on so no modification needed. Kind like the tight fit actually.

The spiderless ring is a beautiful Ti that will replace my green aluminum one at some point (planning ahead, hint hint all you haters).

THANKS DAN!!


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Just another update for everyone: After quite a few long days and nights, i got a ton of stuff made. Orders at least up through 9/14 are ready and going out the door over the next few days.


Damn, guess I should have put my order in 2 days sooner.

9/16 ftl!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

essinem4130 said:


> Damn, guess I should have put my order in 2 days sooner.
> 
> 9/16 ftl!


ah, yea, sorry, everything is done in batches, so depending on what you ordered, it probably went in the next batch. but if it hasnt shipped yet it will any day now.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

mbeardsl said:


> Funny, I was waiting at the mailbox today for my own, just in time for my b-day as well.
> 
> Ordered 4 completely different pieces 09/17 during Dan's emergency and patiently waited. Shipped Tuesday and made it accross the country in 2 days much to my surprise. Not bad at all considering the events and the order.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, i really appreciate all the business! glad everything fit, the King hubs are pretty much what i designed them to fit since they used to be the biggest freehub bodies. they should fit on fairly snug but easy enough to get off after. 
BTW, i hear your 36er is pretty friggin slick.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

btw, a quick vid of the lathe operation which machines the thickness and taper of the teeth on chainrings.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> ah, yea, sorry, everything is done in batches, so depending on what you ordered, it probably went in the next batch. but if it hasnt shipped yet it will any day now.


I'm not really in a huge hurry, so I don't mind the wait. Just nice to know my money is staying local (relatively) and the parts are good quality.


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

Love my new chainring, worth the 5 weeks order to door. Thanks!!!


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> btw, a quick vid of the lathe operation which machines the thickness and taper of the teeth on chainrings.


SO KILLER!!
thanks for the tidbit! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

*I just received my HBC stainless steel 16 tooth cog and it is compatible with the NuVinci 360 IGH. *

NuVinci told me my HBC 20 tooth stainless steel cog is outside the warranty limits because of the ratio limit so it got included with my other excess parts for sale on Earthriders.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> BTW, i hear your 36er is pretty friggin slick.
> :thumbsup:


Just the sum of it's parts  But seriously, it is a FUN but very capable bike. In two weeks I'll be putting it through its paces in SS mode in an 18hr race. Feels great riding it but looks funny when I see someone else on it. Still can't get the 5'5" wife to try it out for some reason...

I get a lot of comments on the chain ring specifically, hope its driving business! There are easily 3-4 guys I ride with regularly all the way out here that are running one part or another from you and when we get a new rider in the group it always comes up.

The vid is neat, would love to see more when you have a ton of free time to film


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

I am still in the waitlist for a 31t chainring for my 1x9 set-up, but in the meantime I was able to score a killer deal on a 23t titanium/steel (orange) homebrewed cog on eBay(random luck) for just $20 and got it today. I tried to put it on my Hadley SS 108pt freehub and the cog seemed too tight to fit. Oh well! Just thought I'd let you know, but honestly I don't really see a 23t cog going on that wheel ever on the future.. Actually I am honestly not sure if I will ever use the cog unless I end up with a 29er. 

That being said, a 19t and a 16t cog are in my future. Seeing those above pictures of the dingle set-up with opposing mint colors looks fantastic and I'd like to repeat something similar on my dingle speed!


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Guess I need a cog next once I make my mind up on size. The ring is 29t.


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> i'm shooting to have all orders up to 10/10 shipped by the end of next week. most of it is machined, it's just a matter of anodizing and shipping now. After that, it should be on track again with the lead times on the site for all orders.


Sweet....I placed my order(32T 104BCD and 20T 5spoke red) on 10/15 so my batch should start next!


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

FirstStateCamber said:


>


Rode my new rig today at a festival event. I was probably stopped a dozen times by guys asking if my ring was a HB piece. Thanks again!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Dan, not sure if you've seen it, but nice review here today:
Project 1.1: Homebrewed Components 2-Piece Cog - Bike Rumor


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

Glynis27 said:


> Guess I need a cog next once I make my mind up on size. The ring is 29t.


whoa! where did you get those crank socks cover protector thingys? I want them!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

nmanchin said:


> whoa! where did you get those crank socks cover protector thingys? I want them!


Looks like it's these Race Face plastic boots


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

When I saw that photo, I thought that Truvativ also recognized the need to protect carbon cranks in this way..


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Project 1.1: Homebrewed Components 2-Piece Cog - Bike Rumor
Dan got a little coverage on bikerumor


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Project 1.1: Homebrewed Components 2-Piece Cog - Bike Rumor
> Dan got a little coverage on bikerumor


Get your order in now before he gets busier!


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

boomn said:


> Looks like it's these Race Face plastic boots


Yeah, it's those. I have a habit of grinding my crank ends down to nothing on the rocks so I figured I'd give these a try. They do protect well, but fit a bit loose as they are made for the larger carbon arms. Haven't figured out a way to make them smaller yet.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Glynis27 said:


> Yeah, it's those. I have a habit of grinding my crank ends down to nothing on the rocks so I figured I'd give these a try. They do protect well, but fit a bit loose as they are made for the larger carbon arms. Haven't figured out a way to make them smaller yet.


You could try wrapping the ends of the arm with some sort of tape before sliding the boots over. Not sure what the best tape would be, but that should help


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Any updates on the production/shipping schedule?


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Just got the chainring in the mail today...thanks ISAR

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Got mine today as well - black, spiderless 28T. Sorry, no pics though.


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

in the trees said:


> Got mine today as well - black, spiderless 28T. Sorry, no pics though.


When did you place your order?


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Got my order in today as well, our orders probably shipped out on the same day. Placed my order on 9/27.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just ordered a orange 33t 104 bcd and orange nut tuggers.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

my wife just ordered my burfday present and my first HBC component: silver 32t 104bcd.

lookin forward to it!


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ordered my Green 34t spiderless today.. hope it doesn't take forever...


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Nothing takes forever


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

I got my alum Chainring and Cog, gorgeous.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautifully crafted pieces.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Holyshit! That is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

is anybody with a spider-less setup using a spacer on the drive side to keep the bearing dust cover in place, not the hugest deal but mine keeps sliding all over the place


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm using AKA 1.1G with HBC Spiderless, stock GXP BB on a 73mm shell (no spacers) and I don't have a gap as pictured above. I have the typical SRAM/Truvativ couple of mm space, but nothing like that. 

What's the BB shell width?


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

murf99 said:


> is anybody with a spider-less setup using a spacer on the drive side to keep the bearing dust cover in place, not the hugest deal but mine keeps sliding all over the place [/IMG]


The issue is common on all GXP BBs once the plastic dust cover gets distorted. We've been using an o-ring (or 2) as a spacer on the axle to keep the dust cover in place.

If that is a 68mm BB shell, you might want to put a spacer between the cup and frame.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

deleted to remove the untruth


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, a shell spacer won't hurt. It shouldn't be as critical with GXP as it is with (unmodified) Shimano HT2 and Race Face cranksets, though. The area on the shaft that is machined to interface with the bearing is wider than the minimum that would be required for cup being always placed precisely.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Stevob said:


> Regardless of shell width, there should be at least one 2.5mm spacer between the bottom bracket cup and the frame. One for 73mm shells, two for 68mm shells (with one on the non drive side). Check clearance is the same both sides between chainstay and tip of crank arm.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Not true. According to this, spacers are not required for 73mm shells

http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_e_mtb_cranksets.pdf


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for correcting me. I wrongly assumed that it was similar to shimano.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

lyndonchen said:


> Got my order in today as well, our orders probably shipped out on the same day. Placed my order on 9/27.


Did you get a shipping notification prior to the parcel showing up?

Update:
Just got an email from Dan, my rings are in transit...


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

The o-ring on the spindle is perfect......thanks 


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just ordered a spiderless ring for the Middleburns on my sscx bike... Stoked!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

in the trees said:


> Not true. According to this, spacers are not required for 73mm shells
> 
> http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_e_mtb_cranksets.pdf


This is correct but a SRAM only thing, I have a 73mm shell bb on a frame with no spacers, it actually did not come with any.


----------



## Steel Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

*My Brown Spiderless Ring took a Month*

The Frame I'm putting this ring on is still not ready. But I got the ring sonner than expected. I just ordered another Brown ring for my Specialized SS 29er. Check it out cant wait to ride it:crazy::crazy:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Hey Dan,
I told a bunch of friends back here in CT about you and one had a question.
Have you ever heard of a 94 BCD *4 bolt* chainring, and if so do you make one?


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

Steel Freak said:


> The Frame I'm putting this ring on is still not ready. But I got the ring sonner than expected. I just ordered another Brown ring for my Specialized SS 29er. Check it out cant wait to ride it:crazy::crazy:


when did you order? Just curious what the current queue is like. I ordered 3 weeks ago expecting to wait months, but here's to hoping...


----------



## Steel Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

2002maniac said:


> when did you order? Just curious what the current queue is like. I ordered 3 weeks ago expecting to wait months, but here's to hoping...


The first ring I ordered on Oct 10th, I've had it for a week, Ordered the second ring a few days ago.:crazy::crazy:


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

The X-7 cranks just arrived. Selma frame is here. Waiting on a fork and brakes and this will get installed. I love it so far. Ti frame so a Ti ring only made sense 










we aren't sure how accurate this scale is. safe to say it's a little off. not a bad weight.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

Those look Sweet! I got the same cranks and they are for my 2012 El Mariachi Jungle Fever Green Frame, so I ordered a Green HBC Spiderless CR.. cant wait for it to arrive! it will replace my Shimano Deore crankset and the black and silver ring...


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice bike, but what's with all the gears?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Guys, does Dan always email shipment notifications? I ordered 2 cogs at September 29, and am seeing here that same-batch orders have arrived to US customers. I'm across the ocean, so am not expecting to receive it this soon, but I have not yet seen a notification (checked in spam, too), so instead of distracting Dan himself with email, I thought it's a better idea to ask here.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Psycho - yeah, I've always received shipment notifications. I ordered two rings early October and got one 2-3 weeks later, but haven't received the other one yet. I'm pretty sure it's the color. He has to wait to do the same colors in batches, so some colors just take longer. Doesn't matter to me, as my trails are now covered in 2 feet of snow. So unless I get a fat bike, my winter biking is over (for mtb anyway). As long as I get the ring by May, I'll be happy.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

p nut, thanks! You may be very right about colors being accumulated for batch anodizing separately -- I ordered both cogs with black spiders, and I don't see lots of black HBC stuff being posted here. I'll wait quietly some more.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

bluewar said:


> Or if anyone else has had a Homebrewed cog on an industry 9 wheel set, how did it work for you?


works great...fits great...

fits a whole lot better than the CK cog i had on there.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> p nut, thanks! You may be very right about colors being accumulated for batch anodizing separately -- I ordered both cogs with black spiders, and I don't see lots of black HBC stuff being posted here. I'll wait quietly some more.


I've got a black ring in the que also, here's hoping :thumbsup:


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Just placed my fifth order with Dan. In the queue again! This time I just wanted another spiderless ring as a spare.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

My rings arrived (from a cousin's shipping address) yesterday. Now I need time to install them.....

But the machining and finish is awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

p nut said:


> Psycho - yeah, I've always received shipment notifications. I ordered two rings early October and got one 2-3 weeks later, but haven't received the other one yet. I'm pretty sure it's the color. He has to wait to do the same colors in batches, so some colors just take longer. Doesn't matter to me, as my trails are now covered in 2 feet of snow. So unless I get a fat bike, my winter biking is over (for mtb anyway). As long as I get the ring by May, I'll be happy.


I wonder if silver can just be milled and shipped as is. If that's the case, they should be faster to get processed and shipped back out to people? If that really is the case, maybe Dan should state that so new customers know that silver ships faster.

I'm only saying this because of all the complaints that he's not responding... I only placed 1 order for 3 rings about 6 months ago, and they came in about 3 to 4 weeks (and they were silver).


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I wonder if silver can just be milled and shipped as is. If that's the case, they should be faster to get processed and shipped back out to people? If that really is the case, maybe Dan should state that so new customers know that silver ships faster.
> 
> I'm only saying this because of all the complaints that he's not responding... I only placed 1 order for 3 rings about 6 months ago, and they came in about 3 to 4 weeks (and they were silver).


I'm pretty sure the "silver" are clear anodized too, just without dyes added to the process. Anodizing is important not just for looks but for wear life as the oxidized layer it builds up is much harder than the rest of the aluminum


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

boomn said:


> I'm pretty sure the "silver" are clear anodized too, just without dyes added to the process. Anodizing is important not just for looks but for wear life as the oxidized layer it builds up is much harder than the rest of the aluminum


I was afraid of that. I was just hoping there was some way customers could get their order quicker, or have some better understanding of what the holdup might be. Seems like people get upset when they don't hear back right away from HBC...


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Seems like people get upset when they don't hear back right away from HBC...


True, but the reason behind this has been covered multiple times. Those people need to do a little reading


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That is hawt!*



murf99 said:


> Just got the chainring in the mail today...thanks ISAR
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm still holding out hope that HBC develops a 5 arm compact spider so us 29er low gear fanboiz can run 20/30/42 rings on that crank. I'm still running 5 arm compact on my M952 XTRs, but the spiders were a major PITA to find, and they were $$$. But, I got my ring selection and I have happy gearing!!


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Has anyone spoken with the owner in the last few days? I have been sending e-mails since last Tuesday about an order dispute but have not recieved a response.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

AtotheZ said:


> Has anyone spoken with the owner in the last few days? I have been sending e-mails since last Tuesday about an order dispute but have not recieved a response.


Um, last week was *Thanksgiving*. He's allowed to take time off. Even yesterday is still a travel day back home for many people


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I was afraid of that. I was just hoping there was some way customers could get their order quicker, or have some better understanding of what the holdup might be. Seems like people get upset when they don't hear back right away from HBC...


*some* people... and as some of these posts indicate, there are sometimes personal issues involved that have nothing to do with the business of selling chainrings.
also, if these people want purple they are not going to settle for silver.
if dan hires somebody full time (so that response time doesn't lag to a full business day *gasp*) so that HbC can reassure the very small percentage of insecure customers he has who can't understand the dynamics of the business, prices go up for the vast majority of reasonable, mature people. i think dan has made the right decision in this case, even if the amount of racket raised by this few is disproportionate due to the convenience of the internet.
some of it is absurd. spamming the board to try an get a hold of Dan *when your order isn't even late* because you need reassurance? then threatening him when others object? loco, mang. ut:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm beginning to worry that Dan might call it quits for all the needless *****ing he gets here.

Then where will we get our 7075 T6 works of art?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

This is just another result of "want it now, get it now" society we live in. Who needs to be responsibly prepared, when we've got warehouses full of foreign mass-produced crap ready for shipping. Oh, want it tomorrow? There's an app for that. 

Side note: Dan - you need to get out of that money-sucking state of Cali and move to a much small-business-friendly state of Utah. Your profit margins will double, guaranteed.  Apparently we've got watered down beer, but don't let that deter you-- umarth will send you daily rations of good beer in tap shoe boxes.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

> Um, last week was Thanksgiving. He's allowed to take time off. Even yesterday is still a travel day back home for many people


Umm I was just asking a question, wasn't *****ing or even talking about my dispute. I love this guys stuff and know how long it takes, I was just trying to see if anyone talked to him. If no one has then he must be on vacation right? I have no idea when he goes or comes back from vacation (the same as you don't know) this is my only way to find out.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Where there is smoke there is usually fire, to suggest that there have not been legitimate consumer concerns is absurd. Is it to much to ask for a response to a long over due order as a common courtesy? It took me 3 months to get an acknowledgement that an error had been made in my case, it has been 3 more since with still no resolution or response.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the same thing that is happening to me.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Guys, does Dan always email shipment notifications?


 I *did not* get a shipment notification on my order.


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

Homebewed, I Paid on 05/11/2011 a Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings 28T black for SRAM Crank (order xxxx6251 French).
I have send two mails, but not answer.
Please gives me a date of delivery.


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

Maybe it was just me, but I never got any response when I used [email protected] 2,3 times. But got a quick response from [email protected]. Just FYI.


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

ordered a green 32t 104 aluminum chainring on 10/21. hope it comes soon! cant wait!


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

zaskaranddriver said:


> I'm beginning to worry that Dan might call it quits for all the needless *****ing he gets here.
> 
> Then where will we get our 7075 T6 works of art?


He should call it quits when someone has to wait over 11 months for a ring.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Just got the shipping confirmation for my ring. Won't hesitate to order from him again. Actually, Ive been wanting to try out his 130bcd rings on my fixed roadie.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

p nut said:


> Just got the shipping confirmation for my ring. Won't hesitate to order from him again. Actually, Ive been wanting to try out his 130bcd rings on my fixed roadie.


I ordered a ti one piece 21t cog. Got it without much trouble. I several months later ordered 3 28th Middleburn splined rings, and got them in about 1 month. I have no real reason to not order from him again. But hearing about everyone else's trouble does seem like reason for concern does it not?

I kind of sucks that people come hear and expect him to have a presence here where he will always be available to respond (that seems unfair). However, if he has trouble communicating via email, I seem to think my next order may be more concerning.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I ordered a ti one piece 21t cog. Got it without much trouble. I several months later ordered 3 28th Middleburn splined rings, and got them in about 1 month. I have no real reason to not order from him again. But hearing about everyone else's trouble does seem like reason for concern does it not?


Not to me. These are "e-troubles" and the disproportionate amount of noise made by a beligerent few amplifies the actual potential for delays. He makes hundreds of rings and cogs a month. Perspective. :thumbsup:
If you have had two experiences with him that were fine, why would you have concern over something you read on the internet from people who seem to have emotional issues?


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

p nut said:


> Just got the shipping confirmation for my ring. Won't hesitate to order from him again. Actually, Ive been wanting to try out his 130bcd rings on my fixed roadie.


Read this post, checked my email and found that I just got a shipping confirmation for my 94bcd 5-bolt 34T green chainring. I am stoked, this is going to look so freak'in cool on my bike. Ordered November 29th, so definitely within Dan's 6 week window.

I do have to say that I agree with Wish I Were Riding about the problems that some have experienced and hope things gets worked out. It seems that, although only a few, they do have valid issues. I got to ask those that been flaming away....what do you think someone should do after 6 months, no ring or cog you have paid for, and no answer to emails?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Every business has its hiccups. Then it gets blown out of proportion by hundred fold on the Internet. 

I've got 100% confidence in HBC. I know I'll either get my order or he will refund my money if he can't come through. But if his grand scheme is to abscond with my $100, that's fine, too. I'm willing to take that risk for humpalicious rings and cogs. That sounded dirty.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

p nut said:


> humpalicious rings and cogs. That sounded dirty.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

p nut said:


> I'm willing to take that risk for humpalicious rings and cogs. That sounded dirty.


LOL! I still ordered mine....too many happy customers posting hot pictures of ring and cog porn.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

BrianU said:


> LOL! I still ordered mine....too many happy customers posting hot pictures of ring and cog porn.


Fine. You all win. I just don't need anything yet...


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

tribug said:


> Maybe it was just me, but I never got any response when I used [email protected] 2,3 times. But got a quick response from [email protected]. Just FYI.


Hi
Thanks
But I use [email protected] and any quick response, any response ..:???:


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> Not to me. These are "e-troubles" and the disproportionate amount of noise made by a beligerent few amplifies the actual potential for delays. He makes hundreds of rings and cogs a month. Perspective. :thumbsup:
> If you have had two experiences with him that were fine, why would you have concern over something you read on the internet from people who seem to have emotional issues?


(These are "e-troubles" and the disproportionate amount of noise made by a beligerent few) PERSPECTIVE! I'm sure if you had been waiting over 11 months for something you paid for you would be happy also.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

saviour machine said:


> (These are "e-troubles" and the disproportionate amount of noise made by a beligerent few) PERSPECTIVE! I'm sure if you had been waiting over 11 months for something you paid for you would be happy also.


i'm pretty sure i've posted this before... i don't know who you are, so i can do nothing about your order until you email me. If i slacked on emails before, sorry, just send another one to [email protected] and i'll look into it. There's absolutely nothing i can do until you do.

To everyone else, emails sent to [email protected] are not read. it is an automated response to answer general questions, don't expect a response. In that email it says if your email was not answered, please email [email protected].

And yes, i was closed for the week of Thanksgiving. I guess if you're not from the USA you may not have assumed that, i guess an away message should have been put up, sorry about that.

As for tracking info, my site has a glitch and when i print labels, it does not always send an email. 99% it does, but i have had some cases where it hasn't. I need to do a software update in the near future, hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

saviour machine said:


> I'm sure if you had been waiting over 11 months for something you paid for you would be happy also.


I wouldn't put myself in that position. :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

meltingfeather said:


> I wouldn't put myself in that position. :thumbsup:


2 months ago i told him in this very thread to email me because i had no clue who he was and he never did. Maybe he missed that. If he doesn't do it this time, i think it's safe to say he enjoys the drama.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> 2 months ago i told him in this very thread to email me because i had no clue who he was and he never did. Maybe he missed that. If he doesn't do it this time, i think it's safe to say he enjoys the drama.


lol
i think some do... unfortuntaely.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

meltingfeather said:


> lol
> i think some do... unfortuntaely.


definitely, but i can't say i wouldnt be pissed too if i thought i had been ripped off.

I'll give him the benefit of the doubt that he missed my reply the first time.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> As for tracking info, my site has a glitch and when i print labels, it does not always send an email. 99% it does, but i have had some cases where it hasn't. I need to do a software update in the near future, hopefully that will fix it.


Well, at least it's automated, and this is good to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks, ISAR. Here she is nice and clean before she gets taxed next spring thaw.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Dear Upset ISAR Purchasers-

ISAR takes credit cards. If there is an issue that extends beyond a reasonable time period and emails actually sent to ISAR never get him to respond, talk to your credit card company and file a complaint. At the very worst, you will get your money back.

Everyone who is *****ing is clearly making **** up, or are ****ing stupid.

I've had a couple exchanges with ISAR and they have all be prompt and very worthwhile.


----------



## bmuller18 (Aug 1, 2008)

I ordered mine 10/26, got my shipping confirmation 12/2, so expecting my chainring any day now. I'm sure it will be well worth the wait. 34t 88bcd for XTR980 double cranks. Can't wait!!

All this fuss about _custom_ products taking too long. This is a case of the designers triangle:

Fast, Good and Cheap - you can only have two. Homebrewed components are good and (relatively) cheap, thus, expect to wait for them.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

- I've purchased rings from ISAR several times now, and he's always gotten me an exemplary product within a reasonable amount of time (especially for custom work). He's been an absolute pleasure to communicate with (unlike many small business owners) and is one of the friendliest and most helpful people I've dealt with. 

- Every business has its hiccups, especially a small one man shop. Please remember he's a machinist, not an IT guy or an office manager. The important thing is, how he handles those hiccups, and as far as I can tell, he's always done it in a courteous manner and makes things right. That's about all you can ask for.

- He will continue to get business.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks guys for the support, i really do appreciate it  It's what keeps me going mentally.
btw, i decided to do 15% off all orders over $50 for the holidays. I meant to do it for black friday but i forgot!
enter promo code JI99 at checkout.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

You son of a biscuit, I just bought two rings and you're wanting me to buy more of your crap at 15% off??!! 

I'll be placing an order for a 130bcd ring and SS cog, you dirty Sasquatch.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

p nut said:


> You son of a biscuit, I just bought two rings and you're wanting me to buy more of your crap at 15% off??!!
> 
> I'll be placing an order for a 130bcd ring and SS cog, you dirty Sasquatch.


lmao you must have sensed i'm growing a beard.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Dan, I think you may have just tipped me over the edge into the world of bling with that 15% off deal


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Damn it...I've just bought some...just don't tell my mrs


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Damn it...I've just bought some...just don't tell my mrs


thanks Steve! I promise not to tell her


----------



## CharlieCafe (Aug 6, 2009)

Great timing for me on the promo ISAR! I'm currently waiting for my Milk Money frame to be finished and finally found a deal on the cranks I wanted to run on it. Got them this week, SRAM X0. So I just placed an order for a spiderless ring and cog :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Christmas come early.


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

Holy crap Dan... now 15% wow... now I just need to figure which ti chainring I want, and what I need for my sscx bike... 

Always like your product, and it always makes it to Canada just fine.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

figures... the site goes down right when i have a sale 
Hopefully it'll be up shortly. No site also means no email, so hang tight if you sent one!

Merry Xmas Travis!

And Greg, you have a little time, the sale goes on for another week or so  Thanks again for all the orders.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

I must be really stupid. i hope I am anyway. I can't find HBC's chain tugs on the site and I do really want one. (or two three or four). Anyone care to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I think Dan pulled them from the site.

EDIT: Looks like mine are limited edition then


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

unfortunately they are no longer in production. :\ I needed to add a few other things to the site, and the nut tuggers seemed to be the most logical thing to drop. I can only make so much stuff


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I've been meaning to post this 33T I ordered at the end of summer. I received the ring in four and a half weeks. The Ti chainring and crank bolts were tiodized by me. Sorry for the crappy cell pics.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> unfortunately they are no longer in production. :\ I needed to add a few other things to the site, and the nut tuggers seemed to be the most logical thing to drop. I can only make so much stuff


I'm about to hit a checkout button....

what few other things are you adding there? is it something i need?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

max_29 said:


> I'm about to hit a checkout button....
> 
> what few other things are you adding there? is it something i need?


it wont be for a while, but i'm adding spiderless rings for the S-works cranks, and possibly some other goodies. I need to get my new mill up and running before i add anything though. it's consuming any limited free time i may have. :\


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

How do the red chainrings compare to the hope hub red? Is it close?

I'd like to pull the trigger on a couple of 102 BCD chainrings. 

Also, does anyone have an opinion on how well these wear to the Blackspire Mono Veloce?

Thanks.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

GFisher2001 said:


> How do the red chainrings compare to the hope hub red?


well?


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> well?


Wow, the frame is the cheapest part of that bike.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

atom29 said:


> Wow, the frame is the cheapest part of that bike.


So what? I can't stand the elitist BS of comments like this. It's a freaking bicycle, and a nice one.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

120 said:


> So what? I can't stand the elitist BS of comments like this. It's a freaking bicycle, and a nice one.


Come on man....Obviously it's worthless if it's not ti or carbon. No sense in riding anything else.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

No, it is a fine frame. I'd be happy riding one. Why put such expensive parts on it though? I'm no carbon snob. I ride nothing but basic steel bikes. 

Homebrewed components are a practical upgrade because tight spots suck. 

$300 stems are silly. 

I'm not in favor of upgrading the frame.

I'm in favor of downgrading the components(except HBC).


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

atom29 said:


> No, it is a fine frame. I'd be happy riding one. Why put such expensive parts on it though? I'm no carbon snob. I ride nothing but basic steel bikes.
> 
> Homebrewed components are a practical upgrade because tight spots suck.
> 
> ...


Personal preference pure and simple, bagging on someone for their choices is simply * **sh bagg **ry though.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

You always set me right. Thanks for the neg rep:thumbsup:.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

atom29 said:


> You always set me right. Thanks for the neg rep:thumbsup:.


Dude I didn't neg. rep ya, if I had you'd be in the red and my name would be on it.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

atom29 said:


> Wow, the frame is the cheapest part of that bike.


don't let the sale price on that frame fool you.
That frame is pure awesomeness :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

I got home...and I was brewed. 20T - 20grams














































I've got a 32T 104 BCD in the same color that I'll probably not be using. Just waiting on my spiderless from Dan. Wont get rid of it till I get my other ring but PM me if interested in this color and combo.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

meltingfeather said:


> well?


Just ordered two m960 rings. Hopefully they last me a while. I've been having a hard time finding m960 Blackspire rings for a reasonable price. Some places are charging $50+ for the rings.

Like the Soma with nude carbon fork, sick.

Thanks for the comparison shot.


----------



## racincross (Jun 18, 2009)

I sent you an email to the link on your thread about a week ago. It has been a over a month and I am practically foaming at the mouth for the spiderless ring and cog I ordered from you. I am so fricken jealous of all of the anodized awesomeness on this thread...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

racincross said:


> It has been a over a month and I am practically foaming at the mouth for the spiderless ring and cog I ordered from you. I am so fricken jealous of all of the anodized awesomeness on this thread...


you are not the only one, my friend. patience.. :thumbsup:


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh baby, v-brakes are the new black. Nice!


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> it wont be for a while, but i'm adding spiderless rings for the S-works cranks, and possibly some other goodies. I need to get my new mill up and running before i add anything though. it's consuming any limited free time i may have. :\


Sweeeet! You just made my day. I will be the first in line for the spiderless Sworks rings.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> thanks guys for the support, i really do appreciate it  It's what keeps me going mentally.
> btw, i decided to do 15% off all orders over $50 for the holidays. I meant to do it for black friday but i forgot!
> enter promo code JI99 at checkout.


Coupon code "JI99" is not valid, or does not apply to the items in your cart.

crap, i think the promo is over.


----------



## mntlion (Aug 30, 2005)

is the the homebrew site having issues? can't seem to load it up


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

No issues with site for me. Maybe your browser?

To anyone out there with a spiderless rung on an X9 or X0 crank arm, can you order the cranks from SRAM or have to get the whole crankset and sell off the rings? Is there much difference in the different cranks or only cosmetic?


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Dang, nice breezer. Don't see those too often - ridden. Enjoy the goodness.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

fishcreek said:


>


That bike makes my pants tight.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> That bike makes my pants tight.


we'll make that pants explode with the spiderless rings. :thumbsup:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> That bike makes my pants tight.


x2. That's going to be a sexy bike.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

Just placed my third order with hbc, 88 bcd for xtr 985 that I just picked up. 

Can't wait for it to show up.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Has anybody heard from Dan? Going on 6 weeks for an order and haven't had a reply to my e-mails.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Martin6 said:


> Has anybody heard from Dan? Going on 6 weeks for an order and haven't had a reply to my e-mails.


Seriously?? Re-read the thread and try your post again.

And account for the fact it's the holiday season.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Just received an email from HBC...my stuff should be shipped this week!

I can't wait. Here's the build (cause we all love bikes, lol)

2012 Scott Scale Premium frame w/ super-fat Ritchey WCS seatpost, lol
Fox F100 RLC fork
M985 XTR Cranks and brakes
HBC chainring and cog, purple/blue
Industry Nine wheelset, purple/blue
ENVE stem and sweep bar
ESI grips, blue
Fizik Tundra saddle

I have everything except the HBC parts and the I-9 wheels. Both should be here by next week.

I've been riding the Scale geared w/ Lefty fork until the wheels get here, lol. The hardtail is so much more awesome than my 2011 Scalpel.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Installed everything, my bike needs a bath it's like Pig-Pen bad. Everything installed fine I assume the stops are strong on the nut tuggers they look so small like they will bend easily. I like the "guides" on the inside of the tugger it helps keep them straight as you screw the bolts on the rear in. I have had the Surly move on me countless times.

Thanks again Dan.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

c_kyle said:


> Just received an email from HBC...my stuff should be shipped this week!


When did you order?


----------



## wlhighlight (Jul 27, 2011)

*chainring shape vs. renthal*

hi all,
i too have some HBC stuff on order. i have been using a Renthal ring to get me by. But the shoulder on the inside of the ring (facing bb) is pretty close to the chainstay. i'd say about 1.5mm. ideally i'd like a little more clearance. i was wondering if the shape of dan's rings would work better.

thx


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Approaching 2 months on my boring silver 104bcd, 32t.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Just about 2 months on a HBC Spiderless Chainring.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Meanwhile, my hipsteresque gold HBC ring went for its first ride yesterday. Thanks, Dan. 

To the folks above posting up their wait time, I hope you get yours soon. 

My new years resolution is to be nicer and more positive, instead of busting their chops about how complaining on an Internet forum would *really* help them get their stuff faster and cause other dingleberries to email HBC in a panic, which would delay the process even more. Maybe even inserting a roll eyes gif. Happy 2012.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

HBC website is down if you are trolling Dan.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I ordered about 5 weeks ago. Not complaining at all. The disclaimer says 4 weeks and I did order right in the middle of the holiday season.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

c_kyle said:


> I ordered about 5 weeks ago. Not complaining at all. The disclaimer says 4 weeks and I did order right in the middle of the holiday season.


Actually, the disclaimer says : "We typically aim for 2-3 week manufacturing lead times, however certain orders may take about a month. We really don't know exactly what the ship date will be until it's in the envelope and heading out the door, so just plan on it being within the lead times stated in the sales agreement."

I ordered 8 weeks ago, still nothing. I emailed last week and, guess what, no response.


----------



## wlhighlight (Jul 27, 2011)

*spiderless*

does using a spiderless ring require the use of a spacer between the ring and the bb??


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Does HBC still make those tugnuts? I thought I heard somewhere out in MTBR land that they are no longer available? I want one (or two.)


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

stubecontinued said:


> Does HBC still make those tugnuts? I thought I heard somewhere out in MTBR land that they are no longer available? I want one (or two.)


They are now collectors items.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Jim Beam said:


> Actually, the disclaimer says : "We typically aim for 2-3 week manufacturing lead times, however certain orders may take about a month. We really don't know exactly what the ship date will be until it's in the envelope and heading out the door, so just plan on it being within the lead times stated in the sales agreement."
> 
> I ordered 8 weeks ago, still nothing. I emailed last week and, guess what, no response.


I'll agree that 8 weeks seems like a long time. Keep trying to contact him. I sent two emails a received a response. I do think communication is important; but understand this is a one-man shop and in the middle of the holiday season. Delays are to be expected.

Want to get frustrated....deal with Industry Nine.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Jim Beam said:


> ...I ordered 8 weeks ago, still nothing....


What did you order?


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

pursuiter said:


> What did you order?


Ano chainring and matching SS cog


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

jct said:


> Approaching 2 months on my boring silver 104bcd, 32t.


Approaching 2 months on my boring silver *94bcd*, 32t.

Yup.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

wlhighlight said:


> does using a spiderless ring require the use of a spacer between the ring and the bb??


I'm sure Dan will chime in once he's caught up. My setup is a Phil Wood BB and WI Enos. I have a lockring on the inside of the ring, no spacer (I assume this is correct as the builder assembled and is familiar with HBC rings). Pic below, showing the shoulder that is machined on the side currently facing the crank. I do not believe they are reversible but don't see why you could do it and adjust the BB to keep the chainline perfect (would prob be fine without adjusting BB given the slight change).

My Ti ring came with a spacer and are Dan says those rings are revesible to extend the life. I won't have it mounted for quite some time by the looks of my green aluminum ring after 700 miles but have another coming for a new build in the next 8-10 weeks.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hi guys, just wanted to pop in and say i'm still alive, i just havent had time to come on lately. I got hammered through the holidays and i'm trying to get through it all. I do have a huge batch of shipments going out any day now which should cover most of the late stuff.
Hope you all had a good new years and happy holidays, and sorry for taking so damn long!
I'll be probably MIA for another couple weeks on here while i get through my backlog. Then hopefully back to normal again.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I got hammered through the holidays


Me too. Finally sobering up. Oh look, beer!


----------



## wlhighlight (Jul 27, 2011)

mbeardsl said:


> I'm sure Dan will chime in once he's caught up. My setup is a Phil Wood BB and WI Enos. I have a lockring on the inside of the ring, no spacer (I assume this is correct as the builder assembled and is familiar with HBC rings). Pic below, showing the shoulder that is machined on the side currently facing the crank. I do not believe they are reversible but don't see why you could do it and adjust the BB to keep the chainline perfect (would prob be fine without adjusting BB given the slight change).
> 
> My Ti ring came with a spacer and are Dan says those rings are revesible to extend the life. I won't have it mounted for quite some time by the looks of my green aluminum ring after 700 miles but have another coming for a new build in the next 8-10 weeks.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I do have a huge batch of shipments going out any day now which should cover most of the late stuff.


What does "any day now" mean? Because apparently the "2 to 3 weeks" time to ship stated on your web site means 2 to 3 months.



ISuckAtRiding said:


> I'll be probably MIA for another couple weeks on here while i get through my backlog. Then hopefully back to normal again.


What does "back to normal" mean? Excessive delays, as usual?

I'm sure I sound p!ssy, but you've had my money for 9 weeks and I've got nothin.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Did you not read this thread (and the others out there) prior to ordering? If not, do it now and know next time that if you are in a hurry HBC is not the best choice. If you can wait and have pateince there is nothing better IMO. I ordered 10 weeks in adavance of when I need it, but won't be crushed when I don't get it until 12 weeks because I know for a fact that Dan works very hard to get the stuff made, anodized, and shipped. If he can make 200/wk and gets orders for 400/wk over the holidays it is going to take some time to catch up. (Those are completely arbitrary numbers BTW). Other times of the year it is quite quick.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> I'll be probably MIA for another couple weeks on here while i get through my backlog. Then hopefully back to normal again.


Hey man thought I'd throw a suggestion to you, though you might not see this... Maybe update your blog every Friday with a quick rehash on where you're at? It would (presumably) only take you a minute or two but might help alleviate some of the revolving complaints that people have. I fully understand your side of things with the workload and the fact that you're a 1 man shop, but it might help some customers just to hear a word every week or two. It would sure be a lot more effective than responding to individual email requests. Also you could link the little blurb about wait times (when you're checking out) to the blog (such as "See blog for recent backlog/order processing times).


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Jim Beam said:


> What does "any day now" mean? Because apparently the "2 to 3 weeks" time to ship stated on your web site means 2 to 3 months.
> 
> What does "back to normal" mean? Excessive delays, as usual?
> 
> I'm sure I sound p!ssy, but you've had my money for 9 weeks and I've got nothin.


i'd be pissy too, in fact i am. i have to way in foreseeing the future of orders and there has been no consistency so i can only really guestimate what it should be under normal conditions. unfortunately i had some setbacks the last month or two with material suppliers being closed for weeks (7075 isnt the easiest to get in my size/configurations), running into a bad batch of parts, tool suppliers just not having any stock in what i use, and more orders than i expected. i'm sorry your order and everyone else's is delayed, and i am working my ass off on it.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

rlb81 said:


> Hey man thought I'd throw a suggestion to you, though you might not see this... Maybe update your blog every Friday with a quick rehash on where you're at? It would (presumably) only take you a minute or two but might help alleviate some of the revolving complaints that people have. I fully understand your side of things with the workload and the fact that you're a 1 man shop, but it might help some customers just to hear a word every week or two. It would sure be a lot more effective than responding to individual email requests. Also you could link the little blurb about wait times (when you're checking out) to the blog (such as "See blog for recent backlog/order processing times).


not a bad idea actually, thanks. i should just put a page for that on my site if i could figure out how to do it.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

This is such a ****ing joke. I don't know why it is so hard for people to figure out two basic things- HBC bits are custom made by a one man show. Clearly, it sometimes takes longer to get the product, but all that tells me is that ISAR is a busy man and that there are a lot of satisfied costumers, given that only a couple dickwads ever bother to complain, mostly without much of a cause.

If any of the impatient ****tards are really anxious and need to rip into some anonymous internet persona, please understand that I am exactly the same as you. Please redirect your anger towards the 29er specific grips thread.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Be sure to marinate Jim Beam's order in some ISAR dookie before sending it off. I suggest the chimichanga at Colima's in Oceanside a couple hours in advance. Extra guac.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Order placed. Guac free, please.


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

Amen umarth.

Dan, you can start a blog over on Blogger (a Google entity) and then redirect www.homebrewedcomponents.com/blog

or should it be /fortheimpatient

to the blog page fairly easily.

Sorry umarth, I thought about making it something inappropriate to give 'em hell but I just couldn't do it. I know, no balls!

Wait, how about homebrewedcomponents.com/forthe****tards 

Dan, if you have access to your DNS records for your website and can start a Blogger account, this is very simple. I'd be glad to help if you don't have a geek that you know close.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Hopefully my 2 orders will ship with this latest batch. Placed orders over 2 months ago - 32 tooth 104 BCD Ti chainring and 18 tooth Ti cog. I've ordered from Dan before he was so hugely popular so know the product will be great. Still going strong on the current 104 32T ring.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

trailof said:


> Sorry umarth, I thought about making it something inappropriate to give 'em hell but I just couldn't do it. I know, no balls!
> 
> Wait, how about homebrewedcomponents.com/forthe****tards


I thought I refrained myself well. Since ISAR does all of his ordering with credit cards, if someone wasn't being a cock knocker and was under the impression that ISAR was anal raping him and then running off without paying the consequences, they wouldn't post **** on mtbr. No, they'd call their credit card company and go for results.

So, if you ever see someone *****ing about their HBC orders there can be three reasons why:

1. They didn't really place an order and they are trolling.
2. They are ****ing retarded.
3. A combination of both.

It really pisses me off because HBC is American made by a small business. People get hung up about longer waits- which sure can suck and all- but it is clearly understood that sometimes occurs if you read any threads. Secondly, I ****ing don't want all of my money to go to China and big business (yeah, we're talking about you Surly/Salsa). So when people are ****ing dicks, they hurt ISARs rep and probably his business, which isn't particularly forgivable, given that they will receive their product.


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

You did, just direct as usual. I agree with you, they are custom made parts and it's a one man operation. That's just how it is. You would think that everyone on MTBR would know by now that depending on ISAR's machine and anodizing cycles, plus orders, delivery times can fluctuate. I bet if everyone would only want silver black or red and only 2 tooth counts and only 104 bcd Dan could knock those out in nice consistent schedules, but with so many models and colors and styles and quality, especially at the price he sells them at, his stuff is a steal! ISAR, start raising your prices. 80/20 rule needs to be applied.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

*32t spiderless ordered*

Put in an order for a SRAM spiderless 32t HBC ring yesterday. My Element 950 is likely a few weeks away still, and ships with the S1400 2x10 crankset. I'm keen to see any FS bikes with BB92 or PF30 running 1x10 with the HBC rings. I'll be using the MRP 1.x S3 guide to keep the chain from falling off. Stumpy, Spearfish and RDO owners seem to the other FS owners in same situation should they want 1x10. Looking fwd to the simplicity and dropping that 3/4 lb won't hurt either.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

just got my shipping confirmation!!


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

jct said:


> just got my shipping confirmation!!


me too! stoked!


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

jct said:


> just got my shipping confirmation!!





rob1035 said:


> me too! stoked!


Me THREE!!!!

For those who might be wondering, my order was placed November 11th. Exactly two months ago today. Not bad considering the holiday rush.

Thanks Dan! Two :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

Order placed Nov 10th, no shipping notice yet... :cryin::smallviolin:


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

darrinw2001 said:


> Order placed Nov 10th, no shipping notice yet... :cryin::smallviolin:


My order was for a 32T SRAM XO spiderless to clarify. Very common size for him to make. Not sure what you ordered but that could have something to do with it.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

Loonytik said:


> My order was for a 32T SRAM XO spiderless to clarify. Very common size for him to make. Not sure what you ordered but that could have something to do with it.


34T Sram Spiderless CR


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

Will be ordering some bits later on, I do believe.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

November 2nd. No shipping notification

Update: Received my order on Jan. 24th!


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered a HBC spiderless chain ring on November 17th. Got my shipping notice today. Plan to use it for a 1x10 setup on a Jet 9 RDO.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

+1 on that "heartbeat blog" idea under current HBC domain name.. there's already a HBC blog here, but it looks abandoned.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Crips sakes, he's catching up, quit sending him emails and let the man work!


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Shipping Notice! 

YESSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

can this thread *NOT* be the personal individual order tracking/update spam thread?

please?
:yesnod:

thanks
:band:


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

meltingfeather said:


> can this thread *NOT* be the personal individual order tracking/update spam thread?
> 
> please?
> :yesnod:
> ...


With all the bashing going on, I don't see why it's inappropriate to show that clients are being shipped their ordered products.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

c_kyle said:


> clients are being shipped their ordered products.


that's nothing new, special or even out of the ordinary... it happens hundreds of times a month.


----------



## didnothingfatal (Aug 23, 2010)

Waste of space, ordered a 2 piece cog back in October 14th, 3 months later no cog, no shipping notice, only one email responded stating he'd look into the missing order next day,guess what no response, follow up email ignored.

Having bought gear from around the world, and quite a bit from the US, this is beyond a joke. If he has issues, why not let me know, he took my cash quite happily


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Good luck, hope you don't get the SOL response I got. Chain tensioner order got lost - did get money back though so I guess that's fair.


----------



## Gideon12 (Oct 14, 2011)

didnothingfatal said:


> Waste of space, ordered a 2 piece cog back in October 14th, 3 months later no cog, no shipping notice, only one email responded stating he'd look into the missing order next day,guess what no response, follow up email ignored.
> 
> Having bought gear from around the world, and quite a bit from the US, this is beyond a joke. If he has issues, why not let me know, he took my cash quite happily


Order placed and paid up on Nov 11, 2011. No notice yet. I accepted the statement that an order can take up to 30 days...no big deal. But, this breaks that agreement.

Hard to believe that no competitors have stepped into this niche market...this is not rocket science.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Gideon12 said:


> Order placed and paid up on Nov 11, 2011. No notice yet. I accepted the statement that an order can take up to 30 days...no big deal. But, this breaks that agreement.
> 
> Hard to believe that no competitors have stepped into this niche market...this is not rocket science.


Yeah, you should do it since its so easy.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Gideon12 said:


> Order placed and paid up on Nov 11, 2011. No notice yet. I accepted the statement that an order can take up to 30 days...no big deal. But, this breaks that agreement.
> 
> Hard to believe that no competitors have stepped into this niche market...this is not rocket science.


It sucks to be the exception to the rule but his customer service is largely perfect. For the number of orders he receives he has very few screw ups, even judging by these forums. Keep emailing and he will make it right.

If it were easy someone would have stepped up long ago. And easy is only part of it - expensive is the other. Best of luck to you in getting your order and finding someone better out there for next time.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Gideon12 said:


> Order placed and paid up on Nov 11, 2011. No notice yet. I accepted the statement that an order can take up to 30 days...no big deal. But, this breaks that agreement.
> 
> Hard to believe that no competitors have stepped into this niche market...this is not rocket science.


Yea, go for it, smartguy.


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

steel cog review.

ordered a 20 and a 24 steel cog for my 29er SS 1 1/2 years ago. 

i ride from 100 to 300 miles a week on it. 
originally i set these up as a dingle, then later just used one or the other depending on which front chainring i wanted to use. 42x24 or 36x20. 

they are still going great and barely have any wear on them. i replace my chains often and have gone through front aluminum rings. very happy with the quality from the beginning.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

OK, so it sounds like the issues are clearing up right? I pulled the trigger on some XTR cranks last night and I'm fixing to order me up a chainring, most likely black and 32t...


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

If someone wants an HBC "New Shimano style" bashguard in black, and wants to avoid the wait, let me know. I ordered one in November but have since switched cranksets so I no longer need it.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

jabrabu said:


> If someone wants an HBC "New Shimano style" bashguard in black, and wants to avoid the wait, let me know. I ordered one in November but have since switched cranksets so I no longer need it.


If it's a 34t and fits Shimano XT M785, I'm interested.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Surfdog93 said:


> If it's a 34t and fits Shimano XT M785, I'm interested.


Yep, it's this one (in black):
New Gen Shimano Lightweight Bash Rings

I have not received it yet, but I ordered it late November, so it should be coming soon. It will look pretty much like this on a black XT M785 crankset, except the tabs are a bit wider to fit even better.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

jabrabu said:


> Yep, it's this one (in black):
> New Gen Shimano Lightweight Bash Rings
> 
> I have not received it yet, but I ordered it late November, so it should be coming soon. It will look pretty much like this on a black XT M785 crankset, except the tabs are a bit wider to fit even better.


Sorry, was thinking you were selling a chainring as well....I don't need a bash ring


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe it's time to put this thread to rest. 

These kinds of threads usually don't make it easier for the business or the customer. Those with legitimate concerns or complaints should take it up with the business and if no satisfaction then the credit card company or bbb or whatever, but airing things here seem to always be counterproductive to all parties concerned.

Either say something positive or deal with the problem the way grown up people do...

...just my 2c...


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

suba said:


> Maybe it's time to put this thread to rest.


This thread will die when the subject vendor decides to provide timely service and responsive customer support.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Someone call a wambulance.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Jim Beam said:


> This thread will die when the subject vendor decides to provide timely service and responsive customer support.


You can only do that with your voting dollars Partner. If someone isn't happy get a refund and find someone who you can do business with. I've seen other one man bands operate the same way. It's a bad business model. Communication is vital.

I understand some here have posted out of frustration. I don't know how Dan runs his business but I would be inclined to hire a person to answer ALL emails and communication, set up shipping etc. then he could concentrate on getting the work out. I have a hunch that people who operate a business with not much if any communication probably have some trouble at home so to speak or they just have a bad attitude about who's really the boss.The customer IS the boss. Not the business owner. Not saying that's true in this case but generally I think it is.

I got a shipping notice Jan 11 but no info that it actually shipped ( can't track ) so I emailed Dan several days ago...and yes I used the right email. No response and I don't believe for a minute he didn't get it. Again....this is poor business not getting back with the people who are putting food on your table. Am I upset ? No, but if I don't get my order in another month I probably would be.

I think two things could be done immediately to help customers out. One is the weekly blog idea. The other is informing people before they buy that wait times could most likely be several months. At least until he can get some help. If the product comes in earlier than expected that's great too.


----------



## Andino (Oct 27, 2005)

Def going to be purchasing some HBC rings when I get my new SS. Not to concerned with wait times for custom products because in the car industry, custom order wheels from large companies as well as small ones can take upwards of a year. If you want quality custom parts, you have to wait for them. And at the price ISAR is selling these bad boys off, its a steal of a deal regardless of 2+ month wait times. Add on the fact that he's a one man business, its pretty phenomenal he's keeping up with orders as fast as he is.


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Sent an email 5 days ago looking for a 34t spiderless chainring for a middleburn crank. 

Still waiting for a response!

Nevermind, I have ordered and paid via paypal

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

A note to Dan since no email response from either email address: Don't send out shipping notices until the product actually ships. Ordered Oct 30, recieved shipping notice Jan 11. According to USPS info, product hasn't shipped. Hopefully it will soon.....but I'm not losing sleep over it.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

azjonboy said:


> A note to Dan since no email response from either email address: Don't send out shipping notices until the product actually ships. Ordered Oct 30, recieved shipping notice Jan 11. According to USPS info, product hasn't shipped. Hopefully it will soon.....but I'm not losing sleep over it.


Same with me. Supposably shipped out 1/11/12 and I haven't received it yet. Even with our crappy USPS service, it shouldn't take 8 days to ship from So Cal to Nor Cal.


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, ordered 10/31/2011. Shipment notice 01/11/12. Nothing received. 

Not complaining, just making some noise I understand this is a custom product blah blah blah but communication needs to be improved.

Just the imagine the number of FEWER emails he would get if there were weekly updates on his progress as a whole! This would allow the customer some piece of mind. And actually I believe increased sales.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

As Dan as already written in the thread, when he creates a shipping label in PayPal it automatically emails the customer, however, the day he creates and prints the shipping label in PayPal usually isn't the day it's shipped out. 

Seriously, if you're going to post in the thread, at least read what's already been posted.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Unsubscribing from this *****fest. If you have pics of your HBC stuff, post it here.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Unsubscribing from this *****fest. If you have pics of your HBC stuff, post it here.


you might have to wait a little bit before i can post on your thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> As Dan as already written in the thread, when he creates a shipping label in PayPal it automatically emails the customer, however, the day he creates and prints the shipping label in PayPal usually isn't the day it's shipped out.
> 
> Seriously, if you're going to post in the thread, at least read what's already been posted.


We get that part. But 2 weeks later? BS.


----------



## mps2220 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm glad I found this thread. Now I know what’s going on with my order.

I wonder if this is what happened to Boone? Everyone started to *****, so he stopped making chain rings and switched to jewelry?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

But Dan has got more ideas than jewelry is capable of expressing, I guess )


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Recieved my order today. Almost 13 weeks after the order was placed. Hope everyone gets theirs soon!

Maybe Dan should update his lead times.


----------



## js82toy (Feb 9, 2007)

Ordered a spiderless chainring and cog yesterday and this morning decided I needed a 20t instead of an 18t, shot an email asking for the change and got a "Sure, no problem" response ~10 minutes later!


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

Yea, not that this is a big deal but i emailed him regarding a shipping address change and got a response the same day.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

edapp said:


> Yea, not that this is a big deal but i emailed him regarding a shipping address change and got a response the same day.


Weird, I did the same and got a response the same day as well! I figure, for the price etc. I'd better give HBC the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

got mine today also from Nov 10th order.. No shipping notice, no packing slip, just a CR in a baggie marked 34T... at least I got it now....


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

****tards.

Gimme, gimme now... I was trained by Amazon & have no concept of local economy, or appreciate local craftsmanship, or value added product.

******bags. 

Just one guy who likes to make folks happy... takin' your order, makin' your ****, answerin' your incessant questions, filterin' your ass hat commentary, doin' what keeps his peace.

Buy a ****ing Gussett with your 20% off coupon, ****s.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

TroutBum said:


> ****tards.
> 
> Gimme, gimme now... I was trained by Amazon & have no concept of local economy, or appreciate local craftsmanship, or value added product.
> 
> ...


I endorse this post.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

TroutBum said:


> ****tards.
> 
> Gimme, gimme now... I was trained by Amazon & have no concept of local economy, or appreciate local craftsmanship, or value added product.
> 
> ...


Very edifying. Thanks.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> ****tards.
> 
> Gimme, gimme now... I was trained by Amazon & have no concept of local economy, or appreciate local craftsmanship, or value added product.
> 
> ...


This post should be quoted in every post from here on out.


----------



## specialblend218 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just got my chainring today 31t purple.  Looks dope!

FWIW: I order back in October/November sometime.


----------



## mps2220 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Got it*

Just got mine. Looks better than expected


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i have a strong feeling that i'll get mine tomorrow..


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Question for people running a HBC ring on their SRAM spiderless cranks:

Have you tried to add any sort of spacers to move the ring away from the drive side crank arm at all? It doesn't look like there is much room to spare on the splines so I'm curious if anyone has even tried.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

rlb81 said:


> Question for people running a HBC ring on their SRAM spiderless cranks:
> 
> Have you tried to add any sort of spacers to move the ring away from the drive side crank arm at all? It doesn't look like there is much room to spare on the splines so I'm curious if anyone has even tried.


Does anyone have a pic of such a ring unmounted? I'm curious what the splines look like where you mount to the crank.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

rlb81 said:


> Question for people running a HBC ring on their SRAM spiderless cranks:
> 
> Have you tried to add any sort of spacers to move the ring away from the drive side crank arm at all? It doesn't look like there is much room to spare on the splines so I'm curious if anyone has even tried.


I haven't because I didn't see a need to. Don't know what you mean about room to spare on the splines, but I don't even think what you're saying is possible. The torx bolts that hold the ring on the spline aren't very long and the spline is not that deep. Why would you want to do that?


mbeardsl said:


> Does anyone have a pic of such a ring unmounted? I'm curious what the splines look like where you mount to the crank.


Unmounted:









Mounted:









:thumbsup:


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> I haven't because I didn't see a need to. Don't know what you mean about room to spare on the splines, but I don't even think what you're saying is possible. The torx bolts that hold the ring on the spline aren't very long and the spline is not that deep. Why would you want to do that?


I was trying to say the same thing with "room to spare on the splines" as you are saying with "the spline is not that deep" :thumbsup:

I want to move the chain line. I need to space my MRP 1x ~4-5mm to get it to sit over the chain ring. I have a 73mm bb so I'm trying to avoid spacing the non-drive side cup since you're "not supposed to" based on the install instructions. I'll post a pic this evening to explain.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

rlb81 said:


> I was trying to say the same thing with "room to spare on the splines" as you are saying with "the spline is not that deep" :thumbsup:
> 
> I want to move the chain line. I need to space my MRP 1x ~4-5mm to get it to sit over the chain ring. I have a 73mm bb so I'm trying to avoid spacing the non-drive side cup since you're "not supposed to" based on the install instructions. I'll post a pic this evening to explain.


Gotcha.
Moving the crankset to match the guide is backwards from how I'd do it, but to each his own. :thumbsup:


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> Gotcha.
> Moving the crankset to match the guide is backwards from how I'd do it, but to each his own. :thumbsup:


Agreed but the guide is way out there, just feeling out the options


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

This is what my guide looks like right now...


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

get a seat tube mounted chain keeper.. they are more adjustable.. I have a Paul's guide...


----------



## Chris(NJ) (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ thats the one I'm running. Works well, but like anything, still takes a few minutes of adjusting to get it perfect.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

The Paul is really what I wanted but neither version works on my frame (Salsa Mamasita). I couldn't get the clamp low enough for a 32t ring due to interference with the down tube.
This pic shows it as low as it can go









Anyway, looks l'm stuck with the super spaced MRP


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

atom29 said:


>


Tried it.



rlb81 said:


> The Paul is really what I wanted but neither version works on my frame


----------



## lunatic fringe (Apr 20, 2010)

I've just finished reading this thread and I have mixed feelings about the sentiments provided. I love the product that Dan is providing and feel that longer wait times for such an exclusive and quality product is more than justified. However, because the hallmark of a good business is consistently satisfied customers and that isn't happening simply due to the lack of communication about order status, I think the guys saying "FOAD if you complain about this" are doing Dan a real disservice.

With my mother having ordered a cog for me a couple months ago and her not having heard back from Dan after multiple emails to this day it's obvious there's a real problem here. I can say with 100% certainty that a company that provides poor service will never get repeat business from me and others like me. But in this case all it would take to provide adequate service is to communicate with the customers better. This is not intended to be a rip on Dan, but as a former custom home builder I know that the only times my customers were truly unhappy was when I was backed up and didn't communicate with them in a timely fashion or when I set unrealistic expectations. In my opinion Dan would being a big service to himself if he'd figure out a system to answer emails/questions quickly and set realistic expectations as to when product can be delivered.

Just my $.02


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree completely. A quality product is not enough for a business to be sustainable. If another manufacturer started producing spiderless chainrings and the like i would not hesitate for a moment to give them a go and see if they provide a better "experience". Which is quite unfortunate for HBC because that is an area that i do not feel like demands all that much attention, but certainly more than has been applied. 

I know many here keep repeating that the unsatisfied customers are out of line for wanting to hear back about shipping dates and delayed products, but for me and apparently others it really does leave a positive impression to deal with a business that is responsive about customers concerns, however "needy" and "spoiled" they may be.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

lunatic fringe said:


> I've just finished reading this thread and I have mixed feelings about the sentiments provided. I love the product that Dan is providing and feel that longer wait times for such an exclusive and quality product is more than justified. However, because the hallmark of a good business is consistently satisfied customers and that isn't happening simply due to the lack of communication about order status, I think the guys saying "FOAD if you complain about this" are doing Dan a real disservice.
> 
> With my mother having ordered a cog for me a couple months ago and her not having heard back from Dan after multiple emails to this day it's obvious there's a real problem here. I can say with 100% certainty that a company that provides poor service will never get repeat business from me and others like me. But in this case all it would take to provide adequate service is to communicate with the customers better. This is not intended to be a rip on Dan, but as a former custom home builder I know that the only times my customers were truly unhappy was when I was backed up and didn't communicate with them in a timely fashion or when I set unrealistic expectations. In my opinion Dan would being a big service to himself if he'd figure out a system to answer emails/questions quickly and set realistic expectations as to when product can be delivered.
> 
> Just my $.02


I agree


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

lunatic fringe said:


> I've just finished reading this thread and I have mixed feelings about the sentiments provided. I love the product that Dan is providing and feel that longer wait times for such an exclusive and quality product is more than justified. However, because the hallmark of a good business is consistently satisfied customers and that isn't happening simply due to the lack of communication about order status, I think the guys saying "FOAD if you complain about this" are doing Dan a real disservice.
> 
> With my mother having ordered a cog for me a couple months ago and her not having heard back from Dan after multiple emails to this day it's obvious there's a real problem here. I can say with 100% certainty that a company that provides poor service will never get repeat business from me and others like me. But in this case all it would take to provide adequate service is to communicate with the customers better. This is not intended to be a rip on Dan, but as a former custom home builder I know that the only times my customers were truly unhappy was when I was backed up and didn't communicate with them in a timely fashion or when I set unrealistic expectations. In my opinion Dan would being a big service to himself if he'd figure out a system to answer emails/questions quickly and set realistic expectations as to when product can be delivered.
> 
> Just my $.02


In total and emphatic agreement. The basis for most of our collective dissatisfaction is obviously not with the product but rather the lack of communication. I'd bet that most of us would be willing to wait much longer than we have if there was better communication.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

In HBC defense, I had a recent reasonable experience:

November 17th, 2011 - Order an HBC Chain ring online
November 17th, 2011 - Receiver automated order confirmation email
November 19th, 2011 - Email HBC with a slight change in my order
November 19th, 2011 - Receive order change confirmation from Dan @ HBC
December 22th, 2011 - Send an email to Dan @ HBC inquiring about the ETA of the order
December 27th, 2011 - Receive an email from Dan @ HBC saying the order should ship shortly
January 11th, 2012 - Receive an email from Paypal with a USPS tracking number
January 18th, 2012 - Send an email to Dan @ HBC asking when the order shipped as tracking shows no info
January 18th, 2012 - Receive an email from Dan @ HBC saying the order had been shipped on January 18th

USPS tracking indicated the order was sent January 23rd from Escondido and I received it on January 26th. HBC products look great.

So while not rapid, Dan @ HBC was responsive to every email I sent him.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

mine is still at Jamaica NY! can't wait..


----------



## tyty93j (Jun 8, 2011)

My chainring (sram spyderless) didn't not fit after the two month waiting period to get it. Dan emailed me back within hours, offering me a new a chainring. I eventually got the semi defective one, to fit but Dan still offered to give me another one. It is a one man show, mistakes happen, there is going to be a wait but the wait is worth it.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been following, and believe in the product, but I have to suggest (and do not know why it hasn't been suggested previously) is for Dan to simply change the estimated lead time estimate on the site to 3-4 months, or say anywhere from 1-4 months based upon volume of orders, material supply, tooling maintenance, etc.. If people receive it early, they are happy, and if he gets backlogged and it takes 3-4 months people cannot complain because those lead times would clearly be part of the purchase agreement. I would think Dan has been doing this long enough now to realize that he has had multiple occurrences of production falling behind (materials, upgrades, etc. -- not saying all those things were always within his control) so although he may ideally and truly want 2 week turnaround, he should know that is turning into the exception (just based upon posts here on mtbr) and not the rule, and so should save himself some grief by just changing a few lines of text on his site.

People suggested a blog, more rapid email, hiring a person to help... all which are beyond him at this point (which he has discussed) so I think this would be the easiest/best solution.

Oh, and I cannot wait for spring to put in some miles on my HBC swag.


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

Ordered in November, arrived in January. Build done. The only communication I sent was to tell Dan that I had made two separate orders. He replied and I got my rings. I've already ordered 2 more rear cogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

Loonytik said:


> Ordered in November, arrived in January. Build done. The only communication I sent was to tell Dan that I had made two separate orders. He replied and I got my rings. I've already ordered 2 more rear cogs. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Nice looking! What does your bike weigh?


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

mike5krnr said:


> :thumbsup: Nice looking! What does your bike weigh?


Thanks!

17LBS-4OZ


----------



## wlhighlight (Jul 27, 2011)

*middleburn and spiderless*

anybody using middleburn cranks and one of dan's spiderless rings on a 1x10 setup?

i'm getting a really wide chainline which is cauisng some issues with noise and shifting.

thanks!


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

wlhighlight said:


> anybody using middleburn cranks and one of dan's spiderless rings on a 1x10 setup?
> 
> i'm getting a really wide chainline which is cauisng some issues with noise and shifting.
> 
> thanks!


Not yet.

I've ordered a 34t chainring for my RS7 crank which I'm still waiting for.

Which BB are you using?

I'm currently using a 32t middleburn chainring on my singlespeed and dont have any chainline issues.


----------



## wlhighlight (Jul 27, 2011)

The Thug said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I've ordered a 34t chainring for my RS7 crank which I'm still waiting for.
> 
> ...


Chris King BB...are you using a spiderless Middleburn? If so it is dished to get to a 50mm chainline. With the HBC, it'll be more like 58mm...


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes a spiderless blade. 

Wasn't aware that the HBC would give such a different chainline. Will have to wait and see.

My plan was to put it onto my AM bike anyway where I'm running 1x10


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

*HBC Chainring*

Hey, just read this article and noticed a familiar chain ring on this bike. Not sure if it is already been posted, apologies if it has.

Specialized Stumppumper Concept Bike - The Ultimate Pump Track Weapon - Pinkbike.com


----------



## 99sf (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope thats not true about the middleburn being that far offset. I just ordered a purple 28 middleburn spiderless for my dh bike. I have to run a 128 to get my crank arms to clear the stays. If a 113 yields a 58, that means my chainline will be around 65mm?


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

Just my imput...

This thread is the reason I bought elsewhere. I didn't get exactly what I wanted but I got them fast and the bike will be ridden in a few days. That's not to say it cost him my business completely. I'll probably order an "upgrade" from what I have now eventually to replace those other rings and not be concerned with how long it takes.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

smac,
although I don't read Pinkbike routinely, I've been notified of that build. HBC ring was the first thing that I noticed on it.

(And I think that bike needs some carbon rims..)



GChambers said:


> I'll probably order an "upgrade" from what I have now eventually to replace those other rings and not be concerned with how long it takes.


Exactly!


----------



## shaneadams90 (Oct 19, 2004)

It is good to know that some folks are getting responses to emails. To date, I have sent 3 that have gone without a response. I actually OWN a shop and am paying FULL price to check out these rings and cogs. I have shown my customers the components and they have gotten excited about them as well. The problem is I cannot become a dealer and ORDER MORE PARTS without some intervention from the OTHER SIDE. 

I run a small business and I too, am a ONE MAN BAND......still no excuse for a total disregard of all 3 emails and dealer inquiries and for the gross lack of communication in the 18 PAGE thread. I own a business, have a wife and two boys that play every sport imaginable. I know what it is like to be busy and overwhelmed....but you cannot keep the ones you build your business on completely in the dark. They will only wait so long....


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

shaneadams90 said:


> It is good to know that some folks are getting responses to emails. To date, I have sent 3 that have gone without a response. I actually OWN a shop and am paying FULL price to check out these rings and cogs. I have shown my customers the components and they have gotten excited about them as well. The problem is I cannot become a dealer and ORDER MORE PARTS without some intervention from the OTHER SIDE.
> 
> I run a small business and I too, am a ONE MAN BAND......still no excuse for a total disregard of all 3 emails and dealer inquiries and for the gross lack of communication in the 18 PAGE thread. I own a business, have a wife and two boys that play every sport imaginable. I know what it is like to be busy and overwhelmed....but you cannot keep the ones you build your business on completely in the dark. They will only wait so long....


i know everyone wants to get in their piece on how they think Dan should run his business, but have you considered the logistics of being a "dealer" for a custom-order, garage-based machine shop? what do you bring to the table? mark-up and further distance between source and user?

how do you know Dan wants to build his business or go any further than he's in already? he seems plenty busy to me and I hear no rumblings of grand plans for world domination.

oh... and welcome to the forum. helluva first post.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

There still no excuse for unanswered emails. I check the mail everyday hoping I will have a surprise, but nothing yet. I would just like an update...is it going to be another month...should I get something else to hold me over.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

If he answered all the emails asking for updates, he'd have to add an additional month to his lead times. It's not as easy as just typing up a response. He'd need to look up the order and then see where it is in production.

He's also mentioned a lot of people don't give him enough information to easily look up their order.

It sounds like people want him to get the parts out faster, and to also answer every email he gets.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> i know everyone wants to get in their piece on how they think Dan should run his business...how do you know Dan wants to build his business...I hear no rumblings of grand plans for world domination.


In all fairness, you are doing the same thing.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Patience. My first order took almost 3 months.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

BTW, congrats Dan on the Pinkbike article "Stumppumper". I can't wait to order my SWorks crank SS chainring.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ooklathemok said:


> BTW, congrats Dan on the Pinkbike article "Stumppumper". I can't wait to order my SWorks crank SS chainring.


link?:thumbsup:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

rob1035 said:


> link?:thumbsup:


Is 11 posts above yours.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

There is obviously an issue with communication or people wouldn't be complaining. I understand the one man shop and all, but maybe there needs to be some allotted amount of time to deal with emails everyday.

When I sent my email to him I included the original invoice.

Personally I'd rather have good communication and realistic delivery dates.



bad mechanic said:


> If he answered all the emails asking for updates, he'd have to add an additional month to his lead times. It's not as easy as just typing up a response. He'd need to look up the order and then see where it is in production.
> 
> He's also mentioned a lot of people don't give him enough information to easily look up their order.
> 
> It sounds like people want him to get the parts out faster, and to also answer every email he gets.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Ooklathemok said:


> BTW, congrats Dan on the Pinkbike article "Stumppumper". I can't wait to order my SWorks crank SS chainring.


Is he making a spider less ring for the s-works crank? It's not listed on the website and it says if it's not on the site don't email asking if he makes it.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Aren't the s-works just sram spiders?


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Aren't the s-works just sram spiders?


No, they are different. I just found a post on page 12 or 13 where he says he will be making them. Now to get a response as to when...email sent to HBC


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

GTR2ebike said:


> No, they are different. I just found a post on page 12 or 13 where he says he will be making them. Now to get a response as to when...email sent to HBC


Hes probably too busy catching up on orders to get tooled up and design a new CNC program for them yet.

Obviously the man is feeling under pressure with all this bagging of his business, dont expect new stuff to be added when hes under the pump to get current orders out.

We are lucky he is making cogs for these interfaces, its not an express overnight service, order and wait.


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

In all of my years of operating a small business I have found that when you're starting to get a few customer service issues and you think you're not ready to hire a little help, it's almost too late to hire help because your reputation has been damaged almost to the point where its seriously affecting your business. Not trying to tell the guy what to do or how to operate his business but that's just what I've found. Spending a little money for hired help more than doubles your usual productivity and opens up business opportunities that you were too damn busy to notice that you had.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

meh - i can wait.

ordered another piece from him a couple days ago...it's worth it IMO

his work is really really top notch...


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Kalamath said:


> If I lived nearby, I'd be over giving the guy a hand to get caught up. His work is excellent.


He can only go as fast as he can get the machines to churn them out.

I waited, longer than was quoted on the HBC site but inline with what I read here and it is worth the wait.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Ordered some rings for a new build. Ti chainring, Al bash, SS cog. I can wait, but hope it comes in on time. I do hate to see the issues that have been posted here. If I lived nearby, I'd be over giving the guy a hand to get caught up. His work is excellent.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Kalamath said:


> Ordered some rings for a new build. Ti chainring, Al bash, SS cog. I can wait, but hope it comes in on time. I do hate to see the issues that have been posted here. If I lived nearby, I'd be over giving the guy a hand to get caught up. His work is excellent.


Do you live in NJ? Feel free to do my work while I ride


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Hes probably too busy catching up on orders to get tooled up and design a new CNC program for them yet.
> 
> Obviously the man is feeling under pressure with all this bagging of his business, dont expect new stuff to be added when hes under the pump to get current orders out.


He already made the chain ring for the swork crank. So its already setup.

"Specialized Carbon BB30 w/ Home Brewed Components custom 25t chainring "

Any new orders come in. Just so i can put an estimate on my arrival. The bike is still in waiting on parts to come in stage. So i am in no hurry but just curious. It was the first thing i ordered knowing it would take several months to get. I seen a few pages back mid November to Late January. So that gives me i figure into hopefully early March.

Ordered 12-18-2011


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

DuckmanEG said:


> Any new orders come in. Just so i can put an estimate on my arrival. The bike is still in waiting on parts to come in stage. So i am in no hurry but just curious. It was the first thing i ordered knowing it would take several months to get. I seen a few pages back mid November to Late January. So that gives me i figure into hopefully early March.
> 
> Ordered 12-18-2011


I did the exact same thing, ordered spiderless Ti ring and Ti cog on 12-18 for an expected late Feb/early March delivery as my new bike is being built. I'm going out of town for 2 weeks so I'll have something to be excited about when I get home as I bet it will be sitting here waiting for me, just in time for the new frame to need parts.

I'll post up when it gets here so you can predict your own arrival.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I ordered three rings and a cog on Oct 31, 2011, shipped Jan 25, 2012, received Feb 9, 2012. So, that would be 14 weeks, or about 3 months from placing the order to delivery.

While I did receive a shipment notification on Dec 3, 2011, nothing had arrived one month later. I emailed once in early January to enquire on the status of my order and received a prompt, though not entirely accurate response. I emailed again in early February and did not receive a response and I did not receive any more shipment notifications.

Aside from that, I'm disappointed that the orange cog and orange ring I ordered aren't even close to matching:










You guys can flame me all you want, but I'm less that satisfied with the order process and the product. HBC is charging premium prices and should be delivering both premium service and products.

Buyer beware.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

just curious. for those of you who are running spiderless, particularly XTR.

how much play between the chainring and crank arms are you getting? and do you consider it significant?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

251 said:


> You guys can flame me all you want, but I'm less that satisfied with the order process and the product. HBC is charging premium prices and should be delivering both premium service and products.


Uh, how is $40 for a chainring premium pricing?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

251 said:


> I'm disappointed that the orange cog and orange ring I ordered aren't even close to matching:


This is about the only complaint on this thread that i think is viable, if i ordered a hub set and a headset from CK or Hope i would expect it to be the same colour/color ano.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

I have an XTR spiderless. No play at all between crank arm and chainring. Let me go doublecheck...

Nope, not even a bit of wiggle.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

okay, maybe i should make my question clear. how much wiggle are you getting before you put the lockring on.

not expecting you to disassemble your cranks, but i'm having hard time to center my rings with the play i am having.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I know it's not desirable, but how about a dab of super glue to keep it centred before tightening the lockring? Also apply a thin wipe of grease to the chainring where the lockring contacts it, so it doesn't break free when you tighten it.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretty happy with my experience overall. I knew ordering around the holidays it was going to take longer. Sent one e-mail and received a response within a couple hours and a shipment confirmation by day's end. My chainring arrived from there with no issues.


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

Stevland You got your chainring already? When did you order?


----------



## JHCreighton (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble getting on HBC today? I want to order a Ti ring and Al bash for my SLX crank, but it seems to be down for me.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

JHCreighton said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting on HBC today? I want to order a Ti ring and Al bash for my SLX crank, but it seems to be down for me.


Same here, won't connect.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

sites up and running now...


----------



## Clivus (Jul 5, 2005)

*HBC Goodness*

Here are my Ti rings. Well worth the wait.


----------



## DrewM (Jan 8, 2007)

Clivus said:


> Here are my Ti rings. Well worth the wait.


Gorgeous!!!

Placed my ordered for a ring (alloy) and cog (steel) in January... just replacing parts I am using now anyways, so I'm not in a huge hurry. Sort of wishing I ordered Ti now...

Certainly excited though!

-D


----------



## JDay (Dec 23, 2005)

mbeardsl said:


> I did the exact same thing, ordered spiderless Ti ring and Ti cog on 12-18 for an expected late Feb/early March delivery as my new bike is being built. I'm going out of town for 2 weeks so I'll have something to be excited about when I get home as I bet it will be sitting here waiting for me, just in time for the new frame to need parts.
> 
> I'll post up when it gets here so you can predict your own arrival.


Same boat. I ordered a 102bcd chainring on 12/21. I will also post up when I hear something.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Clivus said:


> Here are my Ti rings. Well worth the wait.


What crank is the spiderless going on?


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Yay, just checked the sight. A spiderless chainring is offered for the Spec. carbon crank.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Ooklathemok said:


> Yay, just checked the sight. A spiderless chainring is offered for the Spec. carbon crank.


I just checked and don't see it  ... where are you looking?


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

GTR2ebike said:


> I just checked and don't see it  ... where are you looking?


Go to titanium chainrings,click spiderless chainring. It's under category spline, Specialized Fact carbon.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Ooklathemok said:


> Go to titanium chainrings,click spiderless chainring. It's under category spline, Specialized Fact carbon.


Thanks, I was looking in aluminum and it's not there.

Anyone have a 20T or 24T cog they want to sell. PM ME


----------



## shaneadams90 (Oct 19, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> how do you know Dan wants to build his business or go any further than he's in already? he seems plenty busy to me and I hear no rumblings of grand plans for world domination.
> 
> oh... and welcome to the forum. helluva first post.


@meltingfeather

I am only making that assumption based on the fact that he has a "Dealers and Distributors" section on his HOMEPAGE for HBC. One would assume that if that section is there, then he would like to have his stuff in shops. Which is good bc I WANT his stuff in my shop, but as I stated before, in order for that to happen, I need some effort on Dan's side.

I love building bikes and making my customers happy. I pride myself on sourcing out cool stuff that ACTUALLY WORKS......I don't hold true to that idea that all the cool stuff is made in sterile labs by engineers in white lab coats. I know there are riders out that that make really cool $hit in their garage!

I had a customer come in my store that needed some emergency work and we obliged him as we often do. His CK hub was slipping like crazy and he was on his way to a race. So I rebuilt the hub for him on the spot. I immediately spotted the HBC cog and had not seen one before. What I RECOGNIZED WAS THE QUALITY AND CRAFTSMANSHIP!

But there have been craftsman that have brought GREAT IDEAS to the industry that have gone the way of the dinosaur NOT bc of their products but bc of their business practices. I seriously hope that it all works out, but there is a pattern of neglect in the communication area.

One last thing.....When I started my business I used to get disgusted talking on the phone.....talk, talk, talk, all day long.....one day I was venting a bit about the phone and an older shop regular who is a successful business man gave me these words and I have never forgot them:

"Shane, that is your cash register ringing and if I were you, I would pick it up."

My .02....
and Thanks......happy to be here.....Long time lurker......2nd post....how is this one rate feather? :thumbsup:

FWW---this is the bike I am order the ORANGE rings/cogs for....Notice it is still waiting on a drive train.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Bummer about the color, but I'm not THAT vain about my bike. The order process is pretty creepy though.

I have ordered 1 ti 21th cog, and I think I got it without much trouble. I later ordered 3 28th rings for Middleburn cranks. I don't think it took quite 3 months, but it was frustrating not knowing.

I somethings going to take 3 months, and I know it ahead of time, I would be okay with that. Poor or confusing communication is not good though.

What would make everyone happy I think would be to not charge anything until an item actually is shipped (maybe not for custom colors). That way people would know they should start expecting something buy when they are charged? Just an idea. If HBC did this I would probably order 3 more rings today.



251 said:


> While I did receive a shipment notification on Dec 3, 2011, nothing had arrived one month later. I emailed once in early January to inquire on the status of my order and received a prompt, though not entirely accurate response. I emailed again in early February and did not receive a response and I did not receive any more shipment notifications.


----------



## shaneadams90 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Bummer about the color, but I'm not THAT vain about my bike. .


That is the bad part.....It is NOT MY BIKE.....It is my customers bike.....the customer I showed the HBC cogs and rings that would "top off the build"......the customer that continues to wait....as do I to get paid.

such is life.....


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thanks Guys!*

This is a very interesting thread. :thumbsup:
It feels good to know I'm not alone...not the only mad scientist who likes to tinker with custom building/designing. even though I'm not building a singlespeed rig, I am tinkering with colors and trying to create non standard built bikes. since i'm getting some ideas from you guys (singlespeed),i'd like to send some pics of what i came up with as I complete my builds.would you guys allow me to do that?
Oh...and also, if anyone can direct me to some threads like this one but with custom multi-speed builders, would you please let me know.
thanks and thank you for sharing.A lot of good fun here.
---zarr


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

*?*

Does anyone know if u can get the HBC logo etched into a ring u purchase.

I order a red ano a few weeks ago but then thought that an HBC logo would be pretty cool. I wonder if its to late to request that? does he even offer the HBC etching on the rings?

I tried to contact HBC but had no luck. i used the email on their web site.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

GFisher2001 said:


> Just ordered two m960 rings. Hopefully they last me a while. I've been having a hard time finding m960 Blackspire rings for a reasonable price. Some places are charging $50+ for the rings.
> 
> Like the Soma with nude carbon fork, sick.
> 
> Thanks for the comparison shot.


Just to keep track, I ordered two rings on 12/13, no shipping notice or correspondence. I'll probably request an update at the end of the month (not that I'll hear back).


----------



## wlhighlight (Jul 27, 2011)

*middleburn spiderless ti 30t*

anyone need one? i have one that i only used for 2 rides...

you can have it in 2-3 days! i waited 3 months!


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

11/28/2011 - placed order
1/18/2012 - sent an email to [email protected] & [email protected]. included all my information. no response
2/22/2012 - still checking the mail box, hoping for a surprise. also thinking of selling the ring and crank when it does finally come in. i hate propitiatory sh!t.


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

All I want to say is that I want Ti to go with my Ti frame. But until I get more time on my gear ratios, I'm going to wait.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

SOFTBUTT said:


> 11/28/2011 - placed order
> 1/18/2012 - sent an email to [email protected] & [email protected]. included all my information. no response
> 2/22/2012 - still checking the mail box, hoping for a surprise. also thinking of selling the ring and crank when it does finally come in. i hate propitiatory sh!t.


I'm in the same boat, except I placed my order on 12/8. Sent him an email a couple weeks ago - no response.

Pretty weak sauce, imo. Why list a 2-3 week lead time on your website when you can even come close to that? And yes, he should not be charging up front for the parts- he should charge when they ship. I might dispute this charge through my CC company...


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I received this message from HBC earlier this week. I placed my ordered on 1/26 and if the message holds true to 2-3 more weeks to ship, that will put it at about 6-7 weeks total for my order. This will work for me and seems reasonable. I didn't make any inquiries, I received this out of the blue.

_Dear Customer,As you may or may not have noticed, I have accumulated some backlog in orders, causing some delay in shipments. This was caused by an influx of orders over the holidays as well as an unexpected extended holiday closure by one of my main material suppliers. I've been working some long hours trying to get a grasp on this, and I am getting there, but there is a little ways to go. At this point I think I have a fair grasp on a timeframe so I am letting you know that your order is in this current batch run and is expected to ship within 2-3 weeks. I understand that this is not ideal, but unfortunately it is the best that I can do right now, and I am really sorry for the delay. I'd also like to apologize if you have attempted to contact me recently, unsuccessfully. With late orders comes many emails from customers looking for status updates, and there comes a point where I simply can't keep up with the replies and get the parts made. I try to get through as many as I can, but certainly not enough to make people happy. I finally figured out a way to sort orders and email a status according to the batch currently in production so I am hoping to improve on this. I will send another status update if anything changes from the aforementioned timeframe.Again, I am very sorry for the holdup and lack of customer service lately, admittedly I am a Machinist by trade and not a Salesman, so I'm learning this stuff (slowly) as I go.Thanks for your patience so far and I hope you're happy with the product when it's received!Thanks again for your business,Dan W._


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

OldHouseMan said:


> I received this message from HBC earlier this week. I placed my ordered on 1/26 and if the message holds true to 2-3 more weeks to ship, that will put it at about 6-7 weeks total for my order. This will work for me and seems reasonable. I didn't make any inquiries, I received this out of the blue.


Hmm... I haven't received any sort of communication other than an automated response. I wonder if this means my chainring is not part of the "current batch"...

11 weeks and counting...


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

OldHouseMan said:


> I received this message from HBC earlier this week.


I received the same message. This was for my third order from HBC and it will land in the same 8-11 week time frame as the previous ones. And for me, all worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

bholwell said:


> Hmm... I haven't received any sort of communication other than an automated response. I wonder if this means my chainring is not part of the "current batch"...
> 
> 11 weeks and counting...


Hmm. I did not receive such a letter either. That would have been cool if i did.

9 weeks and counting.

Either way no hurry. Still waiting on parts to complete my build. But I think I should put another order In for the future so it's here first and not last hehe.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

I ordered two 104BCD chain rings (34T and 36T) in Blue Anodized back on 12/1/11. Just got notification via USPS that they shipped today. I wasn't in a hurry so no worries here. If you guys are impatient waiting for custom manufactured bike parts do yourself a favor and NEVER commission a Gunsmith to do anything for you!


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

GFisher2001 said:


> Just to keep track, I ordered two rings on 12/13, no shipping notice or correspondence. I'll probably request an update at the end of the month (not that I'll hear back).


Just got a USPS notice of a pending shipment. No idea when I will get the item, but good to know my order was not lost.......


----------



## JDay (Dec 23, 2005)

I received my shipping notification as well. Ordered on 12/21.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

JDay said:


> I received my shipping notification as well. Ordered on 12/21.


That just means you have 4 more weeks to wait.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Got mine (two actually) last night too. Ordered 12/19.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Today is 10 weeks and counting. No notification.

Edit, an hour after posting this I got my notification for delivery. Game on.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

can't get right said:


> Edit, an hour after posting this I got my notification for delivery. Game on.


All that means is that you have 3 to 5 more weeks to wait.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Jim Beam said:


> All that means is that you have 3 to 5 more weeks to wait.


I got a "your item will ship soon" email also.

Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

Got my order status. 

Ordered 12/18

Looks like he is getting a big batch ready.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Got my shipment notice!

As others (and the shipping notification) has said, emailing to ask for a status update will just slow down production of your stuff, and everyone else's stuff. It'll come! Just wait.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Hopefully less orders placed in January and it will speed up a bit after all those holiday season orders ship. 

I just placed an order for a new/different colored bashring since I'm getting a new/different paint scheme frame for my SS as a warranty replacement.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Got my shipping notification today. Order was placed Dec 10 last year.

I never once attempted to contact Dan since placing the order.

Happily waiting patiently for my bling.

Thanks Dan:thumbsup:


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep recieved mine as well. Ordered early/mid december. Ill let you guys know when it arrives. Finally my build will be complete!


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Everyone will recieve their chainrings around the same time and the site will crash when all the new posts in the HBCPron thread uses all available bandwidth from rad pics of bling.

I ordered a 32t about five weeks ago and later wished I had ordered a 31T. I didn't bother to try contacting as it just seemed like another wrench in Dan's works If I had done so. I guess I'll eventually be the proud owner of two HBC chainrings.


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

Just placed a second order with ISAR, 34T spyderless in RED


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

bholwell said:


> I got a "your item will ship soon" email also.
> 
> Are you speaking from experience?


Yep. I got an email stating that my order had shipped. 5 weeks later it showed up.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

This is because the shipping labels are generated long before the item finds its way into the postal system. Eventually your HBC part will arrive and you will be happy with the quality.


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Placed my order on 21/1 and got email on 21/2 stating "I am letting you know that your order is in this current batch run and is expected to ship within 2-3 weeks."

My own anticipated delivery time is probably mid-April


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Nice to know he is emailing people who have already ordered, but not responding otherwise (atleast to me)


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope Dan doesn't mind me quoting his email here...

Maybe it might inspire a little patience from some...but maybe not all



Dan's email response said:


> ...Also, as you may or may not have noticed, I have accumulated some backlog in orders, causing some delay in shipments. This was caused by an influx of orders over the holidays as well as an unexpected extended holiday closure by one of my main material suppliers. I've been working some long hours trying to get a grasp on this, and I am getting there, but there is a little ways to go.
> 
> I'd sincerely like to apologize if you have attempted to contact me recently, unsuccessfully. With late orders comes many emails from customers looking for status updates, and there comes a point where I simply can't keep up with the replies and get the parts made. I try to get through as many as I can, but certainly not enough to make people happy. I finally figured out a way to sort orders and email a status according to the batch currently in production so I am hoping to improve on this.
> Again, I am very sorry for the holdup and lack of customer service lately, admittedly I am a Machinist by trade and not a Salesman, so I'm learning this stuff (slowly) as I go.
> ...


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Has anyone had any issues with HBC stainless steel cogs not fitting on DTSwiss 240 rear hubs?


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Has anyone had any issues with HBC stainless steel cogs not fitting on DTSwiss 240 rear hubs?


Not DT 240's, but my steel HBC cog slid easily onto my DT 350.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I had to take a little sand paper to my aluminum cog to get it to fit a CK hub. Maybe took off 1/1000th.... literally a few sweeps with some 600 grit.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ordered 11/25...still nothing....


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

ryguy135 said:


> Ordered 11/25...still nothing....


I ordered 11/28 and just got a notification that it will ship soon, so yours should be soon.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

driver bob said:


> I had to take a little sand paper to my aluminum cog to get it to fit a CK hub. Maybe took off 1/1000th.... literally a few sweeps with some 600 grit.


that's a great idea...I'll give that a shot. I ordered a 17T stainless steel cog and it won't fit on either my DT240 or on a Stan's ZTR. I expected that it might not fit my ZTR hub since it mentions that might be an issue on HBC's site, but was surprised when it wouldn't fit on my DT.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

...


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

I ordered back in early December. Received a shipment notification last week. Checked on the USPS tracking number this morning and it's out for delivery in Escondido, CA. Too bad I live in Portland, OR.

This is both funny and sad.

I've sent an email to Dan to let him know. I certainly do not expect any type of follow up or response, but maybe I'll be surprised.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Based on your post I checked my order and it too is out for delivery in Escondido, CA! Methinks maybe we all received the same delivery confirmation number! (probably a copy/paste mass email error)


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

I certainly hope that is the case, otherwise some lucky SOB in Escondido hit the jackpot.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

I just checked mine, it's also out for delivery in Escondido. 

As far as I know nobody in Escondido is worthy of these components.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

can't get right said:


> As far as I know nobody in Escondido is worthy of these components.


The guy who makes them?


----------



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

jgoodlet said:


> I ordered back in early December. Received a shipment notification last week. Checked on the USPS tracking number this morning and it's out for delivery in Escondido, CA. Too bad I live in Portland, OR.
> 
> This is both funny and sad.
> 
> I've sent an email to Dan to let him know. I certainly do not expect any type of follow up or response, but maybe I'll be surprised.


Don't fret, that just means it's leaving the Escondido station, not that they are trying to deliver it there.

All our chainrings are flying out from Escondido...no worries.


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, Dan replied pretty quickly and cleared everything up.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

AWESOME!! I'll literally get my rings the day my bike is done being built and a few days before my first endurance race of the year. Gonna be sweet!


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ordered sometime in early December, got the rings priority today. Ordered two m960 32t rings in different colors. Colors look rich and the red seems very similar to the HOPE red. 

It never showed as shipping, I got the notice it had been "generated" but I checked a day or so ago and it didn't say it shipped.

The best way to vote for a product is to decide, "Would I buy from him again?". 

The answer is yes. 

His price for a custom ultra light ring (came in a 32g) was great. 

His communication/updates was non-existent, (but i never actually emailed him). 

His product looks great, seems every bit as functional as a production part and really that is the only part of the transaction that I care about. 

It's easy for me to make this call though because the rings are sitting in my hands. 

For the record I would definitely buy from him again, i just would never do it if time truly mattered.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Mine just showed up, I ordered 2nd week of Dec. 1/8" 31Tx104mm and 1/8" 29Tx94mm, where else can I get something that weird? As the backlog is cleared up, all you whiners are gonna look stuuuupiiid. Edit your posts while you still can.

BTW, I never sent the poor guy a single email, I never received a confirmation email. I didn't need them, I always knew my rings were coming. All you doubters, WTF?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> BTW, I never sent the poor guy a single email, I never received a confirmation email. I didn't need them, I always knew my rings were coming. All you doubters, WTF?


[disclaimer] I only speaking on behalf of the doubters, I have already ordered twice successfully. [/disclaimer]

Glad you got your stuff. To answer your WTF question though... If you never know if/when your stuff might be delivered, when do you know it didn't get lost or will never be filled? We've all seen the threads about bad or crooked frame builders stiffing their clients (AND I AM NOT SAYING ANYTHING BAD ABOUT HBC NOW).

When would you have (or suggest someone) have gotten concerned? 4 months? 6 months?

I'm only asking because if HBC tells me 3 months, then I can be cool for 3 months. But after that, then what?

As I said before, I would be willing to put in an outstanding order to pay on shipping. Then it wouldn't matter if it was 6 months. However, then HBC has to deal with people who say they forgot to cancel, or their payment method is no longer valid. And that would suck for him.

So again, I still think communication is paramount, and needs improving.

Yes, I will order from him again too.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

He told us he's back-up and running late. That's all I needed to know. It's a chainring, not a election platform, how much communication do I need? If he has to hire a person to send out emails telling me it's coming "soon", what's the point? 

If your mail is being stolen from your mailbox, call the USPS, it's a huge deal to them.

I'll bet anyone here a new HBC chainring that your ring(s) is coming, "soon".


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I think I should apply to be ISAR's communication intern. But I feel like that would stir up more complaints.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

My rings came tonight. I still stand by my earlier comment. Communication could be better...but I will order more. But well in advance.

Cheers


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

The day Dan's communication improves I'll wonder what the heck he's doing messing with E-mails and why he isn't in the shop _brewing_.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I almost need another bike just to order more goodies. I'm away from home but mine arrived today as well. I bet Dan is feeling some relief now as that was a big batch. Good for him!


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

Got mine in today looks awesome. 

Will have to look at the site and put my next order in for what ever future stuff I need.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> I think I should apply to be ISAR's communication intern. But I feel like that would stir up more complaints.


I volunteered to be his beer wench. I really want to take over his s&h department, but the beer wench hat is less likely to get ****ed; as opposed to me packing **** in the wrong boxes whilst imbibing.


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

30T and 32T



Mounted up. Setup is MRP Micro chain-guide, 32T HBC ring, Truvativ AKA 1.1


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

^Looks so good! 

I was conflicted when I ordered my rings because they come in so many colors, but I really just needed a black ring. I'm going to need to build something else so I can have my color.


----------



## Wickwest (Jul 29, 2009)

Received my 31t 104bcd ring Friday 3/2. Ordered 12/10. Communication could be better but def a great product! Great color and 28 grams. Would order again!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

My cogs are here. Ordered September 29, 2011. Dan said that he lost the piece of information that described where these 2 cogs should have been going, so they sat around "orphaned" for quite a while when I finally emailed him in January.

This is to say that asking Dan what's going on isn't always the wrong thing to do.

One steel 20T (for backup), 48 g, one titanium 20T, 38 g. This is for 2x1 Hammerschmidt driven bike. The hub is fixed (rare Atomz/UN Elitis 135 mm, 6-bolt disc hub), 280 g with Ti cog, lockring, chainline spacer, steel bolts and washers. I managed to get 50 mm chainline on it with under 0.20 mm precision.



















It was a tight fit on the hub splines, but I decided against filing the spider, instead letting it work its way by a kind of press fit action. Some anodizing went on edges and a mallet was involved (light tapping only, nothing violent).


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

So how long after we get the "shipped" update should we start being concerned? My order said it shipped 2 weeks ago on Feb. 24th, but of course the tracking number shows it being delivered to Yorba Linda, CA. on Jan 25th. No way my mail got stolen from the box, I usually am right there when the truck comes by.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

mine arrived three weeks after the notification. the notification date is not usually the actual shipping date. it will arrive.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Thx Fish, that gives me a point of reference.


----------



## Furrner (Jun 10, 2004)

Was the tracking number generated from Paypal? I got a tracking number around that time that showed delivered to San Diego, I live in TN. Dan advised that Paypal had screwed up and that he never generated shipping through them, my order was going to ship in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

What's the turnaround running right now, I need a spiderless ring for some AKA cranks. Don't care at all if he doesn't hold my hand during the order process, either.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally put my HBC 32T spiderless to use..


----------



## Furrner (Jun 10, 2004)

Work colleague has been waiting since the second week of December.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Furrner said:


> Work colleague has been waiting since the second week of December.


So like 3 months? In time for summer!


----------



## fastben (Dec 30, 2010)

I ordered mine 3rd week December. I haven't tried to contact and I'm sure it will eventually come. That being said, 3 months is an unacceptable lead time. Period.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

How much time does he claim it will take? It's only "unexceptional" if we expect something else.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

From the HBC FAQ..



> Lead Times
> 
> As you may know, all Homebrewed Components are custom made to order. We do not keep stock in most cases. There are close to 1500 different product options, so it's nearly impossible for us to do so. *We typically aim for 1 month manufacturing lead times*, however certain orders may take longer. We really don't know exactly what the ship date will be until it's in the envelope and heading out the door, so just plan on it being within the lead times stated in the sales agreement.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

anyone have luck getting a hold of HBC, I'm approaching 3 months!


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

I have had good luck with sales at homebrewedcomponents dot com


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

The website states: "We typically aim for 1 month manufacturing lead times, however certain orders may take longer"
I too was a bit disturbed by the lack of communication and long wait times. My order did show up eventually and the rings are top notch.
I would think that simply changing his expectation of lead times (to say 3 months) on the website might calm the crowd down a bit. At least it would be right up front about what to expect.

Buzz


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Buzz said:


> The website states: "We typically aim for 1 month manufacturing lead times, however certain orders may take longer"
> I too was a bit disturbed by the lack of communication and long wait times. My order did show up eventually and the rings are top notch.
> I would think that simply changing his expectation of lead times (to say 3 months) on the website might calm the crowd down a bit. At least it would be right up front about what to expect.
> 
> Buzz


Although, he probably won't do that until enough ppl begin filing claims to be refunded money. Since we, as customers, have grown to accept the wait for our products HBC hasn't had any need to move faster or communicate. If we started emailing after 4 weeks and no response, then filed a claim to be reimbursed... either HBC would change workload and communication practices, OR, stop providing the service.

If this thread didn't exsist, i would have already canceled my order because really, 4 weeks is simply a lie. With how many pages in this thread, how many ppl have gotten a product in that timeframe? The word "certain" should not mean 90%. It should be reserved for special or large orders.


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

I just placed an order for a 18t cog. I might actually get it with the chainring I ordered last month. In 3 months.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

This needs to be a "support group" thread. I now have an insanely awesome ****ing crazy singlespeed sitting in my garage, frame BUILT to order that arrived before my chainring & cog. My wife is pissed because I'm not pissed. All my parts are here, including things that were delayed, EXCEPT my ring & cog. Because it's 80mm BCD I can't even pick up a cheapo to use in the meantime. I can't even ride it... C'mon Dan, you can do it buddy!

I need a drink...

I mean...another drink...


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Not to anyone in particular....

You guys will get your stuff, jeez. All the people fearing they didn't over the holidays DID. (And don't bother wasting your time telling me about the 2 guys that didn't... yet. For the number of orders he's completing I'd give him a pretty big variance on messed up stuff.)
I guess I hope this is the biggest thing you have to worry about. Wish it were for me but alas life throws more important stuff at you.

BTW, my stuff looks great, works even better, and I'm placing an order today for more.
And not because I want it tomorrow, but becasue I value what he is producing and have patience.

Kalamath - I was in the exact same spot, ordered my ring and cog before I ordered my cutom frame and it was the last part to come in. The day it came in I was out of town working which was even worse! Rode the bike for the first time today and it was all well worth it!!


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Can anyone guess what's missing in this picture?
someone tried to convince me to pick up some cheap stylo crankset... nope waiting for my spiderless HBC. Ordered 12/21...thinking any day now... In the meantime riding my 34T instead of 32T . On the bright side, it will make me stronger and my wife will think Im sexier.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Good looking ride, but yeah, will look better with a proper ring 
How do you like the fork? Looks like the matte version?


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

The Whisky fork is great- yes, it's matte. Can take a huge tire (2.4 Ardent on there) and soaks up all the bumps. I like the low-key branding in contrast to the niner carbon fork. Whisky just announced a version with a slightly different rake too, I think.

As soon as the HBC CR and cog come in, Im ordering another set, and another octalink BB to have in the hole, before this set-up goes extinct.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

adinpapa said:


> Can anyone guess what's missing in this picture?


I'm gonna go with... drumroll... properly positioned brake levers?!? Seriously how can you ride like that, don't your wrists get sore?


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Missing are the presta valve covers.. Shame on you


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

nope. those are good observations, but the bonus answer is excessively long hydraulic brake line (yet to be bled/cut) and the so-easy-its-hard-to-see....missing ergo grip plug!!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Joined the waiting list today.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

I was hoping for my Chainring today, looks like a no show. Ordered Dec 8. Shipment notification Feb 23.

On the "plus" side, I'm also waiting for a headset cup, so I can't blame only HBC for my lack of bike to ride this weekend


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

fryed_1 said:


> Joined the waiting list today.


Same here. Black 34t spider less for SRAM cranks


----------



## luke4130 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ha! seems like everyone has gone through the same **** with waiting aand waiting then giving up... This i seriously slack and I thought that a had no other choice but to keep waiting for my custom sprocket and guard to arrive. Thats $200 down the crapper as far as I see it. I'm sure the products are great but and i don't mind waiting for quality but 3 months is rediculous and the complete lack of communication is pathetic. I've waited 17 weeks sofar and have come to the realisation the parts just won't arrive. I've emailed with no response and was patient in the time between but no way will i ever again spend $200 on HBC gear to wind up without goods and have been completely stuffed around. If I pay good money for a product/s i just want some service and actually like to eventually receive what i've paid for. Not impressed at all.

You could use *widgit.com.au *for their sprockets if your also sick waiting forever and a day for nothing! I dont like to give bad feedback and generally let it pass but i think this time it was well needed.


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

luke4130 said:


> Ha! seems like everyone has gone through the same **** with waiting aand waiting then giving up... This i seriously slack and I thought that a had no other choice but to keep waiting for my custom sprocket and guard to arrive. Thats $200 down the crapper as far as I see it. I'm sure the products are great but and i don't mind waiting for quality but 3 months is rediculous and the complete lack of communication is pathetic. I've waited 17 weeks sofar and have come to the realisation the parts just won't arrive. I've emailed with no response and was patient in the time between but no way will i ever again spend $200 on HBC gear to wind up without goods and have been completely stuffed around. If I pay good money for a product/s i just want some service and actually like to eventually receive what i've paid for. Not impressed at all.
> 
> You could use *widgit.com.au *for their sprockets if your also sick waiting forever and a day for nothing! I dont like to give bad feedback and generally let it pass but i think this time it was well needed.


Welcome to MTBR! Its nice to meet you too!


----------



## luke4130 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, thats right. Nobody has met me yet and yes i will introduce myself in the appropriate forum but that was my rant. I have let it sit too long without letting it out(quite pissed about it).

I would've been so much happier to recieve good service and let others know about it but unfortunately this was not the case at all.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Out of curiosity, is there an alternative for XO/X9/X7 spiderless rings?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

At least you'll someday get some stuff - it's not like he is taking your money and scamming you like some dude was in another thread that moved to Canada to evade creditors. This guy makes nice gear, he's just a poor business person.


----------



## luke4130 (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree in that I don't believe that he's a scammer and yes his products look great but the site is VERY deceiving when it comes to lead times and communication is close to non-existant re orders or any updates. Now I've been waiting 10 weeks for a TI sprocket and guard to come through so unless for some stupid reason it was put on the slow boat I know it won't arrive. Postage from the states only takes 1.5-3 weeks to arrive here... So with slow service and communiction lacking (i could''ve still lived with that) the straw that broke the camels back for me is that damn package goin missing!! what the hell?!! Yes nice gear BUT thats no good if you don't get it! 

ps I know the postage is out of his control to some extent but it just comes down to the acumulation of everything.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

noot said:


> Out of curiosity, is there an alternative for XO/X9/X7 spiderless rings?


MRP I think is working on something and that they are bit offset to put the ring back in the true middle ring position. Not out yet so it doesnt help with any immediate needs.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...924067269.40123.147979205218941&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

luke4130 said:


> I agree in that I don't believe that he's a scammer and yes his products look great but the site is VERY deceiving when it comes to lead times and communication is close to non-existant re orders or any updates. Now I've been waiting 10 weeks for a TI sprocket and guard to come through so unless for some stupid reason it was put on the slow boat I know it won't arrive. Postage from the states only takes 1.5-3 weeks to arrive here... So with slow service and communiction lacking (i could''ve still lived with that) the straw that broke the camels back for me is that damn package goin missing!! what the hell?!! Yes nice gear BUT thats no good if you don't get it!
> 
> ps I know the postage is out of his control to some extent but it just comes down to the acumulation of everything.


I thought it was 17 weeks you'd been waiting...


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

Quick question, I recently placed my third order for a HBC ring, on all my other previous orders, I've received both a PP statement and a HBC statement (2 order received/ confirmation emails). On this last order I only received the PP statement. 

Should I even attempt to contact HBC or should I just wait it out? 

Have any of you been in this situation?


----------



## luke4130 (Mar 17, 2012)

yep, ordered the goods from Dan on the 25th of november last year! Was apparently posted on 12th Jan and I'm still waiting...Its a bit more than the advertised 2week lead time or even 4 weeks if I allowed 2 weeks for each individual part. Dan only replied once and that was after i had to chase the order up to see what was going on (and not once more after). I can understand that it was near Xmas but customers still expect lead times to be kept or at least be notified otherwise.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Pea-Ta, apparently Dan is in a lot of difficulty trying to get caught up on orders. This is why he's not posting anymore, and why we're not getting emails. Personally I received a HBC order confirmation and a PP charge statement on the same day. A few weeks ago PP sent a shipped notice. I'm still waiting. This seems fairly common for people to get, and also seems totally unrelated to our orders. 

It's frustrating & confusing, but it is what it is. It helps to hear about folks still getting their stuff. I'm sure we're all hoping Dan gets caught up & can manage his orders better. He provides a unique service.


----------



## justdaman (Jan 1, 2012)

hi guys! i can't access the hbc site for some reason. just want to know if they ship outside the US? thanks


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopefully once MRP's rings start flying off the shelves Dan will get his act together. A little competition might be all he needs. I know i'll be trying MRP for my next spiderless ring.... or maybe my first one if the HBC never shows up


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm on my third order with Dan... It's been a long wait, but I know I will eventually receive it up here in Canada.. (I always have). 

I believe he is a honest man, just takes a while.. 

Hope everyone has the same thoughts of him once they get their stuff... it is coming.. relax.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

I know it will come, but also being from Canada, my riding season is all too short as it is. Not being able to ride because I'm missing a part is less than ideal... 

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

edapp said:


> Hopefully once MRP's rings start flying off the shelves Dan will get his act together. A little competition might be all he needs. I know i'll be trying MRP for my next spiderless ring.... or maybe my first one if the HBC never shows up


I'm sure he'd LOVE some competition so he could relax a bit and have the " I WANT IT NOW" crowd go get it "NOW" from someone else.

EDIT: Not much competition at only 28, 30 and 32T rings which aren't much too look at. Remember HBC is CUSTOM.


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

Having just read a few pages of this thread, and having bought chain tugs and sprockets from HBC and waited IMO too long for them each time I have to say this. His sprockets are good, his chain tugs did not for me and couple that with unreasonable lead times I don't buy his stuff anymore. 
I understand the want for "custom" parts on your whip, but I'd rather be riding my whip than waiting for "custom" parts to come a month after I order them. 
He should either get an engineering or production intern (for free) and have him/her crank out some on hand stock or reduce his orders to a level he can handle. Grow or die time HBC.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Feel bad for you guys, I also have a silver one just sitting here as a backup.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ordered 11/28. Sent an email 2 weeks ago and he said it should have shipped mid January, but I never got any sort of a shipping notice. He said he'd get one made and mailed tomorrow (which would have been 3/6). Still nothing, and no more replies to emails....this sucks.


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

His way of doing business will not change until we stop buying stuff from HBC. It sounds like that is the only way he'll change his business model and quit pissing off his customers. And in the end, his stuff isn't really better than the other guys he just has a core image that his is losing everyday.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol do you people not realize how long it takes to machine a part in a cnc machine? Couple that with what sounds like a crazy amount of orders placed and you've got some big back orders. I'm willing to bet he gets 2 MAYBE 3 a day machined (assuming 1 guy 1 machine) then he has to get them anodized which who knows how long that supplier takes. 

Show me someone else making spiderless chain rings? Exactly!

If you're ordering a bolt on ring and *****ing then you're an idiot. Plenty of companies make 4/5 bolt single speed rings.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

He is meeting a demand that NO one else is currently doing. Didn't Boone have the same issues with lead time. I wasn't happy with the wait and even less with the lack of communication. But I finally got my stuff and it works without any hick ups.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

SicBith said:


> His way of doing business will not change until we stop buying stuff from HBC. It sounds like that is the only way he'll change his business model and quit pissing off his customers.


lol... he can't keep up because he's getting so many orders and turning out hundreds of rings and cogs per month.
the "pissed off customers" are relatively few and far between when you consider the volume he turns out... they just make a disproportionate amount of noise. if every person who got their stuff and was happy postd here a couple of times, the complaints would be lost in the noise.


SicBith said:


> And in the end, his stuff isn't really better than the other guys he just has a core image that his is losing everyday.


what other guys?
where can you get a 7075 aluminum chainring, 33t, red, and to fit a SRAM spline?
answer: nowhere :thumbsup:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

SicBith said:


> His way of doing business will not change until we stop buying stuff from HBC. It sounds like that is the only way he'll change his business model and quit pissing off his customers. And in the end, his stuff isn't really better than the other guys he just has a core image that his is losing everyday.


Do you not understand you're ordering and waiting for a custom part? 

I'm a repeat customer of his. I'm very well aware of the lead times, and I have zero issue with that. It's not a stock part I'm buying. I'm extremely happy with his prices, availability of difficult or impossible to find parts, and the quality of workmanship. I will continue to buy from him.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree his prices are great, and I'm sure my ring is still coming. I have my first race this weekend though and would have thought that four months would have been enough to get a chainring made. So for now I'm planning on using a very worn ramped ring my chainset came with but still praying it will get there this week.


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

If he has a good cnc machine it's a matter of loading the program for the part he is making and putting the chuck of material he is making it out of in the machine and hitting a button. I hope he can make more than 2-3 pieces a day. If he can't he should limit the amount of orders he is taking to accomodate his capacity. If I ran my business that way my compeditors would eat me alive.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

SicBith said:


> If he has a good cnc machine it's a matter of loading the program for the part he is making and putting the chuck of material he is making it out of in the machine and hitting a button. I hope he can make more than 2-3 pieces a day. If he can't he should limit the amount of orders he is taking to accomodate his capacity. If I ran my business that way my compeditors would eat me alive.


HE HAS NO COMPETITORS!

Why don't you go buy a used cnc machine for a few $100k and then undercut him! You'll be so super rich bro!


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

you betcha chief. I'll get right on that.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

SicBith said:


> If he has a good cnc machine it's a matter of loading the program for the part he is making and putting the chuck of material he is making it out of in the machine and hitting a button.


you don't have a clue... his materials supply, the customer ordering process, cnc mill down time, including multiple types of rigs for the different aspects of the cuts required, anodizing in multiple colors, organizing, packing, shipping...
"just hit a button," eh? :skep:


SicBith said:


> I hope he can make more than 2-3 pieces a day.


I said "hundreds per month," which is what Dan has posted here before. do you need help with the math?


SicBith said:


> If he can't he should limit the amount of orders he is taking to accomodate his capacity. If I ran my business that way my compeditors would eat me alive.


Since you don't like it, why don't you not order from him, STFU & GTFO instead of thinking you're somehow entitled to change his business practices/model because they don't suit you?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

What did you guys think you were ordering? Like some regular made (by slaves) in china part? This isn't that odd, he's running a "cottage industry" and makes one off oddball parts. I just had a vacuum tube amp repaired and it took a couple months, but I like to buy oddball stuff and knew what I was getting into.


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

I think over a decade in wholesale sales of manufactured action sports equipment with both small production and large production companies has allowed some insight delivering products to the market from raw materials to delivey. Once the programs and materials are set up in the CNC machines I've been around you do just hit a button to produce the part. 
The observations, not suggestions, I've made are pretty obvious to those reading the thread and doing business with HBC. There are some people who are bummed at being mislead on lead times, some fearing being ripped off, and some super stoked about their gear, and some like you who show a fierce loyalty to his company. He's got a lot going on for sure, and if he wants to address the people who are not happy and talking about it on the MTBR it might be good for his business. Your right in saying I don't know about the specifics of his business as he is smarter than to put that info on a forum. Does he make custom parts, yes... do people always order custom parts no... Can he do things better sure.... none of us are perfect, but I'm sure he strives to be as close to that as he can. It's not that his business model doesn't suit me, read the thread, it doesn't suit a few people on here. I'm just saying to those who are not happy with HBC the same thing you just told me. If HBC doesn't work for you don't buy from them. The OP asked about our opinions of HBC and I'm giving him my opinion of HBC.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> Since you don't like it, why don't you not order from him, STFU & GTFO instead of thinking you're somehow entitled to change his business practices/model because they don't suit you?


Technically his business model is based on 1 month turnaround (his own words). Expecting every customer to do internet research to find this thread and thus expect a 3+ month turnaround time surely is NOT part of any business model... So the reality is, none of us are trying to change any part of his business model.

It doesn't take $100k for the machinery to do this. However, the machinery to turn it into a "press a button" process that can grow in scale significantly without human bottlenecks would cost way over $100k. I'm guessing that's why he keeps getting behind, as he would have to make some huge financial commitments to really make the process more efficient.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

Or source the non custom parts from one of the many production CNC shops in the San Diego area and make the custom stuff himself to ensure QC. There are a lot of ways to increase his production while ensuring the HBC name and quality stay the same. Small businesses are tough to deal when order are greater than capacity. He's got the product and marketing figured out he'll get production figured out as well.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this even the guy's full time gig or something he does on the side?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

SicBith said:


> There are some people who are bummed at being mislead on lead times, some fearing being ripped off, and some super stoked about their gear, and some like you who show a fierce loyalty to his company.


not fiercely loyal... just injecting some perspective. you say he won't change his business model until "we" stop buying from him and all he has to do is push a button and "the other guys" product is just as good... all of which are pretty ridiculous when painted with the reality brush.


SicBith said:


> He's got a lot going on for sure, and if he wants to address the people who are not happy and talking about it on the MTBR it might be good for his business.


sounds like business is as good as it needs to be. out of hundreds of rings and cogs a month, do you care to count the people in this thread who actually have issues, divide it by the number of months since this thread started, and figure what percentage of his business that is, since you think it forms his "core" image?


SicBith said:


> Does he make custom parts, yes... do people always order custom parts no... Can he do things better sure.... none of us are perfect, but I'm sure he strives to be as close to that as he can. It's not that his business model doesn't suit me, read the thread, it doesn't suit a few people on here. I'm just saying to those who are not happy with HBC the same thing you just told me. If HBC doesn't work for you don't buy from them. The OP asked about our opinions of HBC and I'm giving him my opinion of HBC.


hmmm... what i read was what it will take to get him to change his business model and off-the-mark characterizations of the "button pushing" he does in his garage and his competitors, which you still haven't named.
cool story, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

Bottom line, we buy, we wait,(some *****) but in the end, ALL are pleased when we get our orders...some sooner, some later.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

SicBith said:


> I think over a decade in wholesale sales of manufactured action sports equipment with both small production and large production companies has allowed some insight delivering products to the market from raw materials to delivey.


I think your experience in wholesale sales provides little if any insight into the actual manufacture of a product from a home shop, let alone handle the business aspect as a one man operation while doing so.



SicBith said:


> Once the programs and materials are set up in the CNC machines I've been around you do just hit a button to produce the part.


It's a tad more involved than how you describe. I'm amused a saleman would assume running machine tools is as easy as clicking _buy now_


----------



## UnderPar (Aug 11, 2009)

If you have recently received your order, please let me know when you placed it. Thanks.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

UnderPar said:


> If you have recently received your order, please let me know when you placed it. Thanks.


Mine finally reached Canada, should be a couple days away from me.

Ordered: Dec 8
Shipping notice (email): Feb 23
First sign of actual parcel movement (processed in San Diego): March 15


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Jon - Excellent reply. It's obvious he never gets his hands dirty and completely ignorant of the 100 steps before and after hitting the "go" button.



Jon Richard said:


> I think your experience in wholesale sales provides little if any insight into the actual manufacture of a product from a home shop, let alone handle the business aspect as a one man operation while doing so.
> 
> It's a tad more involved than how you describe. I'm amused a saleman would assume running machine tools is as easy as clicking _buy now_


----------



## Cererbus (Jan 31, 2011)

Ordered a 23 and 24 tooth cog on December 7th, shipping notice February 22nd, arrived March 16th.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

This is what's frustrating me..I ordered first and have never gotten even a shipping notice...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

You're the first person EVER?


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Haha, just before people that already have their stuff. Pardon my wording lol.


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

Ordered a 32T on December 10th. Plain aluminum ring to run an X9 spiderless. Got it a couple of weeks ago. Dan never responded to any of the emails I sent. I'd since purchased an eThirteen ring to finish my build.

So, the ring he made was custom and just over 3 months elapsed before I got it. Not very impressed at all with the "finished" product. Razor sharp edges on the top of every tooth. Depressions/marks in the material where it looks like a cut was started but then stopped and corrected. Will it function? Sure. But if I'm paying up front then waiting 3 months to get a custom product it better be immaculate.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ordered 10th Dec (2 x aluminium cogs, 1 x Middleburn spiderless chainring)
Shipment number advised 24th Feb
Recorded as received by USPS enroute to Australia 21st March

Still patiently waiting.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Australia is tough. Transit between US and AUS could be as long as 60 days with USPS "PRIORITY" which is sold to the shipper at "6-10 days". Be patient Mr. Middle Earth.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

illnacord said:


> Australia is tough.


Yep. 'nuff said.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Cererbus said:


> Ordered a 23 and 24 tooth cog on December 7th, shipping notice February 22nd, arrived March 16th.


Big cogs, what's the setup?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

illnacord said:


> Australia is tough. Transit between US and AUS could be as long as 60 days with USPS "PRIORITY" which is sold to the shipper at "6-10 days". Be patient Mr. Middle Earth.


We are not perched on the top of Everest :skep:

Yes we are a 3rd world country with Kangaroos hopping around the streets but USPS Priority is usually a max of 2 weeks and as quick as 4 days. It takes less than 60 days to get a shipping container from the Us to Oz full of HBC goodies.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

jgoodlet said:


> Ordered a 32T on December 10th. Plain aluminum ring to run an X9 spiderless. Got it a couple of weeks ago. Dan never responded to any of the emails I sent. I'd since purchased an eThirteen ring to finish my build.
> 
> So, the ring he made was custom and just over 3 months elapsed before I got it. Not very impressed at all with the "finished" product. Razor sharp edges on the top of every tooth. Depressions/marks in the material where it looks like a cut was started but then stopped and corrected. Will it function? Sure. But if I'm paying up front then waiting 3 months to get a custom product it better be immaculate.


Any chance you could post a pic?


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

Ordered a 32T spiderless ring the first week of december, received it last week.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

aosty said:


> Jon - Excellent reply. It's obvious he never gets his hands dirty and completely ignorant of the 100 steps before and after hitting the "go" button.


I felt compelled to speak up as such a statement seemed as rediculous as saying all one has to do to cook is turn on the oven.

I placed my order in January and have yet to receive my chainring. I read about HBC on these forums and knew going in the lead times where likely much greater than what is stated on Dan's website.

Like has been stated earlier in this thread and by Dan himself in the mass E-mail he sent out, He is a machinst trying to learn business-



> I am very sorry for the holdup and lack of customer service lately, admittedly I am a Machinist by trade and not a Salesman, so I'm learning this stuff (slowly) as I go.


The little guy getting started is worth supporting. If this holds no value for someone then shop elsewere, there are plenty of corporate machines out there just waiting to funnel your money overseas if time frames and communication are more important.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

jgoodlet said:


> Ordered a 32T on December 10th. Plain aluminum ring to run an X9 spiderless. Got it a couple of weeks ago. Dan never responded to any of the emails I sent. I'd since purchased an eThirteen ring to finish my build.
> 
> So, the ring he made was custom and just over 3 months elapsed before I got it. Not very impressed at all with the "finished" product. Razor sharp edges on the top of every tooth. Depressions/marks in the material where it looks like a cut was started but then stopped and corrected. Will it function? Sure. But if I'm paying up front then waiting 3 months to get a custom product it better be immaculate.





120 said:


> Any chance you could post a pic?


I too would like to see a pic. I just ordered a sram spiderless and would like to see the quality of the product you waited 3 months for. If your paying for quality custom product and have to wait 2 months longer than the stated lead time, it should be beautiful.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> I too would like to see a pic. I just ordered a sram spiderless and would like to see the quality of the product you waited 3 months for. If your paying for quality custom product and have to wait 2 months longer than the stated lead time, it should be beautiful.


there's an HBC Porn thread with TONS of pictures.
Here's my SRAM spiderless ring:


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

My SRAM spiderless ring was flawless.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

If thats the case, i would like to see what jgoodlet considered flaws in his.


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

All my HBC rings were perfect.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

My first was/is perfect...and I'm positive the Spiderless and two cogs i have on order will be nothing short of the same. 
That's the beauty of HBC, handmade one at a time.


----------



## butler524 (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the torque specs for the T25 bolts that attach the spider to the new Sram cranks? Thanks.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

butler524 said:


> Does anyone know the torque specs for the T25 bolts that attach the spider to the new Sram cranks? Thanks.


Not sure, SRAM should have online manuals though.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*need to replace a 94 salsa 30 tooth ring*

Time to replace my salsa 30 tooth ring (they don't make them anymore) sourcing stuff from New Zealand is like......... soooo difficult. 
I have an HBC rear 18 tooth cog and it's as sweet as my chris king cog.......
I know HBC is quality beyond question but I am not prepared to stump up for a new crank......180mm length......options e13, xt or xtr.....
currently running race face turbine lp isis with isis signature BB enduro bearing are easily had and last........but chainrings.........grrrrrrrrr :madman:
Guess I could go 32 & a 20 rear cog......decisions decisions what to do any advice appreciated


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

Just put an order in for a Cog and Chainring today :thumbsup: I bet Dan is getting slammed with the warm weather people are starting to have.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

illnacord said:


> Australia is tough. Transit between US and AUS could be as long as 60 days with USPS "PRIORITY" which is sold to the shipper at "6-10 days". Be patient Mr. Middle Earth.


Arrived today, which is 8 days after leaving the US. Not too shabby.

Pics to come later...:thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm giving up and ordering a new chainring. Pretty pissed off at this point. It has now been four months since I placed my order and still have no chainring in hand. I was told by Dan after asking about it on March 6th that he would get me one sent "tomorrow". When I inquired the next week on the 12th, I was told he'd send me one "today". It's now been two weeks and I haven't heard anything else from him and have not received either a chainring or even a shipping notice. Terrible business if you ask me. My order was placed all the way back in November...


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

*There should be 2 HBC threads...*

1) One thread should be "HBC order Received!", and posts should state when ordered, when received, and include pictures. This would be a positive thread only. :thumbsup:

2) Second thread should be "Where's my $hit?", and posts should state when/what ordered, and how great its going. :madman:

I don't know about anyone else, but this constant back and forth just makes me sick. Happy people badgering unhappy people. Unhappy people just getting unhappier. Dan is no longer around here AFAICT, so who knows what he's up to.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

ryguy135 said:


> I'm giving up and ordering a new chainring. Pretty pissed off at this point. It has now been four months since I placed my order and still have no chainring in hand. I was told by Dan after asking about it on March 6th that he would get me one sent "tomorrow". When I inquired the next week on the 12th, I was told he'd send me one "today". It's now been two weeks and I haven't heard anything else from him and have not received either a chainring or even a shipping notice. Terrible business if you ask me. My order was placed all the way back in November...


Imagine if the multiple customers who have this same experience were to write into any one of the many cycling mags and had this printed. Would HBC change the current way of business? Would his customer base dwindle as these transactions become universally know as "flaky"? Would he just stop making rings?

We, mtbr members, are aware of the possible delay and just accept it. Waiting 4 months for a product that is described to be a 4 week turnaround is just too much. Yes, when ppl get their product it seems as though they are happy and thrilled. How can you not be? You just waited 3 months for a product that should have been done 2 months ago and defended your choice the entire time. HBC knows he's one of the only options for us.

I even have 2 orders in now. One is on the 6 week list. The other is on 2 weeks. If there were another company (person) who was making Sram spiderless rings out of titanium and i KNOW it will arrive in 2 months, HBC would NOT have my business. Till then, I will wait 3 months and hope it arrives.


----------



## DrewM (Jan 8, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> Imagine if the multiple customers who have this same experience were to write into any one of the many cycling mags and had this printed. Would HBC change the current way of business? Would his customer base dwindle as these transactions become universally know as "flaky"? Would he just stop making rings?
> 
> We, mtbr members, are aware of the possible delay and just accept it. Waiting 4 months for a product that is described to be a 4 week turnaround is just too much. Yes, when ppl get their product it seems as though they are happy and thrilled. How can you not be? You just waited 3 months for a product that should have been done 2 months ago and defended your choice the entire time. HBC knows he's one of the only options for us.
> 
> I even have 2 orders in now. One is on the 6 week list. The other is on 2 weeks. If there were another company (person) who was making Sram spiderless rings out of titanium and i KNOW it will arrive in 2 months, HBC would NOT have my business. Till then, I will wait 3 months and hope it arrives.


On the other hand... it's not like you are waiting for a bike or you can't ride in the meantime?

I can't wait to receive my rings and cogs either (lost track of how many months it has been) but it isn't like my Niner Cog and stock chainring aren't getting me by in the meantime?

-D


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> 1) One thread should be "HBC order Received!", and posts should state when ordered, when received, and include pictures. This would be a positive thread only. :thumbsup:
> 
> 2) Second thread should be "Where's my $hit?", and posts should state when/what ordered, and how great its going. :madman:
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but this constant back and forth just makes me sick. Happy people badgering unhappy people. Unhappy people just getting unhappier. Dan is no longer around here AFAICT, so who knows what he's up to.


/\ This, great suggestion, start another thread if you haven't received your parts.


----------



## Crazycarwes (Feb 21, 2012)

Do we really need 3 threads in this one forum about this guy? Isn't their a drivetrain forum that these would be more appropriate in?


----------



## mgordon (Oct 20, 2009)

Has anyone here ever asked him to make different sizes? I know on the Contact page it says:

"Please don't send emails asking for other sizes or configurations."

...But I really want an Alu or Ti spiderless chanring in a 38t or 39t and they only go up to 36t. Anyone ever hear of anything larger ever being made - or know of any other alternatives? I just don't want to be 'that guy' sending the annoying emails.

I want to put this on a Sram S900 road crank - same spline as X0, etc - for a singlespeed 'Cross bike.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> Imagine if the multiple customers who have this same experience were to write into any one of the many cycling mags and had this printed. Would HBC change the current way of business? Would his customer base dwindle as these transactions become universally know as "flaky"? Would he just stop making rings?


Good luck having such a thing printed..... And No, he'd still make them as fast as he can. Customer base would become smaller, so he'd fill orders quicker, and we'd back to where we are now. He would not stop making rings as there are clearly a large number of people who could care less about waiting including you and me.



jetboy23 said:


> We, mtbr members, are aware of the possible delay and just accept it. Waiting 4 months for a product that is described to be a 4 week turnaround is just too much. Yes, when ppl get their product it seems as though they are happy and thrilled. How can you not be? You just waited 3 months for a product that should have been done 2 months ago and defended your choice the entire time. HBC knows he's one of the only options for us.


For me the thrill is not proportional to the wait. I am just as thrilled with 3 week parts as I am with 3 motnh parts. YOMV.



jetboy23 said:


> I even have 2 orders in now. One is on the 6 week list. The other is on 2 weeks. If there were another company (person) who was making Sram spiderless rings out of titanium and i KNOW it will arrive in 2 months, HBC would NOT have my business. Till then, I will wait 3 months and hope it arrives.


Duh, goes without saying for most people. But its a *moot point* because there ISN'T another company doing this. He is the last one standing at this point, take it or leave it.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

mgordon said:


> Has anyone here ever asked him to make different sizes? I know on the Contact page it says:
> 
> "Please don't send emails asking for other sizes or configurations."
> 
> ...


A spiderless 39T would be a big chunk of metal, but it *would* look nice.

I have not asked but a buddy of mine has (looking for a 25T or bigger cog for a 36er SS), and the price was prohibitively expensive, I think somewhere in the $200-250 range for a one-off custom and I don't know if that was in Ti or not. I'd assume that's due to the designing/programming part of the process and taking time out of regular production to make sure it was perfect each step of the way. He may also need different stock that he doesn't carry if you go for some really big rings (he makes AL in 45T in non-spiderless and Ti only up to 36T).


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Dan is no longer around here AFAICT, so who knows what he's up to.


Hard to imagine why. ****.



> ****tards.
> 
> Gimme, gimme now... I was trained by Amazon & have no concept of local economy, or appreciate local craftsmanship, or value added product.
> 
> ...


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Must be filling in for *umarth*


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Placed my order on 1/26 for one Sram spiderless ring and one bash guard.

On 2/21 I received a message from HBC stating he was backed up due to various reasons and my order would ship in another 3-4 weeks. 

On 3/31 (today) I received another message from HBC stating that my order would be shipping in the next 3-4 days. 

This all seems reasonable to me. I have not sent a single inquiry on my order.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

OldHouseMan said:


> Placed my order on 1/26 for one Sram spiderless ring and one bash guard.
> 
> On 2/21 I received a message from HBC stating he was backed up due to various reasons and my order would ship in another 3-4 weeks.
> 
> ...


I just got an email today as well, but I ordered 1/2/12


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

So, wait another 2-3 weeks for your rings. That's just the reality of it.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I really dont know why Dan just doesnt say on the website "wait can be up to 3 months", he makes an awesome product that no one else does so its either wait or do without.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Pea-Ta said:


> So, wait another 2-3 weeks for your rings. That's just the reality of it.


Just trying to add a little positive vibe to this thread. Yeah, Dan missed the one month that is stated on his web site, but he did give a heads up at one month that my order would be another 3-4 weeks and at that 3-4 weeks he said it would be shipping in 3-4 days. If it does ship in 3-4 days, that should put it on my door in 1 1/2-2 weeks. I'm happy with this.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

ozzybmx said:


> I really dont know why Dan just doesnt say on the website "wait can be up to 3 months", he makes an awesome product that no one else does so its either wait or do without.


I agree. That's too simple and would save a lot of the board bashing Dan receives...and with that said, I just placed my third order for parts and now starting the 3 month countdown.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Even though I don't need anything...I feel a sudden urge to place a new order...


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

With much searching, (and mainly just to see) all the haters can order from this Itialian company I located...can't remember the name nor care to, but these guys are charging €160.00 per Spiderless Ti chainring...and the quality is,well, kinda $hitty looking...160 euro! That's f'n crazy!


----------



## bigfork (Jun 29, 2007)

OK, positive vibe noted, but at least get the facts straight. The 2/21 mass email stated that orders were "expected to ship" in 2-3 weeks, which if you live somewhere in North America would have put that cog on your doorstep by say, 3/17. As of today, your clock and mine are still ticking. Therein lies the frustration with the provider, a consistent lack of accuracy in communicating actual production time and shipping dates. A 5 second change in his advertising, and 90% or more of this drama is gone, such as "you will receive your product in 2-3 months". Believe it or not, there are folks out there that order HBC materials w/o consulting MTBR first, and they learn this lesson the hard way.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I was just considering one of these spiderless chainrings for a 1X9 build with my old XT crankset. My cranks look like m750's but they're labeled m739. Square taper BB. Should work okay, right? Here's a pic of my cranks:


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

bigfork said:


> OK, positive vibe noted, but at least get the facts straight. The 2/21 mass email stated that orders were "expected to ship" in 2-3 weeks, which if you live somewhere in North America would have put that cog on your doorstep by say, 3/17. As of today, your clock and mine are still ticking. Therein lies the frustration with the provider, a consistent lack of accuracy in communicating actual production time and shipping dates. A 5 second change in his advertising, and 90% or more of this drama is gone, such as "you will receive your product in 2-3 months". Believe it or not, there are folks out there that order HBC materials w/o consulting MTBR first, and they learn this lesson the hard way.


I misquoted the message...He's now off by 1-2 weeks from my timeline. I'm still ok with this, but I do agree, he should probably change his delivery time from 1 month to 3 months.


----------



## lowteckh (Mar 3, 2008)

My timeline:
Ordered November 2nd, 2011. 
Delivered around end of January 26th, 2012.
Wrong color. Emails exchanged regarding problem. Sent back on my $.
No e-mails or updates to whether the original ring was received or when to expect the new one since.

And now it's April 3rd.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Question...since the lead-time is 3-4 months is HBC taking your money (charging your card) at the time of purchase or at the time it ships? So are they getting 3-4 months worth of free money - interest?


----------



## lowteckh (Mar 3, 2008)

jbsmith said:


> Question...since the lead-time is 3-4 months is HBC taking your money (charging your card) at the time of purchase or at the time it ships? So are they getting 3-4 months worth of free money - interest?


Paypal. At time of order.


----------



## palmermtb (Jan 2, 2004)

*How much longer?*

I placed two orders

Spiderless SRAM 1/20 and on 1/30.

I just got an email today 4/3 for both that my orders are in the que for shipping. How much longer from this point? A few days, a week? What's been the average after you get the notice?


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

lowteckh said:


> Paypal. At time of order.


Humm...I've been looking at HBC and read the latest about a 3-4 month turn around time - which I was fine with. However not sure if I'm fine with giving away money for free for 3 months.

Maybe I'll go sell some junk out of my attic on ebay to get the spare change, so I won't care as much.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Really guys, what's 3 months interest on a $50 ring?


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Just ordered some custom parts from Kent Eriksen (titanium seatpost) and Rody Walter (ti groovy luv bars) and received excellent customer service. HBC parts ordered 12/21 with no communication. 

People who associate custom top quality parts with shoddy customer service, need a reality check. Providing high quality customer service is key to any business success..especially a growing small business.

Simple path to HBC success:

1. Be direct and honest - 'this widget may take 4 months to get to you'
2. Employ some basic tools: a part time office assistant. Consider a tech-based approach, such as an online production list
3. Increase prices by 10% to pay for above

Just start with this and see what happens.

When I receive it, my HBC 32T XTR 952 spiderless chainring will be for sale as soon as I receive it.. had to go with a different option.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

adinpapa said:


> People who associate custom top quality parts with shoddy customer service, need a reality check. Providing high quality customer service is key to any business success..especially a growing small business.


You are supposing folks in support of HBC have drawn this parallel between custom products and customer service and are yourself presuming to know what Dan wants from his business Endeavour.

Who knows? perhaps Dan has a day job with a vested retirement and has no desire to grow his business. Maybe he was unprepared for the level of popularity and demand and just isn't business minded. Could be health or family issues.

In a free market you may do business with whomever you choose. Anyone here has the right to contest your purchase through Paypal if you are dissatisfied.

The reality is that stating someone must run their business how you see fit or suggesting ways to pressure one to do so is unwittingly promoting social corporatism and ignorant of any factors outside of one's own need for self satisfaction.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

mbeardsl said:


> Really guys, what's 3 months interest on a $50 ring?


In some of my better investments nearly $20.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

jbsmith said:


> So are they getting 3-4 months worth of free money - interest?


They is one man.... Dan.... he takes the orders, makes the rings, posts them himself and tries to answer emails (he might even have a life), go back to page 1 post #2... ISuckAtRiding ! It doesnt look like he gets on here much anymore because of catching up on orders and defending why peoples chainrings are not dropping through the door on the exact day they expect.

When he does branch out and get them mass produced in Taiwan there will be nothing left to whinge about, right ?


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> They is one man.... Dan.... he takes the orders, makes the rings, posts them himself and tries to answer emails (he might even have a life), go back to page 1 post #2... ISuckAtRiding ! It doesnt look like he gets on here much anymore because of catching up on orders and defending why peoples chainrings are not dropping through the door on the exact day they expect.
> 
> When he does branch out and get them mass produced in Taiwan there will be nothing left to whinge about, right ?


I wasn't wining...I just wanted to know if I paid in full at the time the order was placed or not because that makes a difference to me unlike the long lead time (and maybe others haven't thought of how much $ they can make on $50 in 3-4 months).

I get its a one man show...I'm still ordering from him.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I wasnt getting at you directly, this thread had been going over 1 year and people are still ordering and whinging.

BTW the interest rate in the US is 0.25% per year .... HERE

I reckon the guy is more concerned about people bashing his company than $10,000 in his bank making him a life changing $25 a year.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> I wasnt getting at you, this thread had been going over 1 year and people are still ordering and whinging.
> 
> BTW the interest rate in the US is 0.25% per year .... HERE
> 
> I reckon the guy is more concerned about people bashing his company than $10,000 in his bank making him a life changing $25 a year.


No prob man - . FYI that is the federal funds interest rate. The rate at which the us federal reserve lends money to other banks. I was more specifically thinking of the rate of return on some stock market funds, which can be much higher.


----------



## Hans Denmark (Apr 4, 2012)

*I have waited since october 2011*

I have placed an order back in october.. not wining.. just waitng and wondering.. and waiting..

actually i have given a little bit up on it..

but i hope that it will show up.. some day.........

how can i get contact to the man with the wonder stuff?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have just arrived to my 2 month wait without a single contact. If i reach 3 months, i will file a paypal dispute. Only because of this forum am i waiting 2 extra months. More than that and i consider it a breach of the sales agreement (4 week turnover time). I can get Chris King cogs for less.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> I have just arrived to my 2 month wait without a single contact. If i reach 3 months, i will file a paypal dispute. Only because of this forum am i waiting 2 extra months. More than that and i consider it a breach of the sales agreement (4 week turnover time). I can get Chris King cogs for less.


Your ability to file a paypal dispute ends after 45 days, your long past that.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

You can go ahead and try a Paypal dispute, but you are now outside the 45 day period that is required for any such dispute aren't you? I thought of doing the same thing when I ordered mine, but I decided not to and they did show up in the end.

Buzz


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Buzz said:


> You can go ahead and try a Paypal dispute, but you are now outside the 45 day period that is required for any such dispute aren't you? I thought of doing the same thing when I ordered mine, but I decided not to and they did show up in the end.
> 
> Buzz





GTR2ebike said:


> Your ability to file a paypal dispute ends after 45 days, your long past that.


Doh :madman: . Even more reason to be annoyed with the fictional 4 week turnaround time. I am nearing 1 month on my spiderless ring. I could still file for that one. Problem is, HBC is the only company i know making these for my Sram crank... sigh.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

jbsmith said:


> Humm...I've been looking at HBC and read the latest about a 3-4 month turn around time - which I was fine with. However not sure if I'm fine with giving away money for free for 3 months.
> 
> Maybe I'll go sell some junk out of my attic on ebay to get the spare change, so I won't care as much.


Speaking of fleabay. There's a Red ano 32 tooth hbc up for auction.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

It looks like my ring and bash guard shipped on April 4th.

Here's the low down...

1/26/12 - Placed order for 1 spiderless ring and bash guard.

2/21/12 - Received communication from HBC stating that he was running behind and my order would ship in 2-3 weeks.

3/31/12 - Received a shipping notification with tracking number stating that my order was in the queue and it would ship in the next few days.

4/4/12 - Order processed at the USPS facility in Escondido, Ca at 8:01 pm.

4/5/12 - Order in transit.

So far it's been 10 weeks to the day, 6 weeks overdue. I'm assuming it'll be on my doorstep sometime mid next week. I did recieve updates so I don't feel that I was completely in the dark, but I also feel, HBC should update the web site stating realistic delivery times. I kind of new going into this that the one month was not going to happen, but since it's ski season, I didn't really care if I did recieve it in one month. So far, I'd order from HBC again, but I'll let the product speak for itself.

I should also state, my order was for pretty standard stuff, one 32t black spiderless ring and one black New Gen Shimano bashgaurd. I wander if the people with longer wait times have ordered non-standard items.

Will update with pics when the items arrive.


----------



## lowteckh (Mar 3, 2008)

jetboy23 said:


> Doh :madman: . Even more reason to be annoyed with the fictional 4 week turnaround time. I am nearing 1 month on my spiderless ring. I could still file for that one. Problem is, HBC is the only company i know making these for my Sram crank... sigh.


MRP should have their spiderless rings out by end of this month according to their FB post.
Wall Photos | Facebook


> MRP ‎Art, we'll post it up here as soon as we're comfortable taking orders. Should be early April, the ship-date target is immediately following the Sea Otter Classic - so, Monday April 23.


1 month, 2 months for some of you guys; over 5 months for me and counting. ****, I just want my money back at this point.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

jbsmith said:


> In some of my better investments nearly $20.


I would think someone who is that adept at investing would make enough money not to worry about 50 bucks.


----------



## lowteckh (Mar 3, 2008)

racefit said:


> I would think someone who is that adept at investing would make enough money not to worry about 50 bucks.


A 40% return is a 40% return. I would have hoped someone arguing with another person about it would be smart enough to see that.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

lowteckh said:


> A 40% return is a 40% return.


Wanna trade my 40% return on $1 for your 40% return on $10k then? even steven.

pm me your paypal.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

got mine today. ordered 1/20.
one for xtr m960 and one for xtr m985.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Just rode my SS bike today and had so much fun that I decided to come home and order a new 32t from HBC.

-E


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

minh said:


> got mine today. ordered 1/20.
> one for xtr m960 and one for xtr m985.


Which one is for the M960's?


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

Jon Richard said:


> Which one is for the M960's?


the silver one


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Got my spiderless ring yesterday, ordered 1/17


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine showed up today.

The quality is excellent, well worth the wait.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

Got mine today, ordered first week of Jan. Looks great, but I should have ordered two!


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

*Boom!*

Received my 33t spiderless Sram ring today. I simply could not be happier. The quality must be experienced first-hand to be appreciated. During the time that my ring was being made, I swapped my 120/80 bcd spider for a 104 with kevinrod1983 so I could use my e*thirteen guidering with my new XO cranks. Thanks a ****-ton, Kevin.

Had the MRP spiderless ring been available at the time, I probably would have bought one to use until I got the HBC (assuming the MRP will be somewhere between $40 and $60). I cannot be emphatic enough about the fact that I do not consider the HBC and MRP rings to be substitute goods. Irrespective of the looks of the HBC spiderless ring, the impending MRP one just looks stupid. Frankly, I think it's in keeping with the company's "aesthetic language" as a whole. Whatever.

My Homebrewed Components experience has been entirely satisfactory. The fact that you can get what is likely a literally unique product for $45 is absurd.

Thank you, Dan!


----------



## DJP412 (Aug 27, 2008)

1/23 - Ordered 2 gold 102 BCD chain rings 34T & 32T
2/20 - HBC sent me an email saying they are behind schedule due to increased orders & problems from his supplies
3/31 - Received a shipping notice from HBC
4/3 - Shipped
4/7 - Received & these rings are worth twice the wait!

I wouldn't hesitate for a minute to order again from him!


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

11/28/11 Order placed.

2/22/12 Tracking info sent, never goes past Electronic Shipping Info Received.

Still nothing, emails not replied to except for one, he said he would look into it.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

racefit said:


> I would think someone who is that adept at investing would make enough money not to worry about 50 bucks.


I've got the money, that's not the point I was trying to make. It's the principal behind it.

FWIW - I started investing with $50, so where my money goes and what it does for me is very important.

Keeping on topic - I just ordered a ring and a cog. Before doing so Dan told me he was nearly caught up so the 3months that everyone is talking about may be just a recent issue...hopefully.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

I now have some miles on my HBC spiderless chain ring. I am very pleased with the performance and durability. Would order from HBC again (realizing I could be waiting many months).


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

OldHouseMan said:


> Mine showed up today.
> 
> The quality is excellent, well worth the wait.


OldhouseMan

I'm thinking about ordering a guard, but hate it when the tabs are larger/smaller then the mating spider. Could you please measure yours for me.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

*E-first attidute*

OK, I will "us" that "cog". Altruism, or the opposite, has nothing to do with anything in this regard. Why would you volunteer that you consider yourself slighted by my knocking people that think it takes too long to get HBC stuff? If you got a legit issue (like your order "fell through the cracks"), you shouldn't identify yourself as a whiner and should not go eff yourself. Us some common sense, man.


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

*Ad Hominem*

Also, if we are playing the name game, you are bigdork!


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

The problem, Frank, is you basically lumped everyone who has made a critical comment about the situation into the same category. That post reads a lot less antagonistic now that you've edited it.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ordered my SRAM bashguard and a 31t ring on 1/21/12. 

Got it all today. 4/9/12

Looks great as always, I will order again, I'm sure.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

Actually, I cant wait to get a MRP spiderless CR since it has a chain line offset made to work better with a chain guide since I have a 1x9 setup. it is actually set to have the same chain line as a ring in the center of a triple setup. and maybe i wont have to wait over 3 months for my order and maybe if I have a question about it I will get a timely email back. I have a HBC spiderless CR and it is OK, but the chain line is way off and it just doesn't fit quite right on a 1x setup.

a lot of people don't care about custom colors or what not and just want a quality product that works well. The MRP CR may look plain, but stupid it is not. The design has more to do with it's proper function with chain guides than their "aesthetic language as a whole" wherever you got that from... if the MRP were available when i ordered my HBC ring, I would have got it instead for sure, I would have even paid more for it..










one last thought on anodized rings, they look good when you install them, but after 2 or 3 rides the color comes off the teeth and they look like crap.. just my opinion just like this whole post...


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

1/9/12 - Placed order
2/11/12 - Sent email to get status update.
2/11/12 - Form email apology for delays
3/31/12 - Notification that my order is complete, in the shipping que, and should ship in next 2 days.
4/11/12 - USPS says is has been told by shipper to expect my package. 

Jan 9th order - can anyone beat that? Kind blown away by all the orders in this thread that ordered after me and already have their parts when mine isn't even in transit yet. I know good craftsmanship take time, but this part has been sitting for over a week at Dan's shop waiting to go out.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

islander said:


> 1/9/12 - Placed order
> 2/11/12 - Sent email to get status update.
> 2/11/12 - Form email apology for delays
> 3/31/12 - Notification that my order is complete, in the shipping que, and should ship in next 2 days.
> ...


Your not even close to the winner. Order placed 12/15/11

Still waiting patiently Dan


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

can't get right said:


> Your not even close to the winner. Order placed 12/15/11
> 
> Still waiting patiently Dan


Ouch!


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

My info is as follows:

1/21/12 - Order confirmation received
2/21/12 - Email apology for delays
3/31/12 - Shipment notice with tracking number
4/12/12 - USPS - Electronic shipping info received and no further details as to when or if in fact shipped.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I'm just in the beginning stages. Ordered a red 18t cog

Order placed 3/25. Hopefully I'll have it by June. Thats ok though since I don't even have the wheels built for it yet. Worst case is that I have to run out and buy a Surly or something and run that for a few weeks.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ordered my 32t spiderless ring on 3/29 and patiently waiting...


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

bkirby10 said:


> Ordered my 32t spiderless ring on 3/29 and patiently waiting...


wtf really? lol :thumbsup:

EDIT: I don't mean to be rude, but this whole thread is about people waiting 3+ months for something that's supposed to take 1... you're barely at 2 weeks!


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

This thread has been a great ad for the variety of products HBC makes. So much so, I ordered an XTR 952 spiderless ring, 36t for my Rohloff bike.

Fortunately, I'm in no rush.

- Joel


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

WOO HOO! Order placed 11/28 (I win for the oldest I think), but it finally came on 4/7. Looks great, it's installed, and sadly, I'd order again. Somehow my order got marked as shipped according to his records mid January but I never got a notice or a ring. After numerous failed attempts at communication, he replied saying they'd been being dumped in his spam folder. But I have it, it's installed, and I'm happy enough.


----------



## okiemtnbkr (Oct 8, 2010)

The Thug said:


> My info is as follows:
> 
> 1/21/12 - Order confirmation received
> 2/21/12 - Email apology for delays
> ...


I'm in the same boat. I got the 3/31/12 electronic notice + tracking number but no updates on the USPS website so far. I'm just happy to know I'm not alone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

So if your gonna order from HBC, best to do it at the end of the normal riding season? Waiting through the winter for new parts seems less painful than waiting all summer.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Has anyone bent an HBC ring? I want a 36t without a bashguard, but I do know that it will occasionally take a hit.


----------



## blackflys64 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Paid Spam*

For those of you that dont want to wait...

Salsa El Mariachi Frame and fork, single speed crankset x9 spiderless homebrewed components - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone have a weight for a standard 18t alu cog from HBC? Just trying to work otu some weight numbers with my new hub/wheel project.


----------



## bernside (Oct 18, 2009)

*son of a b.....*

after 3 months of waiting, i just got my beautiful red 34 tooth spiderless chainring...and the splines dont match my crank :madman:

Does anyone know what spline the specialized strongarm 2 cranks have? its not shimano, I can tell you that.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Splines don't match or it doesn't quite fit?

When my rear cog arrived I had to give the splines a sweep with sandpaper to remove a little of the anodizing to get it to fit the CK hub.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

bernside said:


> after 3 months of waiting, i just got my beautiful red 34 tooth spiderless chainring...and the splines dont match my crank :madman:
> 
> Does anyone know what spline the specialized strongarm 2 cranks have? its not shimano, I can tell you that.


I thought they were SRAM splined


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

bernside said:


> after 3 months of waiting, i just got my beautiful red 34 tooth spiderless chainring...and the splines dont match my crank :madman:
> 
> Does anyone know what spline the specialized strongarm 2 cranks have? its not shimano, I can tell you that.


That sucks.
How did you come to the conclusion that your Specialized cranks have a Shimano spline?
Post a pic of the crank.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

bernside said:


> after 3 months of waiting, i just got my beautiful red 34 tooth spiderless chainring...and the splines dont match my crank :madman:
> 
> Does anyone know what spline the specialized strongarm 2 cranks have? its not shimano, I can tell you that.


strong arm 2's are not 'spiderless'

they have a bolt pattern.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

:lol:





sorry


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Get a SRAM X7 crankset and it will work ..


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

CHUM said:


> strong arm 2's are not 'spiderless'
> 
> they have a bolt pattern.


this one looks like it has a lockring meant for a pin spanner... like some shimanos.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> this one looks like it has a lockring meant for a pin spanner... like some shimanos.


it does....but it looks 'threaded', not splined...

the spider is replaceable?
EDIT: i know spiders can be added to middleburn spiderless setups...but that's the only one i know of that's interchangeable (wife and i run RS8's)

weird :skep:


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is this going to be one of those "epic fail" moments?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

fryed_1 said:


> Is this going to be one of those "epic fail" moments?


Nope, it's a "learning moment".


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Nope, it's a "learning moment".


I built an entire new bike through a "learning moment" once.

Got a great deal ($65) on a brand new King HS that I wanted to put on my old SS, then realized it was the wrong HS, so I built an entirely new bike around the $65 headset.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

Dry Side said:


> Get a SRAM X7 crankset and it will work ..


No it won't, X7's are the SRAM spline (duh), what he's got is the shimano spline.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

noot said:


> No it won't, X7's are the SRAM spline (duh), what he's got is the shimano spline.


but it looks the same, and it's red.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

CHUM said:


> it does....but it looks 'threaded', not splined...
> 
> the spider is replaceable?


I think the lockring is threaded, not the spider... at least that's how shimanos are.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> I think the lockring is threaded, not the spider... at least that's how shimanos are.


Older shimano spiders are removable... *shrug*


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> I think the lockring is threaded, not the spider... at least that's how shimanos are.


:madman: duh.

trying to find a pic of vintage SAII's with lockring off....

ugh...

EDIT - i am finding nada. 
OP needs to take lockring and snap a pic...

*EDIT AGAIN:*
shimano did not/does no rebrand. Strongarms were made by Sugino (my best guess).

anyone know the sugino 'spline' under that lockring?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

fryed_1 said:


> Older shimano spiders are removable... *shrug*


right... with a splined spider that's held in place with a threaded lockring that looks almost exactly like the Strongarm II shown above. :thumbsup:

here's a shimano spider off the crank:


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah my old 951's are the same. I need to place another order for it too I keep forgetting about.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> right... with a splined spider that's held in place with a threaded lockring that looks almost exactly like the Strongarm II shown above. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...





fryed_1 said:


> Yeah my old 951's are the same. I need to place another order for it too I keep forgetting about.


Spesh Strongarms are not made by Shimano.

Shimano does not make 're-branded' parts for companies.

my best research says they are made by Sugino. Do Sugino and Shimano have the same spline?

* appreciate the catch on the whole 'under-the-lockring-is where-the-darn-spline' is thing * :thumbsup:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

CHUM said:


> Spesh Strongarms are not made by Shimano.
> 
> Shimano does not make 're-branded' parts for companies.


yep... didn't mean to suggest they are the same, just that the lockring set-up looks similar.
that's what i was getting at when i asked how he concluded that a Shimano spline was the way to go for a Spesh crank. :thumbsup:



CHUM said:


> my best research says they are made by Sugino. Do Sugino and Shimano have the same spline?


I doubt it for two reasons: Shimano is highly likely to have their spline patented... and... if they did then Ilikebmx999 wouldn't have a problem and we wouldn't be talking about this. 



CHUM said:


> * appreciate the catch on the whole 'under-the-lockring-is where-the-darn-spline' is thing * :thumbsup:


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

CHUM said:


> Spesh Strongarms are not made by Shimano.
> 
> Shimano does not make 're-branded' parts for companies.
> 
> ...


Huh? I'm confused. I wasn't talking about the guy who bought the wrong parts. I have a set of 951's I need to order a chainring for. Hrmmm... which option did you choose [guy who bought it] and if it's the wrong one wanna sell it?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

fryed_1 said:


> Huh? I'm confused. I wasn't talking about the guy who bought the wrong parts. I have a set of 951's I need to order a chainring for. Hrmmm... which option did you choose [guy who bought it] and if it's the wrong one wanna sell it?


agh.

this is what happens when i'm actually working and noodling around on mtbr...

yes..i am a spaz.

meh

:lol:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> yep... didn't mean to suggest they are the same, just that the lockring set-up looks similar.
> that's what i was getting at when i asked how he concluded that a Shimano spline was the way to go for a Spesh crank. :thumbsup:
> 
> I doubt it for two reasons: Shimano is highly likely to have their spline patented... and... if they did then Ilikebmx999 wouldn't have a problem and we wouldn't be talking about this.


Me? I didn't order the wrong sprocket.....


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Me? I didn't order the wrong sprocket.....



you didn't order a shimano spline for a specialized crankset?
what did you order, because it looks an awful lot like a shimano spline, and it's definitely not SRAM.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I thought they were SRAM splined


then why did you buy a shimano spline?

what do you mean when you say, "it's not shimano, i can tell you that."


----------



## bernside (Oct 18, 2009)

*spline pics*

@meltingfeather I am the one with the wrong chainring.

Here are some pics of the crank.










I was told by someone who I thought knew what the were talking about that it was shimano. I didnt doubt it since the rest of the bike had xt. I should have bought the tool to remove the lockring BEFORE I ordered the chainring.

So now I can:

A. sell this ring and buy a new one with the right spline (and wait another 3 months)
or
B. find a different set of cranks that will fit it (I would like to have ones >175mm anyway so not all bad)

any suggestions?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> then why did you buy a shimano spline?
> 
> what do you mean when you say, "it's not shimano, i can tell you that."


You're getting your screen names mixed up you dolt. I responded to someone that purchased the wrong spline.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

bernside said:


> @meltingfeather I am the one with the wrong chainring.
> 
> Here are some pics of the crank.
> 
> ...


Other then the m950-952 cranks (and the xt cranks from similar years) I dont think there's been anything newer out there with a removable spider till the 2013 stuff that isn't out yet.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

bernside said:


> @meltingfeather I am the one with the wrong chainring.
> 
> So now I can:
> 
> ...


Specifically which chainring did you get? I might be interested if it will fit my 951's.

*IF* - and this is a big if - I were inclined to sell my 951's, it would likely be in the $150 range with a brand new XTR bottom bracket. I've already scrubbed the skin off my fingers once polishing them up to a mirror shine to get ready to install, but haven't ordered a chainring yet. I know it seems expensive, but it's no small amount of working making 10yr old crank arms look pretty again.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> You're getting your screen names mixed up you dolt. I responded to someone that purchased the wrong spline.


woops :blush:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I would love to go spiderless but also know that my M960's are pretty frickn light. So unless I go with an XO and drop a bunch of $$$ then I'm really not gaining much of anything. I'm pretty sure my modded M960s weigh less than the Sram X7's posted above but those sure do look good with that nifty red ring.


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

The Thug said:


> My info is as follows:
> 
> 1/21/12 - Order confirmation received
> 2/21/12 - Email apology for delays
> ...


I get an email last night from USPS to say:

Our company's courier couldn't deliver your parcel.
Reason:It's not right the address of recipient.

LOCATION OF YOUR ITEMittsburgh
PARCEL STATUS: not delivered
SERVICE: Express Shipping
NUMBER OF YOUR PARCEL:U3632XXXXXX
INSURANCE: Yes

*BUT* - I don't live in the United States!! I live *South Africa* and the tracking number on the above parcel is not the same tracking number on my shipment notice dated 31/3/12!!

As of today, the tracking number included in the email from Dan on 31/3/12 has shown no movement on the USPS website !!

I'm fully expecting to receive another email on 30 April to say "I apologise for the delay in shipping your product but as I'm a one man business........."

What a load of bollocks!

Oh, I have emailed Dan but am not expecting a response!


----------



## okiemtnbkr (Oct 8, 2010)

Mine has shown no movement from the 3/31 tracking notification. 

Status: "Electronic Shipping Info Received"


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

can't get right said:


> Your not even close to the winner. Order placed 12/15/11
> 
> Still waiting patiently Dan


Got mine yesterday. 4/20/12 . Glad that I waited, this thing is awesome.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Does HBC make a spiderless chain wheel S-Works carbon cranks?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

can't get right said:


> Got mine yesterday. 4/20/12 . Glad that I waited, this thing is awesome.


Once the order is placed, did you have much choice?


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

todwil said:


> Does HBC make a spiderless chain wheel S-Works carbon cranks?


Yes, but only in Ti. They go for $140. Ordered mine on 3/5 and am still waiting (something to be aware of in case you are in a hurry).

Titanium Spiderless Chainrings


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Woohoo, my order has left San Diego...


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

The Thug said:


> Woohoo, my order has left San Diego...


What was your order date? (Trying to guess mine ordered Feb 29...)


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Likewise. What ever happened to being all caught up? I ordered March 16th and kind of expected to wait til June, I just got excited when I heard this rumor of being caught up.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

11 weeks and no word. I have even emailed twice without a reply. Paypal might not get my money back, i wonder if People's Court could. lol.


----------



## okiemtnbkr (Oct 8, 2010)

My tracking number still hasn't updated since the "Electronic Shipping Info Received" on March 31st... anybody else?


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

okiemtnbkr said:


> My tracking number still hasn't updated since the "Electronic Shipping Info Received" on March 31st... anybody else?


I have that problem with an order from pricepoint. My conversion kit to be exact! April 19th, not as long, but still hasn't updated. The estimated delivery date was today. Which has come and now gone with no fedex man knocking on my door :madman:


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

AKxc said:


> What was your order date? (Trying to guess mine ordered Feb 29...)


1/21/12 - Order confirmation received
2/21/12 - Email apology for delays
3/31/12 - Shipment notice with tracking number
4/25/12 - Depart USPS Sort Facility

3 months between order/payment and dispatch.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Perfect timing.

(I've got some ****ing hills to climb tomorrow.)



Thanks again, Dan. Top shelf work as usual.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Today is my 12 week anniversary of not getting my order. I'm starting to hate walking down to the mailbox. =(


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Ordered 2/25, have heard nothing. But it seems as if 2 months isn't out of the norm comparatively.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

For those who want a SRAM Spiderless Chain ring and don't want to mess with HBC and want one that is chain line offset so it works better with chain guides, MRP has their 1st bunch ready to ship - Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | Shop

I ordered mine at 6:05pm Thursday and it shipped yesterday....


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

darrinw2001 said:


> For those who want a SRAM Spiderless Chain ring and don't want to mess with HBC and want one that is chain line offset so it works better with chain guides, MRP has their 1st bunch ready to ship - Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | Shop
> 
> I ordered mine at 6:05pm Thursday and it shipped yesterday....


Lol slightly irregular and still $45?


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

5 months now, I don't get any response other then will be shipping next week.


----------



## darrinw2001 (Dec 14, 2007)

yes .5mm off is huge... (not)..


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

The Hbc rings are reversible that's why they're not offset. My regular chainrings aren't offset....


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> The Hbc rings are reversible that's why they're not offset. My regular chainrings aren't offset....


They need to be reversible. If you wear one side out, it can take up to 6 months for a replacement. Once you flip it over, you better have your order in. Unless you buy Ti. That should last forever :thumbsup: .


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> They need to be reversible. If you wear one side out, it can take up to 6 months for a replacement. Once you flip it over, you better have your order in. Unless you buy Ti. That should last forever :thumbsup: .


The beautiful anodization and the price make aluminum much more attractive to me. I'd order two of them and hang one on the workshop wall due to long lead time if they were available in aluminum for Specialized cranks.

They aren't, and while if he can make a Specialized in Ti he can do it in aluminum in theory, it's impossible to contact him (even sending an email offering to pay double for a red aluminum ring to fit the Specialized crank), so I just bought the Ti ring.

I suspect I will be very happy with the Ti ring when it arrives. Ordered 3/5. Will post when it hits my mailbox.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Ordered 12/21 
Sent 2 emails in last 4 weeks- no response.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

adinpapa said:


> Ordered 12/21
> Sent 2 emails in last 4 weeks- no response.


This thread is a isht show of late and sporadic shipments along with a complete breakdown in communication. While I've not been waiting as long as some, I'm still more than double the projected lead time with zero communications or updates whatsoever. None.

A little bit goes a long way and A lot of the angst in this thread could be very easily mitigated by simply updating the webpage, posting a blog with timeline updates, or sending out an email to say that you're behind on orders. Ignoring that you've got customers - who have all paid in advance, mind you - that are waiting far longer than they should be, is not a good way to do business.

If it's going to take months to make something, that's fine... I can wait for something that's worth the wait. Just dont tell me when I order it that it'll only be 3-4 weeks and expect me to be content with a project triangle excert from wikipedia after I've been waiting for a couple months.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

BShow said:


> This thread is a isht show of late and sporadic shipments along with a complete breakdown in communication. While I've not been waiting as long as some, I'm still more than double the projected lead time with zero communications or updates whatsoever. None.
> 
> A little bit goes a long way and A lot of the angst in this thread could be very easily mitigated by simply updating the webpage, posting a blog with timeline updates, or sending out an email to say that you're behind on orders. Ignoring that you've got customers - who have all paid in advance, mind you - that are waiting far longer than they should be, is not a good way to do business.
> 
> If it's going to take months to make something, that's fine... I can wait for something that's worth the wait. Just dont tell me when I order it that it'll only be 3-4 weeks and expect me to be content with a project triangle excert from wikipedia after I've been waiting for a couple months.


I will agree with you 100% that it would benefit the customer and HBC if the lead times were more accurately stated on the web site, and from the number of complaints, his communication could be better. But it also appears that product is starting to flow from HBC, so hopefully the issues HBC was having are fixed.

For the record...I, and several others in this thread, were notified with updates on delivery status and if a ship date was missed I was notified with an updated ship date. So his communication isn't nonexistent.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree BShow... I suggested this quite a while back. Just update the website to state lead times to receive product to be 3-4 months. Bam. If people pay they are acknowledging they are ok with it. To make that change would be 60 seconds of time-- tops!

As it is I have my new 32 tooth spiderless ring and m950's just sitting here, as the frame I was going to install them on got sold before the ring arrived. It looks great, and high quality, but I think I am going to unload it and go m960 for the next build. Based on the lead, I can order it now to have in time for peak late summer/early fall riding !


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

OldHouseMan said:


> For the record...I, and several others in this thread, were notified with updates on delivery status and if a ship date was missed I was notified with an updated ship date. So his communication isn't nonexistent.


Not nonexistent, but based on many customers, inconsistent. Some people receive communications, others do not.


----------



## bigfork (Jun 29, 2007)

*13 weeks - start to finish*

HBC goods showed up in my PO Box today. That being a little out of the way, but still domestic. I am posting to give potential new customers a realistic idea of the actual timeline based on my experience.

13 weeks from date of order to arrival for a 19T stainless cog and a 104 BCD Ti chainring. No pretty colors. Quality is as I would expect from any reputable merchant selling cogs or chainrings.

Things were all pretty Zen until I was told over 4 weeks ago that my product was ready and being shipped "in the next few days". This created the situation in which, as the weeks wore on, I became concerned that the parts could have been lost in the mail. In this case wrong information was worse than no information at all. Time for me to ride and be psyched for the gear. Good luck to those in wait mode.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

In wait mode myself for a red 18t cog. Nothing special about it short of the labor to make it. While not excited about the wait time, I did expect it. I'm in the process of building up another set of wheels and actually ordered the cog before I had even purchased the rims. But things being what they are at this point, I am about to be picking up the spokes and nips. So, I also plan on getting a King 17t cog to slap on there should they be finished before HBC delivers.

With all due respect to HBC, what are you really losing by going with a King? The 17t King weighs in at about 40g and is stainless (silver). So other than a few grams and color I don't feel like I am losing out on much more than a little bit of bling. Kings are readily available and can be had for right around $40 or so. I would have to say that it is not a bad option. Other than bragging rights or wanting something in Ti there really isn't much of any advantage to HBC over some of the others that are more readily available. So yes, I ordered mine for the bling factor and its weight but I also have a back up plan!

I also think that before anyone rushes out and orders something from HBC that they should read this thread. Not so much for content but the general vibe of it all. Yes everyone is happy when they arrive and the parts are well made and look awesome. But I wouldn't waste my time thinking about how soon I am going to get it. I have yet to receive any sort of update from them and I'm not stressed about it. Now when 3 months rolls around and its not here, I'm sure I will start jumping on the band wagon. But for now, it has only been about 4 weeks.


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree, I dont see the point in ordering his cogs or other gear you could get from someone else quickly. I ordered a spiderless ring because I got a good deal on a sram crank and was building a SS, but i timed it well with the build. I could see ordering a cog at the same time so that they match and all, but i would never order just a cog and sit and wait and pout about that when you could easily pick up a $10 alternative in the meantime. I think most of the people that are upset are waiting on pieces that are keeping them from riding (or thats what i would understand) like a spiderless ring. But even then, if you have read this thread, you should expect the wait.


----------



## moto450 (May 24, 2008)

I also placed a order in the beginning of January for a 32 tooth ring and 2 anodized bash gaurds. I received a electronic notification 3/31 that my order was to be shipped soon. It is now May and I do not have them. Here in PA the riding season started the begining of last month. This is my second order from him, but probably my last due to turn around time.


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm hesitant to order but I don't think anyone else makes shimano spiderless chainrings, I know I can get a spider but I would rather not go that route.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Again, the parts are great but you should really have a back up plan. You can't get caught up in what the turn around time is quoted as being. IMO, it's just like ordering a custom frame. 

Moto450, I feel for you if you can't ride. It may be worth picking up something cheaper to get you thru until the nice stuff shows up. Better to have something and be out there rather than nothing!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Picked up a copy of Ride magazine in an airport the other day. Had a chuckle when I saw HBC's ad.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

1SPD said:


> You can't get caught up in what the turn around time is quoted as being...


Lol... I'm not attacking you here, but re-read that line... It almost sounds like you're brainwashed! If you're being "quoted" a lead time by a manufacturer of _anything_, how is it OK when those quoted lead times are grossly underestimated and there is no communication from said manufacturer?



1SPD said:


> IMO, it's just like ordering a custom frame...


Again, with all due respect, the situation is nothing at all like ordering a custom frame... Most custom framebuilders openly post their wait list and update it regularly. They're also typically in communication with their customers. Many are maintaining blogs that further put updates of what's going on with their qeue as well as what is happening in their real lives that might affect the build list.

The situation here, is that people are paying for a custom built bike part under the assumption that it will take about a month to make and ship out. They're getting shipping notifications - in freakin _March_ - and here it is _May_ and they've seen no activity. So even if there is communication going on, its not even close to being accurate.

You have to keep in mind that not all of the orders are coming from MTBR and may not have any knowledge whatsoever of the lead times or this thread. They're pinging HBC's site from adds in the mags that 92GLI just mentioned or title bars here, or wherever. They go to the site and see what appears to be a great custom part with a quoted lead time of one month. They send over their cash to HBC and either A) don't hear anything for months (my case) or B) are getting grossly inaccurate information like "shipping soon" - which I guess is relative, but by most standards I think more than a month is not considered "soon"

It all boils down to piss poor communication. It takes a minute, maybe two to post up an update to a blog or a web page.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

OldHouseMan said:


> For the record...I, and several others in this thread, were notified with updates on delivery status and if a ship date was missed I was notified with an updated ship date. So his communication isn't nonexistent.


Fair enough. Communication is in some cases nonexistent, other cases it's wildly inaccurate, and other cases he's keeping customers updated.

ut: I don't get it.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

If he just changed that 1 month lead time to 4 months it would make all the difference I agree. 

It also sounds like he's passionate about making everything perfect and would rather continue to fill orders then come on here to see people bashing him or bicker. 

Sometimes you just have to deal with it when it comes to custom. There's an amazing helmet painter that we deal with through work and his prices are half that of his competitors and twice as good....he's just flaky and really hard to get a hold of and his lead times can be a few weeks or a few months. It is what it is.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't take it as an attack. I can completely see where you are coming from with this and I do agree that folks have a right to be upset. I'm not knocking that at all and I do agree. I am only getting at the idea of having a back up plan. I can't imaging ordering a part that I knew was going to take a month to receive (what was quoted) and not having the ability to ride my bike in the mean time. That was all I was getting at. 

I personally have ordered a couple of rings from Dan in the past and got them in a timely fashion. I currently have a cog on order with him as we speak and I don't expect to see it at my door until June (that's over 2 months!). I have a plan in motion though. I already have one set of wheels and will be ordering a King cog for the set I am building up. When the HBC shows up, I'll have options! That's all I was saying.

I'm not going to lie, communication has been an issue for Dan over the years. There have been several threads about this very topic. I agree in that you would think that it would make a difference. Perhaps he is over run with work and would prefer to be banging out the machine time vs sitting in front of a computer. Perhaps it is time to grow and hire someone (an admin person) to handle all the email/communication crap. There are certainly tons of folks out there looking for jobs and I personally would rather sit behind a computer responding to emails than working at McD's. Unfortunately, I doubt if he even reads these threads any longer and I honestly haven't seen a post from him on here in quite some time.

Lastly, I do apologize if my comment ticked you off or pushed a button. I can see where you were coming from and I'm not saying that the lack of communication is acceptable let alone tolerable. Sorry about that.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

1SPD said:


> Lastly, I do apologize if my comment ticked you off or pushed a button. I can see where you were coming from and I'm not saying that the lack of communication is acceptable let alone tolerable. Sorry about that.


No, no, no... you've done nothing to tick me off at all. I just read your response and thought that you were suggesting to disregard the quoted lead times when placing an order. And the custom frame comparison, I just see it differently than you wrote. no big deal.

I just get more and more frustrated the more I think about it. I think about when I tell my boss that I'll have something done at a certain time. I think about the thousands of places that I've bought stuff from at brick and mortar shops, and online stores that deliver as quoted, on time and every time all the while, keeping me updated of any issues or delays.

I agree with you that if you're ordering from HBC, you need a backup plan. But my point is; how do you know that you need a backup plan? We know it because we're posting here in this thread about our woes. But what if you don't read these threads on MTBR? Or what if you don't find these threads until after you've ordered or worse, you've waited double or triple the quoted lead time?


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Drew69 said:


> I'm hesitant to order but I don't think anyone else makes shimano spiderless chainrings, I know I can get a spider but I would rather not go that route.





1SPD said:


> Again, the parts are great but you should really have a back up plan. Better to have something and be out there rather than nothing!


I ordered my HBC stuff before I read this thread. I'm now 8 weeks into the wait period and had to dig deeeep into the parts bin but I'm riding.

I know the nine speed chainring is not ideal but it fits the Shimano 110/74 adapter and the setup is working. I did not want to spend more money on parts that would be replaced in another 5 or so weeks...


----------



## okiemtnbkr (Oct 8, 2010)

moto450 said:


> I also placed a order in the beginning of January for a 32 tooth ring and 2 anodized bash gaurds. I received a electronic notification 3/31 that my order was to be shipped soon. It is now May and I do not have them. Here in PA the riding season started the begining of last month. This is my second order from him, but probably my last due to turn around time.


Just so you know, you're not alone. I have a very similar order in from January also. Same electronic notification on 3/31.


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Collected the chainring this morning from my Post Office and it is a work of art. Well worth the wait.

Thanks Dan.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

alex_sdca said:


> I ordered my HBC stuff before I read this thread. I'm now 8 weeks into the wait period and had to dig deeeep into the parts bin but I'm riding.
> 
> I know the nine speed chainring is not ideal but it fits the Shimano 110/74 adapter and the setup is working. I did not want to spend more money on parts that would be replaced in another 5 or so weeks...


It's worth the wait. Your crank is going to look awesome with the HBC spiderless ring on it.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> It's worth the wait. Your crank is going to look awesome with the HBC spiderless ring on it.


and i hope you don't get into the same trouble i had centering it because the spline's interface is so loose.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> and i hope you don't get into the same trouble i had centering it because the spline's interface is so loose.


Hopefully the Sram interface isn't as loose. I would be mad after ordering a Ti ring if it ends up being sloppy. This is supposed to be my chainring to last forever.

I get enough slop out of my cheap XT hub that seems to undulate as the wheel spins.


----------



## bradg (Nov 13, 2005)

*13 weeks too! Now stoked*

I just got a 33t chainring and 20t cog, both in aluminum. They are top quality and look great!
Ordered/paid=01/23
Shipping email=3/29 
Arrival=4/25
Total=13 weeks. Very Happy with the ring and cog. They look great and strong as well.
ps. it took longer to get these than it did to get my new custom Ti Carver frame, and it was made in China! I can be an impatient guy at times and I have to admit this was testing at times, but I am now way stoked on my drivetrain (and my Carver too!). Order before you need 'em!


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I placed my order 2/16, so hopefully soon. Oh well, at this point I know what to expect so it's not a huge issue. I can absolutely understand new customers' frustrations though...


----------



## Wcsting (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow... reading this thread is... umm... interesting. I ordered some stuff 3 weeks ago, then realized I made a mistake on the number of teeth, have sent several emails with no response... 

I wonder... 

lol!

Strange way to run a business.

I'm not quite at the complaining point yet... my bike is perfectly usable at the moment...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wcsting said:


> Wow... reading this thread is... umm... interesting. I ordered some stuff 3 weeks ago, then realized I made a mistake on the number of teeth, have sent several emails with no response...
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> ...


Good luck. I had the same issue. No response. Maybe order the correct ring now and sell the other one when you get it. Or, sell both since your build will go another direction by the time you get your products .


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> your build will go another direction by the time you get your products .


Lol! Good point! Spider less SRAM will be way played out by the time I get my ring...


----------



## moto450 (May 24, 2008)

Still waiting for my 32 rings and 2 differ bash guards. Ordered on 1/30 received email on 3/30 to be shipped and they are still MIA.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Got my shipping notice, ordered sometime in February. These may beat my import custom painted frame, but I doubt it.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Got shipping notice, ordered Feb. 22nd. One AL bashring, 104bcd. This is my second HBC order. First time I got a cog and a bashring, still using the ring but the color doesn't match my new frame. I think next time I want a steel cog though I'll just get Chris King for the same price. I guess I'll get this by the end of June, fulfilling the typical four month turn around. Good stuff, but in the future if I can get an equivalent product with a fast turnaround, like the steel King cogs, that's what I'll do.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Ordered 2/17, received shipping notice today. 20T ti cog (regretfully) and 32T ti Specialized spiderless chain ring. 2nd order with HBC. Seems like 3 mos is the norm for waiting.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ooklathemok said:


> Ordered 2/17, received shipping notice today. 20T ti cog (regretfully) and 32T ti Specialized spiderless chain ring. 2nd order with HBC. Seems like 3 mos is the norm for waiting.


3 months waiting for what? The product arrival or the shipping notice? See here...



moto450 said:


> Still waiting for my 32 rings and 2 differ bash guards. Ordered on 1/30* received email on 3/30 to be shipped and they are still MIA*.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> 3 months waiting for what? The product arrival or the shipping notice?


We'll see. I've sent a couple emails recently with no response but just receieved two automated shipping notices yesterday. They were both the same email except one included a postal service tracking number and one did not. Tracking # is just to say that e-shipment information has been received by the post office. I'm approaching three months and not holding my breath.


----------



## okiemtnbkr (Oct 8, 2010)

BShow said:


> We'll see. I've sent a couple emails recently with no response but just receieved two automated shipping notices yesterday. They were both the same email except one included a postal service tracking number and one did not. Tracking # is just to say that e-shipment information has been received by the post office. I'm approaching three months and not holding my breath.


I can tell you for sure that it might not ship for at least 40 days after you get the shipping notice.... lol. Quite a few of us are still waiting from the 3/30 shipping notices.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

BShow, i had just emailed Dan about my order and got the same 2 emails back about an hour after. I am not expecting to see my product for another month, sadly. I'm already over 13 weeks. I expect a minimum of 3 months on another order (Ti ring). 

I will not order from HBC again after they arrive. Chris King cogs are well made cogs and will get my next business. If i didn't need a spiderless ring, i would have stuck with my e.13 since they are strong and light. MRP will get their spiderless rings corrected and will get my business for those. 

I completely expect to be thrilled with the quality product HBC will deliver. And probably would have paid more (even for a Ti spiderless ring $$$) if they were delivered as advertised. But, over 3 months for a basic stainless steel 20t and 18t cog? No anodizing. And not even delivered yet. sigh.


----------



## frandin (Dec 31, 2008)

Ordered Dec 8 (2 spiderless rings and one normal)
Shipping notice Feb 23 (tracking number entered in system but USPS has yet to receive)
Emailed April 2 as nothing yet (my first email, as I expected a 3 month wait based on comments)
Got a very quick response that it would be looked into
April 9 Dan said he talked to USPS, but just in case would remake them and resend by the end of the week. I promised that if I received a double order I'd pay the extra.
- sounds all good to me

May 11, still waiting, emails going unanswered...


----------



## kingpin_75s (Feb 2, 2011)

Ordered Ti chainring and cog on Mar 9
Received Shipping Notice yesterday May 10
Hopeful to receive in next 3 weeks based on what I have read here

The schedule so far has been better than my expectaions so hopefully Dan is catching up and moving forward

I expected a 3 - 4 month wait based on the great sharing of information here so I am happy with progress so far...keep up the communications here so people can make informed decisions and Dan can focus on his work


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

kingpin_75s said:


> I expected a 3 - 4 month wait based on the great sharing of information here so I am happy with progress so far...keep up the communications here so people can make informed decisions and Dan can focus on his work


Unfortunately most people seem to not follow up when their stuff arrives.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

I am about to place an order for a shimano spiderless ring, but before I do does anyone have one that they are not planning on using? I'm open to anything from 32-36 aluminum silver black or red...let me know.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

frandin said:


> I promised that if I received a double order I'd pay the extra.
> - sounds all good to me.


Maybe I'm a jerk, but I'd be sorely tempted to just keep the double. I'd probably end up paying him since he's a basic one man show and not a high volume company.

Either way I'm sure you can recoup your costs putting them on Ebay, if not make a profit since someone will be able to get them in a week instead of 1/3 of a year. I'm probably putting my orange ano bashring on ebay. Its used and a touch out of true from taking a bash, but not so much that its not usable, barely rubs the chain where its bent. I'm guessing I can still get the new cost+shipping for it due to the HBC ship times.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I want a spiderless 28t for a standard Middleburn crank. Anyone have one? The thought of having to wait 4 months with zero communication makes me a little leery. I don't really have any other option, I guess.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

I ordered a SRAM Ti Spiderless on 29FEB... Nothing yet, but like the rest, I'm expecting it in June sometime...also ordered two cogs in mid March...so probably July August for those bad boys. 
I might make one more order, still on the fence, but, that would be my last unless lead times are seriously cut down. HBC's, quality is out-f'n-standing (in my previous experience), and I don't mind the wait, but the last of communication is, well kinda $hitty...I feel it's not that hard or in any way time consuming to shoot out a general status email to all of us who are waiting (especially those who placed orders back in January...) ah well...we all know/knew what we were getting in to...


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

motochick said:


> I want a spiderless 28t for a standard Middleburn crank. Anyone have one? The thought of having to wait 4 months with zero communication makes me a little leery. I don't really have any other option, I guess.


Yes, I've just received mine (well, about a week ago). Ordered on the 30th December 2011, so just over four months. It's very nice though, but then I knew there'd be nothing amiss with the quality as I already had a 32T one.
I wasn't overly pleased with that long a wait, but these things happen and I knew that it would get here eventually. It's not as if it's life or death.......


----------



## Hkp2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Why even bother buying from Him when the turn around is four months, I was just about to order a Ti cog.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Hkp2000 said:


> Why even bother buying from Him when the turn around is four months, I was just about to order a Ti cog.


Because he does beautiful work for a great price.

If it's not worth it to you to wait four months for it, that's you call. However, there are plenty of us who have the patience to wait for a good thing.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Hkp2000 said:


> Why even bother buying from Him when the turn around is four months, I was just about to order a Ti cog.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


It seems like product has begun to flow out of HBC, or at least it seems like more people have been posting about receiving product. I wonder if some of the issues that HBC was having have been ironed out and the lead times will be a little shorter.

I'm going to place another order soon, so I guess I'll find out.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

OldHouseMan said:


> It seems like product has begun to flow out of HBC, or at least it seems like more people have been posting about receiving product. I wonder if some of the issues that HBC was having have been ironed out and the lead times will be a little shorter.
> 
> I'm going to place another order soon, so I guess I'll find out.


Purchased 3/5 - Received Tracking number 5/3.

Sent email 3/20 telling Dan to take his time and that I understood he was busy. Figured being positive would get more traction than whining and moaning. :idea:

Enjoying the bike now as it is and hope the HBC stuff will only add to that.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

OldHouseMan said:


> It seems like product has begun to flow out of HBC, or at least it seems like more people have been posting about receiving product. I wonder if some of the issues that HBC was having have been ironed out and the lead times will be a little shorter.


Ppl receiving products now seem to have ordered Dec-Feb. Lead time stated from HBC is 4 weeks. Its not getting shorter.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

I ordered 2 chainrings on 12/1/11, got a confirmation that it would ship from USPS on 2/22 but it still has not been shipped as of today. I'm not concerned or complaining, I have other non-bling crappy chainrings I've been riding. If your into instantaneous gratification or your ride has been sitting in the garage waiting for a cog from HBC for an epic ride in the next 6 weeks you better find other options.......


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Hkp2000 said:


> Why even bother buying from Him when the turn around is four months, I was just about to order a Ti cog.


Some people place value on supporting their local economy and new small business. If these do not concern you then you would do well to look elsewhere.

HBC is an upstart and Dan is, by his own admission, poor at business and has a steep learning curve in that regard. The folks who exercise understanding and patience generally want to support a guy who contributes to the sport and hope for him to eventually improve and succeed.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Jon Richard said:


> The folks who exercise understanding and patience generally want to support a guy........ and hope for him to eventually improve and succeed.


Yes, that about sums it up for me - I'll be ordering from Dan again anyway.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Jon Richard said:


> HBC is an upstart and Dan is, by his own admission, poor at business and has a steep learning curve in that regard. The folks who exercise understanding and patience generally want to support a guy who contributes to the sport and hope for him to eventually improve and succeed.


Hopefully he improves soon and not lose all his return/repeat customers as well as new ones.


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

I am a return customer, six months still no ring. Honestly I need to step up and start building my own line of parts. If people will pay and wait for 5 times longer then quoted it cfant be that hard to make money.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

dvo1 said:


> I am a return customer, six months still no ring. Honestly I need to step up and start building my own line of parts. If people will pay and wait for 5 times longer then quoted it cfant be that hard to make money.


By all means do so. After you've walked a mile in HBC's shoes report back, we would all love to hear about what a hand over fist, stroll in the park is was.

I am sorry for your inconvenience, but nobody wants to hear about how easy you think someone elses job is.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I understand the dude is busy, but he should probably just update his website. I don't think I would of bought his parts if I knew the real lead time. I don't mind supporting the little guy, but this is coming to a point where it is going to interrupt my ride time. I am now going to have to buy extra parts just to ride.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Adim_X said:


> I understand the dude is busy, but he should probably just update his website. I don't think I would of bought his parts if I knew the real lead time. I don't mind supporting the little guy, but this is coming to a point where it is going to interrupt my ride time. I am now going to have to buy extra parts just to ride.


Honestly, didn't you read this thread before placing the order? It's 30+ pages now with the vast majority either reporting lead times of several months or complaining about MIA parts or incredibly slow arrivals.

For my part, ordered Feb 28 and tracking number May 10. Would I have liked it in the time estimate on the website? Sure. Ultimately, it'll come when it does. Until then I've got a chainring that works just fine and spare cogs.

For the record, I feel for people with MIA parts and some of those that have been waiting 6+ months. For the rest of us, caveat emptor... let the buyer beware.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> Hopefully he improves soon and not lose all his return/repeat customers as well as new ones.


How long has HBC been around?


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I did not read this thread. I saw his parts on a bike, googled and bought. I found this thread when I wanted to read up more on single speeds after I already purchased. Simply, if his site was more accurate on lead time, then the resultant would be less complaining. His parts might be the most awesome thing in the world, but I planned my build based on an expected lead time from his business. Not from a forum.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

picassomoon said:


> How long has HBC been around?


Not quite sure. His first blog entry with a Home Brewed Components introductory is dated September '09. Looks like he closed the doors in November of '09 to re-tool and reopened in March '10.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> Hopefully he improves soon and not lose all his return/repeat customers as well as new ones.





picassomoon said:


> How long has HBC been around?


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds like he needs to employ an administrative person one or two afternoons a week - to answer emails, dispatch goods, process invoices, manage a build queue, update the website and give him a job list for the forthcoming few days. A clever Highschool student or Community College student studying business administration or something would be perfect. He could add 30% to his prices to more than cover the cost and he would keep selling, especially if his lead times come down. His business is an example of how the market sets prices - and his are too low, causing demand which exceeds production capacity!

If anyone from MTBR is in his area and can volunteer for a couple of afternoons a week, I for one would be happy to paypal that person $5 for each HBC item I ordered, and I think most in this thread would be the same.

- Joel


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone used his cogs on a Stan's wheel? I'm looking for a 20t but his site says may not fit a ZTR hub. 
Thanks!


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

zeppy said:


> Honestly, didn't you read this thread before placing the order? It's 30+ pages now with the vast majority either reporting lead times of several months or complaining about MIA parts or incredibly slow arrivals...


For real?

There are advertisemnts in magazines that drive some traffic his way completely independent of this MTBR thread. He's got advertisment banners on MTBR, which are again, completely independent of this thread. If you google: "single speed chainring" HBC is the very first result - and guess what - it's completely independent of this thread. You get the idea... His customers are not coming directly from this thread. In fact, I suspect that most customers are finding this thread when they are trying to find out what is going on and cant get an update from HBC.

The bottom line is that HBC needs to communicate better - i.e. clarify lead times before people make a purchase and keep them apprised of delays. If that were happening, this thread would not exist.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ordered my 18t in red on 3/25. No word as of yet. Not too stressed though. I picked up a surly 17t two weeks ago on ebay so I would have it when my wheels were done. Well, i got the wheels on Friday and been on them twice. Don't get me wrong, I will use it when I get it but at least I planned for this.

Sorry for all the folks that might have put an order in without knowing about the extended (not communicated) lead time that differs from what is posted on his site. It will come but if you are in need of something now, then I suggest you find a cheap alternative for the time being.

Waiting does suck though!


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> If it's not worth it to you to wait four months for it, that's you call. However, there are plenty of us who have the patience to wait for a good thing.


What a lot people don't seem to understand is that there is no way to know that the lead time is four months until you stumble upon this thread full of random people who are complaining about lead times.

I have no problem being patient and waiting for a good product if I know that I have to wait for it. But when I'm quoted a lead time of one month and it actually takes 3-6 months with zero communication or updates of any kind, I have a problem.

This has nothing to do with patience - its about HBC not upholding it's end of the bargain and misleading customers.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

BShow said:


> What a lot people don't seem to understand is that there is no way to know that the lead time is four months until you stumble upon this thread full of random people who are complaining about lead times.
> 
> I have no problem being patient and waiting for a good product if I know that I have to wait for it. But when I'm quoted a lead time of one month and it actually takes 3-6 months with zero communication or updates of any kind, I have a problem.
> 
> This has nothing to do with patience - its about HBC not upholding it's end of the bargain and misleading customers.


You're taking my post out of context. The question I was answering was why anyone would order from HBC knowing the leads time.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

RedBen said:


> As several people have pointed out, not everyone even knows this thread exists before ordering. They go off of what is on the HBC website. They don't know what the actual lead time is.


Yes, and my post is directed at people who _know the actual lead time_.


----------



## RedBen (Nov 4, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> You're taking my post out of context. The question I was answering was why anyone would order from HBC knowing the leads time.


As several people have pointed out, not everyone even knows this thread exists before ordering. They go off of what is on the HBC website. They don't know what the actual lead time is.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

RedBen said:


> As several people have pointed out, not everyone even knows this thread exists before ordering. They go off of what is on the HBC website. They don't know what the actual lead time is.


You have a problem with comprehension. As bad mechanic posted, he was responding to a specific post, not the masses.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

RedBen said:


> As several people have pointed out, not everyone even knows this thread exists before ordering. They go off of what is on the HBC website. They don't know what the actual lead time is.


Then they wouldn't fall into the group of people who_ know the actual lead time_, would they? :skep:


----------



## mgordon (Oct 20, 2009)

So at this point it seems like orders are trickling in albeit very slowly. But has anyone gotten a response to an email - at all, in the past few months?


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

mgordon said:


> So at this point it seems like orders are trickling in albeit very slowly. But has anyone gotten a response to an email - at all, in the past few months?


Nope- haven't received any response to any email. CR ordered 12/21/2011 and cog 1/2012 with no responses to about 6 emails.

Not sure why, but I just ordered 2 more cogs and another CR - maybe I'm crazy , or maybe just thinking ahead.


----------



## mgordon (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you gotten the parts you ordered - even the ones from December of last year? Yikes.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

No - have not received parts from Dec. of last year.

I put in a request to have the order cancelled and money refunded. I sent this to [email protected] 
... no response, so I assume it's still in his build que..

If there is another contact channel that may be fruitful, short of my cousin Guido heading over to the shop with a bat, let me know.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

adinpapa said:


> No - have not received parts from Dec. of last year.
> 
> I put in a request to have the order cancelled and money refunded. I sent this to [email protected]
> ... no response, so I assume it's still in his build que..
> ...


I would try again (maybe PM him or something?). I received mine today.


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

No more waiting..........came in today. ordered Feb. 9th. Definitely didnt expect it to take this long when i purchased the ring, but nevertheless satisfied with the product.


----------



## Acl3 (Sep 3, 2011)

I, too, got a package from HBC today...Two splined chainrings for SRAM cranksets, one a 32 and the other a 33 tooth! They look great! 

I ordered mine in mid March...so yeah, it was a long wait, but I got them. And they look really good! Unfortunately, I no longer need mine...but I'm betting that's not gonna be a problem for long...


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

extremedave said:


> Has anyone used his cogs on a Stan's wheel? I'm looking for a 20t but his site says may not fit a ZTR hub.
> Thanks!


Yes. It took 5-10 minutes of attention with a small file to get the cog to fit perfectly. Basically just removing the anodizing. No issues since...


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Acl3 said:


> I ordered mine in mid March...so yeah, it was a long wait, but I got them. And they look really good! Unfortunately, I no longer need mine...but I'm betting that's not gonna be a problem for long...


Sooo, you ordered mid March and received your order. There are people here, myself included that have ordered as far back as December, but still have not heard a peep out of HBC. _That's not frustrating at all._


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> Then they wouldn't fall into the group of people who_ know the actual lead time_, would they? :skep:


could you let me know how a person would go about getting into this "group of people who _know the actual lead time?"_ :skep:

because I'd love to get on that list...

From what I see on this very thread, there are people that have been waiting for anywhere from 3-6 months with no idea what is going on and no communication whatsoever from HBC. There are other people that have actually received their order after only a month and a half.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

BShow said:


> could you let me know how a person would go about getting into this "group of people who _know the actual lead time?"_ :skep:
> 
> because I'd love to get on that list...
> 
> From what I see on this very thread, there are people that have been waiting for anywhere from 3-6 months with no idea what is going on and no communication whatsoever from HBC. There are other people that have actually received their order after only a month and a half.


Seriously? What about my statement is so hard for people to understand? :skep:

The people who've read this thread, or who have ordered before, are aware the lead time on the site in incorrect. We're aware that generally the lead time is actually roughly 3 months.

My statement goes back to the question asked why someone would even order something which takes so long to get. My answer was simply that there are people aware of the long lead times (myself included as a repeat customer) who have the patience to wait for a quality custom product.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Seriously? What about my statement is so hard for people to understand? :skep:
> 
> The people who've read this thread, or who have ordered before, are aware the lead time on the site in incorrect. We're aware that generally the lead time is actually roughly 3 months.
> 
> My statement goes back to the question asked why someone would even order something which takes so long to get. My answer was simply that there are people aware of the long lead times (myself included as a repeat customer) who have the patience to wait for a quality custom product.


Not people; just person.

I get what you're saying just fine...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Bshow
I am sorry that this whole situation has stressed you out. As much as I like my HBC parts and am currently waiting like several other folks out there I think it might be a good idea for you to go thru paypal and simply cancel your order if you will. I'm not saying that to be smart at all. I simply think it might be the best thing for your stress level.

As far as getting into the group, well, I would have to say that the group consists of folks that have ordered from Dan before and had to wait and were simply ready to go thru that again when they ordered a second time. I for one am in that group. My first order took about 3 weeks. The second order took about 1.5 months and my current order is at about the 7 week mark. 

It does suck that the web site is not updated and that there are all sorts of advertisements out there for HBC and sucks even more that none of those link to this thread where potential consumers could get a better idea of what they are in for.

I understand your frustration but I also have to say that constantly striking up disagreements with folks on here about doesn't appear to be helping any of us with the wait. I understand you are venting about it. We all need to do that from time to time. But the bottom line here is that for as unsatisfied as you are with all of this, I think it might be time to move on and just cancel the order. I honestly think that if I was as irritated as you appear to be about this that I would have already filed a complaint thru paypal and got my money back. I have done that before for some other things (non HBC) in the past. It is frustrating no doubt.

As far as how do people get theirs earlier than others. Seriously, the only thing I can think of is that either orders get mixed up in the que, he simply bangs out about 15 cogs in a day and simply matches them up with cogs on order, or perhaps he has made a few and then people cancelled their orders. Who really know for sure at this point. 

Don't get me wrong. I am pretty excited about getting my new cog but since I have a Surly to use at the moment it is not that big of an issue. In fact, I'll probably be putting in an order for a new 32t ring in red in the next week or so. I don't need it at this point but knowing that there is a bit of a wait I might as well get the order in now.

Good luck my friend. I really do hope this works out for you sooner rather than later.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

rob1035 said:


> Yes. It took 5-10 minutes of attention with a small file to get the cog to fit perfectly. Basically just removing the anodizing. No issues since...


Ah. If that's all there is to it no problem. Thanks!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

By the way, I appreciate whoever left me negative rep for simply trying to explain why some of us will continue to buy from HBC.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

1SPD said:


> Bshow...
> I understand your frustration but I also have to say that constantly striking up disagreements with folks on here about doesn't appear to be helping any of us with the wait. I understand you are venting about it. We all need to do that from time to time. But the bottom line here is that for as unsatisfied as you are with all of this, I think it might be time to move on and just cancel the order. I honestly think that if I was as irritated as you appear to be about this that I would have already filed a complaint thru paypal and got my money back. I have done that before for some other things (non HBC) in the past. It is frustrating no doubt...


You're absolutely right. I look back at my frustrated posts and feel like a bit of an azzhole. I think about editing and deleting, but then think better of it because this thread is the only way that anybody can even get a glimpse of whats going on with orders at HBC. So yeah, I am frustrated and touchy with my responses in this thread.

I just sent another email to HBC asking for a reasonable update or a refund. I've already looked into filing a dispute with paypal, but that ability expired at 30 days or maybe 45 days, so even if I wanted to dispute, I'm SOL. In past dealings with Paypal, they're not the easiest company to deal with either.

I apologize if I am pissing people off with my responses and I'm going to clam up about it until I hear something from HBC.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> By the way, I appreciate whoever left me negative rep for simply trying to explain why some of us will continue to buy from HBC.


That was definitely not me...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I hear you. Paypal can be quite a pita at times as well. I didn't even think about the dispute thing with them expiring in 30-45 days but I guess that just makes sense.

All I can say is hang in there.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

BShow said:


> This thread is a isht show of late and sporadic shipments along with a complete breakdown in communication. While I've not been waiting as long as some, I'm still more than double the projected lead time with zero communications or updates whatsoever. None.
> 
> A little bit goes a long way and A lot of the angst in this thread could be very easily mitigated by simply updating the webpage, posting a blog with timeline updates, or sending out an email to say that you're behind on orders. Ignoring that you've got customers - who have all paid in advance, mind you - that are waiting far longer than they should be, is not a good way to do business.
> 
> If it's going to take months to make something, that's fine... I can wait for something that's worth the wait. Just dont tell me when I order it that it'll only be 3-4 weeks and expect me to be content with a project triangle excert from wikipedia after I've been waiting for a couple months.


Haha! Since Bad Mech is getting random negative rep for no reason, I looked back at some of my posts and what I think is one of my better, more rational responses in this thread - received anonymous negative rep.

What a flawed system this reputation stuff is...


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Not people; just person.
> 
> I get what you're saying just fine...


Not person; people. I know several people on here (aside from me) who knew full well the lead time issues and still ordered.

Please understand I'm not defending how he's doing things, or the long lead time, or telling anyone they should order from HBC. The only thing I'm saying is there are obviously people for whom it's still worth it.

BShow, that wasn't me who left negative feedback. Why would anyone leave negative feedback for just a subjective difference of opinion?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I ordered my spiderless ring at the beginning of the month AFTER reading this thread. Im fully expecting to wait till at least August and that's fine with me.


----------



## 2_dogs (May 15, 2012)

I have a virtually brand new HBC ( under 2 miles ) aluminum 1/8" 44t 110 BCD 5 bolt I'd like to sell. I ordered a 42t because the 44 is a hair too tall for me. $ 55 shipped conus. I don't do paypal. A postal money order would be best.

Why wait several months or more if you can use the ring. It's very good quality.

Just pm me...


----------



## 2_dogs (May 15, 2012)

double post...


----------



## mgordon (Oct 20, 2009)

Just got an email acknowledging delays and giving an updated ETA of ~3wks.

I'm totally fine with that timeline and the communication is much appreciated. Let's hope that continues!


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure if Dan reads this still but if you do I just wanted you to know that I appreciated the email I got from you about my product taking longer than expected and I'm still psyched on my order.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, I too just got the email last night.

"Dear Customer,
As you may or may not have noticed, I'm running behind on some orders due to a machine going down for a period of time. It has been repaired and I’ve been working some long hours in the shop to get on top of the backlog, and at this point I think I have a fair grasp on a timeframe so I am letting you know that your order is in this current batch run and is expected to ship within 2-3 weeks. I understand that this is not ideal, but unfortunately it is the best that I can do right now, and I am really sorry for the delay. I had fully expected to be caught up at this point. 
I’d also like to apologize if you have attempted to contact me recently, unsuccessfully. With late orders comes many emails from customers looking for status updates, and there comes a point where I simply can’t keep up with the replies and get the parts made. I try to get through as many as I can, but certainly not enough to make people happy. I finally figured out a way to sort orders and email a status according to the batch currently in production so I am hoping to improve on this. I will send another status update if anything changes from the aforementioned timeframe.
Again, I am very sorry for the holdup and lack of customer service lately, admittedly I am a Machinist by trade and not a Salesman, so I’m learning this stuff (slowly) as I go.
Thanks for your patience so far and I hope you’re happy with the product when it’s received!
Thanks again for your business,
Dan W.
Homebrewed Components 

again, please do not respond to this email, this address is outgoing only and it will not be seen."

Now, I don't know how much I trust it at this point but it was good to hear regardless. Right now I am more psyked about riding my new wheels than I am stressed about not having my HBC cog.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> ...BShow, that wasn't me who left negative feedback. Why would anyone leave negative feedback for just a subjective difference of opinion?


I didn't think it was you, but I have no idea who would have left it.

The comment for my negative rep is: "feel better now?" So whoever it was didn't like the fact that I was pointing out real inefficiencies and injustices in the way HBC practices business. If you're gonna negative rep somebody for a difference in opinion, at least have the balls to own it. Or come in here and defend your position. Clicking send on an anonymous negative rep feature is pretty lame. Although on the other hand, what does the rep thing _mean_ anyway? If I'm in the red with my reputation, am I banned from here? Unable to post? Limited in any way? It begs the question, What's the point of reputation?

In other news, that email I sent yesterday? HBC responded to me in seventeen minutes. He apologized for the delays and said: "It likely went out last night (Monday, 14-May), it could take a day or two to show online(USPS Tracking).


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, as I am sure you have read, there have been several people saying that they received a message that their items were in the mail and still did not see them right away. I'm only telling you this because I don't want you to get overly excited if there is still a delay! Hopefully those were isolated instances and since he replied back to your message directly, I doubt this will be the case.


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

1SPD said:


> Yep, I too just got the email last night.


I got my email last night, but I have two orders placed, so not sure which one is on the way.

Order 1 placed March 20ish, order 2 placed March 23ish. Either way my fingers are crossed that they actually will show up in a timely manner.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally, the good stuff.

Feb 02, 2012 Ordered - 32t Ti ring, 80mm BCD, AL Bash ring 120mm, 20t stainless cog
Feb 20, 2012 Recieved the "I'm behind schedule" email that a lot of us got.
Feb 24, 2012 Recieved a notice that "something" had shipped. Tracking led to a dead end.
<the cone of silence>
May 17, 2012 Recieved my goods. I no longer desire to punch the mailman in the face when I see them.

Pics tomorrow, hopefully.

addendum: Looking at the envelope my goods arrived in (USPS Priority) I notice the USP code was stamped APR 03 2012 /boggle...


----------



## racerphil (Oct 26, 2005)

Anybody heard from Dan lately? I ordered a Chainring back in February and only got a couple emails (after bugging him for an update) but nothing recently.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I just picked up a Jones modded XTR 960 that came with a beauty of a HBC titanium 34 tooth ring. 

I do find it a bit tall for me, and since I can't use a bash guard on that crankset, I just placed an order for a 32 in titanium about 5 minutes ago...

SPP


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm still waiting for one that I ordered end of November. Have emailed Dan just recently and have yet to receive a response. I received an email that one was suppsoed to ship back in January but never received anything. I'm sure something got misplaced or lost somewhere along the line. HBC stuff is nice, but waiting a few months for a chainring is pretty crazy. I'll post an updfate when I hear back from Dan.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

ds33gt said:


> * I received an email that one was suppsoed to ship back in January but never received anything. I'm sure something got misplaced or lost somewhere along the line.*


Sorry but this is standard procedure for HBC. The email is supposed to hold you off for a while.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just placed another order for CR and cogs. I'll be ordering one of the new carbon Inbreds in 2015, so I'm trying to time it just right so everything arrives at the same time.

Seriously though... I'm still waiting for mine and enjoying my ride time until it arrives. I knew the lead times were off and it could easily be a couple months before I saw it, so I use my noodle and prepared ahead so I wouldn't be staring at a brand new build on the wall for months.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

I dunno I'm gonna assume mine got list or misplaced. I'm going on 7 months. Lol


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

My experiance with HBC is the following:

1. Nice stuff, glad I put in a double order... probably won't order again.
2. Production timeline is almost never correct.
3. Communication is spotty at best.

I think Dan could avoid pissy customers by simply:

1. Communicating with people regularly.
2. Giving weekly production updates on the front page of his website.

With the advent of mobile computing and free blogs, those two things are reasonable and easy.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

ds33gt said:


> I dunno I'm gonna assume mine got list or misplaced. I'm going on 7 months. Lol


I would request my money back. If no response, maybe even small claims.

Seriously, we place an order and are nice enough to wait (average) 3-4 times the stated time. Buy other parts to hold us over (more money) and still nearly no response to order status. I am at 3 1/2 months now. I will not wait past 4 months just for 2 stainless cogs.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm trying to give the guy the benefit of the doubt. It was apid through paypal, so I'm sure I could get my money back. At this point I don't even need the sprocket anymore. I'm gonna wait till Monday(he says it will take up to three days to respond). Today is day four. At this point I may be able to get more for the sprocket than I paid, someone will want it AND pay a premium for one that WILL be delievered within a few days!!!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I don't know if you can get your money back from Paypal after a certain period of time. I thought there was something about 30-45 days. It may be more tricky than you think.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

Well I'll have to hunt down Dan then. Its not like it's several hundred dollars, but $45.00 is still $45.00 that I paid for something I didn't receive....


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I ordered a chainring at the end of January, it's now mid-may, and not a thing has come through he post. Almost no communication.

Funny the website said "No news is good news" 

In this case, No news is no news.

Never again, ever.

I asked twice for a refund. And was told no. I have already bought a chainring elsewhere, as I had the rest of the bike ready. But no refund.

Not acceptable.


----------



## racerphil (Oct 26, 2005)

I know this is a cross post but, has anybody heard from Dan lately? I ordered a Chainring back in February and have only got a couple emails (after bugging him for an update) but nothing recently. 

Dan you out there?........anybody........Bueller......Ferris Bueller?


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Ordered Jan 21st and got my spiderless ring 2weeks ago. Great fit on the SRAM cranks. Do NOT expect any communication or email replies. Order right around Christmas if you want something in time for riding season, otherwise have a plan B.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

gbs said:


> Yeah, I ordered a chainring at the end of January, it's now mid-may, and not a thing has come through he post. Almost no communication.
> 
> Funny the website said "No news is good news"
> 
> ...


In all fairness to HBC(Dan) his site clearly say no refunds, part of the sales agreement we ALL have to check to proceed...(or pay using PayPal)we all sympathieze and we're all in the same boat...I currently have two orders I'm waiting on, and am planning on a fourth in the near future(after my ring and cogs get here)


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. Ordered late January and still nothing. I did get a ship notice and tracking number at the end of March, but I'm guessing he just does this as a decoy to make it appear like things are moving, as the number is still not showing movement or shipment. After several emails, he finally says that his machine was down and needed a part so he got behind. I asked him about an ETA...he didn't bother to answer that question. Anyhow, I gave him several chances to give me some information prior to reporting to my credit card company and reversing the charges...he doesn't answer still. 

I ordered from him 2 years ago, and although the parts were 7 weeks total, they were incredible quality (he told me that the parts somehow slid under the seat in his van and he didn't realize it). I'm sorry, Dan, but the total lack of customer service is despicable.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure I won't be hearing from him, so I will be calling my CC company Monday. Like I said earlier, I have been waiting since end of November.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

...


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm going to be calling him. I suggest anyone else who he's messing about does the same.

Funny he doesn't publish his details on the site. But a little googling...
(858) 216-6317

From here HOMEBREWED COMPONENTS, 634 N ROSE ST, ESCONDIDO, California (CA) - Company Profile


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

AKxc said:


> In all fairness to HBC(Dan) his site clearly say no refunds, part of the sales agreement we ALL have to check to proceed...(or pay using PayPal)we all sympathieze and we're all in the same boat...I currently have two orders I'm waiting on, and am planning on a fourth in the near future(after my ring and cogs get here)


It might state no refunds, but he doesn't state "No product". He also didn't tell me he would ignore my emails, and when he does reply, send me lies about when it would be ready.

I'm sure the products are very nice, however he should make it a LOT clearer that the waiting list is more like 6 months.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Ordered: 1/27

Status update: 2/21

Shipment notice: 3/31

Delivered: 4/5

As the saying goes
Good-Fast-Cheap. Pick two.

The ring is flawless and I only paid $35. Thank you Dan.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

AKxc said:


> In all fairness to HBC(Dan) his site clearly say no refunds, part of the sales agreement we ALL have to check to proceed


That's the same agreement that also states "Manufacturing lead times are on average 4 weeks, but please understand that every order is different, and every piece is custom made to order and sometimes it may take a little longer." ? 3 months or more is not "a little longer". That would be considered by nearly any court as a breach of that agreement and nullify the no refund policy. I would bet a judge would look at us oddly and ask, "why did you wait 6 weeks with no communication when Dan said it would take 4?" "Well judge, i am an idiot." is all i could respond. :madman:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

It's $45 for a custom piece. Stfu


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> It's $45 for a custom piece. Stfu


Easy, big guy... the price, what was ordered, and how it's made have absolutely nothing to do with it. This has everything to do with the fact that people paid a business for a product under the agreement that it would take HBC one month to make. The best case scenario is that its taking triple that. There's no reason for you to be telling the people that HBC is bending over to Shut the Eff up here.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

BShow said:


> Easy, big guy... the price, what was ordered, and how it's made have absolutely nothing to do with it. This has everything to do with the fact that people paid a business for a product under the agreement that it would take HBC one month to make. The best case scenario is that its taking triple that. There's no reason for you to be telling the people that HBC is bending over to Shut the Eff up here.


Talking about bringing someone to court over $45 is plain pathetic. Chalk it up to a life lesson and move on if you're not happy.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

2 stainless cogs= $110. 1 spiderless titanium chainring= $140. Sales tax + shipping & handling totals ~ $280. All ordered before i found this thread.

Now, who should stfu?


----------



## 2_dogs (May 15, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Talking about bringing someone to court over $45 is plain pathetic. Chalk it up to a life lesson and move on if you're not happy.


I think you're far out of line here. If you don't get what people are saying maybe you should follow your own advise and stfu.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> 2 stainless cogs= $110. 1 spiderless titanium chainring= $140. Sales tax + shipping & handling totals ~ $280. All ordered before i found this thread.
> 
> Now, who should stfu?


Good luck getting your money back in small claims court LOL


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

You didn't get the "stfu" portion of my post, did you? 

And, Escondidio isn't really too far away from me to travel for small claims. It would probably be a bigger pain in Dan's rear than just providing my items.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

You should go do that. Make sure to post up the results!


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

Waiting for someone to call someone else a Nazi here. Where's my popcorn...

Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

BShow said:


> the price, what was ordered, and how it's made have absolutely nothing to do with it.


 The fact that such a high quality piece commands such a low price does indeed or at least should elicit a sense of understanding as to why Dan is having problems meeting demand in a timely fashion.



BShow said:


> This has everything to do with the fact that people paid a business for a product under the agreement that it would take HBC one month to make.


 This seems to be the main gripe, HBC's time frames as stated on his site. gbs above has the initiative to find Dan's personal info and posts it in hopes of inciting other members to hound him yet this thread eluded him- preposterous.



BShow said:


> There's no reason for you to be telling the people that HBC is bending over to Shut the Eff up here.


 But there is every reason to be frustrated over incessant whining about the fact that a small upstart business started by someone who actually rides couldn't provide you with the purchasing experience they've grown accustomed to from corporate goliaths like Amazon and the like.

One day you who labor to pressure Dan to run his business your way will get your corporate socialist wish and your cogs and chainrings will arrive within posted time frames- at double or even triple the price.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jon Richard said:


> The fact that such a high quality piece commands such a low price does indeed or at least should elicit a sense of understanding as to why Dan is having problems meeting demand in a timely fashion.
> 
> This seems to be the main gripe, HBC&#146;s time frames as stated on his site. gbs above has the initiative to find Dan&#146;s personal info and posts it in hopes of inciting other members to hound him yet this thread eluded him- preposterous.
> 
> ...


You forgot that they'll also be made in china....and probably out of round haha


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

No need for popcorn. Most of us here just voicing excitement over products received or frustration over the lack of. Others are flexing their keyboard muscles. 

Its usually my experience that the ppl who are fine with crummy customer service and a lackadaisical work ethic probably have the same characteristics. Not ppl i would associate with enough in daily life to even care about on the net.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm waiting for parts just like you. The difference is I'm not crying about it.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

> Manufacturing lead times are on average 4 weeks, *but please understand that every order is different, *and every piece is custom made to order and sometimes it may take a little longer. These are not mass produced parts, and i am a one man operation and i do everything in house myself. *Depending on what the schedule and workload is along with what you ordered, it can take over a month. Holidays can further delay this*. Also, i am notoriously bad at emails when i'm working hard in the shop, so i apologize for that in advance.


Here you go. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

ds33gt said:


> I'm still waiting for one that I ordered end of November. Have emailed Dan just recently and have yet to receive a response. I received an email that one was suppsoed to ship back in January but never received anything. I'm sure something got misplaced or lost somewhere along the line. HBC stuff is nice, but waiting a few months for a chainring is pretty crazy. I'll post an updfate when I hear back from Dan.


I really hate to read this. I want to order one badly but I want my build done THIS summer. Guess I'll look at other options or at least order a HBC chainring now and get one to use in the meaning time and retire it to a spare when/if I ever get one from Dan.

So is 6+ months really the current lead time for an order from HBC?


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> Its usually my experience that the ppl who are fine with crummy customer service and a lackadaisical work ethic probably have the same characteristics. Not ppl i would associate with enough in daily life to even care about on the net.


Transversely, those less understanding of Dan's plight amidst downed machinery and supply chain issues are only concerned with self gratification, these types generally expect more from others than from themselves.

For the record I work 50hrs a week as a heavy duty repairman in the mining industry, one of the countries most hazardous occupations.

You see it as folks being fine with crummy customer service and a lackadaisical work ethic, I see it as supporting someone who rides that is trying his best to hook people up with quality wares at very reasonable prices.

We get that you're frustrated, in the end Dan will make good and you will receive your parts.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nubster said:


> I really hate to read this. I want to order one badly but I want my build done THIS summer. Guess I'll look at other options or at least order a HBC chainring now and get one to use in the meaning time and retire it to a spare when/if I ever get one from Dan.
> 
> So is 6+ months really the current lead time for an order from HBC?


What is it that you wanted to order? The majority of what he offers is now available from other manufacturers with quicker lead times.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just a spiderless chainring.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Jon Richard said:


> Transversely, those less understanding of Dan's plight amidst downed machinery and supply chain issues are only concerned with self gratification, these types generally expect more from others than from themselves.
> 
> For the record I work 50hrs a week as a heavy duty repairman in the mining industry, one of the countries most hazardous occupations.
> 
> ...


Jon,


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks alex sdca, but I’m not trying to come down on anyone. I actually think the wait times and HBC’s posted time frames are a valid source of frustration, but I take issue with how some folks are dealing with that frustration.

To those who are waiting for a shipment from HBC:

I truly hope you receive your order soon and are satisfied with the quality upon arrival. Try to understand that HBC is a cottage industry the likes of which are becoming increasingly rare especially in southern California, owned and operated by a mountain bike enthusiast and fellow MTBR member. 

Dan is a self admitted lousy businessman but a great machinist. He has suffered some setbacks but is passionate about what he does. I doubt any of you are as frustrated by this situation as he is.

A breach of business ethics? Perhaps, but done so with willful intent? Hardly. I would hope that more grace would be afforded to someone who made available to the bicycle community parts that, for a time folks had no alternative, of such quality and value coming from a mountain biker for mountain bikers.

Dan is a fellow brother in arms struggling to make something happen for you and make an honest living while doing so, not some soulless corporate entity who’s only concern is their bottom line. 



To the one whom missed my point entirely and left me anonymous negative rep:

Your diminutive powers of comprehension and evident lack of confidence to express in written word your dispute are only overshadowed by your cowardice.


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't have any problem with lead times if they're stated somewhat accurately. Everyone needs to plan their builds and waiting to get you're rig up and running for 3 or 4+ months when you were only planning for one is kinda frustrating. 

For me the main problem lies in no correspondence and never knowing what is going on. Anyway I've paid by paypal and generally if I don't get correspondence from any seller I put in a claim before the 2 month period is up. Nothing to do with whether the Guy is a nice chap or anything, it's just to cover my ass.

Sometimes this is what it takes to get my updates unfortunately, although I'm always more than happy to put in a call if I have the persons number an talk to them. 

This usually helps too...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sounds like he needs to stop taking orders until he's caught up. All he is doing at this point is ruining is reputation. Obviously his product is top notch, but it's not going to matter if folks stop buying from him. I was a potential new customer but very likely at this point I will not be ordering from Dan. At least not anytime soon. That's a shame too, for him, and for me. He misses out on my business now and in the future and I miss out on a sweet component for my bike. I just hope things do get straightened out. Has anyone even had contact with him recently? I see he hasn't been on mtbr since February.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

donny70 said:


> I don't have any problem with lead times if they're stated somewhat accurately. Everyone needs to plan their builds and waiting to get you're rig up and running for 3 or 4+ months when you were only planning for one is kinda frustrating.
> 
> For me the main problem lies in no correspondence and never knowing what is going on. Anyway I've paid by paypal and generally if I don't get correspondence from any seller I put in a claim before the 2 month period is up. Nothing to do with whether the Guy is a nice chap or anything, it's just to cover my ass.
> 
> ...


This all sounds perfectly reasonable. You may choose to submit a claim, I chose to wait and received my chainring- hooray freemarkets.


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jon Richard said:


> This all sounds perfectly reasonable. You may choose to submit a claim, I chose to wait and received my chainring- hooray freemarkets.


I want the chainrings though, they're awesome. That's the best outcome here and if I get a reply to my emails saying its going to take longer than anticipated, that's cool too. Mostly everyone's problem is the lack of communication...


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Still waiting for my spiderless Ti ring ordered 3/5. MRP went from trade show prototype to delivered product in two weeks on their micro chainguide that will be used with this. Hopefully it shows up next week. The shipping notifications clearly don't mean the item shipped.

I know... I should just be grateful... I am sure the quality will be high, but for a Ti spiderless ring the price is too.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

kroe said:


> Still waiting for my spiderless Ti ring ordered 3/5. MRP went from trade show prototype to delivered product in two weeks on their micro chainguide that will be used with this. Hopefully it shows up next week. The shipping notifications clearly don't mean the item shipped.
> 
> I know... I should just be grateful... I am sure the quality will be high, but for a Ti spiderless ring the price is too.


The downside to the mrp one is the out of round defective batch is the same price as an Hbc alloy one.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Nubster said:


> Sounds like he needs to stop taking orders until he's caught up. All he is doing at this point is ruining is reputation. Obviously his product is top notch, but it's not going to matter if folks stop buying from him. I was a potential new customer but very likely at this point I will not be ordering from Dan. At least not anytime soon. That's a shame too, for him, and for me. He misses out on my business now and in the future and I miss out on a sweet component for my bike. I just hope things do get straightened out. Has anyone even had contact with him recently? I see he hasn't been on mtbr since February.


Several have chimed in on HBC recently and how busy Dan is with trying to fill orders. Sounds very similar to Boone back in the day when he got in over his head trying to make chainrings and cogs. Out of curiosity I wonder how long it takes to do a size run on a given chain ring or cog on a CNC mill. I'm sure that once everything is programed and the machine is spinning each part only takes a few min, but the set up can be where the time becomes a killer. Also wonder how much overhead there is with all different sizes and potential colors that he has done. Can not be an easy task he has. With any luck hopefully he can do a few size runs keeping the machine cutting and building up stock of parts filling orders.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, and perhaps that's what's going on? Seems like some people are waiting much longer than others. Maybe he is running out all the same sizes at once then moving to another, so people aren't getting stuff in order of being ordered. I don't know, just a speculation. I do hope things get in order, for his sake and ours. Even despite this ordeal, a lot of people are still taking up for him and speaking well for him as a person...that does mean something. At least it isn't an issue of taking people's money and running.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jon Richard said:


> To the one whom missed my point entirely and left me anonymous negative rep:


Just to be clear, that was not me regardless of whether i agree or disagree with your opinions. If a neg rep allows you to add your name, i would have.



Jon Richard said:


> Dan is a self admitted lousy businessman but a great machinist. He has suffered some setbacks but is passionate about what he does. I doubt any of you are as frustrated by this situation as he is.


This is not a valid arguement. Drastic example, but, if a child molester is admittedly attracted to 10yr olds... does that make it ok? No. That means, don't do what you know is bad. If you're bad at business... don't start a business.

My orders are in, too late now. Much more than just a $45 ring. Will i do it again? No. MTBR even has reviews on HBC cogs. My nonexistant cog isn't worth the 55 bucks i paid. I'll update the review on month 4.


----------



## 2_dogs (May 15, 2012)

As someone who's been in business my whole life I can tell you this. You need to wear all the hats. If you can't then maybe owning a business isn't for you. No disgrace there. Owning most businesses is the pits. It's a dog eat dog world. When things get too crazy for me I quit taking work until I get caught up. Being greedy or stupid will eventual lead to disaster.

From what I know of Dan, and I've received two rings from him he's very immature at running a business. Apologizing for being a good machinist instead of wearing all the hats well is a cop out. In business only the well prepared and strong survive. Dan is breaking some very important rules if he wants to succeed and not have a heart attack.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

I might be good time for those considering a SRAM spiderless ring, that you can get one in weeks from MRP, and that it will have correct chainline. All the quality in the world won't give the HBC ring the offset needed to centre the ring on a 135mm cassette freehub.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> Just to be clear, that was not me regardless of whether i agree or disagree with your opinions. If a neg rep allows you to add your name, i would have.


I never thought is was you, you don't strike me as having difficulty expressing your views publicly.



jetboy23 said:


> This is not a valid arguement. Drastic example, but, if a child molester is admittedly attracted to 10yr olds... does that make it ok? No. That means, don't do what you know is bad.


I agree. This is not a valid argument because at no point have I attempted to provide justification, but rather clarification on the reality that HBC is a new business, learning business that has not breached ethics on purpose. My very next line below the one you quoted:



Jon Richard said:


> A breach of business ethics? Perhaps, but done so with willful intent? Hardly.





jetboy23 said:


> If you're bad at business... don't start a business.


How does one know what they're capable of without trying?



2_dogs said:


> As someone who's been in business my whole life I can tell you this. You need to wear all the hats. If you can't then maybe owning a business isn't for you. No disgrace there. Owning most businesses is the pits. It's a dog eat dog world. When things get too crazy for me I quit taking work until I get caught up. Being greedy or stupid will eventual lead to disaster.
> 
> From what I know of Dan, and I've received two rings from him he's very immature at running a business. Apologizing for being a good machinist instead of wearing all the hats well is a cop out. In business only the well prepared and strong survive. Dan is breaking some very important rules if he wants to succeed and not have a heart attack.


I take this to mean you feel it's fair to compare your lifetime of business experience with a fellow who's only been around since '09, that you yourself began your career as a businessman with all the wisdom you have now, and that it was not something you've acquired with experience.

Furthermore, you do realize that this thread is almost 40 pages long, and that such issues were not prevalent until the holiday season rolled around where Dan received an influx of orders while experiencing machinery down time and supply issues simultaneously, on top of his fathers quad bypass in September 2011.

My point being things seemed to be going pretty well until recently, so at what point should Dan admit failure and close up shop?

As I said:



Jon Richard said:


> I would hope that more grace would be afforded to someone who made available to the bicycle community parts that, for a time folks had no alternative, of such quality and value coming from a mountain biker for mountain bikers.


I agree with you whole heartedly 2 dogs when you say it's a dog eat dog world, when it comes to money some folks have no tolerance or sense of community support for a local guy who has the potential to make a great business someday. He makes a great product that lots of people want. Would we prefer him to fail rather than give him a chance to develop good business sense and continue providing his wares because he has failed to meet his stated lead times over a brief period of his brief business career?


----------



## Cererbus (Jan 31, 2011)

Ordered two stainless steel rear cogs on February 27th, received shipping notice May 10th, delivered May 18th.


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

I ordered my ring. It took months to come in. I knew from others that the holiday waiting time was months. I love my chain ring. It makes my bike look great. The wait is 100% worth it considering what the product and price is. Domestically handmade goods are hard to come by. Even harder to come by at this price. I am already planning on buying more rings of various sizes and colors for other builds.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I ordered a 32T Ti ring a few days ago, but despite it saying that shipping was $7, I did not get charged for the shipping. I emailed HBC back and let them know, but (obviously) got no reply.

Any suggestions? 

I am worried that, because I did not pay shipping, when my ring is finally ready, it will never ship...

SPP


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

SlowPokePete said:


> Any suggestions?


You're in this thread so I guess you know how it works - place an order, wait, wait and wait a little more, no communication and hopefully you get your stuff in the end.

Since you choose to place an order anyway I think you just have to wait, nothing you can do really.

And I know how you feel, I placed my order march 5th...


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

Jon Richard said:


> Furthermore, you do realize that this thread is almost 40 pages long, and that such issues were not prevalent until the holiday season rolled around where Dan received an influx of orders while experiencing machinery down time and supply issues simultaneously, on top of his fathers quad bypass in September 2011.
> 
> My point being things seemed to be going pretty well until recently, so at what point should Dan admit failure and close up shop?


This all happened a year ago. I waited well over three months for a chainring then, as did many people. As I recall it took as long to get my chainring as it took to get my custom frame.

Stuff happens, but this is NOT new.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Ordered my Spiderless rings on May 18th. As a back up / temporary I also ordered a MRP Bling Ring also on May 18th. The MRP shipped same day and arrived yesterday May 21st. My 32T is slightly off round and it is funny as the high side is actually right where I would want it. Basically right where I push forward on my Right Foot the hardest. It is a single speed application, but not too far out of round to cause a problem, I think.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

zandr said:


> This all happened a year ago. I waited well over three months for a chainring then, as did many people. As I recall it took as long to get my chainring as it took to get my custom frame.
> 
> Stuff happens, but this is NOT new.


I was not defending that this never or even rarely occurred, but I was of the mindset that this has become more prevalent within the last 6 months. Reading back through this thread the trend from positive to negative reports lean towards longer waits and more people waiting within that time frame.

I really hope everyone gets taken care of soon and Dan finds a way to balance his work load with his capabilities, I would hate to see this option for low cost quality custom bits disappear from the bike world landscape.


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

gbs said:


> I'm going to be calling him. I suggest anyone else who he's messing about does the same.
> 
> Funny he doesn't publish his details on the site. But a little googling...
> (858) 216-6317
> ...


Tried phoning this number, got someone talking about delivery food & drinks?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

So you actually thought you'd be able to call him up on the phone? Dude, if he doesn't communicate here in the forum or respond to emails on his web site do you really think your gonna dial up his number and talk to him?:madman:


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Let's have a contest to see who has waited the longest. 

I'll go first: 

order placed December 21, 2011 - still pending

I might win the "who has the most emails sent with 0 response" contest too, but I'll let someone else start that one up.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

I ordered November 21, 2011.

I have sent him 4 emails. 2 several months back, 1 last week and 1 this week, no response to any of them.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

ds33gt said:


> I ordered November 21, 2011.
> 
> I have sent him 4 emails. 2 several months back, 1 last week and 1 this week, no response to any of them.


Well, you've got me beat on the date, but I win on the email front - 6 sent, 0 responses


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

I see a patter here... Maybe it's only orders placed on the 21st of the month that somehow get forgotten while other dates get prioritized !

Maybe Dan is a mystic !


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

At is point anything is beleivable, I have since bought a spiderless ring and xo cranks for my stumpy fsr, but could still use my HBC ring on my stumpy evo HT if I ever receive.

The offset MRP rings aren't as blingy as an anodized HBC ring, but they line the chain up perfectly. Heck it only took a week to get my MRP products in.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Aug 12th, 1987. I win.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Simple 20t & 18t stainless steel cogs. No ano. 

Over 15 weeks and counting. If you subtract the 10 from 15, that still equals 5 weeks and longer than the lead time.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

adinpapa said:


> Let's have a contest to see who has waited the longest.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> ...


Ordered some nut tuggers before Dan quit making them. After several months I emailed him and asked what was going on, he said he sent them but didn't know why they never arrived. I think he forgot about them and never sent them because he gave me an immediate refund and then told me I don't make those now so you are SOL.

So ordered and will never receive for the win


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

I just get this feeling HBC is not long for this world. 

And why not temporarily stop taking orders to get caught up??????????


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Or even only take orders every other week...even though he may get more orders at once, he can also focus entirely on production at once on the in-between weeks


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

I placed order March 9th, and got a notice that it was in the queue for shipment on May 10th. Still nothing in the mail, and the USPS tracking number isn't activated. Maybe its just an automatic email saying it is coming soon. I put in a dispute with paypal, maybe that will get some attention.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

eonicks said:


> I placed order March 9th, and got a notice that it was in the queue for shipment on May 10th. Still nothing in the mail, and the USPS tracking number isn't activated. Maybe its just an automatic email saying it is coming soon. I put in a dispute with paypal, maybe that will get some attention.


I got an email on the same date with a tracking # for an order placed early February. Let me know how paypal works out. You're past the 45 day mark at this point. Almost what i think Dan eventually hopes for.

Why change your business practices if ppl keep ordering from him. Not only that, reading through this thread, ppl even defend him. Unfortunately, he is my only option for a Ti spiderless ring currently. So, i have to wait.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Recieved today*

There is hope


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

alex_sdca said:


> There is hope


Not hope, irritation. You ordered a month after i did and even got an ano ring. Still no product. If i lived my life with this sort of work ethic, i would have to kick my own a$z.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> Not hope, irritation. You ordered a month after i did and even got an ano ring. Still no product.


I hope you get your stuff soon and that everything works out. The parts do seem well made and maybe the production line is running smooth now.

It fits tight.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

That looks like the F-117 of SS cranks.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

I think its a m95X xtr crank

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Ordered a Ti spiderless ring on 3/5, received today. Looks great, took forever.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Got mine 15 minutes ago. Ordered 2/17, delivered 5/26. I hope you all get yours soon. Will post pics soon.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Stealth parts are cool. Can roll up on someone without being noticed, pass, and gone!



bad mechanic said:


> That looks like the F-117 of SS cranks.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

crazy8 said:


> Stealth parts are cool. Can roll up on someone without being noticed, pass, and gone!


Mine are so stealth, i haven't even seen them yet. LOL


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

May have arrive weeks ago and you've overlooked them :eekster:


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> Mine are so stealth, i haven't even seen them yet. LOL


That's funny $hit man!


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

I couldn't wait any longer. I put in a PayPal claim and WOW got a communication straight away. 

So, no communication after 3 emails to instant communication after claim. So much hassle the chainrings just aren't worth the bother and the reply i finally received really brought that home. 

Still waiting for my refund though. He said he'd do it shortly, that was a week ago. Anyway I'll certainly never order anything from this guy again...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice. Everyone is 1 step closer to getting their ring now!


----------



## kingpin_75s (Feb 2, 2011)

Ordered Spiderless Ti Ring and Ti Cog on 3/9 and shipping has now been updated to show its moving forward!  Hope to receive soon!

Details:
Ordered 3/9
Received Ready for Ship notice 5/10
Shipping moving forward 5/25


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Nice. Everyone is 1 step closer to getting their ring now!


Not me...ordered 29FEB. No com other than the mass email we all received a few weeks back. But, this is (sad to say) what's to be expected. Wish the lead time were as [email protected] as the rings and cogs...


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Nice. Everyone is 1 step closer to getting their ring now!


Like to think so but I doubt it...



AKxc said:


> Not me...ordered 29FEB. No com other than the mass email we all received a few weeks back. But, this is (sad to say) what's to be expected. Wish the lead time were as [email protected] as the rings and cogs...


Never received any blanket email myself and after being promised a refund "shortly" I haven't heard anything back since....


----------



## Roblo (Apr 23, 2009)

Ordered Feb 2nd. Got a shipping email March 31.

Finally got a package in the mail today, May 28, with a 32 tooth ti white industries splined chainring.

Too bad I ordered a 34.

The package was stamped April 3.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

donny70 said:


> I couldn't wait any longer. I put in a PayPal claim and WOW got a communication straight away...


I received nothing from HBC prior to May 7th despite my attempts to email him directly. Here are my recent interactions with Dan:

May 7th, I sent an email requesting an update and received no response.
May 10th, I received an automated shipping notification (two, actually) with tracking information. 
May 15th, there was no movement on the USPS tracking number so I followed up again with Dan via email, I asked for an accurate update or if he was unable or unwilling to give me an update to simply cancel my order. 
May 15th (17 minutes after my message was sent) His personal response was: "like the email says, it would go out within a few business days from when the email went out... It likely went out last night, it could take a day or two to show online."
May 24th There was no movement on the USPS tracking number so I emailed to request that my order be cancelled and my payment refunded - I received no response.
May 29th I emailed again to ask if he received my cancellation request and again asked to cancel my order.
May 29th, Dan responded that he did not receive my cancellation email and that the order had been shipped. After checking the tracking information, it was scanned at a USPS facility the evening of May 24th (after my first official cancellation)
May 29th - I then sent a follow up to Dan basically stating that this experience has been very frustrating and unacceptable. I told him that I was frustrated that I had cancelled my order and the tracking information indicates that it was shipped despite my cancellation. 
May 29th - His response to that message: "I didn't even ship anything on Thurs, so it was likely wed evening. I drop everything in the drop box after hours typically. regardless, even if I did see your email, there isn't any refunds once an item is made so it wouldn't have really mattered. Sorry you had a bad experience."

I did receive the order today.

Take these interactions how you will... but know that these are interactions between a business that is overdue by three times the quoted lead time and a repeat customer who had paid for the order in February. I cannot believe that that he points to his no refund policy after months and months of waiting around with - at best - no updates at all and - at worst - blatantly misleading "updates." That no refund policy is conveniently located in the same "agreement" that states his lead time is four weeks. In my opinion, when he stops holding up his end of the agreement, it's null and void. At that point, it's completely unreasonable to uphold a no refund policy.

Personally, I don't think anyone is out of line when they are completely disgusted by HBC's business practices. One thing for certain is that this will absolutely be the last time I place an order with HBC. I'll make do with whatever is available from any other reputable business. If that means Running a new crankset, then so be it.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

Ordered 29FEB
recieved 1/2 on 29MAY

Then today 1/2 my order showed up( Spiderless ring, and two cogs) received the Spiderless ring. As always it's a wonderful work of art...as for the cogs...guess they will get here soon enough...


----------



## nanerpuddin (Dec 28, 2008)

14 weeks I sent two emails and no replies. The only part i'm waiting on, and half the season past. Come on already.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

....


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

Finally I have my refund, now I can buy some chainrings yay!


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll order from HBC when they get there business in order, but until then I'll waiting stick with what I can get in about from the LBS or delivered in about 3 days. I'm sure they have great products, but the business side is just too much to tolerate. 

That said, if anyone has a 32t Ti they want to sell, PM me


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Roblo said:


> Finally got a package in the mail today, May 28, with a 32 tooth ti white industries splined chainring.
> 
> Too bad I ordered a 34.
> 
> The package was stamped April 3.


That sucks. His "agreement" says that if he screws up you need to return the chainring within three weeks. I'd get on that, because he seems to hold customers to a much higher standard than we're allowed to hold him.

I'll have to check my package... So yours is stamped by the post office on April 3rd? If that's the case then it could actually be a postal service screw up. If he printed out the label on April 3rd and it took 2 months to ship it out, then that's just par for the course unfortunately.


----------



## kingpin_75s (Feb 2, 2011)

*HBC Ti 32T ENO Ring and Ti 20T Cog Received Today!*

Ordered 3/9
Received Ready for Ship notice 5/10
Shipping moving forward 5/25
Received 5/30

Rings look great!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I ordered in early February and I am less than enthused to see you guys getting parts that ordered after I did. However, I just ordered in stock salsa chainring and Chris King cog this morning so I can get my new SS rolling. I guess this means he will probably ship my parts today, since now I have bought the same stuff twice. That is how my luck rolls. Hopefully I will get the parts someday.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Big Surprise in the Mailbox. Two beautiful blue rings waiting for me. Ordered on 12/1. Received today 5/31. I'll install them and be blingin' this weekend....


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Adim_X said:


> I ordered in early February and I am less than enthused to see you guys getting parts that ordered after I did. However, I just ordered in stock salsa chainring and Chris King cog this morning so I can get my new SS rolling. I guess this means he will probably ship my parts today, since now I have bought the same stuff twice. That is how my luck rolls. Hopefully I will get the parts someday.


+1. That's the added problem with many folks frustration here. Some ppl get their products MUCH faster than others. Then ppl pay extra money to get parts that will make the bike rideable until Dan finally decides to get off his can and deliver products ordered months ago. In the future, i will rather pay that extra money to a company who will deliver on time. Dan will not get more of my business. Luckily for him, he probably could care less about that.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd love to get some sweet bling drivetrain parts from Dan, but this thread is really swaying my thoughts. I have been enjoying my Salsa rings and Surly cogs for years. I can get them at wholesale and only have to wait 3 days for them.That is a big perk of working in a shop. Even though I get them so cheap and quick, I still want to try out some HBC stuff (and I'm willing to pay the price), I just don't want to wait the whole riding season and chance all the communication and "wrong item" issues that people are getting. I am very understanding, but something keeps pondering in the back of my mind...how many people are having issues that aren't MTBR members? How many others are having the same problems and not voicing themselves here? It could be worse than we think...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I have traded a couple emails with him recently regarding these issues and from the way I read the response, he is making rings and cogs in batches which would explain why people are getting their items not in the order of being ordered but Dan seemed pretty adamant that's he's not ripping anyone off and doing the best he can to get parts out. Just thought I'd throw that out there. That said, I'm still not ordering from him until my bike is built, I can't afford to have one part keep me from finishing my build, keeping me off my new bike for most of the summer. I will however, eventually place an order from him.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

I finally got my chainring, covered in dust. It's clearly been sitting around for ages, why couldn't he just post it earlier instead of being a prick.

Never again.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nubster said:


> I have traded a couple emails with him recently regarding these issues and from the way I read the response, he is making rings and cogs in batches which would explain why people are getting their items not in the order of being ordered but Dan seemed pretty adamant that's he's not ripping anyone off and doing the best he can to get parts out. Just thought I'd throw that out there. That said, I'm still not ordering from him until my bike is built, I can't afford to have one part keep me from finishing my build, keeping me off my new bike for most of the summer. I will however, eventually place an order from him.


That makes sense to churn out the same size ring and hopefully speed up setup times.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Nubster said:


> I have traded a couple emails with him recently regarding these issues and from the way I read the response, he is making rings and cogs in batches which would explain why people are getting their items not in the order of being ordered but Dan seemed pretty adamant that's he's not ripping anyone off and doing the best he can to get parts out..


I wish you were right, but I ordered the exact XTR spiderless CR (big photo on page 39) on Dec. 2011, and someone received it sooner. Sure it may have fallen through the cracks, but I sent too many emails that weren't responded to for me to think he is trying as hard as he can.

I placed two more orders and will file a claim with paypal (within 90 day limit) if I don't hear anything.

Dan should be scanning this thread every day for 10 minutes at least.. companies pay big bucks for this kinds of feedback. ALl the ingrediants for improving the business are in these pages. 1. improve communication 2. have consistent lead times 3. increase prices.

If I had the amazing skill Dan does, I'd seriously consider getting into this business.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

adinpapa said:


> I wish you were right, but I ordered the exact XTR spiderless CR (big photo on page 39) on Dec. 2011, and someone received it sooner. Sure it may have fallen through the cracks, but I sent too many emails that weren't responded to for me to think he is trying as hard as he can.
> 
> I placed two more orders and will file a claim with paypal (within 90 day limit) if I don't hear anything.
> 
> ...


That sucks to hear. I gave him a link to this thread and told him he really should check in and post up and at least let people know what's going on since he hasn't posted since February. Like you said, it would only take a few minutes, even if just a few times a week. At least it would show some effort instead of having everyone that ordered from him in the dark. Obviously he ignored it, but I know he read the email, he said so.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

16 1/2 weeks now. Still waiting.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> That sucks to hear. I gave him a link to this thread and told him he really should check in and post up and at least let people know what's going on since he hasn't posted since February. Like you said, it would only take a few minutes, even if just a few times a week. At least it would show some effort instead of having everyone that ordered from him in the dark. Obviously he ignored it, but I know he read the email, he said so.


Point and case, the guy is a moron.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> how many people are having issues that aren't MTBR members? How many others are having the same problems and not voicing themselves here? It could be worse than we think...


Interesting perspective. Since he churns out several hundred products per month, I tend to think the perspective given here is far skewed towards the negative. It's a pretty well known customer service phenomenon in general.
If everyone who got their stuff and was satisfied posted up the handful complaints over a few month period that this thread comprises would get lost in the noise.
It sucks to be the person who's order is screwed up or takes a long time, and I have sympathy for those people (unless they are complete d!cks), but it doesn't seem likely that your "tip of the iceberg" theory would play out if you looked at the numbers.
:thumbsup:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate to see customer issues with HBC degrade to calling him names. No need for this thread to go so low and become personal. Or are you throwing that crap out thinking it will goat him into responding? I vote no more trash talk :thumbsup:



gbs said:


> Point and case, the guy is a moron.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> Interesting perspective. Since he churns out several hundred products per month, I tend to think the perspective given here is far skewed towards the negative. It's a pretty well known customer service phenomenon in general.
> If everyone who got their stuff and was satisfied posted up the handful complaints over a few month period that this thread comprises would get lost in the noise.
> It sucks to be the person who's order is screwed up or takes a long time, and I have sympathy for those people (unless they are complete d!cks), but it doesn't seem likely that your "tip of the iceberg" theory would play out if you looked at the numbers.
> :thumbsup:


The problem is gonna be that the further along he gets and the more orders he takes the more behind he will get. This means messin up more orders and longer wait times for customers and a continually growing number of unsatisfied customers. There is a point where not one person can run a business by themselves, if they are producing a product that everyone wants. I think he might be seriously pushing that point and he needs help.

You can see from the progession of posts that the number of unsatsfied customers is getting bigger. *Fact is there is no way he can increase his production and not increase staff. *


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

He should stop taking orders then, until he can catch up.

He should also make it clear that his lead time isn't a few weeks, it's 4+ months. And that he forgets to post stuff, so it could be 6 months.

He should also mention that he hates email, and generally doesn't bother to reply.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

With a disclaimer like that how many orders with payment do you think he'd have?



gbs said:


> He should stop taking orders then, until he can catch up.
> 
> He should also make it clear that his lead time isn't a few weeks, it's 4+ months. And that he forgets to post stuff, so it could be 6 months.
> 
> He should also mention that he hates email, and generally doesn't bother to reply.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

crazy8 said:


> I hate to see customer issues with HBC degrade to calling him names. No need for this thread to go so low and become personal. Or are you throwing that crap out thinking it will goat him into responding? I vote no more trash talk :thumbsup:


^ This. Would have to agree here. Sure, waiting sucks but this thread really has went to ****.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

gbs said:


> Point and case, the guy is a moron.


That's low.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

gbs said:


> Point and case, the guy is a moron.


Speaking of morons, it's "case in point."

GTFO and take your shitty attitude with you.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

The only HBC product I currrently own and use is the 34 tooth ti ring that came on the used set of modded xtr's I bought in the mtbr classifieds.

I went ahead and ordered a 32 tooth ti ring for it a few weks ago.

I went into it knowing that I will be waiting a long time.

Dan seems like a nice guy. He makes a super high quality product at a very reasonable price.

I would say that, if you can wait an indefinite amount of time, place your order and let the wait begin.

If you don't want to wait, don't place an order.

Personally, I would rather him focus on making the parts than reading through 40 pages of BS, whick does, in fact, take more than a few minutes, as one poster suggested.

What I do think Dan should be doing is raising his prices, hiring some administative and machining staff, and growing his business. But it is his choice to operate the way he does.

I look forward to getting my new ring. I know it will be a while. But as long as it eventually shows up at my door, I'm OK with it.

And calling the guy names is silly:nono::madman:

SPP


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

crazy8 said:


> I hate to see customer issues with HBC degrade to calling him names. No need for this thread to go so low and become personal. Or are you throwing that crap out thinking it will goat him into responding? I vote no more trash talk :thumbsup:


So, what do you normally call a person who takes your money (over $250) and provides no product 16 weeks later? If the customer knew about this thread, you can argue its to be expected and the customer was the moron who placed the order. Otherwise, a 4 week lead time quadrupled... feels like prison rape at times.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Myself, Once the stated timeline for delivery of my purchase had passed and adding a few days, because I think that only reasonable, I would use the contact info the seller provided so that I could get the reason and status. Given that information I could then decide whether I would wait or cancel my order. That would be my option since the contract of the sale gave a specific delivery time and the seller have voided the contract. 

If my attempts to contact the seller without any response and not being given the opportunity to make the decision of waiting or cancelling. I wouldn't call HIM anything.......What I would do is submit a claim to PayPal for full return of my money from the COMPANY. PayPal would have no problem refunding your funds since the seller has voided the contract and you had made reasonable effort to make contact the seller. That's what's so good about PayPal, it works both ways protects the buyer just as the seller. You pay for this transaction insurance, so I'd use it.

I think my way would save me the daily frustration that damn, it didn't arrive today, well maybe tomorrow! Oh crap tomorrows Sunday, well maybe Monday. Damn, think I'll go to a forum and share my frustration
with the others. It's makes me feel better knowing I'm not alone others are going through the same crap as me. Helps me deal with the pain being in a support group 

Had one last thing to add. If you had ever been in the joint and witnessed a "prison rape" go down, then dude your crazy as hell for not clearing this up asap. There isn't anything made worth that


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> So, what do you normally call a person who takes your money (over $250) and provides no product 16 weeks later? If the customer knew about this thread, you can argue its to be expected and the customer was the moron who placed the order. Otherwise, a 4 week lead time quadrupled...* feels like prison rape at times.*


Know what prison rape feels like? :eekster:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

who you talkin to zeppy :skep: lol


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

zeppy said:


> Know what prison rape feels like? :eekster:


I can only imagine its like taking it in the rear... sort of like a seller who doesn't care about providing an update on "your" purchased item, not responding to emails, and not providing a product which you paid for. Basically, a very uneasy and uncomfortable feeling which boarders on violation .


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

FYI: You do know that PayPal's buyer protection policies have time limitations for claim filing....right? After that all you can do is wait, hope, but at least there's a support group to help you deal  

Hey everyone, I sympathize with your frustration and have felt the anxiety of waiting on a new part, but surely you can find an alternative ring, cog. I can't even imagine a chain ring worth taking it up the a$$ for :ciappa: butt for that matter I can't imagine that at all.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

crazy8, i'm not sure if you're being serious or patronizing. I feel the latter. Fact is that Dan seemingly has the "agreement" set up to to make you wait 4 weeks. Then, those who are nice and figure its taking a slightly longer time, will wait 2 more weeks. Now Paypal is no help. Try and email Dan to cancel the order has (i've tried) resulted in zero contact. 

As for alternatives, at this point i shouldn't have to order a usable product just because Dan is shady and doesn't even closely follow his own posted lead times. He has my money and i have no product. Every other person thinking about ordering from him should know that ppl order from him and still don't have a product after 4 months. 

So, unless you represent HBC, i don't really care what you think about my current experience with him. You have zero bearing on my money that he has or my product he has not delivered. Butt, thank you for the funny smiley...


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> I can only imagine its like taking it in the rear... sort of like a seller who doesn't care about providing an update on "your" purchased item, not responding to emails, and not providing a product which you paid for. Basically, a very uneasy and uncomfortable feeling which boarders on violation .


I know you're upset and feel slighted, but this is nothing like prison rape.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> I can only imagine its like taking it in the rear...


Some people like it up the rear so I'd imagine this whole HBC experience has been quite pleasant for a handful of customers.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> I can only imagine its like taking it in the rear... sort of like a seller who doesn't care about providing an update on "your" purchased item, not responding to emails, and not providing a product which you paid for. Basically, a very uneasy and uncomfortable feeling which boarders on violation .


C'mon, we are all friends here, you can tell us, no shame.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

jetboy, I do not represent HBC in any way, and will not align myself with any business that has no respect for their paying customers issues. Having a good product is only part of running a good business. As I was told in my last communication, if I can't deal with the way things are, then source my rings elsewhere. With that said, I will definitely find a new source for quality rings in the near future. I should have long ago. After 3 years there is no excuse for a business to have 1st year issues.

Need to get out and ride. A specific brand ring or cog should not have a negative impact on the enjoyment of jumping on your bike and riding. IMO

Like AZ said were all here because of our common love riding. I will never directly attack anyone. Just trying to bring awareness to how things sound. It hit me yesterday with name calling and becoming personal. Wanted to stop the direction post were taking.



jetboy23 said:


> crazy8, i'm not sure if you're being serious or patronizing. I feel the latter. Fact is that Dan seemingly has the "agreement" set up to to make you wait 4 weeks. Then, those who are nice and figure its taking a slightly longer time, will wait 2 more weeks. Now Paypal is no help. Try and email Dan to cancel the order has (i've tried) resulted in zero contact.
> 
> As for alternatives, at this point i shouldn't have to order a usable product just because Dan is shady and doesn't even closely follow his own posted lead times. He has my money and i have no product. Every other person thinking about ordering from him should know that ppl order from him and still don't have a product after 4 months.
> 
> So, unless you represent HBC, i don't really care what you think about my current experience with him. You have zero bearing on my money that he has or my product he has not delivered. Butt, thank you for the funny smiley...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey All,

just wanted to chime in and request some of y'all chill on the name calling.

To date this thread outlines exactly what MTBR does best - providing real time customer reviews/accolades/critique of products and services.

There is no need to turn it into a flame fest.

Thanks,
CHUM


----------



## surreal (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been looking at HBC components, and they're xxxtra hott. Been thinking of ordering a cog, possibly a ring, and I'm very glad I found this thread.

Seems to me that HBC is NOT the place to order from, if you're in a hurry. I guess a few months for a custom, totally unique, high-quality component isn't entirely out of line; if you just gotta have it, you can run something cheap whilst ya wait. NBD. Ppl who are impatient or who think that a business oughta be lightning-quick, McDonald's-style, maybe ought not order from HBC.

OTOH, maybe some more realistic information is in order. The sight is quoting a 4week lead time, with a nebulous "possibly longer on some orders". Being that even the happiest customers on this thread are reporting lead times >4weeks, this "disclaimer" in the sales agreement seems misleading. Maybe a more realistic time-frame is in order?

As for not answering emails-- in this day and age, that's basically unacceptable. If someone is soooooooooo swamped with orders that they can't answer emails or even realize that they've received a particular email from a _paying customer_, maybe it's time to hire an employee. Even if the profit margins are razor-thin (thousands of cogs/rings at $45 to $150 each? can't be doing that badly), surely a part-time worker making a modest hourly wage could help with some emails and running stuff out to be shipped?

I know there's no such thing as bad press, and a lot of folks on this thread are really happy with their ish, but a 41-page thread about delays and ignored emails _can't_ be good for business. I know it stopped me from placing an order this week, but I still might order some stuff up in the future...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Stopped me as well. MRP is getting my business.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Stopped me as well. MRP is getting my business.


Does MRP offer spiderless chainrings for shimano or am I the only one that can't figure out their site? If they do can someone post a link??


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Far as I can tell, SRAM only at this point. They are doing another batch mid-June, maybe they'll have some Shimano stuff then, I don't know.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't let the long wait sway you guys from ordering...yes the wait sucks, but HBC's craftsmanship is well worth the wait. I got a MRP Spiderless bling ring to hold me over till my Ti Spiderless got here, now that I have it, MRP's not even in the same league as HBC...MRP's rings are nice, yes, but HBC's are just a work of art. I feel you can't rush quality! Again I hate the wait for HBC, but wait I will...it's like Christmas when they do finally arrive! My two cents anyway


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll certainly order again.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

If you do order, order two, cos by the time the first one wears out, he probably wouldn't have made or shipped your second.


----------



## tristero (May 11, 2010)

Truth In Advertising:

Dan needs to tell his customers that there is a 16 week wait time - then when everybody gets their product at week 14 - they'll fill a thread with how great his products are and how fast he was!

I've been waiting 7 weeks - tried to cancel even, and not a word. I'll never order again - and I'll discourage my friends from ordering from him. 

Perception is reality - HBC is a sloppy business to say the least.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I have surpassed the 4 week mark. Yes, i would like my new cog. But the reality is that I have gotten stronger during the weight. I have been riding a 17t instead of the 18t I had been on. So I guess that is a good thing.

On the other hand I have been thinking about ordering a new 32t ring in red. I should have ordered it when I ordered the cog but just didn't think about it. Not that my current HBC ring is having problems mind you, just need some more color.

I would love to look at other rings out there but unfortunately I have a modded M960 crank from Crazy8 (totally kick @$$ part mind you-great customer service as well, and timely!) which has a wacked out bcd of 102. This really limits what is out there for a dedicated SS ring (of nice quality). I would love to go spiderless which of course means buying another crank all together. By the time I actually save the money for the new cranks, I would probably have my HBC ring in hand. In my case, I will probably be dealing with the weight yet again, cuz I love my frickn cranks!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Really????????????????????????????*



tristero said:


> Truth In Advertising:
> 
> Dan needs to tell his customers that there is a 16 week wait time - then when everybody gets their product at week 14 - they'll fill a thread with how great his products are and how fast he was!
> 
> ...


This is STILL happening? Apparently an entire year is not enough for him to "kick that cold"


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

AKxc said:


> Don't let the long wait sway you guys from ordering...yes the wait sucks, but HBC's craftsmanship is well worth the wait. I got a MRP Spiderless bling ring to hold me over till my Ti Spiderless got here, now that I have it, MRP's not even in the same league as HBC...MRP's rings are nice, yes, but HBC's are just a work of art. I feel you can't rush quality! Again I hate the wait for HBC, but wait I will...it's like Christmas when they do finally arrive! My two cents anyway


For me, the wait is not the issue at all. I have no problem whatsoever with waiting for a quality product as long as I know that I'll be waiting when I order it. That information needs to come from the business itself and not from an internet forum thread of pissed off customers (like myself).

My issues with HBC are, in no particular order: 
1)misrepresentation of lead times before order placement
2)misrepresentation of lead times after order placement
3)multiple breakdowns in communication
4)disrespect toward customers
5)blantantly misleading or incorrect information in emails
6)orders shipping weeks or months "out of order" with no discernable rhyme or reason
7)breach of contract

Pick any _single_ issue from that list and it should cause a consumer to think twice about placing an order with HBC. The fact that these issues are all verifiable from multiple customers indicates that HBC is unprofessional at best. While some people can look beyond these business issues and will roll the dice with their money and place an order anyway, I am not one of those people.

The fact that HBC is so blatantly unprofessional is the reason that I will not order from them in the future.

I encourage those who have good experiences with HBC to post here, just as much as I encourage those with negative experiences to post. Since this is the only way to get any type of idea what is going on with HBC, everyone needs to speak up - not just the naysayers.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, I just looked at the calendar and as it turns out it has been 10 weeks since I placed my order for my red 18t alu cog. I am still waiting and typically don't think too much about it until I come on here and check up on this thread.


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

*Received*

Ordered in February 20th and received June1st.
Nice piece of aluminium (51 g).
To replace my "old" Bling 30t.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

AKxc said:


> Don't let the long wait sway you guys from ordering...yes the wait sucks, but HBC's craftsmanship is well worth the wait. HBC's are just a work of art. I feel you can't rush quality! Again I hate the wait for HBC, but wait I will...it's like Christmas when they do finally arrive! My two cents anyway


Yes



Stevob said:


> I'll certainly order again.


Yes.

Drivetrain has been solid as a rock. Even when pulling the extra 60+ pounds of my son and his trail-a-bike. No skips or thrown chains. None.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

HBC rings look awesome! 

But I was scared away from ordering due to the lead times described in this thread. Thank you everyone for sharing, both pictures of received product and stories about longer than quoted wait times. I suspect he'll eventually figure out how to quote accurate lead times and respond to customer inquiries. Long lead times are ok... as long as this is communicated well.

So instead I ordered an MRP bling ring today. Only one reseller website claimed to have them in stock and I was skeptical that they actually were in stock. Also note that the MRP website ran out stock of their last available size today, the 28T ring. Now MRP is completely out of the slightly round stock. 

But the good news is that I have received shipment notice and a tracking number for the bling ring. So apparently I don't have to wait 4 or more months to go spiderless on my new singlespeed build. I like the look of the HBC better but didn't want to have to buy a spider and 104bcd ring as just a temporary solution while waiting.


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

AKxc said:


> Don't let the long wait sway you guys from ordering...yes the wait sucks, but HBC's craftsmanship is well worth the wait. I got a MRP Spiderless bling ring to hold me over till my Ti Spiderless got here, now that I have it, MRP's not even in the same league as HBC...MRP's rings are nice, yes, but HBC's are just a work of art. I feel you can't rush quality! Again I hate the wait for HBC, but wait I will...it's like Christmas when they do finally arrive! My two cents anyway


Dang, at this rate, it will be Christmas when I receive mine. Good thing I ordered Red to put me in the holiday spirit! :madmax:


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

dfiler said:


> HBC rings look awesome!
> 
> But I was scared away from ordering due to the lead times described in this thread. Thank you everyone for sharing, both pictures of received product and stories about longer than quoted wait times. I suspect he'll eventually figure out how to quote accurate lead times and respond to customer inquiries. Long lead times are ok... as long as this is communicated well.
> 
> ...


Just FYI, MRP will have another run of the bling rings in a week or so. Of course, they will be the full price rather than the discount, but at least a spiderless option will be available and actually shipped when ordered.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Nubster said:


> Just FYI, MRP will have another run of the bling rings in a week or so. Of course, they will be the full price rather than the discount, but at least a spiderless option will be available and actually shipped when ordered.


Interesting to see the comparative price point.
Asian manufacture, one color (grey), one spline (SRAM) and your choice of 3 (4?) tooth counts for $70 + shipping.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

If an Asian manufacturer produces a Sram ring and ships it out when i order it, why buy American? Dan is an example of why, sometimes, country pride is a let down (i am American). I don't want a special color and only need a 32t ring (i admit i ordered a 33t from Dan). Still, $70 is half what Dan has of my money for a ring i have no idea when i will see. I ordered 2 cogs, 20t & 18t, on Feb 7th and still haven't recieved them. I guess Valentine's is a big holiday season for Dan. pffft.


----------



## cocdylews (Jun 5, 2012)

I really can't wait for this one.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> Interesting to see the comparative price point.
> Asian manufacture, one color (grey), one spline (SRAM) and your choice of 3 (4?) tooth counts for $70 + shipping.


$70 for a chainring within a week of ordering or a chainring for $45 that you _ might_ see within 4 months.

If you have the time, go with HBC. But for some of us, we need the chainring THIS summer, not next. Otherwise, I'd wait.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just placed my 3rd order for 951 chainrings. I'll be back in 3 months to complain


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

ordered Feb 7th.
shipment notice May 10th.
STILL WAITING...June 5th.


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

*my status*

ordered Feb 7th.
shipping notice May 10th.
STILL WAITING...June 5th.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

fryed_1 said:


> Just placed my 3rd order for 951 chainrings. I'll be back in 3 months to complain


Now this is funny :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

fryed_1 said:


> Just placed my 3rd order for 951 chainrings. I'll be back in 3 months to complain


Well said!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Nubster said:


> Just FYI, MRP will have another run of the bling rings in a week or so. Of course, they will be the full price rather than the discount, but at least a spiderless option will be available and actually shipped when ordered.


Thanks. But hmmm, the reseller I bought from is selling them at full price. Perhaps I should not have assumed that they were from a new, to-spec production run with proper tolerances. If the ring isn't round, I it'll be returned/exchanged for a non-defective version.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

pcrage_2 said:


> ordered Feb 7th.
> shipment notice May 10th.
> STILL WAITING...June 5th.


I ordered on the exact same date. Also, still waiting. 17 weeks.



fryed_1 said:


> Just placed my 3rd order for 951 chainrings. I'll be back in 3 months to complain


You already know its going to take a minimum of 3 months and many have been waiting 4+. How could you even complain at that point? If you do, its obvious you knew what you were getting into and that would make you a moron. Hopefully you were just trying to be funny. Either way, enjoy your wait :thumbsup:.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> You already know its going to take a minimum of 3 months and many have been waiting 4+. How could you even complain at that point? If you do, its obvious you knew what you were getting into and that would make you a moron. Hopefully you were just trying to be funny. Either way, enjoy your wait :thumbsup:.


Hi jetboy... I'd like you to meet my little brother Sarcasm. It's obvious you two are not acquainted, so get to know each other well. I'm sure you kids will get along fine.

yes I know it will take that long. Hence my _*third*_ time ordering. I like the look, quality and ride of Dan's products and I don't order my crap last minute after reading 40+ pages of wait times not being what was stated on the website. If I wanted a lesser quality, more expensive alum chainring and cog set, I would go get me a X0 crankset tomorrow and place my MRP order tonight.

But personally, I like to plan ahead for these things. New frame is on order, rims and spokes on order as well as a dozen other parts that will take 3wks to get here. I have a crapton of sanding and polishing to do to my 951 crank arms and half a dozen other small parts I'll have to order that I'm sure I'll forget at the last minute. And guess what!?! I have an ebay special raceface crankset with 32t blackspire and my old 16t surly that I spent a grand total of $29 shipped on that will work just great until the new stuff gets here! See! Planning ahead! It works great for other things than just babies and anniversaries too!!!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

fryed_1 said:


> Hi jetboy... I'd like you to meet my little brother Sarcasm. It's obvious you two are not acquainted, so get to know each other well. I'm sure you kids will get along fine.
> 
> yes I know it will take that long. Hence my _*third*_ time ordering. I like the look, quality and ride of Dan's products and I don't order my crap last minute after reading 40+ pages of wait times not being what was stated on the website. If I wanted a lesser quality, more expensive alum chainring and cog set, I would go get me a X0 crankset tomorrow and place my MRP order tonight.
> 
> But personally, I like to plan ahead for these things. New frame is on order, rims and spokes on order as well as a dozen other parts that will take 3wks to get here. I have a crapton of sanding and polishing to do to my 951 crank arms and half a dozen other small parts I'll have to order that I'm sure I'll forget at the last minute. And guess what!?! I have an ebay special raceface crankset with 32t blackspire and my old 16t surly that I spent a grand total of $29 shipped on that will work just great until the new stuff gets here! See! Planning ahead! It works great for other things than just babies and anniversaries too!!!


I planned ahead also. I ordered parts in february for a may build. I figured 3 months was enough.....


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

adim_x said:


> i planned ahead also. I ordered parts in february for a may build. I figured 3 months was enough.....





fryed_1 said:


> raceface crankset with 32t blackspire and my old 16t surly that i spent a grand total of $29 shipped on that will work just great until the new stuff gets here!


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

March 18th and waiting.....


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

fryed_1 said:


>


I have subsequently bought a Chris King cog and salsa chainring. This issue will not stop my from riding my shiny new bike. At this point I don't even want the cog I ordered, as I realized 22t is way off on the gearing I want. I am thinking more like an 18t cog is in order. Oh well, maybe this will be worth money on ebay as a collectors item, due to limited availability.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Adim_X said:


> I have subsequently bought a Chris King cog and salsa chainring. This issue will not stop my from riding my shiny new bike. At this point I don't even want the cog I ordered, as I realized 22t is way off on the gearing I want. I am thinking more like an 18t cog is in order. Oh well, maybe this will be worth money on ebay as a collectors item, due to limited availability.


Let me know when the 22 comes and I will buy it from you ...

SPP


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

9 weeks....still waiting....


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomorrow will be 10 weeks for me. Since it takes this long, I placed another order for a replacement that I won't have to wait for once the first one dies. Should be a nice christmas present to myself since I am sure I will have forgotten about it by then...


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

I definitely ordered a duplicate Ti spiderless in March just to have it sitting there ready to go.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I ordered my new chainrings two days ago and I've yet to hear back or see ANYTHING in the mail yet!!! I'm OUTRAGED at this! I expect results on MY schedule and not anyone else's!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I love the negative rep I get for supporting the small business...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fryed, i would bet if anybody gave you a neg rep, it was not for supporting small business. Maybe more to do with your genetic relationship to your brother, Sarcasm. 

I don't know whats funnier, your rude comments or whining about pointless neg reps ...


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> Fryed, i would bet if anybody gave you a neg rep, it was not for supporting small business. Maybe more to do with your genetic relationship to your brother, Sarcasm.
> 
> I don't know whats funnier, your rude comments or whining about pointless neg reps ...


I fail to see how can you kids be so upset. You did one of two things:

1) You bought a product from a company without researching it first. All you have to do is search Homebrewed Components and this thread is at the top of every list. If you're not smart enough to research something before you buy, then it's you're own fault. Reading through the thread, you can easily tell that lead times are WAY off from the website, but there are nearly zero reports of anyone unsatisfied with the product, regardless of the wait time and none that I can find of anyone never receiving their order.

2) You did research and bought anyways and now you're complaining because everything you read about it true. If you're whining about this now after reading, then you're more of an idiot for purchasing blind knowing what the wait times were. Then you openly whine and complain about it because you thought you would be "special" and get yours within the 4 weeks?

Hell, even if it was the 4 week wait as stated on the website, I would have an alternative available so I wasn't staring at a new build on the wall. But you know what, keep complaining about your unfinished build because you either didn't research your purchase or you thought you were above everyone else and wouldn't have to wait. While you're doing that, I will happily be riding past every day and smiling while I continue to wait.

Have a nice ride!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Grrr! Internet fighting! "don't make me turn my caps lock on!"


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

1) I did research and found, as many already know, that HBC makes bad a$z rings and cogs. And, he is a local small business owner. This is why i ordered from him. He still has my money and i'm still waiting for my products. 

The 4 week leadtime is grossly misadvertised. I'm over 18 weeks now. I think every experience, good and bad, should be placed where others can be informed. Had i seen this thread before i might not have ordered from him. I know i will not place another order to him again. 

Luckily, i have 3 bikes that i rotate through. I'm not missing out on any pedal time due to this. HBC rings were not for an initial build, but, merely a modification for my SS. I rode it yesterday in a local race and smiled the entire time.

What i don't get is how you all can get so bent about neg reps. I wouldn't even know the rep chicklets exsisted here until you kids get all twisted by them and post about getting negative rep'd. That is funny.

While we're at it, lets keep this thread on topic... about HBC products and his customer service. The positive and negative side of it. Have a great ride.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> 1) I did research and found, as many already know, that HBC makes bad a$z rings and cogs. And, he is a local small business owner. This is why i ordered from him. He still has my money and i'm still waiting for my products.


Exactly the same reason I ordered it and am still waiting.



> The 4 week leadtime is grossly misadvertised. I'm over 18 weeks now. I think every experience, good and bad, should be placed where others can be informed. Had i seen this thread before i might not have ordered from him.


How could you have researched it and NOT come upon this thread? It's the first return, even before his own website...



> What i don't get is how you all can get so bent about neg reps. I wouldn't even know the rep chicklets exsisted here until you kids get all twisted by them and post about getting negative rep'd. That is funny.


Who's bent? I thought it was funny as well that people such as yourself and others get all out of shape ordering a product you "say" you researched, should have know the misleading lead times, yet still whine and scream when it doesn't go how you want.

Personally I found the negative comments left for me funny, which is why I said something about it.

I'm in the same boat as you, having ordered in early March and received nothing other than a general email stating that my order is behind schedule. I'm happily riding and waiting though and not screaming and complaining. It's not like anyone in the last 40+ pages has posted about NOT receiving what they ordered - just not in the time frame they would have preferred. In fact, many people do complain about the times and still say they would do it again, myself included - and in fact I have ordered again just this week.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

There's a lot of sand in vaginas here. It seems the younger, the more sand...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

fryed_1 said:


> All you have to do is search Homebrewed Components and this thread is at the top of every list. If you're not smart enough to research something before you buy, then it's you're own fault. *Reading through the thread, you can easily tell that lead times are WAY off from the website*, but there are nearly zero reports of anyone unsatisfied with the product, regardless of the wait time and none that I can find of anyone never receiving their order.
> 
> 2) You did research and bought anyways and now you're complaining because everything you read about it true. If you're whining about this now after reading, then you're more of an idiot for purchasing blind knowing what the wait times were. *Then you openly whine and complain about it because you thought you would be "special" and get yours within the 4 weeks?*


After reading this again, i had to think... its the misrepresentation of lead times and comon practice of delaying the buyer to fall well outside the 45 days paypal refund that irritates me the most. Thank you for pointing this out.



jetboy23 said:


> 1) I did research and found, as many already know, that HBC makes bad a$z rings and cogs. And, he is a local small business owner. This is why i ordered from him. *He still has my money and i'm still waiting for my products.*
> 
> *The 4 week leadtime is grossly misadvertised. I'm over 18 weeks now. I* think every experience, good and bad, should be placed where others can be informed. Had i seen this thread before i might not have ordered from him. I know i will not place another order to him again.


I have changed my mind and am done waiting. Not only that, Paypal is now monitoring HBC for his practice of delaying buyers to fall outside of the resolution period. Thank you Fryed for pointing out i must be an idiot to think i would receive items i paid for within the stated time. Or within 45 days (Paypal cutoff). Or, even 3 months. Or, even 4 months. Now Paypal has HBC on thier radar to see how common my issue is. If anyone else is tired of this, let Paypal know. They are watching.

The rest of you are now 2 orders closer.


----------



## nanerpuddin (Dec 28, 2008)

pcrage_2 said:


> ordered Feb 7th.
> shipping notice May 10th.
> STILL WAITING...June 5th.


Ordered mine same day got mine a week ago. My build is finally done. Does nice work but way to long ( 15 weeks ) no emails just showed up.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

Might not be that he is so busy, might be just reducing costs. Our anodizing shop charges $85 minimum per color. If you only have a few to run that color, how can you possibly make any profit?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

He told me that he was SO busy, he didn't have time to read or respond to all emails. Ironically, he told me this in an email.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

My favourite bit on HBC's website:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

TacoMan said:


> Might not be that he is so busy, might be just reducing costs. Our anodizing shop charges $85 minimum per color. If you only have a few to run that color, how can you possibly make any profit?


He does his own anodizing.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

crazy8 said:


> FYI: You do know that PayPal's buyer protection policies have time limitations for claim filing....right?


I am a Homebrewed owner and i am about to place another order very soon.

BUT on the p1ssweak PayPal protection, all they are is a greedy middle man, you send them your cash from bank/credit card, they slide a few notes into their own pocket and give the seller whats left.

As soon as a credit card company contacts them, they sh1t their pants, hand the cash back to the credit card company and threaten the seller to pay them the money back or they will hand the account to a debt collection agency.

So if you have not got an item from anyone, contact your credit card company and report it, they WILL get your money back from PayPal, their 30-60 day waffle is not worth squat, they have no clout whatsoever.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, paypal will only get your money back from the seller IF there is money left in their pp account. If not, they close the case with no settlement. I got ripped off from a guy that was selling paintball gear several years ago. He was selling the same item to multiple people, posting up fake tracking info, ect. I finally contacted paypal, opened a claim, they found in my favor, and were able to recover <$10 out of the >$100 the dirtball had of mine, because that's all that was in his account. They closed the case after that so I was out $90+. So yeah, the advise of using a credit card through paypal is good, they will usually do a lot more to get all your money back.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Is this correct..*

From what I understand, if enough complaints are filed at Paypal, the vendor will lose his right to even use Paypal as a service...

There has got to be a threshold where Paypal says "Sorry...you are clipped.."


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

rydbyk said:


> From what I understand, if enough complaints are filed at Paypal, the vendor will lose his right to even use Paypal as a service...
> 
> There has got to be a threshold where Paypal says "Sorry...you are clipped.."


If this is true, it would have to be a *percentage* of transactions. 100 complaints out of 200 transactions is a lot... out of 1,000,000? Not so much.
Based on info Dan has posted here, he's likely turned out somewhere in the neighborhood of 5,000-6,000 products since this thread started
Just a bit of perspective, since some folks seem to think orders are "trickling" and that this thread represents only a portion of the negative experiences but somehow an exaggeration of the postitive ones.
:thumbsup:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

PayPal is no longer the method used for payment on HBC site. Now payment is by credit card.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

You don't always hear from the customer who is satisfied with their experience with a vender, but you'll always hear from the customer who's had a bad experience, that why good customer service and communication is so important. Folks just want to know there order hasn't fallen through a crack and been lost. If not by the vender then could be by the mail. When you receive a notice of mailing weeks in advance of your item actually being mailed you obviously wonder if it's in the lost mail bin somewhere.



meltingfeather said:


> If this is true, it would have to be a *percentage* of transactions. 100 complaints out of 200 transactions is a lot... out of 1,000,000? Not so much.
> Based on info Dan has posted here, he's likely turned out somewhere in the neighborhood of 5,000-6,000 products since this thread started
> Just a bit of perspective, since some folks seem to think orders are "trickling" and that this thread represents only a portion of the negative experiences but somehow an exaggeration of the postitive ones.
> :thumbsup:


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I wonder if that was before or after Paypal began the monitoring of HBC transactions. hmmm...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe, if you think $270 is petty. I wish i had your bank roll.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> I wonder if that was before or after Paypal began the monitoring of HBC transactions. hmmm...


Your really starting to sound petty, just an observation.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> If this is true, it would have to be a *percentage* of transactions. 100 complaints out of 200 transactions is a lot... out of 1,000,000? Not so much.
> Based on info Dan has posted here, he's likely turned out somewhere in the neighborhood of 5,000-6,000 products since this thread started
> Just a bit of perspective, since some folks seem to think orders are "trickling" and that this thread represents only a portion of the negative experiences but somehow an exaggeration of the postitive ones.
> :thumbsup:


Agree...well..sorta..

HBC offers a solid/unique product...for the moment at least.. HBC seems to provide a "service" that is acceptable to the following types of buyers:

1. Buyer who is aware BEFORE purchase that it may take upwards of 8 months to receive product, as opposed to stated time listed on website..

2. Those who purchased and HBC, for whatever reason, was in the process of already making "that" ring or had one sitting on the shelf to mail out immediately. Of course you got your ring fast...congrats!! 

Clearly, based on this thread, there are many members that do not fit in to either category.

I was "over it" after I ranted and pissed people off about 1 year ago. Dan ended up canceling my order. Perhaps my ego got the best of me. I sucked it up and went away assuming that once Dan "kicked that cold", that he would rectify the situation with dishonest turn around times and sometimes complete lack of communication for months on end.

Here we are nearly ONE YEAR later. What has changed? Apparently nothing...

To assume that everyone is going to "research" HBC before a purchase as some have suggested is just plain silly. Assuming that every buyer "knows what they are getting themselves into BEFORE purchase" is silly also.

To "know that you are supposed to plan ahead and order up a different ring to hold you over until the HBC product arrives" is silly.

No..MF..none of these are your quotes...just some I remember along the way from others..

Supporting the small guy? Good on ya! I do feel strongly that most of the HBC customers are not aware of what they may be getting themselves into on their initial purchase with regards to wait time.

I also feel that the "loyalty" to HBC only exists right now because of the product he offers. The moment that a company offers up something equal in cost/craftsmanship, HBC will be toast IF he does not rectify the existing issues. As stated before, it has been a loooong time since I even thought about this thread. He seems to have perhaps even regressed in the world of communication.

Those who fit into categories 1 or 2 above.... great! If option 1 or 2 happened to be me, perhaps I would be totally OK with my experience with HBC regardless of the misleading order times he has posted on his very own website. I might even dismiss his lack of communication.. Perhaps I would even be defending the guy here now...today..

I will disappear back into the darkness now... (aka other threads about our sport...)

.03


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> PayPal is no longer the method used for payment on HBC site. Now payment is by credit card.


Since when? I just ordered (yeah, I'm prepared for the wait) on the 5th and used pp.

***EDIT***

I just went through the order process without actually ordering, you can use googlecheckout or paypal still.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Why are some of you so hellbent on shutting down his operation? You don't like it, we know that. You've voiced it already so let it go, get your money back and leave your comments for others to read and make their own decisions from. You aren't supplying any new information on updated communication or lead times that hasn't been realized and known since post #1.

Do your thing, post your opinion, cancel your order, get your money back and STFU.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe, because HBC has such terrible bussiness ethics that its amazing he is still in business. Besides, ppl like you who have nothing to do with HBC or the money that Dan has of mine, seem to agitate my nerves when its possible i may never even see my money. This is because Dan has established a wait period that will exceed the 45 day period. I luckily have received my money back for one product, but, i don't know about my cogs that i ordered 4 months ago. 

Until i get my cash or product, i will consider him a crook who nearly needs to be forced to produce or repay. This is what every newcomer to this thread should know. So, i'll keep posting it.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

He has my money too kiddo and you don't hear me whining and crying about it.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll say it again, its my money. It may be petty to you, but, i worked hard for it and deserve a product i paid for. No product and no money is not petty to me.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> Maybe, because HBC has such terrible bussiness ethics that its amazing he is still in business. Besides, ppl like you who have nothing to do with HBC or the money that Dan has of mine, seem to agitate my nerves when its possible i may never even see my money. This is because Dan has established a wait period that will exceed the 45 day period. I luckily have received my money back for one product, but, i don't know about my cogs that i ordered 4 months ago.
> 
> Until i get my cash or product, i will consider him a crook who nearly needs to be forced to produce or repay. This is what every newcomer to this thread should know. So, i'll keep posting it.


And I'll keep saying that it sounds petty.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

You can keep calling him Petty but he Won't Back Down!!!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude get a surly cog and a salsa ring and go ride your bike. When the HBC stuff rolls in put them on and then you've got a spare set of cog/chainring in the bike bin. One thing I've learned is that extra cogs/rings come in handy. 

Chill out and wait - one man custom machining ain't as timely as you'd like to imagine. Look at the some of the frame builders out there with 2 year + wait times. Further, this is the bicycle industry. You act like we are a bunch of prompt business men. No, we are bicycle riders, generally freaks and wierdo's who can barely keep our shoes tied.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I was mistaken in my earlier post on available payment options available. I checked the site the other day and did not see the PP option being still available just the Google. Woops and my apologize for any confusion.

This damn dyslexia got me again!



Nubster said:


> Since when? I just ordered (yeah, I'm prepared for the wait) on the 5th and used pp.
> 
> ***EDIT***
> 
> I just went through the order process without actually ordering, you can use googlecheckout or paypal still.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Sigh Sigh Sigh


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> I was mistaken in my earlier post on available payment options available. I checked the site the other day and did not see the PP option being still available just the Google. Woops and my apologize for any confusion.
> 
> This damn dyslexia got me again!


haha...no worries. It only pops up as an option once you go through the entire purchase process and is easy to miss because it's just text, not the big yellow pp button most sites have.


----------



## k29er (Aug 21, 2011)

meltingfeather said:


> If this is true, it would have to be a *percentage* of transactions. 100 complaints out of 200 transactions is a lot... out of 1,000,000? Not so much.
> Based on info Dan has posted here, he's likely turned out somewhere in the neighborhood of 5,000-6,000 products since this thread started
> Just a bit of perspective, since some folks seem to think orders are "trickling" and that this thread represents only a portion of the negative experiences but somehow an exaggeration of the postitive ones.
> :thumbsup:


Just looking through this thread to see if I would order something. Does he make these by hand or a cnc machine? He has only been a member since 2007 so if he made 2 a day every day since then he would only have made 3600. I would have to wait how long? That many people are ordering them?


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

k29er said:


> Just looking through this thread to see if I would order something. Does he make these by hand or a cnc machine? He has only been a member since 2007 so if he made 2 a day every day since then he would only have made 3600. I would have to wait how long? That many people are ordering them?


he started making those in 2009; summer 2009 as far as i remember
and most likely, he was swamped with orders ever since.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

k29er said:


> Just looking through this thread to see if I would order something. Does he make these by hand or a cnc machine? He has only been a member since 2007 so if he made 2 a day every day since then he would only have made 3600. I would have to wait how long? That many people are ordering them?


By hand? Good one. 

He makes several hundred per month.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

If he made that many he would be outsourcing the anodizing. I think it is either a hobby or just part time and just makes what he has time for, maybe 10/week. No one would run a full time business like this if they depend on it to pay bills. Plenty of machine shops can make 1000/day.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

They are each whittled by hand. Done by tiny elves with tiny tools...that dull easily...

Sorry..couldn't resist. Handmade was a funny comment.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

*parts in*

Orders from 12/21/2011, 1/12/2012, and 5/11/2012 all came in yesterday.

one cog came in at 18T instead of the 19T ordered- not a big deal.

parts are beautiful.

32T 952 XTR spiderless ring will likely be for sale soon as I gave up on that set up months ago while waiting.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

adinpapa said:


> 32T 952 XTR spiderless ring will likely be for sale soon as I gave up on that set up months ago while waiting.


Let me know. I could always use a spare.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

You know whats awesome about my order being 3 months late, is that I paid with a paypal balance, not my credit card so I have no recourse for a refund. This is awesome, PP basically told me to eff off, and this guy won't return an email or ship my products. This is complete B.S. I bought extra parts to ride my bike, I don't even want this crap anymore but I am screwed outta my money.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think your screwed out of you $$$ but need the "Patients of Jobe".


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Adim_X said:


> You know whats awesome about my order being 3 months late, is that I paid with a paypal balance, not my credit card so I have no recourse for a refund. This is awesome, PP basically told me to eff off, and this guy won't return an email or ship my products. This is complete B.S. I bought extra parts to ride my bike, I don't even want this crap anymore but I am screwed outta my money.


Make sure and tell them that others are having the same issue. Paypal told me they are keeping track of this last i talked to them. I am over 4 months waiting and still no product. Doubt i'll get my money back through Paypal, but, maybe they will get enough issues to shut down the account.

Worst case, Dan only lives about 1hr from me. I will get my money or product through a legal means if needed. I have an entire thread here documenting his business practice. The effort may even cost him a lot more than had he just emailed me a truthful response to my inquiry. Oh well.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

jetboy23 said:


> Worst case, Dan only lives about 1hr from me. Oh well.


Before you threaten him with legal action, why don't you stop by and talk to him face to face?


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

boostin said:


> ...why don't you stop by and talk to him face to face?


Sounds like a wild goose chase to me.


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

just want to let everyone know. HBC spierless rings for middleburn cranks are no longer reversible. they are now offset like the middleburn rings. at one time they were reversible and included a spacer to account for the offset in the original middleburn rings. however, now they are designed just like the middleburn rings. when i removed the middleburn ring and replaced it with the HBC my ring was even closer to the chainstays than the original middleburn ring. so i did have to change out my bottom bracket to get some space between the ring and the chainstay. overall, pretty...but not really all that excited over it since the reversible option is gone. 

ordered Feb 7th.
shipping notice May 10th.
arrived June 11th.


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

just want to let everyone know. HBC spierless rings for middleburn cranks are no longer reversible. they are now offset like the middleburn rings. at one time they were reversible and included a spacer to account for the offset in the original middleburn rings. however, now they are designed just like the middleburn rings. when i removed the middleburn ring and replaced it with the HBC my ring was even closer to the chainstays than the original middleburn ring. so i did have to change out my bottom bracket to get some space between the ring and the chainstay. overall, pretty...but not really all that excited over it since the reversible option is gone. 

ordered Feb 7th.
shipping notice May 10th.
arrived June 11th.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

jetboy23 said:


> Make sure and tell them that others are having the same issue. Paypal told me they are keeping track of this last i talked to them. I am over 4 months waiting and still no product. Doubt i'll get my money back through Paypal, but, maybe they will get enough issues to shut down the account.
> 
> Worst case, Dan only lives about 1hr from me. I will get my money or product through a legal means if needed. I have an entire thread here documenting his business practice. The effort may even cost him a lot more than had he just emailed me a truthful response to my inquiry. Oh well.


I went through the same thing 2 years ago. Eventually he actually returned an e-mail and then refunded my paypal account. maybe 6 months from order to refund...


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

adinpapa said:


> Orders from 12/21/2011, 1/12/2012, and 5/11/2012 all came in yesterday.
> 
> one cog came in at 18T instead of the 19T ordered- not a big deal.
> 
> ...


So you finally got your parts that you ordered nearly 6 months ago....one of which was not the size you ordered, and you are ok with that just because the parts look nice?

Example: I ordered a custom bike from company X.....they said lead time was 4 weeks.....took six months to finally get it.....however the top tube was 1" shorter than what I ordered.....but it's ok, because it's a sweet looking frame.

I don't get it????


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

1SPD said:


> Yep, I too just got the email last night.
> 
> "Dear Customer,
> As you may or may not have noticed, I'm running behind on some orders due to a machine going down for a period of time. It has been repaired and I've been working some long hours in the shop to get on top of the backlog, and at this point I think I have a fair grasp on a timeframe so I am letting you know that your order is in this current batch run and is expected to ship within 2-3 weeks. I understand that this is not ideal, but unfortunately it is the best that I can do right now, and I am really sorry for the delay. I had fully expected to be caught up at this point.
> ...


Funny (well not really), I posted this 4 weeks ago in this thread. It states that my order should ship in 2-3 weeks (which would have been 1-2 weeks ago). Still waiting at this point. I think it has now been 11-12 weeks total.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

BShow said:


> Sounds like a wild goose chase to me.


It would better than a witch hunt


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I finally got an email reply with another excuse about an 'employee' making a shipping error and Dan was right on it. I will not hold my breath.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

mtnbikej said:


> So you finally got your parts that you ordered nearly 6 months ago....one of which was not the size you ordered, and you are ok with that just because the parts look nice?
> 
> I don't get it????


i think most of the guys here are still ordering just because of the cool factor. wait for six months is acceptable because it will just go to their garage queen bikes anyway.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

fishcreek said:


> i think most of the guys here are still ordering just because of the cool factor. wait for six months is acceptable because it will just go to their garage queen bikes anyway.


I ordered and waited, and if he's still in business will order again and wait again because there's no other choices for high quality 102BCD rings that I can find.

And FTR I ride my "garage queen" bike everyday


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I ended up ordering one too, but I also have another ring ordered and in transit as I type from JensonUSA, so next week when it arrives, I'll be riding AND waiting instead of JUST waiting. No garage queens at my house, largely due to the fact my house doesn't have a garage.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

driver bob said:


> I ordered and waited, and if he's still in business will order again and wait again because there's no other choices for high quality 102BCD rings that I can find.
> 
> And FTR I ride my "garage queen" bike everyday


Tomi has the rings your looking for - TomiCOGs

"Yep, I'm also making chainrings now. 'Stock' sizes are 32t & 34t, in both 102(XTR) and 104 4 bolt patterns. Pricing is $40 each + shipping (~$5)"


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I hang mine on the wall in the living room so they don't get dirty.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

AtotheZ said:


> Tomi has the rings your looking for - TomiCOGs
> 
> "Yep, I'm also making chainrings now. 'Stock' sizes are 32t & 34t, in both 102(XTR) and 104 4 bolt patterns. Pricing is $40 each + shipping (~$5)"


Thanks, I'll keep him in mind.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

So many other great choices out there. Chainrings and cogs are wear items... disposable. As long as it has good wear characteristics and looks decent. 

I am sticking to Surly steel CRs from now on. Aluminium ones wear too fast. Chris King for cogs.


----------



## frandin (Dec 31, 2008)

Update
Ordered Dec 8
Received June 16

Are they nice? Yes.
Still needed? No.
Would I do it again? No.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm still waiting on mine...ordered early May. But I'm curious - is there any other company that sells spiderless chainrings for Shimano cranks? This is why I am still holding out for my HBC.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

frandin said:


> Update
> Ordered Dec 8
> Received June 16
> 
> ...


That does seem a hair long.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

AtotheZ said:


> Tomi has the rings your looking for - TomiCOGs
> 
> "Yep, I'm also making chainrings now. 'Stock' sizes are 32t & 34t, in both 102(XTR) and 104 4 bolt patterns. Pricing is $40 each + shipping (~$5)"


I ordered one of these rings a while back and it's rock solid. It's not as pretty nor as light as a lot of other rings, but it works and you can actually pay for one and receive it as quoted. The ring is steel and it's nearly indestructible.

Blackspire still makes the Mono Veloce in 4x102 - 32 & 34. They're aluminum, they wear pretty well and you can order them from a shop. Sure they cost 50-60 bucks and again, they're not available in pretty anodized colors... but you can pretty much get them when you pay for them.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

A little paid spam:

XTR 985 crank with HBC 34th ring. In very good shape, used for a few months. Stock big ring has never been used, the stock inner ring has grown legs and walked off so it will not be included. $370.00 Shipped in US.










Link to MTBR listin: Garage Sale: XTR 985 crank with Home Brew Ring, Fox F29 15mm tapered, Selle Italia Kit Carbino Flow, Magic Shines and more - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's a quick pic of the new cranks w/spiderless HBC ring.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's another...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Let's keep this thread about HBC's business practices, product and reviews.

Let's not go posting the owners personal hobbies, links, etc...

I had to delete about 15 OT posts.

thanks
CHUM


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

[email protected] Ooklathemok!


----------



## wsf (Sep 12, 2011)

I ordered a chainring and cog 2 months ago. After 7 weeks I emailed him and got a vague reply about how google checkout didn't notify him so he had no record of the order (my card had been charged, though). I put in a dispute with Visa and will be getting a refund.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

wsf said:


> I ordered a chainring and cog 2 months ago. After 7 weeks I emailed him and got a vague reply about how google checkout didn't notify him so he had no record of the order (my card had been charged, though). I put in a dispute with Visa and will be getting a refund.


Hmm interesting. I used google checkout as well.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Without readin back a few pages, i see Dan has now displayed a 8 week lead time and an "i understand" button..... about time too Dan.

So 2 mins ago i placed my 3rd order, yeah im already waiting but who else is gonna make this bling 

I'll be back here in 1 week to whinge why its not dropped through my door.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*umm*



CHUM said:


> Let's keep this thread about HBC's business practices, product and reviews.
> 
> Let's not go posting the owners personal hobbies, links, etc...
> 
> ...


Agreed. It is not our business to track down Dan's extracurricular activities and post them for all to see. It is a privacy violation in my opinion.

Having said that, it DID contradict the image Dan has painted for all of us here on MTBR.

That image being one in which he is a slave to his business and has NO time for anything but production of chainrings. An image in which, Dan has ZERO time to respond to emails because he is frantically working endless hours 7 days a week to get these darn chainrings out to us.

I couldn't help but think that perhaps Dan was out 4-wheelin right before he cancelled my order after I complained about ZERO communication...

I was reprimanded a number of times here on MTBR when this thread began, as "I was taking away from his valuable production time by requesting that he respond to my email and other concerned members' emails"

Perhaps I deserved it...


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> Without readin back a few pages, i see Dan has now displayed a 8 week lead time and an "i understand" button..... about time too Dan.
> 
> So 2 mins ago i placed my 3rd order, yeah im already waiting but who else is gonna make this bling
> 
> I'll be back here in 1 week to whinge why its not dropped through my door.


Seems like the honest thing to do. What does the "I understand" button do? Are you agreeing that it may take 9+ months?

What happens at week 10...12...13.........................?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

rydbyk said:


> What happens at week 10...12...13.........................?


I get a chainring that i cant get anywhere else on this planet, i already have many chainrings here and i can wait 10,11,12 weeks if need be.

I have ordered a few times before and have waited, im prepared for a few months so its no big shock.... theres a 15month old thread here, its no shock to anyone now that it takes longer than 4 weeks.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> Agreed. It is not our business to track down Dan's extracurricular activities and post them for all to see. It is a privacy violation in my opinion.


I don't think it is if HE is posting videos on youtube himself for the world to see. Maybe if they were set to private then yeah, I'd agree. But I also agree that if he has time to wheel and make and post videos he has time to get his work done.


----------



## mountainbaker (Feb 3, 2012)

I agreed, he put his videos on the internet, it's everyone's business now. Tough biscuits. 

TIP: don't by cranks that need stupid custom chainrings that only he makes.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> I get a chainring that i cant get anywhere else on this planet, i already have many chainrings here and i can wait 10,11,12 weeks if need be.
> 
> I have ordered a few times before and have waited, im prepared for a few months so its no big shock.... theres a 15month old thread here, its no shock to anyone now that it takes longer than 4 weeks.


Understood. Just checking to see if Dan is doing anything different with regards to delivery dates other than saying it may take 8 weeks and making his customers click "I understand".

Understand what? Previously, people "understood" that it could take 2-4 weeks based on his website statement.

That did little to prevent some orders from taking upwards of 8 months.

Again, I am wondering if Dan is thinking "8 weeks! I can do this. I will do this!!"

Ozzy...you make some valid points about this thread and anyone reading this thread who has half a brain understands that it may take forever to receive the item ordered.

You do have to understand that the MTBR community does not represent ALL of Dan's customers. Perhaps we represent a fairly small percentage really... Who knows...

Thx


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I saw a similar thread on another biking site though, can't remember which, I saw it when searching for spiderless chainring options. Not to say that some or many of those folks in that thread are the same as in this thread, but I have a feeling that at this point, these issues are pretty much across the board.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

19 weeks and still no stainless steel 18t and 20t cogs. There is no way these will be worth the wait compared to a Chris King or even a Surly. Business practices like this make American products look bad. 

Still waiting for my magic gear to turn from invisible to visible. sigh.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> 19 weeks and still no stainless steel 18t and 20t cogs. There is no way these will be worth the wait compared to a Chris King or even a Surly. Business practices like this make American products look bad.
> 
> Still waiting for my magic gear to turn from invisible to visible. sigh.


I walked into my lbs over the weekend, plunked down a $20 bill and walked out with a 20T Surly Cog for my wife. If you want, I'll sell it to you for $40 and ship it out sometime in the next month(19 weeks, actually)... just paypal me. Thx.



For real... you need to dispute the transaction...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess if you cry, whine and b*tch enough you can get posts taken down?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

BShow said:


> For real... you need to dispute the transaction...


Paypal can't do anything other than monitor this situation as common occurance and then decide if they will freeze his account if it is. My Paypal isn't directly linked to a credit card, so, i can't go that route.

For now, i will wait. I have plenty of chainrings and cogs. I really only ordered from him to get a matching set and spiderless. Now, spiderless has been canceled and i will probably sell the cogs if they ever arrive. Till then, everyone should know, Dan will take your money and may not even deliver what was ordered. Thats a crook by definition.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I guess if you cry, whine and b*tch enough you can get posts taken down?


as I stated earlier - this thread is about HBC the business, not the owner's personal life.

They are separate.

Other posts were deleted because they were OT.

BTW - no *****ing, moaning or crying got the posts taken down. Posting personal info (public or not) in the context of bashing, criticism, etc. is a type of stalking.

We don't do that here :nono:

Please keep the topic to business practices and product reviews 

thanks,
- CHUM


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sitting at 12.5 weeks now. Got my email stating that my cog was in the next batch and should be done in the next week about a month ago. So I suspect I should be due for the email telling me that the product is completed and in the mail which will then land me with another 4+ weeks of waiting. At this point, I think I might see it in August!

Trying not to get caught up in the hype of all this mess but I will admit that this is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## drlaboole (Apr 2, 2008)

Ordered 29th of December
Shipping notice 31st of March
Still waiting June 21st

I am so pi**sed!

I sent him numerous email, didn't get any reply.
Last request I sent him, I got a automatic reply thanking me for my purchase.

This is just a joke


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Better Business Bureau.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> Paypal can't do anything other than monitor this situation as common occurance and then decide if they will freeze his account if it is. My Paypal isn't directly linked to a credit card, so, i can't go that route.


Ahh... that sucks. I initiated the dispute process with my order, and since it let me get started, I thought that they might actually do something. I never pushed it all the way through as my order was delivered literally as I was going through the dispute channels of Paypal. That's really crappy that Paypal is unwilling to do anything other than "watch" HBC.

I'm going to login to paypal and see if I can file a complaint with them. At least if I can file a complaint, maybe it'll help the greater good.

Edit: I just filed a complaint with paypal. Hope it helps.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Better Business Bureau.


No kidding!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Not sure what the BBB can do. I'm not finding a listing for HBC in their database. 

I'm honestly baffled at this point how a person can care this little about his customers. Its like he's daring someone to do something because he thinks he's untouchable. I guess as long as ppl order without knowledge of his practices or the cult following keeps him in business, he will continue to not care.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not sure they can do much bu they will contact him. No idea if that would help anything or not but might be worth checking into. I'm only a couple weeks in with more order so I have a long time before I can really start complaining but I do like the idea of helping move things along.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> Not sure what the BBB can do. I'm not finding a listing for HBC in their database.
> 
> I'm honestly baffled at this point how a person can care this little about his customers. Its like he's daring someone to do something because he thinks he's untouchable. I guess as long as ppl order without knowledge of his practices or the cult following keeps him in business, he will continue to not care.


I can totally understand some members wanting HBC to stay in business. They need his chain rings like a drug. That is NOT loyalty in my opinion. It is selfish behavior.

The HBC "cult" will jump ship the very second a solid alternative presents itself. I promise you this.

Protecting his terrible business behavior to ensure that you all can continue to get HBC rings without regard to the treatment of fellow MTBR members is lame.

Why not stand up for fellow members that are getting taken for a ride?

Bling before bros I guess..


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

This guy must have a day job. That's the only explanation. I've bought lots of esoteric cottage industry products and nobody is that slow.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

jetboy23 said:


> ...cult following keeps him in business..


some people have a different perspective making the wait worth it.

some people do not (and I do not fault this).

simple huh?



rydbyk said:


> I can totally understand some members wanting HBC to stay in business. They need his chain rings like a drug. That is NOT loyalty in my opinion. *It is selfish behavior.*
> 
> *Protecting his terrible business behavior to ensure that you all can continue to get HBC rings without regard to the treatment of fellow MTBR members is lame.*
> 
> Why not stand up for fellow members that are getting taken for a ride?


what exactly is selfish? I ask because have no idea what ordering a product has to do with self serving behavior.

And for your statement in red above....umm wut?


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

CHUM said:


> some people have a different perspective making the wait worth it.
> 
> some people do not (and I do not fault this).
> 
> ...


CHUM,

"Ordering" is not what I was addressing.

Maybe I was not clear. Apologies. Defending HBC, when clearly his business practices are questionable and affect many MTBR members in a negative way is self serving behavior.

The "I must defend HBC to ensure that I can get mine (chain ring) when needed.." mentality is what I am addressing.

At what point do the folks defending HBC think to themselves..."Yeh, HBC makes a great product. I love my chain ring. But...the way he treats fellow members on MTBR is really wrong..."

I am sure I will get neg repped for this. Whatever..


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I don't know...I read constantly that his product is top notch and it looks good and the price is unbeaten to this point. What's not to love about that?

His business model on the other hand does suck. I still like to think it's simply that Dan got in WAY over his head and he's working hard to get his head above water. Perhaps he isn't going about that in the best way, but hopefully he's at least trying. I read most of this thread and I see that people are getting parts they ordered even if way, way later than anticipated. That's the only reason I decided to order from him regardless...but I went in knowing full well that the wait is likely to be very long. Since I know that, and I don't need his part next week or even next month, I'm ok with this. I just really wish Dan would take some time and really address the issue of what's going on. I am pretty sure that if he would take a little time to post up even once a week he could keep people in the loop and it would prevent a lot of the disdain that has formed over these issues. I do agree with rydbyk that the way customers do seem to be treated is pretty sht poor and in today's business environment, that's a sure way to loose your business. It's just a matter of time (hopefully) before someone comes out with a product that rivals HBC in all the qualities that make the HBC stuff desirable...but with a better business end to match.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Personally, I welcome and hope others will step up to the plate to offer something else. Worst that would happen is that the load on Dan is lightened and he'll be able to churn out rings in a more timely fashion.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

For what it's worth...I ordered because I couldn't find shimano spiderless elsewhere...I also read this thread and knew the lead times and had $100 I could afford to burn. 

Regardless I ordered on 4/8/12. I got this email from him today after I emailed the other day (he's responded to all my emails, but I've only emailed twice)

"Sorry for the delay with the parts.
I am starting shipment on this last batch tomorrow, which includes yours. You should get a notification email over the next few days.
Thanks,
Dan"


----------



## krankdrev (Apr 5, 2012)

I made an order back in October, never received the items ordered. I have written several emails, without getting any intelligent answers. In the last few emails I have asked for my money to be returned as it seems obvious that HBC will never actually deliver my order, and by now its too late anyway - I had to use alternative components.

As far as I´m concerned HBC is a fraudulant website. The blog where several people (including me) on the HBC website had made critical comments was removed a while back.

Stay away from HBC, this guy does not deserve to be in business!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

In reality, your complain doesn't really matter to the customers who gets their order. They will selfishly support hbc still and consider your case as isolated. That bothered me a lot. His disclaimer should include orders received will be +/-1 tooth. You pay to ship it back, wait for six more months and hopefully you get the correct tooth count.


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

If you need something fast don't order from him, I would like a shimano spiderless ring so I ordered and I'm doing my best to forget about it so when it comes I'll be surprised instead of peeved.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't do too much forgetting, it is not beyond HBC to accidentally forget about your order. Happened to me.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Drew69 said:


> If you need something fast don't order from him, I would like a shimano spiderless ring so I ordered and I'm doing my best to forget about it so when it comes I'll be surprised instead of peeved.


Just think, if you forget about it, come December when it finally arrives, it will be like a nice little surprise Christmas gift to yourself.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

You's never know, maybe if im sitting at 12-14 weeks and still nothing i might "jump the fence"


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally received my order 15 weeks after order. Looked great when I took out of the package. The bashring for my XX crank looks great. I tried installing the inner 28 tooth ring and much to my dismay, I was sent an 86mm size rather than the 80 that I ordered. I went back and confirmed that I indeed ordered the 80mm. Hits just keep on coming. Maybe I'll get by yearend.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

What does everyone do when you get the wrong part? Suck it up and move on or return it for a replacement? If you've ever had to send it back, please, PM me. I have a question for you. Thnx.


----------



## lalahsghost (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm in this boat too. Purchased a 33t 110bcd black anodizing for my roadie compact crank. That was... what? April 16th, I think? I can't even remember now.

*Le sigh* :rant:


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL..someone neg repped me for this and wrote:

"If you were a woman, we would call you a biatch."

That is actually funny stuff. I would buy you a beer first and then jab you in the right nostril with my pinky finger.

Peace out you coward...:thumbsup:


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

BShow said:


> Edit: I just filed a complaint with paypal. Hope it helps.


NO surprise here... Paypal is useless:


Paypal #1 said:


> I understand that you have been informed that we cannot investigate the dispute you filed.
> The complaint you filed was opened on ##/##/#### which is after our45 day deadline and as such, regrettably, we cannot look into this claim.
> It is necessary for us to cap the timeframe for opening a buyer complaint.
> We have found that in most cases 45 days is a sufficient timeframe for a buyer to notify PayPal that they have not received their item, or that there is a problem with the item that they have received.
> ...


I then stated my frustration and asked for the issue to be escalated. I also asked what to do if this happens in the future and say, I never receive the order like others on here, or what if the lead time is _longer _than 45 days? This is what they had to say about that:


Paypal #2 said:


> If you did not open a dispute on a transaction within 45 days, you aren't covered by PayPal Purchase Protection. However, you can still file a report online through the Internet Crime Complain Center, or IC3.
> The IC3 was established as a partnership between the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) and the National White Collar Crime Center (NW3C) to serve as a means to receive Internet related criminal complaints.
> The IC3 accepts online Internet crime complaints from either the actual victim or from a third party to the complainant. They will process your complaint if they receive accurate and complete information from you. When filing a complaint, provide the following information:
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Three months now since I ordered and absolutely no response from Dan as to a status.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

OFF TOPIC: (but relevant to the subject) i would advise everyone to get their bank account details off their PayPal account and only pay by creditcard...... PayPal hates it because they have no jurisdiction whatsoever when the credit card company clicks their fingers. Pay out of your bank and you might as well kiss the cash goodbye unless you have a waterproof case within the 45 days, even then dont expect it to go in your favour, they seem to take the easiest route.

BTW ive lost the guts of $2000 in about 10 transactions to PayPal over the years which was all through their little loopholes and small print..... i can say i have not lost a cent or a dispute in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

*My Status*

Order placed on on the 31.3.12. On the 14th of June (10weeks or so)I sent an email asking for a status update, that email resulted a quick response saying that my order was in the latest batch and that Homebrewd was hoping to start shipping on that coming weekend.

No problem I thought. Two weeks went by with no communication. So I sent another email this past weekend, expressing my disappointment. Not because I haven't got the ring yet its because I haven't received any explanation as to why Homebrewed hasn't touched base.

As tradesman myself I can completely understand how small things can really throw production into a tailspin. And recovering can be an extremely exhaustive process. But for me, the best policy is COMMUNICATION. And that is all I want. A good old " buddy, sorry for the delay, I know you have been waiting some time now but be assured that it is only days way". For example.:madman:

I hate nothing more than getting online to whinge, but mate you wont answer my BLOODY emails! Communicate!


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

deleted, moved to appropriate location


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

bigcrs said:


> Order placed on on the 31.3.12. On the 14th of June (10weeks or so)I sent an email asking for a status update, that email resulted a quick response saying that my order was in the latest batch and that Homebrewd was hoping to start shipping on that coming weekend.
> 
> No problem I thought. Two weeks went by with no communication. So I sent another email this past weekend, expressing my disappointment. Not because I haven't got the ring yet its because I haven't received any explanation as to why Homebrewed hasn't touched base.
> 
> ...


Cant believe I got negative rep for my above comment? Would the gutless prick step forward...


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

bigcrs said:


> Cant believe I got negative rep for my above comment? Would the gutless prick step forward...


Lame. People are getting screwed over by HBC and they're getting negative reputation for it on the forums. That's awesome.

P.S. I filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and they've contacted HBC on my behalf. I fully expect that to be completely ignored by HBC, but maybe it'll help somebody else out in the long run.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

bigcrs said:


> Cant believe I got negative rep for my above comment? Would the gutless prick step forward...


I pos repped you just on principle. There a few on this forum who hate on anybody who is (rightfully) dissatisfied with HBC's tactics.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jim Beam said:


> I pos repped you just on principle. There a few on this forum who hate on anybody who is (rightfully) dissatisfied with HBC's tactics.


Are


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm still failing to see why you all are getting your panties in a wad over this. Over the course of the three years of this thread nothing has changed. Lead times are WAY off and people get their product later than they were told. As I've said before, no one has reported NOT receiving their purchase (though there seem to have been a *small* handful of wrong parts, some of which were reported resolved).

What you guys are experiencing everyone in line before you has experienced and only NOW the new kids are whining and screaming because you thought it would be different with you?

I'll say it again... if you were smart enough to research and find HBC for your custom order, then you should be smart enough to have found this thread because it comes up before even HBC's own web page. If you read the thread and bought anyways, then STFU. If you blindly handed over your money to a small-time business online without researching, then it's your own fault for not following up and knowing what you were doing.

Personally I'll continue to hand my money to HBC as needed regardless of 5x stated lead times because there is no alternative for making some of the unique combination of parts I want to build. All you're doing by trying to drive someone out of business is ensuring that we have less and less sources to build what we all love to ride. If you don't like it, make your mark here and STFU, leaving others to make their own informed decisions about whether or not they want to wait or go another direction.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

fryed_1 said:


> I'm still failing to see why you all are getting your panties in a wad over this. Over the course of the three years of this thread nothing has changed. Lead times are WAY off and people get their product later than they were told. As I've said before, no one has reported NOT receiving their purchase (though there seem to have been a *small* handful of wrong parts, some of which were reported resolved).
> 
> What you guys are experiencing everyone in line before you has experienced and only NOW the new kids are whining and screaming because you thought it would be different with you?
> 
> ...


I am failing to understand why you cannot see what the issue is here. HBC's business practices are - flatly - unacceptable by nearly any standard except for your own (which oddly enough is shared by a handful of others on here).

Additionally, there actually have been several people on here who have not received their order at all. Nevermind the fact that part of the product that _everyone _is ordering is a one month lead time - It's in the contract that you clicked through when you ordered. Remember?

It's wrong of you to question people's intelligence and tell them to "STFU" because they're getting screwed over by an internet business. Telling all these people that it's their own fault that this business is giving them the shaft is also a fundamentally flawed line of thinking.

If you want to continue supporting a business that routinely screws over your peers; then by all means, that is your prerogative. Myself, I refuse to support such a business. I'll also go out of my way in an attempt to make it more difficult for HBC to continue screwing people over in the future. If what I do even makes HBC stop and think for a minute, then it is worth it.

I think YOU are out of line making a post like that here.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

fryed_1 said:


> I'm still failing to see why you all are getting your panties in a wad over this. Over the course of the three years of this thread nothing has changed.


*Fictional example...*

Joe Blow owns a child care that you see many advertisements for on the YippieKiddie forum you frequent. You have only heard good things about this person up to this point, so, you check out the facility. Looks good and a lot of instructional materials that's going to do great for your kid. Enroll the child.

5 months later, your child has been molested by Joe Blow. You finally research (too late) and find cases pending back 3yrs, but, nobody has yet stepped up to prosecute because they think the incidents are few and far between. Yet, 3yrs, its been going on. Now, the parents of the kids who haven't been molested are neg repping those who are calling foul. Why? So they can get their kids good schooling as long as the molestation happens to someone else.

*End dramatic example.*

Because its been going on for a while isn't an excuse to try and quiet those having issues. Its also not an excuse to continue to keep my cash while not delivering my product. Enjoy your rings and let us with issues make this problems known. Maybe this will help the next person who thinks about ordering from Dan.

I'm still looking for someone who has had to return a ring to give me a PM. Anybody? I got a question.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

BShow said:


> I think YOU are out of line making a post like that here.


I tried being nice and supportive to both sides in the beginning and got called out for it and outright insulted in the negative rep comments. That is why I say state your opinion on your transaction and leave. Those that want to continue to do business can do so with the knowledge that has been expressed here. The time and effort you guys are expending to shut him down and prevent him from ever doing business again (if you had it your way) does no one any good on any side.

I have bought before and will continue to buy from HBC. I know the lead times, but I also know the quality of the product and I prepare for that. It's my choice just as anyone else's, to go to a supplier that provides something I can't get anywhere else easily and I choose to do so - even after the good and bad comments here.

If you're so deadset for shutting them down, then at least wait until someone provides some alternatives to those hard-to-find parts that you can't get anywhere else such as my ENO and old XTR cranksets that I have no reason to replace just because you don't like the business practices of the only supplier.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> *Fictional example...*
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Oh please no one is molesting children or crashing airplanes with substandard parts so stop trying to make this an "end of the world" situation. We're riding bikes (at least I am). When the parts get here I will put them on and ride them. When they break I will order more. If another supplier steps up and decides to mass-produce the same parts I need that I can't get anywhere else, maybe I'll try one out and switch. Until then... like everyone else who continues to order... I will do the same.

And like you guys defending your effort to shut him down, I'm going to defend my stance of not so I can continue to get the parts I want.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

fryed_1 said:


> I'm still failing to see why you all are getting your panties in a wad over this. Over the course of the three years of this thread nothing has changed. Lead times are WAY off and people get their product later than they were told. As I've said before, no one has reported NOT receiving their purchase (though there seem to have been a *small* handful of wrong parts, some of which were reported resolved).
> 
> What you guys are experiencing everyone in line before you has experienced and only NOW the new kids are whining and screaming because you thought it would be different with you?
> 
> ...


Thanks for validating my point.

Gotta. get. mine.

You are getting screwed over and don't even realize it. You were most likely lied to also when you ordered and HBC claimed you would receive your item before x amount of time.

Somehow you find a way to be much less forgiving on us. Odd behavior indeed.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

fryed_1 said:


> If you're so deadset for shutting them down...


How, exactly am I dead set for shutting them down?

Is it because I filed a formal complaint with the better business bureau? Is it because I tried (without success) to get Paypal to do something about the fact that people are paying for goods that are not being covered under their buyer protection policy? I would do the same exact thing under nearly any circumstance if I am being wronged by a business or person. If filing a complaint about ishtty business practices with entities like Paypal (who doesn't care) and BBB (who has absolutely no power) leads to a business closing its doors, then they've got a lot bigger issues than a squeaky wheel.

The thing is, there is only one difference between you and I with regard to this matter... That difference is that you don't care about being screwed, while I prefer not to be.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

BShow said:


> How, exactly am I dead set for shutting them down?


Generic "you", not you specifically. The general consensus between the naysayers is that everyone needs to band together to shut the guy down. If your intent was to speak your peace and let others decide how to proceed for themselves then I apologize for lumping you in there.



> The thing is, there is only one difference between you and I with regard to this matter... That difference is that you don't care about being screwed, while I prefer not to be.


No, the difference is I don't consider myself screwed. I knew lead times were well in excess of the stated four weeks or even months. Reading through all 30 pages (what the count was at when I placed my first order) I also realized that while a few people weren't satisfied with the wait that just about everyone said they would definitely buy again.

Like I said, if there were an alternative that provided the parts I want at reasonable prices, I would definitely try it. But there's not so I prepare ahead and when they get here, I will swap out what I have now and be happier.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

adinpapa said:


> Nope- haven't received any response to any email. CR ordered 12/21/2011 and cog 1/2012 with no responses to about 6 emails.
> 
> Not sure why, but I just ordered 2 more cogs and another CR - maybe I'm crazy , or maybe just thinking ahead.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

fryed_1 said:


> Oh please no one is molesting children or crashing airplanes with substandard parts so stop trying to make this an "end of the world" situation. We're riding bikes (at least I am). When the parts get here I will put them on and ride them. When they break I will order more. If another supplier steps up and decides to mass-produce the same parts I need that I can't get anywhere else, maybe I'll try one out and switch. Until then... like everyone else who continues to order... I will do the same.
> 
> And like you guys defending your effort to shut him down, I'm going to defend my stance of not so I can continue to get the parts I want.


Again. This was my interpretation of some posts in this thread. Nobody has actually come right out and said it yet like this.

Who cares what happens to everyone else as long as I get mine sorta thing...

I feel bad for the guy next to me on the freeway getting tailgated for no reason too... Same thing..


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

fryed_1 said:


> Generic "you", not you specifically. The general consensus between the naysayers is that everyone needs to band together to shut the guy down...


I think the general consensus is that everybody wants HBC to succeed as a business and simply not screw people over. I don't think that there is a single one of us that wants HBC to close down. As I've said before in this thread and in emails to HBC directly; there is one very easy way to mitigate nearly every single complaint in this 47 page thread.

Communication.

Even the incorrect orders... If HBC would respond to an email once in a while, those issues could be sorted out quickly and maybe even garner some *gasp* positive feedback and reviews.

If HBC folds, that's on HBC. I suspect that if you can no longer get your custom chain rings from HBC, you'll figure something out. Its not the end of the world...



fryed_1 said:


> No, the difference is I don't consider myself screwed.


 If you order something with a one month lead time and it takes five months to deliver, you're getting screwed whether you choose to believe it or not.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

When did this turn into the Turner forum???? Some of the homers in here are blinded by the bling.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

BShow said:


> I think the general consensus is that everybody wants HBC to succeed as a business and simply not screw people over. I don't think that there is a single one of us that wants HBC to close down.


This is very true. I just think a business should be held accountable. At this point, 5 months later, Dan is not feeling as though he owes anybody anything. He has my money and i have no product. There's not much else i can do but wait (until i get time for more research) for my product.

To do nothing is just not me when this is obviously a bad way to treat paying customers. To not warn others of the *current* business practices of HBC would be wrong of me. 3yrs of the same ol' thing can be tossed aside just like the hopes that things were looking up after the holidays. They aren't. Still incorrect orders being delivered, no communication, and 5 months waiting with no products or even a refund. This is as of today.

I am working on getting my issue resolved. If this ends up being a financial hardship on Dan, it won't be because of me. It'll be because of his business practice. If the wait was only 3 months with maybe a single "accurate" email response... I would possibly overlook the issues. 5 months with $130 of my money is important to me. Regardless of the amount, it is "my" money. I worked for it. As far as i can tell, Dan has not. If he has then i would have cogs at my door.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

fryed_1 said:


> I'm still failing to see why you all are getting your panties in a wad over this.
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> .. if you were smart enough to research and find HBC for your custom order, then you should be smart enough to have found this thread because it comes up before even HBC's own web page. If you read the thread and bought anyways, then STFU.


Many people just see his ad in a magazine, look at his web site (which states a reasonable turnaround time) and place an order. We shouldn't have to do a case study on every vendor, they should step up and provide good service.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Again. This was my interpretation of some posts in this thread. Nobody has actually come right out and said it yet like this.
> 
> Who cares what happens to everyone else as long as I get mine sorta thing...
> 
> I feel bad for the guy next to me on the freeway getting tailgated for no reason too... Same thing..


Hey I feel for you guys that want it quicker. I'd love to have it quicker too and it appears that other companies are starting to step up and provide an alternative for some of the more common products. Again I have no doubt that my order will arrive eventually, but until someone produces a quality spiderless alternative for my 951/952's or ENO crankset that I like, then I'm very limited and yes, I do not want that option vanquished regardless that people are unsatisfied with the stated terms. Call me selfish if you want, but I'm in the same boat as you and everyone else here on wait times



Jim Beam said:


> Many people just see his ad in a magazine, look at his web site (which states a reasonable turnaround time) and place an order. We shouldn't have to do a case study on every vendor, they should step up and provide good service.


Maybe I'm different in this respect, but I _always_ research any custom products I buy before I hand over my money. This thread was the first thing I read and I decided to take a chance knowing it could be six months before I saw anything.



BShow said:


> If you order something with a one month lead time and it takes five months to deliver, you're getting screwed whether you choose to believe it or not.


I knew the deceptive lead times every time I ordered and prepared for such by having an alternative crankset available to me while I waited. As mentioned above, I ordered with full knowledge that lead times were not what they stated.


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

fryed_1, I'm one of those guys who's still waiting for a chainring from HBC - 3 years and counting. Dan saw a post of mine about my XTR 952 crank with a Profile BMX sprocket. We PM'd back and forth and long-short, I sent him my original, new XTR rings which he used to make a pattern for his now-famous XTR 95X spiderless rings. In exchange, he promised me a shiny new HBC ring, fresh off the press, for helping him out. I'm still waiting. A few reminder emails went unanswered. A comment a year ago on this very thread was negative-repped for "airing dirty laundry". Sure, no money exchanged hands but, clearly, Dan's business practices left a lot to be desired 3 years ago.

If it gets to the point that a company like HBC is the _only_ source for rings for my cranks, or I can't make them myself out of a BMX sprocket, then it's time for new cranks.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

So... having not read the 20 some pages I probably should.. Did Dan just disappear or is he just super backlogged ?

Would love to order but... don't really want to wait forever. I can live with 8 weeks, if it _*really*_ is 8 weeks. Has that been confirmed and everyone feels a realistic time for delivery from HBC?

Oh and as a self employed person (freelance web developer) if you're that backlogged.. you aren't charging enough. LOL people probably hate me saying that, but if his price was higher I'm sure the line would be shorter and he would be making just as much money, and in return we would get product faster.

35.00 for the ring I want is way too cheap to be honest. I would willingly pay double if I could get it in half the time.

I've spent more on things I use less.. so.. it's value proposition really. If someones willing to pay it, there's always someone willing to charge it. Charge more, work less, and you wont get a bad rap.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

fryed_1 said:


> And like you guys defending your effort to shut him down, I'm going to defend my stance of not so I can continue to get the parts I want.


Most of us want him to improve, and you are the odd one that accepts this bad practice to continue.

Maybe you deserve a wrong order after waiting forever, or not getting it completely. Then we tell you to stfu and get over it.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> Most of us want him to improve, and you are the odd one that accepts this bad practice to continue.
> 
> Maybe you deserve a wrong order after waiting forever, or not getting it completely. Then we tell you to stfu and get over it.


Well put. :thumbsup:


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

PDXDrew said:


> Would love to order but... don't really want to wait forever. I can live with 8 weeks, if it _*really*_ is 8 weeks. Has that been confirmed and everyone feels a realistic time for delivery from HBC?


I've been waiting over 20 weeks. Some of the longest waits i've seen (or they've given up) is around 6 months. I'm hoping to see my order in a month if thats the case. I was sent a tracking # almost 8 weeks ago. That has never been shipped though.

Those are facts, not just a complaint.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll be at 8 weeks tomorrow and I highly doubt I'll be getting it Monday lol


----------



## cant fix a flat (Apr 20, 2006)

*PAID SPAM Homebrewed X0 Spiderless chainrings*

​Homebrewed X0 Spideless Chainrings 28T and 31T - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm very disappointed to continue watching this train wreck happen. Not sure why I keep clicking on the post, but I guess it is a train wreck after all, and that's why Charlie Sheen still gets paid.

I've made a single order from Dan for a chainring and a bashguard late last year. They arrived in 6 weeks and I couldn't be happier with the product. Which is why all of this is so disappointing. Since my livelihood is dependent on giving good customer service, I can't fathom how this business model can continue. Which in the end sort of sucks, since I'm all for the little guy succeeding in this big world. 

In the end, all it takes is 10 seconds to send an e-mail. Faster if you have to send 50 e-mails that all have the exact same content. Just say something - that's all anyone wants to hear! Let us know you're still alive. Did a machine fall on you, and you need someone to call for help? Please Dan, make this work, and give all us other small-business owners who are struggling to survive some hope. Don't let such a stupid simple thing like customer service pull you down.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> Most of us want him to improve, and you are the odd one that accepts this bad practice to continue.
> 
> Maybe you deserve a wrong order after waiting forever, or not getting it completely. Then we tell you to stfu and get over it.


Of course I want him to be quicker, more communicative and overall improve. Like I've mentioned before though, until someone else steps up and makes the stuff I want, it doesn't do me any good to scream and complain about it. Regardless of the advertised lead time, it seems to be in the 4-6month range on average and I'm prepared to accept that. If 9 months or a year passes and I've received no word or product, I will likely change my tune. Until then however, nothing I've experienced so far seems any different than 99% of the other posters in this thread and I can accept that.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Just got an email saying my order shipped with a tracking number. Also got the same form email from a few weeks ago talking about the backlog. 

Wonder if it really has shipped??


----------



## mgordon (Oct 20, 2009)

I got the same email. Hopeful but not holding my breath.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

mgordon said:


> I got the same email. Hopeful but not holding my breath.


Just curious, when did you place your order?


----------



## mgordon (Oct 20, 2009)

I ordered on 4/3 - 3months ago.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Ordered 4/8


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

My order was placed on the 31/3. No email yet.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Same here, 3/16 and the only email I got was over a month ago and it said it should be shipping in 2-3 weeks. I don't understand how people who ordered two weeks after me are getting shipping notices and I haven't heard anything.


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

Worst customer service ever, ordered in the beginning of Feb, and its now July. 

The good news is that both MRP and RFR fab are now making rings. So rejoice, market competition will sort this one out and HBC will either live or die by their customer service given that others now provide the same product. And well, considering the absence of any customer service on HBC's part it will be interesting to see if they sink or swim... i'd hold off on that new mill HBC!


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Dan.Joy said:


> Same here, 3/16 and the only email I got was over a month ago and it said it should be shipping in 2-3 weeks. I don't understand how people who ordered two weeks after me are getting shipping notices and I haven't heard anything.


I'm assuming this is coincidence but today is also the day I filed a dispute with my credit card to get my money back because I never received the merchandise. Either that prompted the shipment, or it's truly a coincidence and doesn't describe why my order has "shipped" before someone that ordered prior to me.

A plausible explanation as to why some people get orders before others and doesn't follow the FIFO method would be due to the popularity of the order. Meaning I may have ordered something that 300 other people ordered as well, whereas other "slower" orders may be of something less common. Just my $0.02.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I ordered Feb 8th. Got a tracking # on May 10th. Even my tracking # is so old that i had to pull it out of the archives at USPS. And... no product. 

I really wish just one person who has returned an item to HBC would contact me. I really need to know where the item was sent...


----------



## c3024446 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ordered on 16 April 2012, received email about shipping yesterday. I ordered a 31T 104BCD ring expecting it in 7 days, then 5 min later stumbled onto this thread, so in the meantime have been running a 32T Salsa. 

Stinging to get the ring, should be a work of art, and i need the 3.13% easier gears...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, it has now been a month since I was told that my cog was in the next batch to be made. Yesterday I got not one but 3 of the same emails telling me:

Homebrewed Components - Shipment Notice
Hello Chris, 
This is an automated email to notify you that your order #1332xxxxxx is ready and is in queue for shipping. It will be going out over the next few days. 
For your reference, the U.S.Postal Service tracking number for this shipment is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx7.
Also, as you may or may not have noticed, I have accumulated some backlog in orders, causing some delay in shipments. This was caused by an influx of orders over the holidays as well as an unexpected extended holiday closure by one of my main material suppliers. I've been working some long hours trying to get a grasp on this, and I am getting there, but there is a little ways to go. 
I'd sincerely like to apologize if you have attempted to contact me recently, unsuccessfully. With late orders comes many emails from customers looking for status updates, and there comes a point where I simply can't keep up with the replies and get the parts made. I try to get through as many as I can, but certainly not enough to make people happy. I finally figured out a way to sort orders and email a status according to the batch currently in production so I am hoping to improve on this. 
Again, I am very sorry for the holdup and lack of customer service lately, admittedly I am a Machinist by trade and not a Salesman, so I'm learning this stuff (slowly) as I go.
Thanks for your patience so far and I hope you're happy with the product when it's received!
Thanks again for your business,
Dan W.
Homebrewed Components
Homebrewed Components

I am looking at this as my 1-2 month notice. Meaning that I will see it in another month or two.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, the above order was placed 3/25.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

At least you have a time frame reference now, not hanging out in complete limbo.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ordered a Shimano 95x spiderless chainring 3/29/12. Received the delay email about a machine down on 5/15/12 and was told my order should be in the mail in 2-3 weeks. Stupidly placed another order for another Shimano 95x spiderless ring (as a backup) on 5/31/12 along with a cog. Then last night (7/2/12) received a shipping confirmation for my first order.

I would guess I will receive my first order sometime in Aug. and the 2nd order sometime in Dec. Hopefully this might give someone else an estimated timeline of things to come if they plan on ordering...


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

1SPD said:


> Well, it has now been a month since I was told that my cog was in the next batch to be made. Yesterday I got not one but 3 of the same emails telling me


I got the same notice from Dan 5/11 so even his excuses are not being updated 

I ordered 3/5 so around 17 weeks now and still counting, but my bike is rideable so it dosn't really matter...


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> I ordered Feb 8th. Got a tracking # on May 10th. Even my tracking # is so old that i had to pull it out of the archives at USPS. And... no product.
> 
> I really wish just one person who has returned an item to HBC would contact me. I really need to know where the item was sent...


Probably to a PO box. When a company does not even have an operable phone, you gotta wonder.

Also, what's up with so many people getting tracking #'s and then having to wait months afterwards to receive the item? I guess you can send a tracking # without actually shipping anything...

Odd at the very least..


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

1SPD said:


> I am looking at this as my 1-2 month notice. Meaning that I will see it in another month or two.


Ditto... judging by past posts this seems to be the norm.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Also, what's up with so many people getting tracking #'s and then having to wait months afterwards to receive the item? I guess you can send a tracking # without actually shipping anything...
> 
> Odd at the very least..


Probably uses his online store to generate shipping labels and attach them to the packages. Typically with online store packages such as his, you'll have options to bill/print shipping labels and it can automatically send out notifications for tracking numbers and such with custom messages such as his.

I'm just speculating, but perhaps he's in a remote location where he has a stack of "ready to be shipped" orders and will wait until there's enough of them to make a trip to USPS worth it. Again not ideal, but going by past posts, doesn't seem outside of his normal practice.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

The mailman can pick mail/packages as well as deliver them....just sayin'

What does USPS's website say when you try and track one of these tracking numbers?


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

electronic shipping info received.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lame. I wonder if you contacted USPS and ask about why it's taking so long to update. I wonder if they'd look into at all.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Lame. I wonder if you contacted USPS and ask about why it's taking so long to update. I wonder if they'd look into at all.


Why? I got the notice less than 24hrs ago.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I was more referring to others that got the tracking number over a month ago; not the people that got them yesterday.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

The shipper paid his money and unless the search originates from him, USPS doesn't care. USPS doesn't care where the package is as long as they have their money. Sound familiar?


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

I placed an order on 3/9, then a second order on 3/13.

I got a shipping notice on 5/10 for one of the orders, and I just got the second shipping notice.

I was aware of the extremely long wait, and was anticipating July before I received anything. I was hoping that I only got one shipping notice because he was going to ship everything together. No such luck I guess, but if I am just now receiving shipping notification for one of the orders, it could be September or October before I receive that order.

In the mean time, someone here was kind enough to sell me their HBC Ti 102BCD 34t ring, so I am still riding. Definitely a top quality product, but I will not be placing another order under any circumstance.

Has anybody who received the 5/10 shipping notification received their items yet?


----------



## WebInt (Apr 15, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> Probably to a PO box. When a company does not even have an operable phone, you gotta wonder.
> 
> Also, what's up with so many people getting tracking #'s and then having to wait months afterwards to receive the item? I guess you can send a tracking # without actually shipping anything...
> 
> Odd at the very least..


Dude, move on. Every chance you get you bust Dan's balls. I think we get it. :madman:


----------



## kingpin_75s (Feb 2, 2011)

Regarding: "Has anybody who received the 5/10 shipping notification received their items yet?"

Received 5/10 shipping notice.

Received 32T Ti ENO Chainring in mail 5/30.

He clearly batches his work so may be interesting to know how often these shipping notices go out and it may help people understand the variance in wait times after ship notice.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

WebInt said:


> Dude, move on. Every chance you get you bust Dan's balls. I think we get it. :madman:


No, you don't get it. The only person who gets it is, Dan getting my money. I haven't gotten anything. This thread is about HBC. Thats why i and many others (some very happy customers as well) post here. You have nothing to do with me, my money, or HBC. Move on.

21 weeks and still no product.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

WebInt said:


> Dude, move on. Every chance you get you bust Dan's balls. I think we get it. :madman:


Are you Dan? Seriously.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

Now that we all know the timing involved, and that this thread is a year and 4 months old, nobody has the right to complain any more. One knows the deal when ordering. No surprises...right?

6 months from now this thread will still be going I bet..


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

1niceride said:


> Now that we all know the timing involved, and that this thread is a year and 4 months old, nobody has the right to complain any more. One knows the deal when ordering. No surprises...right?
> 
> 6 months from now this thread will still be going I bet..


You would think. I guess this only applies to the small percentage of people that check in with this thread regularly or even know that this thread exists. I have not counted the people involved in this thread, but compared someone else's guestimated output of chainrings, I think we represent a very very small percentage of his buyers.

Like some have mentioned before, people see an ad in the magazine and just order.


----------



## WebInt (Apr 15, 2004)

jetboy23 said:


> No, you don't get it. The only person who gets it is, Dan getting my money. I haven't gotten anything. This thread is about HBC. Thats why i and many others (some very happy customers as well) post here. You have nothing to do with me, my money, or HBC. Move on.
> 
> 21 weeks and still no product.


Another tool not grasping the quote feature in forums? This was directed at the person I quoted. The guy busting Dans balls every thread he can. The guy that NEVER got a ring from HBC because Dan canceled his order. If you have a bad experience with HBC then state it. I have a major issue with someone that is simply trying to beat a guy up and has not moved on. Again. He has no skin in the game but talks trash every chance he get. All because Dan canceled his order. Can you grasp that jettyboy?


----------



## WebInt (Apr 15, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> Are you Dan? Seriously.


You got me. I signed up another account 8 years ago just so I could defend myself in the future.

You don't ride HBC. You don't have their product. And you never completed an order with HBC. Tell me again why you feel the need to bust their balls? Let me guess "for the good of the community" or "to help others". You are a regular Turko Files kind of guy right? I get others complaining that paid for product and havent received stuff. I get those pissed it took way to long to get their product. They have reason to complain. You come off like a woman scorned.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

WebInt said:


> You got me. I signed up another account 8 years ago just so I could defend myself in the future.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is Dan's last name McFly?


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

WebInt said:


> You got me. I signed up another account 8 years ago just so I could defend myself in the future.
> 
> You don't ride HBC. You don't have their product. And you never completed an order with HBC. Tell me again why you feel the need to bust their balls? Let me guess "for the good of the community" or "to help others". You are a regular Turko Files kind of guy right? I get others complaining that paid for product and havent received stuff. I get those pissed it took way to long to get their product. They have reason to complain. You come off like a woman scorned.


I do find it interesting that out of the thousands of cities in America, you happen to live in the same one as Dan and/or conveniently close.

The fact that I never got any product after waiting well beyond the stated delivery time somehow makes it better? To me, it sounds like you nailed it. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## WebInt (Apr 15, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> I do find it interesting that out of the thousands of cities in America, you happen to live in the same one as Dan and/or conveniently close.
> 
> Believe it or not, I have not fully spilled the beans with regards to how I was treated. I will save it. No need. Sounds like you have the "inside scoop" there Turko


I don't live in Esco. Dan is a good friend and someone that rides our group ride mid week. He is a nice guy having customer service and business commitment issues. He takes just as much heat on our rides as he does here, I assure you. Almost every one of us rides his gear. As far as what you have and Dan still has from you, I am sure it would make for entertaining reads here.

Not sure why you feel the need to keep beating a dead horse with Dan every chance you get. Seems odd since you are a nice guy on every other forum and from guys I know that ride with you.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

WebInt said:


> I don't live in Esco. Dan is a good friend and someone that rides our group ride mid week. He is a nice guy having customer service and business commitment issues. He takes just as much heat on our rides as he does here, I assure you. Almost every one of us rides his gear. As far as what you have and Dan still has from you, I am sure it would make for entertaining reads here.
> 
> Not sure why you feel the need to keep beating a dead horse with Dan every chance you get. Seems odd since you are a nice guy on every other forum and from guys I know that ride with you.


Edit. Never mind.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

rydbyk said:


> The fact that I never got any product after waiting well beyond the stated delivery time somehow makes it better? To me, it sounds like you nailed it. Thanks for reminding me.


You didn't get past the stated delivery time before it got ugly and your order was cancelled.
I know because I was waiting for my ring at the same time and you posted your order date... and that was the source of our whole spat over it... that you weren't late but were still blasting Dan because you repeatedly e-mailed him and posted here wanting to know if you might be late and lamented the lack of communication.

I've got no beef with you and we've moved on (for the benefit of others, I know you know this)... and I will probably regret posting this, but I don't believe "well beyond the stated delivery date" is factual.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

WebInt said:


> Can you grasp that jettyboy?


I grasp the quote feature much more than you do with spelling my name  . I am just one of those who will continue to post Dan's discrepancies. If i knew Dan like you do, i would do more than bust his balls (legally or financially). I am also not sure if taking money over the internet and not providing the purchased product is a local or federal crime. Luckily, currently, real life is more important than Dan. When life settles, i intend see if, financially, it will be important to Dan to return my money or deliver my product. I think i have accrued some interest over this period of time. It would be cheaper for Dan to care about the emails i have sent.

I know, blah blah blah, it all sounds like empty threats. I think thats what Dan thinks, too. Just because everyone else waits 5-6 months for their purchased products doesn't make it fine. I have paid money for a product that was listed to have a lead time of 4 weeks. He has my money and i have no product 21 weeks later. That is theft. I will only wait as long as it takes for me to get off my rear and find the information required to file legal action.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> You didn't get past the stated delivery time before it got ugly and your order was cancelled.
> I know because I was waiting for my ring at the same time and you posted your order date... and that was the source of our whole spat over it... that you weren't late but were still blasting Dan because you repeatedly e-mailed him and posted here wanting to know if you might be late and lamented the lack of communication.
> 
> I've got no beef with you and we've moved on (for the benefit of others, I know you know this)... and I will probably regret posting this, but I don't believe "well beyond the stated delivery date" is factual.
> ...


I stand corrected. It was a long time ago. I do recall trying to figure out how long it would be beyond the stated delivery time and got no response. Perhaps I would have received the ring shortly after the stated delivery time of 4 weeks. Odds are it would have been additional months, not weeks. I could be wrong, maybe at the time, his site stated 4-6 weeks delivery.

Bad info. My bad. Bad rydbyk. 

Done here. I will look for alternatives elsewhere for my next build. I have been informed that Dan's own buddies bust his balls for this. I certainly don't need to chime in any longer if this is true.:thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

I ordered a titanium 110bcd 5-bolt 33T chainring on March 28th and got an e-mail notification that my order was complete on July 2nd. I'm in no rush and was well aware of the wait time. I've ordered through Dan before and have always had a good experience.

Anyway, I just picked up this 17T HBC cog which will go very nice with my chainring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

mf, Thanks for pointing this out. Have been following this thread, as I debate placing an order.

rydbyk, Must've been a real peach to get cancelled. Continuing to berate HBC, and biitch & moan does little to discredit Dan, yet causes most to consider your actions. Being a small business owner doesn't make up for the SSI taxes, cost of health insurance, or added headaches, but having the ability to say "Adios Machacho" is a thing of beauty.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone that got the 7/2 email with the tracking number see any movement on that tracking number yet? Mine still looks like it has yet to be given to the USPS.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

ordered my chainring last week, arrived today! 

Got a new on from another member who switched to middleburns....has to pay a bit more but I'm up and running soon!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c3024446 (Apr 16, 2010)

jbsmith said:


> Anyone that got the 7/2 email with the tracking number see any movement on that tracking number yet? Mine still looks like it has yet to be given to the USPS.


USPS hasn't received mine yet...


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

No movement on mine either...

Tomorrow will be15 weeks since placing order


----------



## flash278 (Sep 14, 2005)

jbsmith said:


> Anyone that got the 7/2 email with the tracking number see any movement on that tracking number yet? Mine still looks like it has yet to be given to the USPS.


Yup, received the 7/2 email as well. I received USPS Priority Mail Tracking number and it has not moved. The post office has not received anything.

MARCH 25th - Chainring Ordered
MAY 15th - Received an email stating a machine had gone down and things got backed up, but I was now in the next 4 week queue.
JULY 2nd - Received the email saying it was about to ship.
JULY 11th - No movement on the tracking info.

This is flipping ridiculous!

I should have known better when a friend ordered a rear cog and it did not fit right. He spoke with Dan and Dan said to send it back and he would ship out a new one. The cog was shipped back, but with no tracking information. Dan claims he never received it and my buddy was out his money with no offer of even a discounted replacement.

BUYER BEWARE!!!!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Funny. Don't really come here anymore but I've been waiting so did a quick interwebz search and found the thread.

$50 isn't going to kill me and it sounds like there's no real option other than waiting... My own personal chuckle is I've been deferring some maintenance thinking "I'll do the overhaul when I get the new ring..Any day now.." Ha! With that line of thinking, I'd be checking the mailbox and tolerating this blasted creak for the next year and half.

Oh well... Guess it'll be a "Oh I remember ordering that..Nice" when it arrives around X-mas.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

22 weeks.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

*HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH *

*This thread is full of the biggest suckers.* :ciappa:


----------



## mgordon (Oct 20, 2009)

MRP's Bling Rings just came into stock on their website - I bought one of those for now. And look at that, it already shipped!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Woot! More spiderless option for the Sram folks. I don't see any disclaimer about out of round. Must be a good batch this time.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> Woot! More spiderless option for the Sram folks. I don't see any disclaimer about out of round. Must be a good batch this time.


out of round disclaimer?
WTF is that about? :skep:
If it's junk it's not an option... unfortunately. Out of round on a ss ring is junk, IMO.


----------



## starstevenson (Feb 20, 2007)

*nearly 6 weeks have passed and no component!*

Ordered a 31t Gold 104bcd back on 05/30/12
Homebrewed received google payment 05/31/12

Nearly 6 weeks and no chainring

Four weeks is already a wait, so after a month (website says to expect this much) the days start ticking off

Google payment asked me to rate my experience with homebrewedcomponents.com, and I have to say, I am hoping for genius work that will fit my 2011 Specialized sram epic cranks (popular cranks) without a lot of modification. Again, a month is a time to wait so when weeks start clicking off in the summer time it begins to bum you out.

I know that if it was not so hilly here, I would be going for a 32t blackspire mono:bluefrown:

Dan, pretty please get the item to me before my biggest race of the season in August.

I am hoping a point comes where you can hire a little help and make your business:band: rock!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

meltingfeather said:


> out of round disclaimer?
> WTF is that about? :skep:
> If it's junk it's not an option... unfortunately. Out of round on a ss ring is junk, IMO.


MRP was very open about the first run of these rings and the "out of round". Honestly, i get tight spots from my freehubs. Sram or Shimano never disclaim that issue. Junk? They are lower end. I've learned to accept a mm or two compared to the double the price.

This batch seems obvious that "out of round" isn't an issue. Otherwise, MRP would have made it well known. Unlike the leadtime on a product from HBC.

Side note... i think HBC is now blocking my email requests for a status update. I have sent 5 emails with no response. 22 weeks would seem like i should be cued for the next run... wouldn't it?


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

starstevenson said:


> Ordered a 31t Gold 104bcd back on 05/30/12
> Homebrewed received google payment 05/31/12
> 
> Nearly 6 weeks and no chainring


Seriously?


----------



## starstevenson (Feb 20, 2007)

at the time I order he said 4 weeks, so I never spoke a word for the first 6 weeks. Now the site says to expect 8 weeks.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Only 6 weeks...might as well sit back and have a beer or 1000 and expect to wait _at least_ another 6 weeks.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ha ha. At this point, i would consider 12 weeks fast.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> Ha ha. At this point, i would consider 12 weeks fast.


True. I'm only a month in so I'm not even thinking about my ring yet. I'll probably have forgotten about it by the time it shows up, then I'll be like, Oh yeah...I remember ordering that thing last year.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Aaron1017 said:


> *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH * *HAHAHAHAH *
> 
> This thread is full of the biggest suckers.


And it looks like you just joined the group. Idiot.


----------



## Canadianroughrider (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't comment on quality of homebrewed componants,But I can comment on the fact that I was told around a 4 week wait,That was 15 weeks ago.I normally never complain,Because nice gear takes time/money.But I am sure that I will never order another thing from this company ever again,Just wanted people to know what kind of wait times are really going on at this company.Personally,If I have any idea that it would be over 15 weeks and still waiting.I would of never ordered from HomedBrewed componants.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't believe it, i believe i have actually found Dan Alden Wilcox's address. That should help if i seek legal action for taking my money and not providing a product. Over 5 months is just not acceptable.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> I can't believe it, i believe i have actually found Dan Alden Wilcox's address. That should help if i seek legal action for taking my money and not providing a product. Over 5 months is just not acceptable.


You must feel so proud oh mighty internet warrior!


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

fryed_1 said:


> You must feel so proud oh mighty internet warrior!


Just like the guy who takes your money and gives nothing in return.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I wouldn't say nothing. I have a tracking number! They aren't free!


But you're right, despite the fact that 90% of the people in this thread have received their product on pretty much the exact timeline you're experiencing, you're probably right and he's decided that this would be a great time to pay for shipping for an entire batch and then not ship anything. That certainly makes sense!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

fryed_1 said:


> I wouldn't say nothing. I have a tracking number! They aren't free!


I didn't pay for a tracking #. I paid for 2 cogs and the shipping for them to arrive at my door. Neither of those two things have happened.

And yes, i do feel proud. I had gotten to the point that my money was lost forever. Now, i know i have the information required to get my money or product by a legal means if necessary. Funniest part about it, is, that i found the address from a police report and video of someone stealing from Dan. Ironic.

Dan might be able to ignore my emails, but, at least i've attempted (by email) to let him know he can decide how my money is used. Product, refund, or court.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

No. HBC paid for the tracking number. I still fail to see why when everyone has posted 6 or more months lead time that you feel you should be the exception just because you want to whine about it.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just because many ppl have to wait 6 months vs the advertised leadtime of (now 8 weeks) doesn't make it ok. Not even close. That type of work ethic may be fine for you, but, i don't live like that and find it a disgrace to other hard working American companies. I'm simply one of the more vocal customers who are pointing out this fact. If thats whining to you, then, i hope like cheese. I will continue to serve up the updates (whine) until my order is resolved. Have a great weekend.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well good luck on your lawsuit I suppose. You should probably keep an eye out for wet floors with no signs in McDonald's and WalMart too. I hear they pay good for that kind of thing...


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

BBB claim: $0
Sandy Eggo small claims court filing fee: $30
jetboy's control complex: priceless


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

got my tracking number on 7/2. Today was the first time I checked the tracking number and got this from USPS!

You entered: 420208869101969010386866269347

Your Item's Status
The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on July 02, 2012 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

Basically nothing! Go figure. I almost picked up an 18t yesterday when I paid for my rebuilt front wheel but held off. I know that the moment I buy one and bolt it on the bike, the HBC will show up at the house!


----------



## starstevenson (Feb 20, 2007)

*alterative to HBC that likely has better communication & deliver time*

When I purchased the lead time on his website said 4 weeks, I have waited 6 weeks without success for a chainring that looked pretty standard faire in terms of production time (presumably he has made a bunch of 104bcd chainrings)

Just found a site called northshorebillet dot come that likely has a ton of products that other guys are looking for.

If anyone sees another company producing a 31t 104bcd chainring let us know. For now I have the 32t blackspire mono.

Thank-you.


----------



## tristero (May 11, 2010)

Ordered April 11.
Received Shipping Notice Jul 2. - NO Tracking Info. (that's 12 weeks, folks.)
It's July 16. 
For a 30 day estimate, we are going on 100 days with nada!
Caveat Emptor.


----------



## tristero (May 11, 2010)

THIS BUSINESS IS NOT BBB ACCREDITED

Homebrewed Components
634 N ROSE ST, ESCONDIDO, CA 92027

I'm at a 100 days and nada!


----------



## lalahsghost (Jul 4, 2007)

tristero said:


> THIS BUSINESS IS NOT BBB ACCREDITED
> 
> Homebrewed Components
> 634 N ROSE ST, ESCONDIDO, CA 92027
> ...


94 Days. Tempted to do a credit card money-callback or whatnot.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

107 days and counting...


----------



## js82toy (Feb 9, 2007)

174 days and counting.....


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

138 days and counting...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Man! I was really excited about getting a chainring from HBC, but after reading this horrendous thread...I'm warning all of my friends who were planning on getting a 31t ring. I'm sure as crap not going to get one now. Any of you defending Dan are idiots. How can you defend such blatant lies? Business fail.



Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

lalahsghost said:


> 94 Days. Tempted to do a credit card money-callback or whatnot.


I did already...100+ days.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

109 days and give'n up waiting. I don't know how Wilcox sleeps at night.


----------



## giantone (Dec 18, 2011)

tristero said:


> THIS BUSINESS IS NOT BBB ACCREDITED
> 
> Homebrewed Components
> 634 N ROSE ST, ESCONDIDO, CA 92027
> ...


BBB is a for profit scam fyi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Man! I was really excited about getting a chainring from HBC, but after reading this horrendous thread...I'm warning all of my friends who were planning on getting a 31t ring. I'm sure as crap not going to get one now. Any of you defending Dan are idiots. How can you defend such blatant lies? Business fail.
> :thumbsup: amen
> 
> Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Dunno, guys. Go buy some Surly SS gear. Their chainrings never have problems and their cogs aren't a pain in the ass with your chainline when you flip them to even out the wear.

I've been using an HBC cog and chainring for a couple years now and they are holding up great. They are aesthetically prettier than anything out there. 

As far as I know, everyone gets their HBC product and likes it. It is has been common knowledge for a year that the production times lag, but the product is perfect and looks great and works for a long time. It is also made in America. I'd like him to get the orders through faster, but it clearly can't happen- he probably doesn't make enough to hire on extra help, and he is trying to keep the price competitive. 

So please, if you get butthurt easy and you have a hard time processing the scores of posts that say delivery time lags, buy something else.


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

giantone said:


> BBB is a for profit scam fyi


The most informative statement in this thread. 
It's a shame more people aren't aware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

July 25 will be 4 months of waiting for a 18t cog in red!!! Aug 2 will be 1 month of waiting since receiving tracking number. Total wait time so far = 115 days


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

119 days. Got a tracking number 15 days ago. 

I thought that was pretty bad until I saw the 174 days. Good thing I don't actually *need* the part quickly.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

js82toy said:


> 174 days and counting.....


Ouch. I'm at 161 days. I guess i should take the advise of some ppl here and stop complaining because, obviously, i haven't been waiting long enough. :skep:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I ordered an mrp bling ring since they're back in stock.....I'll decide if I switch to the hbc when it shows up.


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Tanin said:


> The most informative statement in this thread.
> It's a shame more people aren't aware.


And they have the power to do exactly NOTHING!


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

1SPD said:


> got my tracking number on 7/2. Today was the first time I checked the tracking number and got this from USPS!
> 
> You entered: 420208869101969010386866269347
> 
> ...


Why does Dan even go through the process of sending out tracking #'s and state the order will be going out over the next few days? Few days means - 2-3 weeks??? Makes no sense.


----------



## lalahsghost (Jul 4, 2007)

jbsmith said:


> I did already...100+ days.


Any luck?


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

lalahsghost said:


> Any luck?


Jury is still out...credit card is still in their investigation phase.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

TBarnaby said:


> And they have the power to do exactly NOTHING!


Right, but if complaints start showing up on the BBB site, then maybe it'll help the HBC get their head out of their ass.


----------



## spinningman15 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Waiting for Chainring*

Dan,
I ordered a 36 tooth chain ring from HBC back in May and have not heard or seen anything from HBC. Just wondering what is up with my order :madman:? I have heard good things about your components. But I would really like to try them out for myself. Any help would be great. Thank you. Dave


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Boy howdy this is a nice thread. Anyway, got this recently:

"look you dumb ****, not everyone reads mtbr. Many of us had no idea the lead times were **** when we ordered. We only learned after wondering where the hell our products were. so dont come in here and act like we should of known better.get ****ed"

Just to be clear, if you didn't know ahead of time about the lead times, sucky. I personally do some research before I throw my money around, given that I would be pissed if 100 bucks goes down the drain. But then, I'm just a dumb ****.

And yes, I do think it is borderline ridiculous how the wait times are stacking up, and I don't get the tracking numbers without shipping the product. I've bought HBC a couple times (once in the last year) and I received excellent customer service and a really outstanding product. When I burn through my chainrings/cogs, I will be buying HBC again, though I'm going to order 6 months before I need them.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Common sense tells me that Dan's aware of this thread and all the complaints by folks, so this message is for you Dan. Put on you big boy pants and be a man and address your bike bros concerns. It's one thing to have 1 or 2 disgruntled customers, but it's obvious the problem is on your end. You have time to post a single message in this thread letting everyone know your intentions on what your doing to fix this and make it right. You appear a scam artist to some or a coward by avoiding addressing your customers issues. You've made excuses in the past that there's not time in the day to answer questions and make parts. By the wait times posted here you don't seem to have time for either.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

crazy8 said:


> Common sense tells me that Dan's aware of this thread and all the complaints by folks, so this message is for you Dan. Put on you big boy pants and be a man and address your bike bros concerns. It's one thing to have 1 or 2 disgruntled customers, but it's obvious the problem is on your end. You have time to post a single message in this thread letting everyone know your intentions on what your doing to fix this and make it right. You appear a scam artist to some or a coward by avoiding addressing your customers issues. You've made excuses in the past that there's not time in the day to answer questions and make parts. By the wait times posted here you don't seem to have time for either.


Dan has posted 39 times in this thread on the first few pages.

IIRC he stopped when he had a family issue and his lead times slipped, then it went along the lines of "why you spending time on here when i haven't got my chainring"..... it all went downhill from there then.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I dunno, Crazy. It seems whenever someone has both an active internet presence and an entrepreneurial operation which serves those on the forum, shits eventually hit the fan and it all goes down in a spectacular ball of flames. 

I've seen this with both custom ground cams and supercharger kits on a Mazda forum, custom drum lugs on a drum builders forum, a batch of Taiwanese road frames on another bike forum, etc., etc. It never ends well because, as best as I can figure, the operations start with a lot of feedback and interaction, but when the product is realized that feedback and interaction somehow goes bad due to a few bad products, overwhelming interest, personal issues, or a myriad of other possibilities. 

Therefore it seems that it's better for one to separate their business operation from their internet presence, which is what Dan has done. In this sense that's definitely a good move. 

On the flipside, I do agree he should accept his capacity and be more realistic about lead times. That would (have) render(ed) most complaints in this thread moot. He could operate like that for a until the market pressure is relieved by both the reduced number of incoming orders and the mounting competition from Tehan, RCR, and MRC. From what I've seen, he still holds quite an edge in terms of form and/or quality and would surely retain business. 

Another forum misconception is that most HBC customers are on the forum, when it's probably a small fraction. So for all we know, most of his customers ARE getting their parts within the indicated lead time, and we're hearing from a relative few squeeky wheels here.


----------



## DrewM (Jan 8, 2007)

My rings/cogs arrived a few weeks back; I ordered them a number of months ago. 

I ordered 1/8" (I highly recommend it for singlespeed), which is noted to extend lead times and I have dealt with a few custom builders in the past, so I expected the delay.

I was as surprised as anyone by the policy of not updating delivery dates, but given the choice between making product and answering e-mails I can appreciate the choice.

I will say that I received a very prompt response regarding a -perceived- issue with my order, which was actually an issue with my set-up.

-

The product is excellent (the cogs in particular exceed my expectations for tolerances on the freehub body) and I will definitely order again, regardless of the wait.

Definitely worth being patient.

-D


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

^Word. I just wish I could find out where Dans business stands cause I really want him to make me another chainring. 

This is coming from a very happy owner of his products x2. All I can do is wish Dan good luck with his business and give us a sign that all is OK.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

zaskaranddriver said:


> ...Another forum misconception is that most HBC customers are on the forum, when it's probably a small fraction. So for all we know, most of his customers ARE getting their parts within the indicated lead time, and we're hearing from a relative few squeeky wheels here.


There's a flip side to this coin...

If only a small fraction of HBC customers are on this forum, then what's to say that the majority are _not _getting their parts within the indicated lead time? If they're not here, then they're not posting about it. Either way, it's speculation at best. We have no idea how many orders are processed, how many are delivered within the one month lead time, or how many are flatout wrong. We also have no idea how many emails HBC chooses to ignore or how many customers are blatantly lied to.

All we have to go on is what is posted right here, in this forum. To me, it seems like there are enough squeaky wheels here to say that there is clearly a problem. Even you folks that are very happy with the product and are going so far as to defend HBC are agreeing that the lead times are not as advertised...


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Subscribed......


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

When Dan started making rings I was a big supporter. At the time I was looking for a quality ring to offer with my 960SS mod cranks. Aftermarket SS rings in 102bcd are very limited, so my mod cranks with HBC rings make a very attractive SS set-up. At that time few had even heard of HBC rings and with each order I would promote and recommend his rings as the very best available and to this day that holds true. Over the next few years I've tried to make orders in increasing quantities trying to always have them available to deal with the continually increasing wait time to replenish stock. I wanted to work with Dan as a distributor but as time passed it became more and more difficult to make contact.. For the first year I had his phone number, then he changed it and didn't share with me again. Well no problem I can still communicate via email. Then over the past year he stopped responding to my emails and I read hear that others were experiencing the same thing. I began to wonder if something serious had happen to him.. I had a last resort means to contact him and several month back I used it and received a immediate reply where he assured me all was fine. So I emailed him back saying I'd like to make a large order, but dependent on a reasonable timeline. His response was place my order but there were no promises when he'd get it filled and if that wasn't OK then I'd best source my stuff elsewhere. So I'm now working on doing just that. Many complain that it's the misrepresented timeline that's the problem. I'm my opinion having no means of contacting for customer service for possible issues..........Anyone wonder if those who complain in this thread get moved to the end of the line with each new post?? :skep:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Crazy8: Please let me know when you have a source of 102BCD rings. I really love my HBCring but it won't last forever.
It's not the long lead times or product quality that would stop me ordering from HBC again, it's the complete lack of CS that now has me questioning things.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I totally agree. Quality has never been a issue, but if you don't have it when you need it then the quality is a non issue. I'll definitely let you know. Be assured they will be of equal quality to HBC or not at all.



driver bob said:


> Crazy8: Please let me know when you have a source of 102BCD rings. I really love my HBCring but it won't last forever.
> It's not the long lead times or product quality that would stop me ordering from HBC again, it's the complete lack of CS that now has me questioning things.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

[QUOTE)
It's not the long lead times or product quality that would stop me ordering from HBC again, it's the complete lack of CS that now has me questioning things.[/QUOTE]

I completely agree, I like nothing more than to support a small outfit. But a small outfit without BASIC CUSTOMER SERVICE fundamentals won't get my money DONATED to them.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

BShow said:


> If only a small fraction of HBC customers are on this forum, then what's to say that the majority are _not _getting their parts within the indicated lead time?


Now we're both speculating! :thumbsup:


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

No speculation here. 23 weeks. No cogs.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Count the number of complaints in this thread with the number of positive experience post. Early in this thread before thing began to go south nearly all the post were positive that along with the quality and looks of his stuff had people giving him his props. Anyone who is seriously wanting their business to grow will do all necessary to keep from having any negative feedback, but HBC has let this go on and on. Dan started out with the members of Mtbrs full support. Why would those members support no longer be important. Read from the beginning post in this thread. They go from all positive to a single negative and grow to primarily all negative post. It's frustrating to new customers and disrespectful to his early supporters. IMO



BShow said:


> There's a flip side to this coin...
> 
> If only a small fraction of HBC customers are on this forum, then what's to say that the majority are _not _getting their parts within the indicated lead time? If they're not here, then they're not posting about it. Either way, it's speculation at best. We have no idea how many orders are processed, how many are delivered within the one month lead time, or how many are flatout wrong. We also have no idea how many emails HBC chooses to ignore or how many customers are blatantly lied to.
> 
> All we have to go on is what is posted right here, in this forum. To me, it seems like there are enough squeaky wheels here to say that there is clearly a problem. Even you folks that are very happy with the product and are going so far as to defend HBC are agreeing that the lead times are not as advertised...


----------



## starstevenson (Feb 20, 2007)

*HBC refund requested, thoughts and suggestions...*

When I order his most popular chainring (104bcd) 7 weeks ago, the website said expect to wait 4 weeks. Emails sent via MTBR, directly to HBC and via Google Wallet have ALL gone without reply.

I have formally asked for a refund and even opened up mediation via Google Wallet.

HBC website says, expect to be fined a 25% "restocking fee" on canceled orders!! How can he charge a restocking fee on an item that was never sent out?

Is a control freak at the helm? What about charging a little more and hiring a neighborhood kid who is into cycling to help with production, or even packaging and shipping? Could an unskilled person help with production? Could he mentor a kid? (burnishing the mico fillings at the teeth on a wheel?, wiping oil of the finished product? Cleaning the shop? Ordering Aluminum? Answering emails re: lead times? Updating FAQs?

A good business person does not make excuses, but instead finds solutions. Obviously we don't know the background story, but would it be possible to work a 4 days a week at the day job and use a 5th on the moonlighting? Is this an artist who is better at the art and the economics and customer relations is a downer...Not sure, but after 7 plus weeks with no responses or delivery, I expect a FULL refund, without drama.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

starstevenson said:


> When I order his most popular chainring (104bcd) 7 weeks ago, the website said expect to wait 4 weeks. Emails sent via MTBR, directly to HBC and via Google Wallet have ALL gone without reply.
> 
> I have formally asked for a refund and even opened up mediation via Google Wallet.
> 
> ...


He's in over his head, he's hands are tied with the self-propagated problems that keep spanning. Sad really. I truthfully hope he can find a way out.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Now we're both speculating! :thumbsup:


Right. That's exactly why I said in the following line; _"either way,_ _its speculation at best."_ There is no way to know what exactly is going on over there and trying to argue one way or another will not do anything but have us chasing our tails... There is no arguing or speculating however, that there are major problems with HBC and it's business practices.


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

Heh, the worst part for me is that I moved 2 months ago, and have sent several emails to HBC asking him to ship to my new address, but of course I've had no response, so I have no idea where the package will finally be sent to.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Ordered 3/16 and got my shipping notice 7/2. I was ok with a 3 month wait , but 3.5 months and then 22 days with no progress in shipping is ridiculous. If its done pay someone to package it and ship it out. By the time I get this 34T ring it will have been over 4 months and I will have received my bling ring before then.


----------



## smwill214 (May 28, 2010)

17 weeks and counting...and no response. 

Great thing is cant even go through PayPal bc their limit for resolution is 45 days.


Fun!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thats why you pay with a credit card via paypal. Even if pp won't do anything, the cc will.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

driver bob said:


> Crazy8: Please let me know when you have a source of 102BCD rings. I really love my HBCring but it won't last forever.
> It's not the long lead times or product quality that would stop me ordering from HBC again, it's the complete lack of CS that now has me questioning things.


Wow, I got anonymous neg rep for this comment....ut:


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

BShow said:


> Lame. People are getting screwed over by HBC and they're getting negative reputation for it on the forums. That's awesome.
> 
> P.S. I filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and they've contacted HBC on my behalf. I fully expect that to be completely ignored by HBC, but maybe it'll help somebody else out in the long run.


Whoever gave me the anonmous negative rep for this post with commment: "I'm not ignoring you" ... please man up and give me an explanation of what you mean and why you're negative repping me... K? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

BShow said:


> Whoever gave me the anonmous negative rep for this post with commment: "I'm not ignoring you" ... please man up and give me an explanation of what you mean and why you're negative repping me... K? Thanks.


Yes, anonymous neg reppers are cowards.

I pos repped you to offset it tho.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

So I ordered up a couple rings last week and the UPS guy just dropped them off yesterday. Awesome service. Thumbs up.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Just checking in!!

Everyone get their chainrings and cogs yet?!?! DIDN'T THINK SO!!!!* :lol: :yesnod:


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

Jim Beam said:


> Yes, anonymous neg reppers are cowards.
> 
> I pos repped you to offset it tho.


Ha! Some anonymous pvssy neg repped for this! Like I fvckin' care. The cowards are plentiful here.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

i ordered my silver 19t cog last friday and received it wednesday ...it is awesome and works perfect and was delivered quickly ...oops wrong thread i thought this was the surly cog thread


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

n/m


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Jim Beam said:


> Ha! Some anonymous pvssy neg repped for this! Like I fvckin' care. The cowards are plentiful here.


Whoever invented repping for the forum is a shameful geek, lol. Repping = ghey virtual street cred.

Get over it.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I've had a bash on order since February. Got the e-mail/shipping notice mid-April. It's now nearly August. 

I've got a couple rings from him already that I like quite a bit, but at this point, will not be ordering anything else. I'll just consider myself lucky if the bash actually shows up.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

A1an said:


> So I ordered up a couple rings last week and the UPS guy just dropped them off yesterday. Awesome service. Thumbs up.


Suuuuure


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

what a joke!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I got one 6 minutes after you that said "lame"


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

bshow said:


> what a joke!


internet explorer?


----------



## Hkp2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't even know why people are waiting from 4 to 6 months for HBC to get their stuff. When that time could use to ride alot of miles. Buy somewhere else!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Hkp2000 said:


> I don't even know why people are waiting from 4 to 6 months for HBC to get their stuff. When that time could use to ride alot of miles. Buy somewhere else!


I reckon most people are upgrading, those buying spiderless rings are more than likely getting rid of a spider and a ring for the clean blingy look of an HBC ring in whatever colour they want..... which cant be got anywhere else.

I am also in the queue and for the very reason as stated above, i am only 6 weeks in and have bought twice before, those wait times were about 4-8 weeks..... i am prepared for a longer wait this time though definately agree that some who have posted how long that have been waiting is completely unnacceptable.


----------



## DuckmanEG (Jun 8, 2008)

You can order from other places. Still ride and still have a HBC on order. 

I will say this. I have a bling ring and a HBC ring. HBC has them beat in build qaulitty. But MRP has awesome customer service. I will buy again from HBC but I won't be buying a part knowing I need it to finish a build. It will be an addition to the bike. 

Next on my list will be NSBs chainring. There brake adapters are nice. Hoping the ring is similar quality


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

ozzybmx said:


> I reckon most people are upgrading, those buying spiderless rings are more than likely getting rid of a spider and a ring for the clean blingy look of an HBC ring in whatever colour they want..... which cant be got anywhere else.
> 
> I am also in the queue and for the very reason as stated above, i am only 6 weeks in and have bought twice before, those wait times were about 4-8 weeks..... i am prepared for a longer wait this time though definately agree that some who have posted how long that have been waiting is completely unnacceptable.


I agree. Most are looking for something that they cannot get anywhere else at this time. The quality of the HBC parts that I have seen is very good and most people are willing to pay and wait for it if they know what they're getting into. The problem is that they dont...

If you're buying a product from someone, then that vendor needs to fully disclose lead times and communicate delays adequately. That simply does not happen with HBC. If HBC fully disclosed the lead times, then the only complaints that would be valid in this thread would be the ones where HBC completely screwed up the order or the complaints about broken cogs. We'd be lookin at a page or two of complaints instead of 50+ pages of pissed off customers.

For the life of me, I just can't understand why HBC just doesnt fix the problem. It really is an easy fix. just update the site and fire out an email that isn't riddled with blatant lies once in a while and everyone would be good to go.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Aaron1017 said:


> internet explorer?


It's the PC in my office and I can't use anything else.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

DuckmanEG said:


> I will say this. I have a bling ring and a HBC ring. HBC has them beat in build qaulitty. But MRP has awesome customer service. I will buy again from HBC but I won't be buying a part knowing I need it to finish a build. It will be an addition to the bike.


 I know nothing of the MRP rings, but I've got Race Face, Salsa, Blackspire and HBC on bikes in the garage and frankly, I can't notice much of a difference between any of them other than cosmetics. I definitely can't tell any difference while pedaling on the bike... they all work like a chainring.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

BShow said:


> For the life of me, I just can't understand why HBC just doesnt fix the problem. It really is an easy fix. just update the site and fire out an email that isn't riddled with blatant lies once in a while and everyone would be good to go.


This is exactly how I feel. All he needs to do is change his lead time from the now 8 weeks to something like 4+ months or "you'll get it when you get it" and blast off an email to everyone who's already placed an order about wtf is going on.

I've already purchased an mrp bling ring and it's working great. Whenever I get my hbc ring I might switch to it.


----------



## smwill214 (May 28, 2010)

I am at 17 weeks and counting.


----------



## smwill214 (May 28, 2010)

17 weeks is too much, no contact. I am going through the BBB at this point.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

smwill214 said:


> I am at 17 weeks and counting.


24 weeks. Sorry to say, but, keep counting.  I don't even know if anybody has received an item from Dan in quite a long while. I wonder how much money he has pocketed without delivering a product.


----------



## fb71 (May 8, 2006)

kingpin_75s said:


> Regarding: "Has anybody who received the 5/10 shipping notification received their items yet?"
> 
> Received 5/10 shipping notice.
> 
> ...


Well I received the shipping notice for exactly the same item on 5/11 and I haven't seen it yet.

When did you place your order?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I ordered Feb 7th. Shipping notice May 10th. No items.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

jetboy23 said:


> I ordered Feb 7th. Shipping notice May 10th. No items.


Im finding it hard to understand why he is doing this..... 75 days after shipping notice and its not only you.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I got my items after sending him an email basically calling him a thief in the subject line. I guess that caught his attention. He sent me a cog with a different amount of teeth than I ordered, but I wasn't going to fight it anymore. Pretty ridiculous process overall. His parts look okay, nothing too special. I hope you guys resolve your issues. 

I am sure this post will draw out a neggar. Usually anytime I post in this thread and don't kiss HBC's a$$ I get negged about how I suck or should of known better, or quit whining. Go fug urself.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Im finding it hard to understand why he is doing this..... 75 days after shipping notice and its not only you.


I expected it since i've been so vocal here. I've also threatened him with a possible courtroom visit through email. I figured he is just waiting to see if i will do anything. And/or just holding my order out of spite.

Why so many others have been treated the same is beyond me. Morally and ethically this entire situation seems wrong. That's where the mass of my irritation lies. If it were me, i would have long ago just said, "screw you! Here's your money back!" and been done with it. But he still has my, and many others, money with no products being delivered.

I'm baffled.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

ozzybmx said:


> Im finding it hard to understand why he is doing this..... 75 days after shipping notice and its not only you.


Pretty simple......you pay him.....he issues a tracking number.....when you go to contest the credit card/paypal charges when you don't get your parts.....he can show that there is a tracking number for your order.....the credit card/Paypal will side with him.

You are still out the money and the parts.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

mtnbikej said:


> Pretty simple......you pay him.....he issues a tracking number.....when you go to contest the credit card/paypal charges when you don't get your parts.....he can show that there is a tracking number for your order.....the credit card/Paypal will side with him.
> 
> You are still out the money and the parts.


If the CC company was to investigate they would find that the shipping company wouldn't have any record of actually receiving the parts for shipping. So there wouldn't be anymore crumbs to follow after that point.

The tracking number actually tracks progress, and since nothing has been sent there would be nothing to track. Open and close case for the CC company, you would think.

In my experience with Canada Post for example, a tracking # can't be issued unless the sender hands the item over the counter, fills in the details, has the item weighed and pays all associated cost's. Once that is done a tracking number is then issued with the receipt. And the item is on it's way.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*USPS Labels*

The USPS labels are purchased online. When a payment is made through PayPal or credit card the vender receives the notice of purchase and can use an attached app that links to the USPS for shipping labels. I'm surprised that HBC can purchase shipping labels so far in advance of placing them in the mail. This past year my local PO informed me that new policies required the online label be used within 2 days of purchase or would be rejected and a new label would have to purchased. If a label is purchased by the vender through PayPal he has 72hrs to use or cancel the label to receive a refund. If the label is purchased directly from the USPS site you have 10 days to mail in order to secure a refund of the postage. FYI


----------



## CloudCasters (Jul 29, 2012)

are these made better than the ones that come on the bikes when purchased ... or different sizes... newbie .to bikes


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

CloudCasters said:


> are these made better than the ones that come on the bikes when purchased ... or different sizes... newbie .to bikes


stock single speed rings are usually fairly crappy...not always though.

HBC is probably a little lighter, perhaps stronger and more blingy with ano colors...also sometimes more round which is a plus.

i have never used an HBC ring, but those who have will usually agree.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm going to impregnate my wife and order a cog tonight.

Wonder if I'll be dad before my cog arrives?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

This is all too familiar with other dreaded stories from the likes of _Dean, Boone, Matt Chester_. Quality parts and makers, but a backlog of demand and unable to meet demand, but also unable to clearly let customer's know about backlog. Simply put, put aside your ego, and STEP UP to the plate, let the customers know you are backordered and are X months behind schedule. Letting people know in advance helps greatly, majority will be OK as long as they know in advance or asap. At the least, it may help alleviate customers from bi*ching publicly out of frustration on the forums.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

bt said:


> I'm going to impregnate my wife and order a cog tonight.
> 
> Wonder if I'll be dad before my cog arrives?


bwhaahahahaha!

funny and sad at the same time.....I ordered 17 wks ago....still waiting.


----------



## xhala_debru (Nov 27, 2009)

bt said:


> I'm going to impregnate my wife and order a cog tonight.
> 
> Wonder if I'll be dad before my cog arrives?


Be careful, you might get 2 for the same price...


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

illnacord said:


> Simply put, put aside your ego, and STEP UP to the plate, let the customers know you are backordered and are X months behind schedule.


Exactly. A quick word from HBC at this point would do a lot for his image. We know he's a one-man shop, flooded with orders, but even just a single response to an email would keep me satisfied for a while, rather than wondering if I should call it a loss and buy from someone else.

Especially since I've been trying to contact him to change my shipping address - I ordered in March, moved in June.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Is there anyone out here still reading his thread that has received product from HBC? If so I'm curious how long it took to get the product from the time you got the tracking number?

Many of us got the tracking number email on July 2nd...but so far the USPS hasn't taken possession of the shipment.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got a tracking # on May 10th. No movement. No product. No money. 

Would it be considered theft or fraud to take money and not deliver a product? Either way, it can't be legal.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes it would be fraud selling a ring or cog without intention of delivery, and there a not many options for recourse, but accepting funds for postage from the customer to ship and not mailing could constitute mail fraud which the USPS will follow up. When postage is purchase it involves a contract involving them in the transaction. I've hesitated to bring this up for a while and wouldn't now if it looked like some of your orders were finally beginning to be delivered. IMO doing business this way is unexceptionable. HBC's actions make it harder for other small shops trying to establish in this biz where customer confidence is so important for success.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Considering many of us have been sent a tracking #, then it seems like our shipping money has been used to purchase postage. Problem is, either the item was never created to mail out or HBC simply feels like its better to not send the product purchased to the customer. 

Either way, Dan has taken a bunch of ppl's money and not delivered a product.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Back before online sales, when you ordered things from catalogs and such if you took peoples money and were using the postal service for delivery they had no tolerance with fraud,(item not as described or simply not mailed). Rules and laws may have changed but I wouldn't think so. The postal service was pretty strict about not being used to defraud.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

If you guys are really that sick of his business practices then why are you still ordering his product? I'm indifferent on this issue. Yeah, I don't like that he posts more videos of himself offroading his jeep on YouTube than the amount of chainrings he puts out...but if this many people don't like something I'd think you all could do something more about it other than complain about the wait times here. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> If you guys are really that sick of his business practices then why are you still ordering his product? I'm indifferent on this issue. Yeah, I don't like that he posts more videos of himself offroading his jeep on YouTube than the amount of chainrings he puts out...but if this many people don't like something I'd think you all could do something more about it other than complain about the wait times here. Jus' sayin'.


I am highly doubtful that those still suffering from long wait times are beating down his door for more orders. They are just keeping up to date with others that they are still being screwed from the original orders. The way his refund policy works means that you sit and deal with it cause you are screwed, it is a great business model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

A1an said:


> So I ordered up a couple rings last week and the UPS guy just dropped them off yesterday. Awesome service. Thumbs up.


I call bullsh!t. ISAR must be giving you the reacharound.


----------



## seoulriding (Apr 3, 2010)

i think dan's operation is a joke. i purchased two ti rings april 3rd. today is august 2nd and i haven't recieved an email in response from him. ive sent him 8 emails over the past 4 months, which is far from excessive. the only emails you do get from him are his automated emails which say, "im late with my stuff, tough ****"...(basically)

i filed a claim with BBB and noticed that there were similar complaints to mine which has resulted in DAN recieving a grade of an F.....

ive also filed a complaint with my bank who should be crediting my account soon....

Dan, if you read this:
your product is nice, your customer service sucks....hope the words gets out about your dependability.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Checked the tracking number that I received on 7/2. Been 4 weeks since shipping notification was provided and item still has not been shipped! Gotta love it.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey look! A dead horse, lets go beat it.

Seriously though, I know this situation sucks. Like other people have said this is par for small bicycle companies who bury themselves in work. Dan will be lucky to dig out of this one, especially with all the extreme negativity being thrown around.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dan- Change your name, move to another state, start another company which limits it's orders to x-amount per week and continue to make nice products in a much more timely manner.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

For those who think some of us are whining too much or beating a dead horse... at least on my end, i am not posting here for Dan. IF, Dan even comes here to read this thread, it think its obvious he could care less. My point is to let any new customer who googles HBC find this thread and see the current state of his business. 

I am not sure what percentage of customers, starting in February, that have even received their items. I would guess 50% or less according to the posts here. That was 6 months ago. I really wish there were more ppl posting the delivery of the quality products they ordered. Unfortunately, as you can see, thats difficult when nobody's receiving items. I've said it before and i'll say it again, that boarders on fraud or theft. You simply can't take ppl's money and not be held accountable. Family situations have me in a bind, but, when thats clear (i'll probably still be waiting on my cogs) i WILL seek recovery of my funds legally. This thread, starting this year at least, is a testemonial to Dan's business practice. It would probably be strong evidance in a court. 

Till then, consider this thread a new customer warning and a current waiting customer update.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> Considering many of us have been sent a tracking #, then it seems like our shipping money has been used to purchase postage. Problem is, either the item was never created to mail out or HBC simply feels like its better to not send the product purchased to the customer.
> 
> Either way, Dan has taken a bunch of ppl's money and not delivered a product.


As stupid as it is, I don't think his habit of creating shipping labels early is meant to fool anyone. When he does take the time to sit down at the computer he goes through the orders, makes shipping labels, and puts them in a stack. Or somebody else is doing this for him. That way when the rings are done he just has to put them in the pre-labeled package and drop it off.

When you create labels on usps.com you can enter the recipient's email address and they get sent the tracking # immediately after the shipper pays. If you got a tracking number he paid for the shipping. I highly doubt he would bother to pay for shipping if he never had any intention of sending the goods. If he wants to stop getting people worked up over the tracking numbers, all he has to do is stop entering your email addresses. Then it will be 100% total surprise when you get your product months later.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, shipping was like $5 of my order. He still has the other $125 and i have no product. Say he has done this to 10 ppl and $125 x 10 is $1,250. Thats my mortgage. I don't know if he intends to ship my product, i only know its been 6 months and they are a no show.


----------



## srlangone (Mar 27, 2008)

*Help*

I purchased a Chainring from Home brewed components back in May 2012. I still do not have the product that I paid for and I am no longer able to dispute this with Paypal, or Visa since it's passed the 45 day mark (Paypal) and 60 day mark (bank). Daniel will not return any e-mails. Can anyone help in fixing this issue? Also if your thinking about buying his Chainrings use caution since I paid over 40 dollars for a product that I haven't received or even heard from the owner.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

srlangone said:


> I purchased a Chainring from Home brewed components back in May 2012. I still do not have the product that I paid for and I am no longer able to dispute this with Paypal, or Visa since it's passed the 45 day mark (Paypal) and 60 day mark (bank). Daniel will not return any e-mails. Can anyone help in fixing this issue? Also if your thinking about buying his Chainrings use caution since I paid over 40 dollars for a product that I haven't received or even heard from the owner.


It sucks big time buddy, but if you read he previous three or four pages of this thread you will see that you are probably at the back of the line on the waitlist.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I wonder if Dan would pay attention if we combined efforts and did a class action suit against him. He would have to take notice more than just a small claims action.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

:nono:


srlangone said:


> I purchased a Chainring from Home brewed components back in May 2012. I still do not have the product that I paid for and I am no longer able to dispute this with Paypal, or Visa since it's passed the 45 day mark (Paypal) and 60 day mark (bank). Daniel will not return any e-mails. Can anyone help in fixing this issue? Also if your thinking about buying his Chainrings use caution since I paid over 40 dollars for a product that I haven't received or even heard from the owner.


According to some members on this forum, you have nothing to complain about. Maybe come back around Christmas time when you still haven't recieved your chaining....and they will still tell you that you should have known before you ordered that you may or may not get your part.

Then when you do come in here to ask about it, they negative rep you because you are looking for answers.

Hopefully someday your part will show up.....about 5x later than it was supposed to take.

At one point I thought about ordering a few items......but I don't need the "hey look at me chainring" on my rig.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

mtnbikej said:


> Then when you do come in here to ask about it, they negative rep you because you are looking for answers.


You neg repped me for posting an x-ray of my broken hand in the "worst experience" thread... not much room to complain about neg repping.
:skep:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

OK, heres my admission.

Having bought from Dan twice (delivered) and ordered for the 3rd time (44 days ago) plus taken part in this thread on 17 occasions, and being a massive fan of HBC i have folded.

With a unrealistic time of 4 weeks posted on his website when i ordered and the tracking data BS of people waiting 7-9 months and still not recieved thats happening i have lost faith, while i would love Dan to reply to my 44 day old PayPal dispute (whick i asked politely the status of my order) i have still 21 days escalate to a claim....which i wont if i get a reply.

Sorry Dan, i have given you the benefit of the doubt, stuck up for you and been a repeat buyer over the last couple of years but your inability to communicate with these people who have waited 6 months and more disappoints me.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

When i went through Paypal to find out my status or get a refund, i did not get a response. I only got my money back. Sort of an, FU instead of dealing with the issue of my order. I will be happy if he responds to you, though. At least that would mean he is still alive. No other way to tell since he isn't responding to anybody's emails or sending out any orders.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

FYI if you pay through google wallet you've got 90 days to make a claim dispute with them.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Whoa, really? My custom **** takes a while?

****.

Keep at 'er Dan, and thanks for your efforts.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> Whoa, really? My custom **** takes a while?
> 
> ****.
> 
> Keep at 'er Dan, and thanks for your efforts.


Custom? How is a chainring custom? Because of color and tooth number? Does Dan hand out fit charts with every ring?


----------



## goatbike (May 9, 2011)

*Maybe he needs help?*

I ordered my ring May 1 of 2012. No ring yet but I am lucky I decided to get the same ring off ebay that day. It seams like some people are still behind Dan. I would like to see Dan's company succeed. Maybe he needs some help from the biking community. I don't know if he will take it or not but it may be worth a try. I can see his business becoming a big hit but as with most business the owner needs to get out of the way at some point before it can grow. Dan seams to need first a PR person and/or sales person, order taker, what ever. Second he needs to raise his prices about 20%. I have already reached out to help but no response yet.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

goatbike said:


> I ordered my ring May 1 of 2012. No ring yet but I am lucky I decided to get the same ring off ebay that day. It seams like some people are still behind Dan. I would like to see Dan's company succeed. Maybe he needs some help from the biking community. I don't know if he will take it or not but it may be worth a try. I can see his business becoming a big hit but as with most business the owner needs to get out of the way at some point before it can grow. Dan seams to need first a PR person and/or sales person, order taker, what ever. Second he needs to raise his prices about 20%. I have already reached out to help but no response yet.


Now that is the direction to take on something like this. As a graduate of Dale Carnegie
"How to win friends and influence people" I can say your post makes sense. When a bill gets past due and I make my call to the customer I take the " sure hope everything is okay" angle and go from there. Stay away from making it about yourself and make it about how can I help.

It works until one realizes the other side is being disingenuous. Then one has to get all legal and such. Has it reached that point yet?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, unless its not already clear let me state the obvious... Dan doesn't care. He doesn't want help to build rings, type emails, deal with customers, return money, or ship a product. He just doesn't care. He goes 4x4ing and does whatever the heck he wants. He has your money (and mine) and i'm HOPING he will eventually build and ship my cogs to me. I'm actually hoping he screws up and sends a19t instead of a 20t at this point. Dan just does not care. So much so, its scary.

Has anyone gone legal yet? No, not yet. I am close enough that it would be worth my time and gas money to do so. With my order date, lack of email responses, this thread, and threads over at Singletracks... i would be baffled if i wasn't awarded my money+expenses to recover over this whole deal. 6 months i've been waiting. Not the 4 weeks on my order invoice... but, over *26*.

Dan doesn't care. Its that simple. You may get your product. You may not. It may be the wrong product. Does it matter? Not to Dan. Sigh.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't notice how long ago it was removed, but HBC used to have a nice ad banner at the top of the SS forum. 

Gone.....along with everything else.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

TroutBum said:


> Whoa, really? My custom **** takes a while?
> 
> ****.
> 
> Keep at 'er Dan, and thanks for your efforts.


If you want to back up and show support for HBC that is one thing. But your comment is ridiculous and inappropriate. You're making a mockery of people that are buying products - custom or not is irrelevant - at a specified lead time and are getting completely shafted by the vendor with absolutely no recourse whatsoever.

You're thanking someone that is screwing over people, whether he's doing it inadvertently or not doesn't matter. He's doing it and shows no remorse. Thanking HBC in this context is a pretty disrespectful thing for you to do in my opinion.


----------



## seoulriding (Apr 3, 2010)

*u guys suck*

i read a lot of fruitless threats........

i ordered 2 rings april 3rd and haven't recieved a thing....

i went to the BBB and filed a complaint...so far there are 2 complaints....

i know the BBB can't do anything, but please file complaints there so prospective buyers might read that before hand and save their money.....

i checked HBC on BBB b4 i bought the rings and noticed only 1 complaint. i just wish more of you would do that...

also, if one of us who has been shafted decides to go legal with this the BBB could be one more piece of evidence.....this thread doesn't exactly hold up ...

please?


----------



## srlangone (Mar 27, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## srlangone (Mar 27, 2008)

TroutBum said:


> Whoa, really? My custom **** takes a while?
> 
> ****.
> 
> Keep at 'er Dan, and thanks for your efforts.


It took me less time to have a bike frame made and have a car made from the factory and shipped from England in less time that it's taking for a chainring. I'm sorry but if you are that busy then you need to stop selling your product or hire some help to meet the demand. I hope with this feedback others do not buy from this person or know the risk that are involved. He tricks people in thinking it will only take a month on his website and when you do wait... and wait there is nothing you can do about it! If this is how the bike community is then I'm sorry but it's sad.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Shipping labels purchased online by a vender can be cancelled without the recipient being notified of it by email. The vendor can do this within 10 days for a refund of postage. Also I was informed by my PO that when you purchase a Priority Mail Label, (2~3 day delivery) the postal service won't except them if not used the day purchased. The reason being it would appear they had mis handled the package. Bad PR for their premium service.



jetboy23 said:


> Considering many of us have been sent a tracking #, then it seems like our shipping money has been used to purchase postage. Problem is, either the item was never created to mail out or HBC simply feels like its better to not send the product purchased to the customer.
> 
> Either way, Dan has taken a bunch of ppl's money and not delivered a product.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

****ing hilarious. Only six red chicklets? This place never changes.

Is anyone really that ****ing naive to think Dan would dip a toe in this forum anymore? Shoulda saved your scratch for a Surly & some sugar free Koolaid.

**********.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> When i went through Paypal to find out my status or get a refund, i did not get a response. I only *got my money back*.





jetboy23 said:


> He has your money (and mine)


did you get your money back from Paypal? If so, how does Dan still have it?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

That was for a second order i had placed about 2-3 weeks after i placed the first one. Time had run out to get my money back for the 1st order, which was then 4 weeks past the original 4 week lead time. But, i didn't want to have that problem with the second order and disputed it. This was after multiple emails with no response. 

I really wanted a Ti chainring too, but, oh well. It wasn't worth it.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> That was for a second order i had placed about 2-3 weeks after i placed the first one. Time had run out to get my money back for the 1st order, which was then 4 weeks past the original 4 week lead time. But, i didn't want to have that problem with the second order and disputed it. This was after multiple emails with no response.
> 
> I really wanted a Ti chainring too, but, oh well. It wasn't worth it.


10-4
at least you got some of your money back.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

So neg rep for commenting on custom huh. Well I expected it. Guess I'll go grab a custom jack in the box hamburger since it is made to order, and if it takes six months to get to me I shouldn't complain because that should be expected when ordering anything custom.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

AtotheZ said:


> So neg rep for commenting on custom huh. Well I expected it. Guess I'll go grab a custom jack in the box hamburger since it is made to order, and if it takes six months to get to me I shouldn't complain because that should be expected when ordering anything custom.


Yo dude there are some peeps here who give HBC the reacharound. I gave you a pos rep to help offset their hatin'


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

well your hope for finding this thread on googles worked, I thought I might be alone on the slow ring delivery, but I guess not.

I received the July 2nd delivery notice, but nothing since. I'm super sad to see this bad news, as I know of no one else doing custom things for the XX cranks. 

come on Dan, please turn on the machines...


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope I recieve the 18 th sprocket I ordered (june 3rd) before winter this year....... So far no responces on my emails........ none.......
I don't mind the wait, but I DO mind the silence....


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

the screwy part is that he is still taking orders even if there is no promise of delivering..


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

picassomoon said:


> Got shipping notice, ordered Feb. 22nd. One AL bashring, 104bcd.


Still no product here. I'm one of the 5/10/12 shipping notices. Over five months since order now.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> the screwy part is that he is still taking orders even if there is no promise of delivering..


What's screwy about it?... if the money keeps comin in he's all set.

This sounds like a sad sad situation. Hope he actually delivers at some point.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

TroutBum said:


> ****ing hilarious. Only six red chicklets? This place never changes.
> 
> Is anyone really that ****ing naive to think Dan would dip a toe in this forum anymore? Shoulda saved your scratch for a Surly & some sugar free Koolaid.
> 
> **********.


Actually, this situation is not hilarious at all. Here, have another red chicklet... this one's on me. :thumbsup:

Love, BShow

Reputation for this post:









 Homebrewed Components 08-25-2012 10:00 PMget over yourself


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

For those who like custom, I am opening up Half Assed Customs (HAC) for your chain ring needs. Send me your existing chain ring and I will mail it back to you with a coat Krylon in of any color of your choosing. Turn around time will be less than 6 months.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

FYI...Credit Card dispute completed - money refunded.


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

jbsmith said:


> FYI...Credit Card dispute completed - money refunded.


How many days had passed before you made your claim?

I tried to open a claim with AMEX, but more than 60 days had passed, and I was told they cannot open a claim. Wonder if I shoud try to escalate the issue with them. Or should I just keep my fingers crossed that some day i might actually receive the product. I placed two orders, one on March 9th, and one on March 13th.


----------



## starstevenson (Feb 20, 2007)

*3 months and no chainring (other options are now available as well)*

I opened a dispute with google wallet after 10 emails (directly and here on the forum and via google wallet) were all NOT responded to. I HAVE HEARD A DAM thing from homebrewed ever. Not at the time of purchase, not after the original 4 weeks the website used to say not at 6 week, 7 weeks, 8 weeks, 9 weeks...not after I opened a google wallet dispute in which an additional 5 business days were granted.

I think homebrewed is home brewing and drinking someting or smoking herbs and has lost his drive...

Do your homework and find a different supplier, set-up, whatever, lame, lame and more lame...

$50 bucks may not seem like much, but to this father it is enough for a new tire, tubes, chains, waterbottles, socks, a jersey, sealant, tools, an entry fee, etc..:madman:


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Jeffery427 said:


> I have been in touch with him today via emails, he said I should have my stuff by the weekend , can't wait to get them,


WOW. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

bouwpakket said:


> WOW. Keep us posted!


Maybe I'm being pessimistic but this guy just signed up today and he's got a similar posting style to most spammers posting a picture in every thread they post in and having bs info. Hopefully I'm wrong.....


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

I saw that after posting my reply..........


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread seems to attract spammers for whatever reason....annoying. 


So has anybody received a ring in the last 2 months? It used to seem like they slowly were trickling out to people but not much about actually receiving anything the last few months.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> This thread seems to attract spammers for whatever reason....annoying.
> 
> So has anybody received a ring in the last 2 months? It used to seem like they slowly were trickling out to people but not much about actually receiving anything the last few months.


Yeah. Being slow and running behind schedule is one thing, but it appears that HBC is doing absolutely nothing about producing products as of lately. It's sad and it sucks.

My two previous orders were handled fine, but I guess this third time is not a charm.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

For about the same price of what I ordered from HBC (one cog and one ring) I got a 18t surly cog, 21t surly cog, 36t salsa ring, and chain lube (just noticed I ran out so I threw it in with the order).

I think I got caught up in the hype and prettiness of HBC...but I know the surly/salsa will be a great setup.


----------



## Canadianroughrider (Jul 12, 2012)

*Given up*

I thought about it for a while now,And have come to the conclusion that I can not put the HBC cog/chainring on my bike when/if they ever get here(been waiting 17 weeks).
The idea of being a rolling billboard for a company that sucks as much as HBC,Sickens me.
So last night,Ordered a cog/chainring from Rennen,Sweet looking gear,And they just added a full choice of colours.
When/If the HBC stuff shows up,I will be selling it off on ebay.I hope to see others do the same,And not help promote a company that shouldn't be in business in the frist place.
I tried to get me money back through paypal,But was to last.They did (flag him),And I was told if he gets enough flags against him,They will close his account and refund all the customers there money back.So if your upset with Dan ,Get your complaints into paypal.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Canadianroughrider said:


> I tried to get me money back through paypal,But was to last.They did (flag him),And I was told if he gets enough flags against him,They will close his account and refund all the customers there money back.So if your upset with Dan ,Get your complaints into paypal.


That would be interesting if they would actually refund the customers with enough "No Delivery" complaints.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> That would be interesting if they would actually refund the customers with enough "No Delivery" complaints.


I doubt that they'll refund anybody. If HBC doesn't have the funds in the account, what will they do? Nothing.

Also, where do they draw the line? Non-delivery? 10 months delinquent? 6 months? The quoted one month?

I'd like to see something happen, but I highly doubt that anything will come of it.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll tell you first hand what happens if your credit card company returns the money. They TAKE the money off PayPal as they have no clout whatsoever, then PayPal in their usual bullyboy tactic puts YOUR PayPal account in the red/minus for the amount in question and tells you that you have 60 days to pay or they hand your debt over to a Debt Collection agency..... ruining your credit rating.

PayPal are nothing but a greedy money handler, as soon as a credit card company contacts them they cringe like a baby in the corner and do the only thing they can do..... screw average Joe over.

BTW its not in their interest to refund money as they have to refund their cut of the fees too.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> I'll tell you first hand what happens if your credit card company returns the money. They TAKE the money off PayPal as they have no clout whatsoever, then PayPal in their usual bullyboy tactic puts YOUR PayPal account in the red/minus for the amount in question and tells you that you have 60 days to pay or they hand your debt over to a Debt Collection agency..... ruining your credit rating.
> 
> PayPal are nothing but a greedy money handler, as soon as a credit card company contacts them they cringe like a baby in the corner and do the only thing they can do..... screw average Joe over.
> 
> BTW its not in their interest to refund money as they have to refund their cut of the fees too.


Not what happened when I filed a charge-back with my CC company. Paypal didn't do squat. Maybe the key is not to have an account with paypal, just use your CC through them if that's the only option... and if you previously had a paypal account, refuse to use it when paying.

Paypal svcks.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

AndyN said:


> Paypal svcks.


This may be true, but, at least they have always stood by the service they provide (for me). Unlike HBC. I wonder how much money in the past few months Dan has pocketed without sending out any products?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> I wonder how much money in the past few months Dan has pocketed without sending out any products?


i'll assume two reasons why there is no product..

1. he is waiting for all the refunds to go before he start manufacturing.

2. or he lost a lot of money manufacturing the products then iffy customers refunded their money.

either way, it's the lack of communication issue..

so, if i were him.. i will halt further orders, tell the customers what is going on. commit on pending orders (if it takes him a year to recover, then you get it in a year). then resume to normal with a lesson learned in mind.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would give you a rep just for your optimism, but, i have apparently given you too much love :thumbsup:.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> I give you a rep just for your optimism.


I forgot to mention the third reason..

3. Or simply doesn't care


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

AndyN said:


> Not what happened when I filed a charge-back with my CC company. Paypal didn't do squat. Maybe the key is not to have an account with paypal, just use your CC through them if that's the only option... and if you previously had a paypal account, refuse to use it when paying.
> 
> Paypal svcks.


Correct, they did squat to you.... but thats what would they would have done to HBC's account if he had no money in it. What im saying is the CC company gets their cash back regardless and even if HBC has no money in the account, they will put him in the red and a debt collector will get it if it is not paid.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

ozzybmx said:


> Correct, they did squat to you.... but thats what would they would have done to HBC's account if he had no money in it. What im saying is the CC company gets their cash back regardless and even if HBC has no money in the account, they will put him in the red and a debt collector will get it if it is not paid.


My bad. Didn't read the post you were responding to for context.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

How are things going for you HBC buyers lately?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

You guys should stop complaining on the webz and go class action.

Sent from my daggum phone because I have no life.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

chelboed said:


> You guys should stop complaining on the webz and go class action.


I know i am one who has posted about possible legal action, but, really i hate that idea and consider it a last-last resort. I would really just like Dan to step up and say, "You're a pain in the rear, here's your money back.", "I'm not making your cogs. Here's your money. Bugger off.", or better yet, items delivered.

Fortunately, my MRP Bling and Chris King cogs are working out great.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Too bad. Bent a chainring (4 bolt) emailed him, he asked for some more info, and then never heard from him again. So I got a Salsa ring and all is fine and it was much cheaper plus comes in a few colors.


----------



## GriffMH (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is my history with my SS chainring order from HBC:

April 2 - Order confirmation with a "quoted" 4-6 week leadtime.

May 14 (6 weeks later) - Receive an email saying "I am letting you know that your order is in this current batch run and is expected to ship within 2-3 weeks"

July 2 (12 weeks after order and 6 weeks after I received the email saying it would ship in 2-3 weeks) - email saying my "order is ready and is in queue for shipping" and included a USPS tracking number.

As of today - The tracking information is still saying they have not received the order to ship.

I have heard nothing but good things about the quality of the products and I have no problem with a long lead time as long as I know what to expect. Since I placed my order I have taken a new job and moved across the country. So along with everything else I'm dealing with I'm trying to keep up with tracking this order and make sure it gets to me. I have emailed HBC and have not gotten any responses. 

Is this what I should expect from HBC? Want to get some other customer feedback before I take further steps.

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Let me put it to you this way, ordered Feb 07 (2012 in case a year passes). 26 1/2 weeks and no product. I got a shipping notice on May 10th. I don't think he is responding to anyone at this point.


----------



## GriffMH (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm... maybe a small claims lawsuit is going to be in order.

I don't even know where else to start looking... for a 36T aluminum chainring unramped and no pins for a sram x-9 10spd (80bcd 4bolt)? Spiderless would be ideal, but frankly I'll take what I can find at this point...

Any leads appreciated!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

MRP Bling ring is spiderless and working so far for me.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> MRP Bling ring is spiderless and working so far for me.


Me too.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

GriffMH said:


> I have emailed HBC and have not gotten any responses.
> 
> Is this what I should expect from HBC? Want to get some other customer feedback before I take further steps.
> 
> Thanks for any responses.


Have you not read the thread??


----------



## GriffMH (Jun 29, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> MRP Bling ring is spiderless and working so far for me.


On order!

bt - Yes; I was more interested in any more recent updates and if anyone has started or taken any legal actions yet.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

GriffMH said:


> I have heard nothing but good things about the quality of the products and I have no problem with a long lead time as long as I know what to expect. Since I placed my order I have taken a new job and moved across the country. So along with everything else I'm dealing with I'm trying to keep up with tracking this order and make sure it gets to me. I have emailed HBC and have not gotten any responses.
> 
> Is this what I should expect from HBC? Want to get some other customer feedback before I take further steps.


Unfortunately, your experience is typical. Honestly, I would chalk it up to a loss at this point. What will probably happen is at some point your order_ might _ship to your old address. If you've lucky, it will be forwarded to your new address. If not, it'll be sent back to HBC and if he ever responds to you, they will tell you that they've never received your prior emails and there are no refunds. At least that's what I was told.

I also highly doubt that there will be any legal action taken against HBC. it's far more trouble than it's worth to pursue legal action for a $40 chainring. I think HBC realizes this and that's part of the reason that they dont give a sh~t.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

If you have a USPS tracking number for you order then why doesn't anyone contact them, because it must have been lost somewhere in their system. Your order must have been shipped since Priority Mail labels are required to be used same or next day. Don't trust the online tracking app it may not have been updated. Instead contact them by phone (your local post office) or by email. Someone in the postal system must have a nice assortment of rings and cogs by now.



BShow said:


> Unfortunately, your experience is typical. Honestly, I would chalk it up to a loss at this point. What will probably happen is at some point your order_ might _ship to your old address. If you've lucky, it will be forwarded to your new address. If not, it'll be sent back to HBC and if he ever responds to you, they will tell you that they've never received your prior emails and there are no refunds. At least that's what I was told.
> 
> I also highly doubt that there will be any legal action taken against HBC. it's far more trouble than it's worth to pursue legal action for a $40 chainring. I think HBC realizes this and that's part of the reason that they dont give a sh~t.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> If you have a USPS tracking number for you order then why doesn't anyone contact them, because it must have been lost somewhere in their system. Your order must have been shipped since Priority Mail labels are required to be used same or next day. Don't trust the online tracking app it may not have been updated. Instead contact them by phone (your local post office) or by email. Someone in the postal system must have a nice assortment of rings and cogs by now.


LOL. Everybody be on the lookout for the guy with a 200 bike collection and homebrewed rings on every one of them. He was last spotted hucking off a 10' drop wearing a postal service shirt near san diego.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

crazy8 said:


> If you have a USPS tracking number for you order then why doesn't anyone contact them, because it must have been lost somewhere in their system. Your order must have been shipped since Priority Mail labels are required to be used same or next day. Don't trust the online tracking app it may not have been updated. Instead contact them by phone (your local post office) or by email. Someone in the postal system must have a nice assortment of rings and cogs by now.


The comment about "PM Labels are required to be used the same day or the next day" is False..

You can print out a label today and ship it a month from now...

If you want to waste your time & call USPS about a "lost package" that was sent using 1st class or PM wether it was computer generated (free tracking) or purchased in person, they will pretty much tell you to go pound sand.

The only Guaranteed USPS shipping method is USPS Express Mail..


----------



## Pariah-X (Jul 19, 2012)

GriffMH said:


> Hmm... maybe a small claims lawsuit is going to be in order.
> 
> I don't even know where else to start looking... for a 36T aluminum chainring unramped and no pins for a sram x-9 10spd (80bcd 4bolt)? Spiderless would be ideal, but frankly I'll take what I can find at this point...
> 
> Any leads appreciated!


try E*13 or ethirtheen
e13components dot com


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

i think e.13 guiderings are 104bcd only.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn, my local PO must be making up rules just to screw with me. Up until a few months ago I could print a online label and mail it days later, but they quit taken them. Something to do with PM having a 2-3 day delivery performance and delivery conformation. Told me it had to do with the their ever expanding electronic tracking system. I hate it when I'm given incorrect info and pass it on as fact  Since you got the skinny on this, is a label still valid after 6 mo?



ProEdgeBiker said:


> The comment about "PM Labels are required to be used the same day or the next day" is False..
> 
> You can print out a label today and ship it a month from now...
> 
> ...


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

crazy8 said:


> Damn, my local PO must be making up rules just to screw with me. Up until a few months ago I could print a online label and mail it days later, but they quit taken them. Something to do with PM having a 2-3 day delivery performance and delivery conformation. Told me it had to do with the their ever expanding electronic tracking system. I hate it when I'm given incorrect info and pass it on as fact  Since you got the skinny on this, is a label still valid after 6 mo?


I definitely DK the answer to that one.


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

jetboy23 said:


> i think e.13 guiderings are 104bcd only.


104mm 4 bolt for sure, and i have also seen e13 rings for the xx 120mm 4 bolt pattern.

i wish they would start making 4x88bcd for the xtr race, but hbc is the only option for that. glad i have been stockpiling hbc 88 bcd rings from the classifieds!!!


----------



## eam611 (Oct 24, 2007)

im on my 10th weeks of waiting after making the order of a 31T for XTR M960.. only got 1 response from my inquiries thru emails. it's so frustrating.
not until i read the last 10 pages...

now, I doubt if they will ever ship my order.
but until then, i'll just forget the extra $52 bling and continue to ride.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing ISuckAtdoingBusiness is good at is HIGHWAY ROBBERY, INTERNET SCAMMING! 

It's high time he answered to his actions. It makes me sick that he is allowed to continue on with taking peoples money.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

bigcrs said:


> The only thing ISuckAtdoingBusiness is good at is HIGHWAY ROBBERY, INTERNET SCAMMING!
> 
> It's high time he answered to his actions. It makes me sick that he is allowed to continue on with taking peoples money.


I think people need to finally accept that their money is gone. It's been months since anyone has gotten any product from him, and even longer since he has replied to any emails. I think it is logical to assume that if he had anything ready to ship it would be in the mail. It's been a month and a half since he sent out his latest round of shipping emails, and he hasn't had time to go the the PO in 6 weeks??? It sucks because his stuff is nice, but he can't run a business to save his life.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Maybe his local police need contacted and complaints filed. Enough people complain, they will investigate. If nothing else, maybe it'll get him off his ass. I know when I worked LE, we had a person running a scam on ebay, taking money and not delivering. Several complaints where filed and we arrested the women. So she was made accountable for her actions. Will it work? Maybe. Worst that will happen is some time will be wasted.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Captain_America1976 said:


> I think people need to finally accept that their money is gone. It's been months since anyone has gotten any product from him, and even longer since he has replied to any emails. I think it is logical to assume that if he had anything ready to ship it would be in the mail. It's been a month and a half since he sent out his latest round of shipping emails, and he hasn't had time to go the the PO in 6 weeks??? It sucks because his stuff is nice, but he can't run a business to save his life.


It really does suck not only because his stuff is nice, but I feel a bit guilty acting so entitled. We are so spoiled by this world of internet retail with free 1-3 day shipping and massive selection of stock. Underneath it all are armies of exploited third world factory workers and temp warehouse slaves in our own country getting abused to keep our toys cheap and moving quickly.

Dan is just the kind of guy I'd love to support, but this situation is out of control. I don't pretend to know what's going on but it is no longer acceptable just because he's "homebrewed". I don't know if his demand is sky high compared to his capacity or what, but half a year or _longer_ is a bit much to expect, artisan craftsman or not.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

picassomoon, very well said, +1. Dan, if you temporarily suspend orders until caught up and then set an accurate time line, and start back fresh. In time people would forget your little business faux pas.



picassomoon said:


> It really does suck not only because his stuff is nice, but I feel a bit guilty acting so entitled. We are so spoiled by this world of internet retail with free 1-3 day shipping and massive selection of stock. Underneath it all are armies of exploited third world factory workers and temp warehouse slaves in our own country getting abused to keep our toys cheap and moving quickly.
> 
> Dan is just the kind of guy I'd love to support, but this situation is out of control. I don't pretend to know what's going on but it is no longer acceptable just because he's "homebrewed". I don't know if his demand is sky high compared to his capacity or what, but half a year or _longer_ is a bit much to expect, artisan craftsman or not.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

sure is a nice product. but having it on my bike is like a bad juju.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Captain_America1976 said:


> I think people need to finally accept that their money is gone. It's been months since anyone has gotten any product from him, and even longer since he has replied to any emails.


This is becoming the realization of many of us. Unfortunately, even i believe, it may be more fact than fiction.



Nubster said:


> Maybe his local police need contacted and complaints filed. Enough people complain, they will investigate.


I wonder if you can call and file a complaint? It would make it easier for most of you who are out of the area. Worse, isn't it a federal crime to rob ppl over state lines?



crazy8 said:


> picassomoon, very well said, +1. Dan, if you temporarily suspend orders until caught up and then set an accurate time line, and start back fresh. In time people would forget your little business faux pas.


I don't think Dan is going to send out anything. And, no amount of time is going to make me forget that i've been robbed. His best option would be to fulfill his current orders and end his business. He seems to be dangerously close to legal action. Thats never good for somebodies karma.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

It really does suck as i would seriously pay double for the x-type middleburn spiderless ring i had ordered as nobody else makes them !


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Time to start a business I guess..... Home brewed, but factory produced Components......


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> It really does suck as i would seriously pay double for the x-type middleburn spiderless ring i had ordered as nobody else makes them !


Same here really - I am currently using two HBC Middleburn spiderless chainrings (28 and 30T) and they have proved to be excellent. If I thought that there was much chance of getting it sometime later this year I would order another, I'm not that bothered about ultra-fast delivery just as long as it *gets* delivered....

However, this thread is all becoming a bit too "witch-hunty" now, for my liking - I know you'll say "well, that's fine for you 'cos you paid for two chainrings and you got them both" and you would have a point, of course, but as the guy is obviously, for one reason or another, failing miserably to meet any of his production and delivery deadlines, any amount of interweb villification that can be heaped on him isn't going to improve matters.

I agree, he should just come out and admit that things have gone terribly wrong, temporarily cease taking any further orders and catch up with those that are outstanding.
That's the ideal state of affairs - however we humans aren't always so good at doing the right thing and sometimes we just end up digging ourselves deeper and deeper into the ****.....I can't pretend that I've never been guilty of this, although it's never involved anyone's hard earned money.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Andy R said:


> Same here really - I am currently using two HBC Middleburn spiderless chainrings (28 and 30T) and they have proved to be excellent. If I thought that there was much chance of getting it sometime later this year I would order another, I'm not that bothered about ultra-fast delivery just as long as it *gets* delivered....


I ordered a black 28t for 1 x 10 on my fatbike, the one on my singlespeed is a 30t. If anyone has a 28/29/30t Middleburn spiderless and wants to part with it let me know.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I placed an order on 3/28/2012 and still haven't recieved it yet. I recieved a notification on 7/2/2012 saying that my order was in the mailing queue, but still nothing. I've attempted to e-mail him a few times, but no response. Has anyone placed an order after this date and recieved it? I'm just trying to determine if my order has slipped through the cracks.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i think the last batch of shipment was received around March. and that was last year's order. 

and i don't think he shipped anything for the 2012 orders. i may be wrong though.


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

csutterer said:


> I'm just trying to determine if my order has slipped through the cracks.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


It likely slipped into the San Andreas Fault along with everyone elses order.

Can anyone confirm if they have received anything from Dan in the last few months?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> I wonder if you can call and file a complaint? It would make it easier for most of you who are out of the area. Worse, isn't it a federal crime to rob ppl over state lines?


Yes, it can be done over the phone. That's how we handled the case we had since the victims lived states away from here. Theft across state lines isn't federal, but internet fraud certainly can be.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

It's going on 5 months for me. Requested a refund via e-mail and got no reply. Started a paypal dispute, but it's been too long to apply for paypal coverage. Sad that such a good product has such poor support.

Best of luck to those who still have orders outstanding.


----------



## c3024446 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ordered a 31T BCD in green in April, unaware of the lead time and frustrations. Stumbled on this thread and bought a 32T green Salsa ring. Have no plans to put the 31T on whenever i receive it.


----------



## EDDAKA (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about everyone's troubles. While researching chainrings I found his site, and I'm glad i found this thread before placing an order!


----------



## RyanOz (Sep 9, 2009)

Daniel Wilcox,
I've emailed you numerous times, with no response. I placed my order with you 4 months ago with no responses what-so-ever from you during all this time. I've requested my money back via PayPal, please send it back. 

-Ryan,
Homebrewed Components order # 1336409446
Invoice ID:	
1336409446
Date:	
May 7, 2012


----------



## xcpeddler (May 21, 2011)

Ordered a 32t x 104 on may 2. Same beat to death song and dance as everyone else. Just add me to the pissed off list!


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a phone number or address for Daniel Wilcox? I want my money, chain ring or a detailed email very soon. Any other online community I have been apart of would have someone at his door demanding cash in hand from him by now. I am almost at the 6 month point now and I will be getting my my product or money back.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm waiting on mine from March 7th, recieved an email a month ago saying that it was shipping finally, nothing so far...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

An address would be great.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Angry customer? Yup.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is the information for his actual business name. Not sure if the clerks office would be able to give a phone number or not.

http://arcc.co.san-diego.ca.us/services/fbn/search.aspx?FBNNum=2009007459


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Dan.Joy said:


> Does anyone have a phone number or address for Daniel Wilcox?


Do the MTBR forum owners have access to this information? Would they be able to share it? HBC was at some point a forum sponsor. I assume that means that he provided some sort of payment to MTBR and perhaps they have his contact info? He probably did everything through paypal though and as such there is no good information.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

BShow said:


> Do the MTBR forum owners have access to this information? Would they be able to share it? HBC was at some point a forum sponsor. I assume that means that he provided some sort of payment to MTBR and perhaps they have his contact info? He probably did everything through paypal though and as such there is no good information.


It's been posted before

Daniel A Wilcox
634 N Rose St
Escondido, CA 92027


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

CHUM said:


> as I stated earlier - this thread is about HBC the business, not the owner's personal life.
> 
> They are separate.
> 
> ...


I haven't posted in this thread for a while and when I did I advocated for HBC as I hate to see these great chainrings go the way of Boone, however it seems Dan is failing to resolve his issues and make things right for many so I relented.

But you guys are again taking the thread a little off the reservation.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am again (sigh) emailing Dan to inform him that i am reporting him for internet crime Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) | File a Complaint if he doesn't resolve my issue soon. I am giving him a few days to get off his rear to respond with delivery or a refund. I don't know if that website will even take action against him, but, it was linked by the FBI Internet Fraud website. And, if multiple buyers report him, they may have to take it more seriously.

I am giving him a couple days to allow the oppertunity to check his email and take action, but, after that maybe we need to start standing together in order to be recognized. Its worth a shot and i'm tired of waiting over 28 weeks.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jon Richard said:


> I haven't posted in this thread for a while and when I did I advocated for HBC as I hate to see these great chainrings go the way of Boone, however it seems Dan is failing to resolve his issues and make things right for many so I relented.
> 
> But you guys are again taking the thread a little off the reservation.


I listed the address of his business. How is that off topic of his business?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I listed the address of his business. How is that off topic of his business?


I agree. Dan Wilcox is HBC. At this point, i just want to see buyers either receive their correct products or get refunds if Dan can't deliver. His address and business information are one & the same.

Whats really off the reservation is a website thats still taking orders but not delivering items... at all. That is internet fraud.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> I am again (sigh) emailing Dan to inform him that i am reporting him for internet crime Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) | File a Complaint if he doesn't resolve my issue soon. I am giving him a few days to get off his rear to respond with delivery or a refund. I don't know if that website will even take action against him, but, it was linked by the FBI Internet Fraud website. And, if multiple buyers report him, they may have to take it more seriously...


The IC3 is who Paypal directed me to contact when I filed a complaint with them. Paypal blew me off and told me they weren't willing to do anything (in so many words) and I should contact IC3. I started to go through the hoops of filing a report with the IC3, but I never followed through because the only actual crime that I experienced was breach of a $40 contract. He eventually did send me what I ordered... he only lied to me along the way. I figured that it didn't warrant any sort of criminal investigation - _from me _anyway_.

_Those of you who have not received an order, for months on end and have no communication, whatsoever, with HBC... that's a whole other ball game. If he was holding my money still, I would be filing reports with IC3 as well as his local Police department and sending certified mail to his address, demanding a refund.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Jon Richard said:


> ...But you guys are again taking the thread a little off the reservation.


I disagree... HBC doesn't have _any _contact information on its website other than the email address that they don't respond to. If anybody can offer up suggestions or information that might help the people who have had their money stolen by HBC, then I say serve it up.

When somebody is stealing like this, all bets are off in my opinion.

Reputation for this post:









 Homebrewed Components 08-25-2012 12:32 AM.


----------



## concretejungle (Jun 11, 2007)

Um, someone stop by his house?

I understand that you all want your money or product but the BBB is a joke and I'm not advocating violence but there are options available.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's over 2,000 miles away for me and not worth it for $52


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Dan.Joy said:


> Does anyone have a phone number or address for Daniel Wilcox? I want my money, chain ring or a detailed email very soon. Any other online community I have been apart of would have someone at his door demanding cash in hand from him by now. I am almost at the 6 month point now and I will be getting my my product or money back.





Ilikebmx999 said:


> I listed the address of his business. How is that off topic of his business?


It's a home business. What your sharing here and the following actions to be taken after this info is revealed are alluding to is not quite as innocuous as simply posting his business info.



Ilikebmx999 said:


> Google street view confirms its his address because his jeep that's in all his YouTube videos is right in the driveway. I cannot find a phone number yet.





CHUM said:


> as I stated earlier - this thread is about HBC the business, not the owner's personal life.
> 
> They are separate.
> 
> ...


CHUM is on point here in reiterating that this thread is about HBC's business practices and product. When the discussion becomes how to exact retribution it is both off topic and a misuse of the forums.

I whole heartedly believe that product or refunds should be furnished, But the point is the function this thread serves is to inform other members and those who would happen across this thread about HBC so they may make an informed decision about whether or not to buy.

The turn this discussion is taking will only lead to getting the topic closed, how will that benefit anyone but Dan?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

People are just trying to get in contact with him. If a phone number was listed I'd call and ask what's the deal. I don't think anyone is inferring going to his house and beating him up....at least I hope not. 

I just want some acknowledgement and an actual action be that refunds, product or an ACTUAL delivery date.


----------



## Pariah-X (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry - anyone who orders from this place gets exactly what they deserve given all the posts on this thread...Stupid is as Stupid does and ordering anything from this jackass is stupid. No sympathy...

E13 guide rings are available in more than just 104 BCD BTW.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I want that for you as well, I just don't think this is the appropriate place to harvest that info and hatch a plan to physically find him for the purpose of a confrontation, violent or not.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jon Richard said:


> I want that for you as well, I just don't think this is the appropriate place to harvest that info and hatch a plan to physically find him for the purpose of a confrontation, violent or not.


Guide me to the appropriate section or thread then please.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pariah-X said:


> Sorry - anyone who orders from this place gets exactly what they deserve given all the posts on this thread...Stupid is as Stupid does and ordering anything from this jackass is stupid. No sympathy...
> 
> E13 guide rings are available in more than just 104 BCD BTW.


Let me know when they make spider less rings for SRAM and shimano cranks k thnx.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pariah-X said:


> Sorry - anyone who orders from this place gets exactly what they deserve given all the posts on this thread...Stupid is as Stupid does and ordering anything from this jackass is stupid. No sympathy...


I placed my order before finding this thread. I have even been waiting for my product to be shipped by checking my tracking # provided since before you joined this website. But, thank you for you unhelpful jabber.



Jon Richard said:


> I want that for you as well, I just don't think this is the appropriate place to harvest that info and hatch a plan to physically find him for the purpose of a confrontation, violent or not.


Nobody has said anything about harming Dan. That is his registered business address. Not my fault its his home. If legal action is to taken against Dan for the fraud he seems to be committing, then that is the contact address to file a report or deliver legal paperwork to. The customers simply don't want to be robbed and Dan has now taken a LOT of ppls money.

This thread is about HBC business products (not being delivered) and business practices. Currently, he isn't responding to emails. Why is a mailing address not a viable option to contact him? He has a website selling items that he isn't delivering. This thread has, sadly, become a direct reflection of that. Now the masses are wanting their money back after 6 months of waiting. We aren't posting anything other than his business information. Thats whats listed for his business address. Nothing personal, its business.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

I got a response when mailing [email protected]...... turned out to be automatic response.....

Hi!
Homebrewed thanks you for your purchase. We enjoy making your custom goodies, and we hope you enjoy riding them!
This is an automated email to answer the most common types of questions. Please do not reply to this email.

Where are my parts?
_________________
Manufacturing lead times are on average one month, but please understand that every order is different, and every single piece is custom made to order and sometimes it may take a little longer. These are not mass produced parts. Depending on what the schedule and workload is along with what you ordered, it can take up to a month. This is the manufacturing lead time, shipping lead times are determined by USPS. We are unable to narrow down the lead times any closer than the above times. There is no way to speed up the orders, it's all based on who ordered first, and what type of parts were run in what order.

Will i get notified when my parts ship?
______________________________
Yes, you will recieve an email notification when your parts ship.

Can i cancel my order?
__________________
Unfortunately no, all parts are custom made to order. We have approximately 1500 different product options, so it's unlikely we'll sell the same part twice anytime soon. We are a small shop and we need to keep overhead low to stay competetive with imported parts, and sitting on unsold inventory hurts. Once the order is processed, there are no cancelations, exchanges, or refunds under any circumstances, unless of course we screw up, and then we will make it right.

My question was not answered here. How do i find the answer?
___________________________________________________
First, please check the Frequently Asked Questions page located here: Frequently Asked Questions
If they were in fact not answered, you may email me at [email protected]

This email address is an auto response only, messages are not checked. For further inquiries, you must use [email protected]

Thanks for shopping! We really appreciate your business!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sorry but that made me LOL

So pathetic he can't answer emails. It's not like he's make chain rings....


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> This thread is about HBC business products (not being delivered) and business practices. Currently, he isn't responding to emails. Why is a mailing address not a viable option to contact him? He has a website selling items that he isn't delivering. This thread has, sadly, become a direct reflection of that. Now the masses are wanting their money back after 6 months of waiting. We aren't posting anything other than his business information. Thats whats listed for his business address. Nothing personal, its business.


Please, folks are talking about marching up his driveway and knocking on his front door to get their parts or refund, not where to have legal paperwork delivered. 

Let me again say that all this will accomplish is getting the thread binned thereby limiting the availability of valuable feedback to those in the market for cogs and chainrings. Besides, I never even said one way or the other how folks ought to go about settling with HBC, just that this wasn't the place to figure that out. How do you not understand I am siding with you folks on this? Because you don't like hearing you're about to shoot yourselves in the foot and undermine other unsuspecting buyers?



Ilikebmx999 said:


> Guide me to the appropriate section or thread then please.


Judge Judy


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jon Richard said:


> Please, folks are talking about marching up his driveway and knocking on his front door to get their parts or refund, not where to have legal paperwork delivered.
> 
> Let me again say that all this will accomplish is getting the thread binned thereby limiting the availability of valuable feedback to those in the market for cogs and chainrings. Besides, I never even said one way or the other how folks ought to go about settling with HBC, just that this wasn&#145;t the place to figure that out. How do you not understand I am siding with you folks on this? Because you don&#146;t like hearing you&#146;re about to shoot yourselves in the foot and undermine other unsuspecting buyers?
> 
> Judge Judy


You're about as useful as the bin.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> You're about as useful as the bin.


Awe come on dude, really? with the neg rep and all. It was supposed to be construed as tongue and cheek. why so sensitive?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I was taking your posts seriously till the un needed joke. So yep. I signed it for you


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jon Richard said:


> Please, folks are talking about marching up his driveway and knocking on his front door to get their parts or refund, not where to have legal paperwork delivered.


I guess i disregarded those comments since they were posted by ppl who do not even live remotely close to Dan. Therefore, considered it typical interwebs chest puffing.



Jon Richard said:


> Besides, I never even said one way or the other how folks ought to go about settling with HBC, just that this wasn't the place to figure that out.


The thread title is *Homebrewed Components*. We are talking about our business with HBC. This is exactly where this information should be. If i recieved an item, it would be posted here. When i don't receive an item and want to find out how i can get my product or money back from *HBC*, this is where i go. This thread is about the good, bad, and the ugly of HBC. Not just, "Yay, look at my bling!".

Potential buyers should know the lengths they may have to go through in order to get their money back after they ordered.



Jon Richard said:


> How do you not understand I am siding with you folks on this? Because you don't like hearing you're about to shoot yourselves in the foot and undermine other unsuspecting buyers?


Aside from the "marching up to his door" type comments, i would hope the Mods see the current information being posted as the next stage of the purchasing process with HBC. Its sad that it may take an internet crime complaint to do that. But, apparently, that is how HBC treats his paying customers.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

MTBDad said:


> Has anyone 'spoken' with (either actually or electronicaly) with Dan at Homebrewed lately? Iordered a new Chainring a month ago and have not heard anything since the e-mail confirming payment. i did shoot him a note last week, which has not been answered, not trying to start anything, just really want that ring so i can finish this project and am trying to confirm that its just his biz is so good that orders are taking longer to fill.


I would say since the original post is regarding exactly what we're all talking about still that it's all relevant information and should be in this thread and not elsewhere.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> Potential buyers should know the lengths they may have to go through in order to get their money back after they ordered.
> 
> Aside from the "marching up to his door" type comments, i would hope the Mods see the current information being posted as the next stage of the purchasing process with HBC. Its sad that it may take an internet crime complaint to do that. But, apparently, that is how HBC treats his paying customers.


I agree, which is all the more reason to chill out with the "lets find him and pay a visit" sentiments. CHUM already made it clear that there is a boundary, so why condone comments that work against your aims? Please don't misconstrue my point to extend beyond this.



Ilikebmx999 said:


> I would say since the original post is regarding exactly what we're all talking about still that it's all relevant information and should be in this thread and not elsewhere.


Nowhere in the original post resides requests for Google'd images of Dan's Jeep from his Youtube vids sitting in his driveway. Your diverting from the fact that you are one of the less enlightened stalkers who chose to paticipate in the "lets talk about taking things into our own hands on MTBR" phase of the errant discussion.



Ilikebmx999 said:


> I was taking your posts seriously till the un needed joke. So yep. I signed it for you


If ever there was a thread that could use a dose of levity, this is it.

The only thing you displayed here is that you have thin skin and are more apt to lash out at someone over a simple misunderstanding than to exercise reason. Men exercise reason, children are reactionary.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, so we disagree on whether Dan's business information should be listed in a thread directly about his business. We can leave it at that. You can find a way to get your products or money on your own then. I will stand behind many others here who are currently feeling robbed.

So, to stop derailing this thread, can you please stop trying to lecture us and keep your posts more HBC or Dan as the owner specific? Thank you.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jon Richard said:


> I agree, which is all the more reason to chill out with the &#147;lets find him and pay a visit&#148; sentiments. CHUM already made it clear that there is a boundary, so why condone comments that work against your aims? Please don't misconstrue my point to extend beyond this.
> 
> Nowhere in the original post resides requests for Google&#146;d images of Dan&#146;s Jeep from his Youtube vids sitting in his driveway. Your diverting from the fact that you are one of the less enlightened stalkers who chose to paticipate in the &#147;lets talk about taking things into our own hands on MTBR&#148; phase of the errant discussion.
> 
> ...


Was just verifying it was his business address.....And anything I've posted is already in this thread if you've been following it for a while.

I'll leave it at that with responding to you.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> Ok, so we disagree on whether Dan's business information should be listed in a thread directly about his business.


No, we don't. Your comprehension skills leave something to be desired-



Jon Richard said:


> I agree, which is all the more reason to chill out with the "lets find him and pay a visit" sentiments. CHUM already made it clear that there is a boundary, so why condone comments that work against your aims? Please don't misconstrue my point to extend beyond this.





jetboy23 said:


> So, to stop derailing this thread, can you please stop trying to lecture us and keep your posts more HBC or Dan as the owner specific? Thank you.


If the thread hadn't gotten off topic to begin with through yet another clear misusage of the forum you could have continued along merrily equating your HBC experience to prison rape with nary a word from me.



jetboy23 said:


> So, what do you normally call a person who takes your money (over $250) and provides no product 16 weeks later? If the customer knew about this thread, you can argue its to be expected and the customer was the moron who placed the order. Otherwise, a 4 week lead time quadrupled... feels like prison rape at times.


Nobody is going to hear about this thread if it gets locked. How is this not sensible?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've quoted as much of your post that contributes to this thread titled "Homebrewed Components" and its products, business, or customers who are waiting on their product. Again, the only one derailing this topic is you. Feel free to post about your awaiting product order, delivery of your HBC product, or any ever elusive photos of HBC bling on your bike. Otherwise, i think you are trying to get this thread closed by continuing to argue with us who are upset with our business dealings with HBC.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> I've quoted as much of your post that contributes to this thread titled "Homebrewed Components" and its products, business, or customers who are waiting on their product. Again, the only one derailing this topic is you. Feel free to post about your awaiting product order, delivery of your HBC product, or any ever elusive photos of HBC bling on your bike. Otherwise, i think you are trying to get this thread closed by continuing to argue with us who are upset with our business dealings with HBC.


Dude, it's been like 10 pages now. File your complaint already and give it up.

I ordered in 2012 and got it. No problems.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

zeppy said:


> Dude, it's been like 10 pages now. File your complaint already and give it up.
> 
> I ordered in 2012 and got it. No problems.


Well there we have it, zeppy has received a product. Dan is sending out products. The masses must be wrong. At least we know Dan must be alive :thumbsup:.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> I've quoted as much of your post that contributes to this thread titled "Homebrewed Components" and its products, business, or customers who are waiting on their product. Again, the only one derailing this topic is you. Feel free to post about your awaiting product order, delivery of your HBC product, or any ever elusive photos of HBC bling on your bike. Otherwise, i think you are trying to get this thread closed by continuing to argue with us who are upset with our business dealings with HBC.


Oooo, burn! You contribute to MTBR in the same manner a cat contributes to a sand box, the majority of it is contained in this thread.

If getting the thread binned was my aim I would have simply reported the offending posts. You and bmx999 have misconstrued my intent and taken my words out of context because you have allowed your feelings in this matter to cloud your judgment.

MTBR does not exist to facilitate discussions about tracking someone down to settle affairs face to face. If one feels they gotta do what they gotta do that's their business, but hold those conversations elsewhere, for everyone's sake.

I feel bad for everyone in this situation and hope everyone gets either their money or gear.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

So John Richard; when did you place your hbc order?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I understand the frustration many of you feel toward HBC business practices or lack of that is, but it shouldn't cause animosity between the members posting in this thread. I've read the past two days post and JR was only pointing out that the post WERE pushing the boundaries of this forum. Don't allow your frustration turn to hate of others opinions, save it for those with opposite political views instead. Lot's of hate there!

I think Dan is getting more pressure than you all realize from PayPal, CC carriers, Postal Service etc. He obviously intends to send out all your parts or he would be refunding money by now. I don't think any of you have been ripped off, just mislead on delivery and disappointed in customer service. Give it a month and see. I bet the haters will be tickled silly over their new "Bling" and ready to place new orders.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^^^ +1 for the voice of reason. (from a competitor no less)
Don't get all butthurt over a custom niche product, and ignore the idiot who just keeps stirring the pot.
Stop. Breathe. Go ride your bike...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

crazy8 said:


> I understand the frustration many of you feel toward HBC business practices or lack of that is, but it shouldn't cause animosity between the members posting in this thread. I've read the past two days post and JR was only pointing out that the post WERE pushing the boundaries of this forum. Don't allow your frustration turn to hate of others opinions, save it for those with opposite political views instead. Lot's of hate there!
> 
> I think Dan is getting more pressure than you all realize from PayPal, CC carriers, Postal Service etc. He obviously intends to send out all your parts or he would be refunding money by now. I don't think any of you have been ripped off, just mislead on delivery and disappointed in customer service. *Give it a month and see. I bet the haters will be tickled silly over their new "Bling" and ready to place new orders.*


Crazy, its been nearly 7 months since i placed my order. I think i have waited more than a month. I don't want the bling. I wanted a long lasting SS cog. I have Chris Kings now and am tired of waiting for a product that should have been delivered in April (this is giving an additional month of waiting). Nobody should have to wait this long for a product while being blown off and disregarded. $128 might not be much for some of you. It is to me. If Dan isn't sending my product in a reasonable time, then respond to my email and return my money. Man up. Geez. Really, its not a lot to ask.

As for the address, its Dan's business address. I will apoligize for whoever posted "drop by his house" type statements. But, the IC3 does ask for the address of the person/business who has victimized the buyer. Its relevant to the current state of attempting to get products or money returned to the rightful owners. Thats all.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey, I'm not saying this is any way to run a business. It doesn't matter if the seller is a one man shop. It should be held to the same standards of customer support. HBC is completely isolated from his customers after the point of sale. Who wouldn't be frustrated, right? Everyone feels ripped off because they feel there's no just recourse left. Your mistaken about that as long as you have been issued a tracking number for your package. I think you'd either receive your parts or money refunded post haste. Then this thread can dry up and blow away. I'm a friendly, so be cool. Try to resolve this and enjoy riding again. JMO



jetboy23 said:


> Crazy, its been nearly 7 months since i placed my order. I think i have waited more than a month. I don't want the bling. I wanted a long lasting SS cog. I have Chris Kings now and am tired of waiting for a product that should have been delivered in April (this is giving an additional month of waiting). Nobody should have to wait this long for a product while being blown off and disregarded. $128 might not be much for some of you. It is to me. If Dan isn't sending my product in a reasonable time, then respond to my email and return my money. Man up. Geez. Really, its not a lot to ask.
> 
> As for the address, its Dan's business address. I will apoligize for whoever posted "drop by his house" type statements. But, the IC3 does ask for the address of the person/business who has victimized the buyer. Its relevant to the current state of attempting to get products or money returned to the rightful owners. Thats all.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Crazy, i wasn't lashing out at you. Only stating that i think i've waited long enough. Either way, i've filed a complaint with Internet Crime Complaints IC3. Now, i'll wait & see if that does anything before moving to something else.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I didn't think you were lashing out at me. Your justified to be frustrated by this experience and not out of line feeling the way you do. Now you need to get out on your bike and enjoy some riding and wait on the process. Do yourself a favor and forget this until you get a result of your claim. :thumbsup:



jetboy23 said:


> Crazy, i wasn't lashing out at you. Only stating that i think i've waited long enough. Either way, i've filed a complaint with Internet Crime Complaints IC3. Now, i'll wait & see if that does anything before moving to something else.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> So John Richard; when did you place your hbc order?


I ordered an aluminum 32t chain ring with a 102mm bcd for M-960 cranks.

Ordered: 1/27/2012

Status update: 2/21/2012

Shipment notice: 3/31/2012

Delivered: 4/5/2012

The status update was one of the mass e-mails.



crazy8 said:


> I understand the frustration many of you feel toward HBC business practices or lack of that is, but it shouldn't cause animosity between the members posting in this thread. I've read the past two days post and JR was only pointing out that the post WERE pushing the boundaries of this forum. Don't allow your frustration turn to hate of others opinions, save it for those with opposite political views instead. Lot's of hate there!


Thanks crazy8.

jetboy23, I never took the stance that HBC's info shouldn't be displayed, only that doing so in context to discussions about physically going to settle up with him are out of place here.



jetboy23 said:


> As for the address, its Dan's business address. I will apoligize for whoever posted "drop by his house" type statements. But, the IC3 does ask for the address of the person/business who has victimized the buyer. Its relevant to the current state of attempting to get products or money returned to the rightful owners. Thats all.


Everything quoted above is perfectly appropriate, we are not at odds on this point.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmmm must be nice lol

I ordered a spider less ring for a SRAM crank on may 1st 2012. I was charged the same day and haven't gotten an email or anything since. I've sent 4 emails with no response. I'll be calling my cc company on Monday about reversing the charges unfortunately.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm running a Sram XX crank 1x10 and using the HBC 34t 80 BCD chainring with it, does anyone else in the universe make such a critter?
I've been waiting since March 18th for the replacement from HBC, my chainring is worn out and I can't wait anymore, another happy customer...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I attempted searching but you may be sol. I came up with nothing unfortunately. 


You could always go to an XO crank and run an mrp bling ring in 34t.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, time flies when you are having fun. Just went through some old emails and realized that he sent the email saying this batch of parts would go out in 2-3 weeks over 3 months ago...


----------



## goatbike (May 9, 2011)

Question: how many orders does HBC get a year? An educated guess is fine. 

By the way as others have said, stop jeopardizing this thread so it can stay up. It is second to the top in a Google search. That has more power then your threats. Dan will fix it if he cares.

Oh ya and if this turns into a support group my order is just about 4 months old.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

He obviously doesn't care or else he would take the time to shoot out a "hey my last shipping estimate was about 2.5 months off" or a "screw you guys, I've been far to busy wheeling in my jeep to make any of those parts you ordered 6 months ago".


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Can anyone confirm he is actually alive? Seriously.

http://forums.mtbr.com/8798544-post85.html
Last thing he posted from what I can tell.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Yea he's out wheeling the jeep that everyone paid for.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

This thread has run it's course. 

Getting back from vacation in a couple days. 

Just thought you all might like to know it's on the chopping block due to posting personal contact info, implied threats, etc.

I cannot let a single thread take over the entire singlespeed forum....


----------



## EDDAKA (Jul 31, 2012)

What is everyone supposed to do regarding getting their items back then? This is straight up fraud and it needs to be known that buying from HBC will get you nothing. If this thread is removed, people will google single speed stuff and find HBC and merrily order some stuff.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

EDDAKA said:


> What is everyone supposed to do regarding getting their items back then? This is straight up fraud and it needs to be known that buying from HBC will get you nothing. If this thread is removed, people will google single speed stuff and find HBC and merrily order some stuff.


This is exactly what I had hoped to help prevent and why.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

CHUM said:


> Just thought you all might like to know it's on the chopping block due to posting personal contact info, implied threats, etc.


Please keep in mind that the address posted is HBC's business address. If anyone wants or needs to take legal action, that is the address of contact. Do what you gotta do, but, IC3 asks for this information while filing a complaint. Honest ppl and companies are open with their business information. HBC is not and its not easy to find this information when ex-business associates keep it unavailable.

I do understand the purpose of protection due to the "stop by and see whats up" comments, but, wouldn't you stop by a business and talk to the owner/manager if they were not delivering a product you ordered? Same thing.

Anyone else, if you require HBC's address to initiate the process of acquiring your product or moneys to be returned and it has been removed, just PM me.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Then why not just delete those posts? I moderate a much more rowdy forum than this and we never would delete a 61 page thread due to a handful of posts. By removing the information you are doing a discredit to the community.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

CHUM said:


> Just thought you all might like to know it's on the chopping block due to posting personal contact info, implied threats, etc.


Threats, either implied or plainly stated, are not appropriate. If somebody is saying that they'll go to HBC's business address to collect their money or their goods that have been paid for, I don't view that as a threat at all. I view that as a paying customer being proactive and attempting to complete the transaction, or reclaim what is rightfully theirs. Unfortunately, HBC is across the country from me. If it was a local business, I'd have no reservations whatsoever to go there to get my refund. That's not a threat... it's just the way it is. Every time I return something to Home Depot or Wal Mart or any other business, it's the same situation... The only way that this differs is that HBC is actively screwing over it's customers. The other businesses that I've had returns with have always fixed whatever issue I have had or they have refunded my money.

As for posting a physical address, I don't see any issue with that either. The address is out there for anyone to see, but you really have to dig on the internet or make some calls to government agencies to get it. My opinion is that the fact that this thread remains the only indication that anything is wrong with HBC makes it an appropriate place to share contact information for the business. Once HBC opened its doors as a "legitimate" business, the address is no longer private and personal. It's a business address.

I think that the forum should leave this as an active thread. I think that it's important to let potential buyers know that HBC is _not _safe to purchase from at this point. This thread is the only visibility that prospective customers have of this issues at hand. I think that MTBR almost has a responsibility to leave this thread open. That's a tough situation though because the more frustrated people get with HBC, the more this thread will escalate I think.

What HBC is doing is really ishtty of them. At this point, It's putting a lot of people in a bad situation - and it's not just the customers anymore. I don't have the answer on how best to proceed with this thread, but I do think that it should remain open.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

please delete


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I used to build old school BMX, thus why the name.... the starter of BMX himself was Scott Breithaupt, google it !
He kinda fell by the wayside a few years ago but before doing so promised a load of old school stuff from his archives to people (including myself) , we sent money but it never eventuated. The whole BMX community rallied to support him but it soon went quiet.
If you can fall from grace in Scotts position as the the owner of SE BMX (pk ripper, floval flyer), can we expect that a producer of chainrings needs protected ?

The guy who i have ordered from 3 times has now disappeared off the face of the earth.

He will not reply to emails.

He does not respont to my paypal dispute.

He will not reply on here.

He has not sent any items out in a long time.

No one knows anything !!!!

I was a BIG supporter of Dan and HBC.... im now in PayPal dispute and if it doesnt pan out, the CC will get my cash back.

Its a sad situation Dan !!!!

You cant even answer us.

Delete or lock thread...... obviously you're getting your stuff mod !!!!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> obviously you're getting your stuff mod !!!!


no doubt.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Filing with IC3 since PayPal couldn't do anything to help me.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think we need to lash out at Chum. I am sure when the Mod gets time he/she will clean up the thread a bit and make sure its still obvious that HBC is not upholding his end of the buyer/seller obligations. 

If not, i have the address on file and will continue to point out that i am at 29 weeks with no product while Dan has my moneys. Just PM me if you require it.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

His business address is also available through the San Diego area BBB.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

jetboy23 said:


> I don't think we need to lash out at Chum.


Theres no lashing out at anyone. This thread is a current ongoing issue, if any post infringed on rules then it would be better to tidy it up rather than lock it down


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ugh....OK, just got back from Whistler...

thread stays up. MTBR is a review site and this is still (for crisakes) an ongoing issue.

keep it cool y'all


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Good on ya chum, you are supermoderator indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

What that guy said ^^


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

from HBC via Facebook (just posted):



> As all of you know, I've had delivery and communication issues for a while now. I've completely screwed the pooch, and i apologize to anyone effected.
> Long story short, a servo to ballscrew coupler came loose on the mill and it didn't show up until a customer complaint about roundness surfaced. The keyway in the coupler was enough to mask it from basic inspection, but it caused issues with circular interpretation, which is hard to pick up without a CMM. Generally, if the machine is running right, there are no problems with this. That last batch was unusable, and being a very large batch, it screwed me for both time and material, as well as caused a bit of a meltdown on my behalf as i had no clue what to do.
> I have been working to replace the material and bad parts, and the screwed up batch is now replaced and ready to go out. After that, i will be doing many smaller batches to get the parts out sooner to the people who have been waiting longest...
> and so i don't run into a huge issue like last time. Fortunately sales tanked a while ago so the most recent orders wont be too hard to handle.
> ...


----------



## concretejungle (Jun 11, 2007)

ZOMG communication. Oh and he did spend all of your money.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ironic it's the day after I file a complaint against him lol. 


Also, Facebook? I don't have Facebook so how would I have seen this if chum didn't post it?


----------



## RickinCB (Aug 28, 2012)

FYI - I also seem to have gotten screwed by Homebrewed Products. I ordered a spiderless chainring and rear cog back in early June. 4-6 or 6-8 week delivery, depending on where you read his website. I am at 10 weeks. Numerous attempts to contact with no replies. 
I took the advice from a previous poster and filed a complaint with the IC3. Others should do the same. Strength in numbers.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Also, Facebook? I don't have Facebook so how would I have seen this if chum didn't post it?


Same here.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> ...Also, Facebook? I don't have Facebook so how would I have seen this if chum didn't post it?





misterdangerpants said:


> Same here.


you 2 need to stop bragging about actually having a life....hrmph!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

CHUM said:


> you 2 need to stop bragging about actually having a life....hrmph!


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

I just liked the FB page the other day in case anything popped up there, heh. 

Oh well, maybe we all get our backorders eventually and then he can move to a more manageable business model. If he can still exist to create spiderless rings and other niche stuff for people without overextending and getting buried again that would be great. 

Sounds like maybe he should draw back on the advertising and switch to a one at a time custom design approach rather than they way it is now where the website looks like any retailer with a warehouse full of stock in every size and color of the rainbow. Which has clearly never been the case.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Same ****, different day with a slightly different excuse. 

If he makes good on his promises to get paying customers their product or refund then that will be a nice step forward, but I seriously doubt his business will flourish at any point in the future as long as he is at the helm.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

picassomoon said:


> ..... they way it is now where the website looks like any retailer with a warehouse full of stock in every size and color of the rainbow. Which has clearly never been the case.


Relieved to read CHUM's post, and appalled by the ^^^ lack of reading comprehension. 
To me it has always been made perfectly clear that HBC products are made to order and that time is involved. 
Fact is, to place an order one MUST agree to the terms & conditions, which are written quite plainly. 
Not posting to defend Dan, and now better understand the reasons for his inability to meet set expectations. 
While the situation may be inexcusable, I do feel a few people here have gone overboard, tried to create a mutiny, and aboard ship -would be keel-hauled.
Now instead of whining like a scurvy dog, please go pull your steed off the hook, and take her out for a spin. 
I plan to, and soon enough this saga will be a distant memory in our rearview mirrors.


----------



## js82toy (Feb 9, 2007)

Been waiting for an order placed 1/24 for a cog and spiderless chainring, so this is good news, fingers crossed!


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

He also replied that he didn't know he had orders as old as 7 months outstanding....

Flyin I fully realized what I was getting into, this is the second time I've ordered from him. But the way the website looks many people might not realize it after following a magazine or internet ad. My point was that maybe he will set up a more realistic system with small made-to-order focused approach instead of showing a giant catalog of options all at once 24/7. 

I guess its possible he's blowing smoke, but I'm giving the benefit of the doubt (not sure what choice I really have) and hoping he can smooth this out. If he's really selling a vehicle to help keep from going under on this thing then I sympathize a bit more. Regardless, he really does need to halt orders, clear the backlog and then re-evaluate his whole scheme.

On an incidental note, I liked the mention of this thread being the number two google result. There's been many times I've googled a part, problem, repair, or brand and found MTBR to be a top result, often with some of the best and most reliable info too. For as many jaded people complain and criticize MTBR, it really is a rich source of info.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

PM,
Appreciate the well written reply, and do agree. 
An opportunity still exists for HBC to re-group & recover. 
Until then, this stale & smelly turd (tale) has been circling the bowl for far too long.
Best of luck to all caught up in the adventure.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll believe it when i see it. I've sent Dan 7-9 emails about my order. 2 have been "mass responded" to. The other 5-7 is not spamming his email. When you take 4-6 months and don't convey that to customers, they will finally get fed up. If its true, then i should think i'm near the front of the line. Don't know that i even need the cogs now either way. Like i said, i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I have sort of just put it out of my mind though I check back here every couple of weeks. The summer is rolling to an end and I will be switching back to my other wheel set that uses at WI Trials FW. I rode a 17t all summer since that is what I bought when the wheels were done knowing that I had already placed and order with Dan for an 18t. It is what it is. I will simply continue to wait. If it doesn't show up by spring then I guess I will look into other options like King, Niner, or even another Surly (all of which are pretty much readily available though not in trick colors).

Order placed 3/25/12
Tracking info received 7/2/12
No product as of 8/29/12 and counting (that's about 5 months-well past the 4-6 week estimate originally provided!)


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got mine (titanium 32T 110BCD) in today's mail! :thumbsup:
_
(Edit: Just an FYI that I ordered this on 3/28.)_


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well good for you! Congrats!!! No go ride that bad boy!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Well good for you! Congrats!!! No go ride that bad boy!


Considering I only ordered a few days after you, hopefully yours will arrive soon!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I'm not going to get all excited at this point. I'll save that for when I actually have it in my hand!


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> Considering I only ordered a few days after you, hopefully yours will arrive soon!


But that's not how he's got his equipment set up. You are at the mercy of the luck of the draw. He's puts his orders out in batches...this week he may make 60 x rings and next week he may make 60 y rings. I also wander if he only fulfill orders once a certain number of rings x rings have been place.

Just my thoughts...it took forever to get mine. I'd love to order another one, but well 62 pages later full of complaints.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Woohoo, just arrived (Shimano 95x spiderless 32t)...
Ordered 3/29/12


----------



## YetiEndurance (Oct 26, 2010)

*Ordered Late March 2012 - Arrived August 30, 2012 (over 5 months)*

I knew that the lead time was long from HBC... I just got my 32 x 4 x 104bcd (Ti) today.

It looks great... just took most of the riding season to get here... plan ahead if you want one from HBC.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Now i'm still more irritated. My order was placed Feb 7th and still no products. So much for the "oldest orders first" comment.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> Now i'm still more irritated. My order was placed Feb 7th and still no products. So much for the "oldest orders first" comment.


I got a prompt response yesterday...

From the updated HBC site:

*Please use thee correct email address for your question/concern or it may be missed

If you have a current order and need to know the status, please email [email protected]

If you need to change your address, please email [email protected]

If you need an order changed (not always able to be done), please email [email protected]

If i accidentally sent you the wrong items (it happens, sorry!), please email [email protected]

If you somehow broke a part and want to know how to get it replaced, please email [email protected]

If you want to order a part and have a question (please keep in mind i may not be able to answer if i'm completely swamped, i need to answer current order questions first out of fairness), please email [email protected]

If you are a dealer or distributor and want to carry HBC goodies, please email [email protected]

the old email address [email protected] has been spammed, and in an effort to block it, i made a mess and accidentally blocked customers, so i am no longer using that address. I'm sorry for the hassle!*


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Alert the media. my XX chainring arrived today only 195 days after I ordered it


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Good to hear things are moving.... we are a forgiving crowd.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Good to hear things are moving.... we are a forgiving crowd.


We are?

Maybe you all should send me money for cog and rings. I won't send anything out for a year with no email contact. I'll finally post on Facebook that my shoe was untied which was why i couldn't produce products. I couldn't even email you because i might trip over my shoelace. Now, i have to sell my pet dolphin to fund my next batch of rings. Then send them out 2 years late.

All is forgiven.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Ordered 3/16. Hoping to get a surprise from the mailman this week.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

jetboy23 said:


> We are?
> 
> Maybe you all should send me money for cog and rings. I won't send anything out for a year with no email contact. I'll finally post on Facebook that my shoe was untied which was why i couldn't produce products. I couldn't even email you because i might trip over my shoelace. Now, i have to sell my pet dolphin to fund my next batch of rings. Then send them out 2 years late.
> 
> All is forgiven.


Most people including myself are in the same boat, you are not a special case here.

He has started to communicate which there was a big call for all along. He has admitted "I've completely screwed the pooch", which we all agree he definately has and people are slowly starting to get chainrings again.

I can tell you that hes the only one that makes spiderless Middleburn rings apart from the sh1tty brown hardcoat factory ones, i have tried to get other custom places to make me some and no one wants a bar of it.

If he gets up and running again, sending out chainrings within a realistic time frame i couldnt promise i wouldn't join the queue again.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

ozzybmx said:


> Most people including myself are in the same boat, you are not a special case here.


Never said i was a special case. Just one of the longest waiting combined with my natural tendency to be a pessimist. I understand the chainring issue even though my Srams now have MRP at least as an option. Still wish there was another Ti option for spiderless.

With that said... :yikes: Dan responded to my email. He was surprised that i still hadn't received my order since it was before the equipment issue. Said he should have some in stock (so, not everything is cut to order) and should be in the mail Monday. I may have the option of keeping or selling cogs i thought i would never see. At least now, i'm 50/50 about these actually arriving.


----------



## mgordon (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, well.

I had entirely given up on this. I had stopped checking the forum, considered my $200 a loss, and moved on with my life (and my MRP Bling Ring).

...Well, guess what showed up in the mail yesterday. One titanium spiderless chainring and two stainless cogs. They do seem, as everyone says, to be pretty high quality. I hope they last as long as advertised... because I won't be buying from HBC again. Unless I can SERIOUSLY be convinced that his practices have changed.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*30t Ti Spiderless FACT ring*

Got my Ti rings the other day!!! Nice!!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Titanium 34T chainring 102BCD for XTR M960*

34T Homebrewed Components HBC Titanium Chainring for sale with "Jeff Jones mod" XTR M960 SS crankset. Paid MTBR ad here. More bling parts for sale like Fox 29er Float RLC fork, Chris King headset, e13 XCX Single Speed Crankset 35T, Selle An-atomica Titanico, on the 'bay: metrotuned | eBay


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems like a recent increase in people receiving their product so maybe that facebook post had some validity?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

It's a little disappointing that Dan kept taking money when he knew he couldn't ship. On the other hand, he could have shipped defective parts and got away with it. I'm also glad my work worst moments never played out in public as Dan's did.

This is a forgiving crowd, I hope Dan gets his act together and there's a big group hug soon.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

That's a hot setup!



todwil said:


> Got my Ti rings the other day!!! Nice!!
> 
> View attachment 720853
> 
> ...


----------



## jarrod7219 (Jul 23, 2006)

So for those of you that have received product, has the shipping information been updated, or are they just showing up out of the blue?

I ordered a spiderless chain ring for an xtr crankset that I purchased without a spider after I had ordered the chain ring from HBC and ended up purchasing a different crankset last week so I could finally ride this 1 year old project bike. 

I cannot wait to put the xtr on with the HBC ring as the colors will tie the bike together a little more.


----------



## mgordon (Oct 20, 2009)

I couldn't really say if the shipping had been updated as I had completely given up and stopped checking.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

It must be Time for Ti. Got mine this weekend too. This is a spare though, I should be set for a while. The current ring is proving to be tough and long lasting. Order placed March, 19 '12


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

jarrod7219 said:


> So for those of you that have received product, has the shipping information been updated, or are they just showing up out of the blue?


Shipping information was the same as Dan sent out back in July. The USPS site reflected the chainring had been shipped.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

jarrod7219 said:


> So for those of you that have received product, has the shipping information been updated, or are they just showing up out of the blue?
> 
> I ordered a spiderless chain ring for an xtr crankset that I purchased without a spider after I had ordered the chain ring from HBC and ended up purchasing a different crankset last week so I could finally ride this 1 year old project bike.
> 
> I cannot wait to put the xtr on with the HBC ring as the colors will tie the bike together a little more.


Didn't receive shipping notice.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

nmanchin said:


>


That is sweet as !


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

nmanchin said:


> It must be Time for Ti. Got mine this weekend too. This is a spare though, I should be set for a while. The current ring is proving to be tough and long lasting. Order placed March, 19 '12


Duuude! You just posted the elusive address of Homebrewed Components on the internet! :eekster:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bahahaha


Bazinga


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone know if HBC still makes those chain tensioners for horizontal dropouts? If not, any suggestions on other nut tuggers to try out? I saw Surley makes one that is $25.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, who really knows what he is making these days. None the less, check out Dans Comp BMX. They sell quite a few different models on there. For the most part they all do a pretty good job and are fairly inexpensive. Redlines work pretty good as well.


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

Received one of my two orders yesterday.

Ordered 3/6
Shipping Notice 5/10
Received 9/4


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

ozzybmx said:


> I can tell you that hes the only one that makes spiderless Middleburn rings apart from the sh1tty brown hardcoat factory ones, i have tried to get other custom places to make me some and no one wants a bar of it..


Is this really true? I just installed Middleburns and so far am happy with the Uno chainring. However the offset on the chainring puts it VERY close to the chain stays (even with CK BB spaced out as far as possible) with a 32T (Canfield N9).

What don't you like about the Middleburn ring?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ask said:


> Anyone know if HBC still makes those chain tensioners for horizontal dropouts? If not, any suggestions on other nut tuggers to try out? I saw Surley makes one that is $25.


He quit making those some time ago.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

racefit said:


> Is this really true? I just installed Middleburns and so far am happy with the Uno chainring. However the offset on the chainring puts it VERY close to the chain stays (even with CK BB spaced out as far as possible) with a 32T (Canfield N9).
> 
> What don't you like about the Middleburn ring?


Is what really true ?

Theres nothing wrong with the middleburn rings apart from they come in 32/34/36t only and all in lovely brown hardcoat. The HBC rings can go down as low as 28t and in any colour you want. Im running 1 x 10 on a fat bike and need 29t or 30t and certainly not in sh1t brown.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

ozzybmx said:


> Is what really true ?
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with the middleburn rings apart from they come in 32/34/36t only and all in lovely brown hardcoat. The HBC rings can go down as low as 28t and in any colour you want. Im running 1 x 10 on a fat bike and need 29t or 30t and certainly not in sh1t brown.


True that HBC is the only other place to get rings for Middleburn. I'd like more clearance and assume an HBC version would be flat as opposed "concave" like the Middleburn?

But I won't be ordering any time soon unless HBC issues are 100% worked out.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

HBC Middleburn rings are flat. That results in _less _clearance at the chainstay than the Middleburn UNO rings.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Stevob said:


> HBC Middleburn rings are flat. That results in _less _clearance at the chainstay than the Middleburn UNO rings.


How can that be? Here Is a pic of my Middleburn Uno.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Stevob said:


> HBC Middleburn rings are flat. That results in _less _clearance at the chainstay than the Middleburn UNO rings.


Not the two that I have (28 and 32T). They both have the same offset as the Middleburn rings.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Stevob said:


> HBC Middleburn rings are flat. That results in _less _clearance at the chainstay than the Middleburn UNO rings.


You know that UNO rings are offset _inward_, right? Maybe not, I guess. 

*edit*
Woops... been caught already. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok dont ask me why, but theres 2 different models, theres also a chamferred area so the outways facing ring so it cant be reversed to point inwards... the lockring cant be tightened on the machined cut out.

My middleburn UNO is offset out the way, heres a web pic of both.

BTW when you get a 28-30t ring its diameter is smaller thus giving you better clearance on the seatstay anyway.

Also HBC have a selection for Middleburn AND Middleburn X-type, unsure why as they are identicle mounting pattern.... maybe hes offset the X-type.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Ok dont ask me why, but theres 2 different models, theres also a chamferred area so the outways facing ring so it cant be reversed to point inwards... the lockring cant be tightened on the machined cut out.
> 
> My middleburn UNO is offset out the way, heres a web pic of both.
> 
> ...


bingo

"The UNO spider is designed to work with the RS8 X-TYPE crank only the offset is different to the older square taper/ISIS UNO."

X-type is the RS8 for external BB. two different offsets.

GTK :thumbsup:


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> bingo
> 
> "The UNO spider is designed to work with the RS8 X-TYPE crank only the offset is different to the older square taper/ISIS UNO."
> 
> ...


Does that mean I can only run the offset ring then?


----------



## savanna (Sep 7, 2012)

Ordered: 5/27
Shipping Notice: none
Received: not yet
No reply email at all


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

racefit said:


> Does that mean I can only run the offset ring then?


The HBC 30t i have on my x-type was made originally for my ISIS Middleburns, when my new bike was built and the ordered x-type didnt show on time i put the HBC ISIS ring on my new X-type cranks without any problems, it was actually a better chainline as the x-type UNO was offset out, the HBC ring was straight moving the chainline in closer to the centre of the 10pds cassette. It probably does'nt matter too much when you are singlespeed on a cassette carrier with spacers as the chainline can be adjusted easily, ive never owned a SS specific wheel so cant comment.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Making sense now. I've got the square taper middleburns and the offset puts the chainline more outboard. I wonder if the x type crank arms have a flatter profile?

Didn't know they used two different chainrings.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Andy R said:


> Not the two that I have (28 and 32T). They both have the same offset as the Middleburn rings.


Mine is flat. I suspect he changed the design to save costs.










vs


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, Fat Bikes have a 100mm BB and 170mm rear spacing. So my chainline is 70mm currently, which doesnt apply to normal bikes.
The x-type middleburn moved it further away, so around 75mm at a guess which brought the chainline way down the 10spd cassette. I dont have any problems with the current chainline but an "offset inwards" would correct it even more.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

With Dan's return from obscurity, I decided to place another order with HBC on 9/8 for a spiderless chainring. I was about to place an order with my LBS for the MRP Bling Ring, but with his sudden return and the appearance of product flowing from HBC, I went for it. With shipping, the HBC chainrings are still slightly cheaper than the MRP Bling Ring.

Plus, it's been about a week since Jetboy has posted in this thread, so I'm assuming something positive has happened.


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

savanna said:


> Ordered: 5/27
> Shipping Notice: none
> Received: not yet
> No reply email at all


Same here. Ordered June 6 and no response to any contact attempts.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

OldHouseMan said:


> Plus, it's been about a week since Jetboy has posted in this thread, so I'm assuming something positive has happened.


Not quite. I emailed him my invoice once again on Wednesday the 29th of August. He did actually respond on that Friday saying he doesn't know how he missed my order from before the issues (Feb 7th) and that he should have some cogs lying around and will get them in the mail on Monday, September 3rd. I waited till the 5th to email and ask about a status, no response. Emailed again on the 7th. No response.

Still no stainless cogs after 7 months. I'm using months now since weeks seem even worse (over 32 weeks).

I was just glad other ppl were finally getting their stuff and he hadn't completely ripped off the entire community.


----------



## osntacruzo (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anybody here have a pair of Homebrewed Components tensioners they'd like to sell me?


----------



## psychler (Jan 9, 2009)

Waited close to 5 months for my middleburn uno ring, I just received it a couple weeks ago. I liked the HBC stuff because it is a lot cheaper than the middleburn one, but I had to order one from them anyway because Dan couldn't deliver. I have decided that I would rather pay a bit more for something I could have in a couple of days rather than deal with the unknown of when it will actually show up. These parts are disposable, they get used and worn out and then get tossed. It makes no sense to wait this long for these kinds of parts. Dan makes good stuff, but he is far from the only one. Good luck to all those who are still waiting.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

HBC cannot match the Middleburn UNO quality - craftsmanship - and most importantly, design. The "hardcoat" ceramic finish is just the cherry on top. I had an issue with sharktoothing on the UNO but was using a 1/8 chain on a 3/32 chainring - since going to a 3/32 chain on a 3/32 chainring, no more sharktoothing. HBC should be burned at the stake for dickin' so many MTBR members.


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

OldHouseMan said:


> With Dan's return from obscurity, I decided to place another order with HBC on 9/8 for a spiderless chainring. I was about to place an order with my LBS for the MRP Bling Ring, but with his sudden return and the appearance of product flowing from HBC, I went for it. With shipping, the HBC chainrings are still slightly cheaper than the MRP Bling Ring.
> 
> Plus, it's been about a week since Jetboy has posted in this thread, so I'm assuming something positive has happened.


A look into the future, in smileys...

1 week 

1 month :thumbsup:

2 months 

3 months 

4 months :nonod:

5 months 

6 months 

8 months: :rant:ut::crazy:

1 year :incazzato::madman::madmax:


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

ingluis said:


> A look into the future, in smileys...
> 
> 1 week
> 
> ...


I have to admit...This is funny and creative, unlike the dribble that was left by the negative reps that I received.

I'll hope to prove this wrong.


----------



## osntacruzo (Oct 4, 2010)

Anybody have an HBC Tensioner around? I don't want to use a Tuggnut because it blocks a fender mount!


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

someone had a pair of pink HBC tensioners in the SS swap thread.


----------



## osntacruzo (Oct 4, 2010)

MTB Pharm said:


> someone had a pair of pink HBC tensioners in the SS swap thread.


Hey~ Thanks!


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

osntacruzo said:


> Anybody have an HBC Tensioner around? I don't want to use a Tuggnut because it blocks a fender mount!


I have a pair of gold ones on my Bianchi gold/brown BUSS. What do you want to know about them?


----------



## vintagemtn1 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Still waiting for HB chainring since April....*

Can anyone assist w/ this too or is this wait time normal?
I ordered in April 2012 & emailed Dan a few times after a month w/ no responses. 
I really need to the chain ring as I have a Klein Fervor waiting patiently for it...
Any help, suggestions would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

vintagemtn1 said:


> Can anyone assist w/ this too or is this wait time normal?
> I ordered in April 2012 & emailed Dan a few times after a month w/ no responses.
> I really need to the chain ring as I have a Klein Fervor waiting patiently for it...
> Any help, suggestions would be greatly appreciated....


I know this isn't what you want to hear, but keep waiting. I placed two orders in March. I received one order last week. Still crossing my fingers on the second. Unfortunately this is how he runs his business. You will likely receive your order at some point, though I would try to find an alternate solution if you want to ride anytime soon. Then when it does show up it will be like Christmas.


----------



## osntacruzo (Oct 4, 2010)

Econoline said:


> I have a pair of gold ones on my Bianchi gold/brown BUSS. What do you want to know about them?


Looking to buy them 😄


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

OldHouseMan said:


> I have to admit...This is funny and creative, unlike the dribble that was left by the negative reps that I received.
> 
> I'll hope to prove this wrong.


I don't know what neg reps are for or where to even see them, but, why in the world would someone neg rep you because you are hopefull to receive a product? I'm baffled by the whole rep system and its purpose.

Hope you see your items before spring.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

osntacruzo said:


> Anybody have an HBC Tensioner around? I don't want to use a Tuggnut because it blocks a fender mount!


They will not fit all frames. Dan had to custom make my set to fit the Bianchi BUSS. The offset spacing of the set screw is critical and will differ by frame.


----------



## vintagemtn1 (Nov 11, 2011)

vintagemtn1 said:


> Can anyone assist w/ this too or is this wait time normal?
> I ordered in April 2012 & emailed Dan a few times after a month w/ no responses.
> I really need to the chain ring as I have a Klein Fervor waiting patiently for it...
> Any help, suggestions would be greatly appreciated....


Thanks for the reply, it is unfortunate that that is the way he chooses to run his business, especially when people now are looking to use smaller, local, AMERICAN companies. If I had known it was going to take this long I would have ordered something else. I hope I get it by Christmas.....!


----------



## seoulriding (Apr 3, 2010)

*holy smokes!!!!!!!!!!! finally got my $hit!!!*

hey all,,,ordered 4/2, got my two ti rings in the mail yesterday...no joke...

daN- you're still an a$S


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Facebook post from this week:



> Hey guys, i was down for the count for a bit recently with some health issues. Pulmonary Embolism scare, but looks to be more of an infection coupled with some GERD issues. i'm back as of last night, getting through emails now. sorry for the delay.


At least stuff is shipping. Still waiting for mine here from a late February order. He told me one-on-one he'd be getting it out.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll be happy when Dan gets things back under control. I need some new bling...


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a 17t rear cog they want to get rid of? I'm in need of one for a 6hr race and know there is no way possible I'll get one in time.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

asetliff said:


> Does anyone have a 17t rear cog they want to get rid of? I'm in need of one for a 6hr race and know there is no way possible I'll get one in time.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/120986007800?redirect=mobile


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Chris King Stainless Steel Cog 17T New | eBay


Mtb'ers are an amazing group of people. Been saying that for years... I too hope Dan gets back on his feet and redeems himself. Clearly, his product is quality and adds stoke to everyones' bikes.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Mtb'ers are an amazing group of people. Been saying that for years... I too hope Dan gets back on his feet and redeems himself. Clearly, his product is quality and adds stoke to everyones' bikes.


I'm not sure if I should read any sarcasm in this reply.... lol


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I'm not sure if I should read any sarcasm in this reply.... lol


Oops. My comment was not directed at you bmx.. Just sayin' I hope Dan can return to normal biz practices some day and get back on his feet with the HBC endeavor..


----------



## lalahsghost (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, I ordered in April, and got my black anodized 33t 110bcd chainring the last week of August. 

Woot~ 

Too bad I needed in in June when I did a road ride with 7k ft of climbing...


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

so it all seems to have gone quiet here?? i think i am resigned to never seeing my ring or my money now. its been six months and i get no reply from emails. i am not going to get a facebook acc` so i can read any developments there so has there been any??


----------



## tristero (May 11, 2010)

ordered April 11. got shipping information July 2. Still nothing.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> mtb'ers are a group of idiots. Been saying that for years... Dan will never get back on his feet and redeem himself. Clearly, its worth waiting 6 months for a wear item.


*fixed! *


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> Mtb'ers are an amazing group of people. Been saying that for years... I too hope Dan gets back on his feet and redeems himself. Clearly, his product is quality and adds stoke to everyones' bikes.


For anyone wondering...before my quote was "fixed", this is what it said..

Again...I hope Dan can make good and keep things moving at HBC..:thumbsup:


----------



## Pariah-X (Jul 19, 2012)

Amen brutha - it is written a sucka and his money are soon parted. HBC is parter and those who order...well... your the sucker :thumbsup: 

when will they learn?


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

*got mine!*

I have to admit, I had given up on Homebrewed, but out of nowhere, it showed up today!

Hopefully others have received their stuff as well....if not, keep hanging on, but if you're in a rush, well.....


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Got my February order today. Hopefully he will be able to keep his stuff somewhat available going forward and adjust the business to more realistic standards.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Still not replying to emails I see. Over 6 months here and still waiting with not one reply from Dan.


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

when did you order that then?


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I guess I'm a homer, but I just placed another order.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Even if he gets his isht straightened out, I'm not ordering again. No effing way. I refuse to support a business that has such blatant disregard for its customers.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

adlum said:


> when did you order that then?


3/16


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dan.Joy said:


> 3/16


Try Feb 07. I'll let you know when mine arrives so you can start your month + wait... :thumbsup: .


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Yet people who ordered in April are getting their stuff.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

I haven't received my order yet. Ordered 4-1-12.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, to Dan's defense, i have been in contact with him since his Facebook announcement and am still hoping to see if he makes good on my order. I've been riding my SS for the past 7 months and will continue to do so whether he does or not. We shall see.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I placed my order on may 9th... i don't need the parts I just hope he is OK and get my parts eventually!


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

He's actually replying to you? I emailed him last week and haven't heard back from him.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

jetboy23 said:


> I've been riding my SS for the past 7 months and will continue to do so whether he does or not.


...and this is relevant to your whining how?


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Ordered a bash guard a week ago, and I am not worried. As long as you are welling to wait, you should be fine.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Fwiw, A buddy of mine ordered a 30t spiderless chainring and 22t cog sometime in March. They showed up early this week.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

TroutBum said:


> ...and this is relevant to your whining how?


Which post of mine are you claiming i'm whining? I was providing information. Ordered in February- fact, haven't received my order- fact, i have recently been in email contact with Dan- fact . Pessimism isn't a form of whining. It is a lack of faith in a situation due to the current facts that have transpired.

But, thank you for adding quality information to this thread about HBC products and services  .


----------



## Pariah-X (Jul 19, 2012)

Foolz and their $$$ are soon parted...DAN aka the excusinator is more than happy to cash in on your bad decisions...but hey if your happy to wait...give him your money and he'll laugh all the way to the bank.

Business like his is WHY folks went to off shore production, ect... in the first place


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Pariah-X said:


> Foolz and their $$$ are soon parted...DAN aka the excusinator is more than happy to cash in on your bad decisions...but hey if your happy to wait...give him your money and he'll laugh all the way to the bank.
> 
> Business like his is WHY folks went to off shore production, ect... in the first place


Thank you for that valuable opinion?


----------



## Pariah-X (Jul 19, 2012)

zeppy said:


> Thank you for that valuable opinion?


:thumbsup:

You are most welcome fanboi


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Just got my Rings and Cog.
It took 7 months but my Black Cat is going to get some love this weekend.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

jetboy23 said:


> Which post of mine are you claiming i'm whining?


hard to tell anymore



jetboy23 said:


> But, thank you for adding quality information to this thread about HBC products and services.


There is very little anything worthwhile in this thread. I stand by all my _quality information_ offered... and I'll reiterate:

The level of 'grab your torch & pitchforks' ******** is impressive. Gimme gimme now Amazondotcom teat leeches with zero compassion. Dan got issues? Yup. Dan get behind? yup. Dan deserve some red chicklets? You ****ing bet.

I don't condone HBC's errant ways. Regardless, Dan is a ONE person operation. Yet all the ****tard commentary from geniuses continues about how they could do it better. Sure you can.

One guy.

And he's still trying to make right.

Buy a ****ing stamped cog with your coupon code good for free shipping with a handjob and zebra print pillow covers from Amazon. No sense supporting the little man when we can get that deal, right?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

The thing is, is that the fair credit billing act states:

-By law, a merchant should ship your order within the time stated in its ads or over the phone. If the merchant doesn't promise a time, you can expect it to ship your order within 30 days.
-The shipment "clock" begins when the merchant receives a "properly completed order." That includes your name, address and payment (check, money order or authorization to charge an existing credit account - whether the account is debited at that time or not).
-If the merchant doesn't promise a shipping time and you are applying for credit to pay for your purchase, the merchant has an additional 20 days (50 days total) to establish the account and ship the merchandise.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome TroutBum, so, you have proven that while waiting nearly 8 months for my order (another fact) that i have posted in this thread more than anyone. Here's another post to add... 

A warning (whining) to anyone who happens to visit this thread to find information about ordering from HBC, it may take you 8 months or more to receive your product. Communication may or may not even happen depending on the way the wind is blowing that month. If you don't receive a product in 6 months, i have warned you it can take longer. If you post here about it, TroutBum will point out your post count and tell you to stop whining. Cheers.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad to see some folks getting their parts, better late than never.

That Black Cat is a work of art. :thumbsup:


----------



## seoulriding (Apr 3, 2010)

who gives a $hit if its a one man show....put your money where your mouth is a get your sutff done on time!!! no b.s. promises


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

Received my second of two orders placed in March.

Ordered - 3/9
Shipping notice - 7/11
Delivered - 9-27

Nice products, but I will not be ordering again.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Okay so it seems that the orders placed early this year are starting to show up. The question is how long will it take Dan to get caught up? I'm thinking at some point this year his orders slowed down when the word got out about the lengthy delays. I am wondering how long it would take to get an order placed today?


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

J Ro said:


> Okay so it seems that the orders placed early this year are starting to show up. The question is how long will it take Dan to get caught up? I'm thinking at some point this year his orders slowed down when the word got out about the lengthy delays. I am wondering how long it would take to get an order placed today?


Roll the dice...place an order.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

racefit said:


> Roll the dice...place an order.


I did, I will post my results.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Side-Note: Dan, this would be an awesome PR opportunity for you to consider taking. Deliver more than expected bro, make their wait worth the while IMHO.


----------



## emike (Jan 3, 2012)

I placed my order(6/9/12) before finding this thread. Damn! Today i am starting the dispute process. Hopefully I'll get the response from Dan.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Breaks are MUCH different then just flat out disappearing. 

I still think all this hatred and anger towards hbc could have been resolved (or at least less of it) with communication. 

I just recently ordered a frame from an undisclosed manufacturer and they told me lead time was 2 weeks to build it....and they'd charge my card when it was ready to ship. No worries about shelling out money only to never receive the part!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^ That might be acceptable for some, but I ordered the dang cog back on March 25th! Just ridiculous.

Yes, communication can go a long way. I'm still waiting for what I would consider one of the most mainstream drive train parts out there. *Been over 6 months now for an 18t cog in red.* Hell, I'd be happy to just get a silver one at this point. The only communication I have received is the standard crap that everyone else has been fed. "sorry for the delays, I was sick, something broke, here's your shipping information..." Still no product, no reply to my emails (which honestly have been very polite and in no way rude what so ever). No money/refund, No email responses, NOTHING. Just frustrating really. But life goes on and I can only say that I won't go down that path again.

I really think this whole deal has messed w/ me mentally. I mean I broke down and bought a geared road bike and even posted about it in the SS forum!


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

03/20: SRAM 120bcd bash guard ordered
05/15: "I'll be late" email received
06/21: sent address change request (I moved)
06/29: sent another address change request
07/02: shipping notice received
09/29: arrived at local post office with wrong address
10/02: delivered current new address

A least it's a nice product.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

So, what other options are out there for custom/ano rings and cogs? there has to be something.


----------



## goatbike (May 9, 2011)

I went to Interbike this year and I saw a lot of products that could apply such as options from White Industries to name a few. But, you may have to pay more. Opps! It sounds like you get what you pay for.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm sure new options are in the development pipeline and will be available soon.



texasnavy05 said:


> So, what other options are out there for custom/ano rings and cogs? there has to be something.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

goatbike;9747518But said:


> I agree and disagree...apparently you don't get what you pay for!  Sorry, just had to throw that out there!
> 
> There are other options out there. Unfortunately, I have a modded M960 crank so my options are even more limited when it comes to a chainwheel. i would like to go spiderless with some sort of carbon crank but that too comes with limited options. Right now I'm good to go with what I have and it is working. Just need to pick up an 18t cog and will probably just order a Surly or a King at this point. I have been saying that all along but just kept riding the 17t I had on those wheels.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

1SPD said:


> I agree and disagree...apparently you don't get what you pay for!  Sorry, just had to throw that out there!
> 
> There are other options out there. Unfortunately, I have a modded M960 crank so my options are even more limited when it comes to a chainwheel. i would like to go spiderless with some sort of carbon crank but that too comes with limited options. Right now I'm good to go with what I have and it is working. Just need to pick up an 18t cog and will probably just order a Surly or a King at this point. I have been saying that all along but just kept riding the 17t I had on those wheels.


Here, buy one of this guys rings and be done with it.

Tired of waiting for HBC? 102BCD SS Chainrings - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

boostin said:


> Here, buy one of this guys rings and be done with it.
> 
> Tired of waiting for HBC? 102BCD SS Chainrings - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


I just did.

HBC ring ordered 4/1/12


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I love HBC stuff, but check out endless cogs, now available in pretty colors....

Endless Bike Company | Products


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have lost all hope in biking, people and humanity in general. I have sold both single speeds and my 3 downhill rigs and bought a Vespa. I sold my children on the Mexican black market and now live in Uruguay and work as a radish farmer. All because of a chainring.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Just make sure to maintain communication with your radish customers if your mule gets sick.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Fryed- you had me going until you said Vespa, nobody buys those :lol:


----------



## GriffMH (Jun 29, 2012)

Out of the blue I received my chainring. Ordered 4/2. Received 10/2. Had given up hope and ordered a Ring Bling from MRP in Sept which was delayed until late October so I was able to cancel the MRP. What is it with producing aluminum chainrings that no one can seem to produce on schedule?

Still not pleased with HBC's communication; stating 4-6 weeks on the order confirmation was a joke. I see on the website its now listed as 8 weeks... hopefully for anyone that orders products this is a date he can reasonably stick to, if not HBC needs to set the appropriate expectation. Personally I won't be ordering anything else from him in the future.


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

michael573114 said:


> 03/20: SRAM 120bcd bash guard ordered
> (snip)
> 10/02: delivered current new address
> 
> A least it's a nice product.


Aha! I spoke too soon! My bash guard arrived without any mounting hardware. The stock rings are threaded, and this thing is not, so there's no way to actually mount it to my spider.

Has anyone else used one of these? What did you do? Is this just an oversight on Dan's part?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

michael573114 said:


> Aha! I spoke too soon! My bash guard arrived without any mounting hardware. The stock rings are threaded, and this thing is not, so there's no way to actually mount it to my spider.
> 
> Has anyone else used one of these? What did you do? Is this just an oversight on Dan's part?


I'm not sure which crankset you have, but, here is what HBC's website states about those bashguards,

"These lightweight aluminum bash rings are designed specifically for the Sram XX cranks and all other cranksets using the 120bcd 4 bolt pattern, and *bolt in place of the big chainring*. They come anodized in your choice of colors. *These use standard single ring chainring bolts*."










Does that clearify? Or, is your rings somehow irremovable?


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

Yes, I'd read HBC's website already. The rings come off as normal, but the outer ring this bash guard replaces is threaded, (the guard is not) and so the stock bolts don't work. I guess I have to buy some bolts now - really wish I'd known this ahead of time, or that Dan provided some.

I ordered something - hope they fit.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

I finally gave up. My credit card has a 180 day dispute window, I was at day 167. After reading the few pieces of information (first was an impossible to detect machine issue, 2nd was health problems) I decided to get out of this transaction while I still could. 

I was of the mindset that I was in no hurry and would wait till the parts were done, but I'm thinking more and more that people that have put in orders in the past are pretty much screwed. Sure, there may be some parts trickling out, but sure sounds like either the guy is struggling and may or may not be speaking the truth about these holdups. 

Its too bad, as there is obviously a market for these types of things. I've got a couple of parts from HBC in the past, but I'll be looking another place to avoid having my order pay for someone elses order, which appears to have happend to MountainHighCyclery.com another site that was great and then ended up with people getting screwed out of their money.

I wish everyone with outstanding orders luck, now on to dealing with the credit card dispute.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sad to say I did the same thing. I waited till 3 days before it was too late to reverse the charges. I was really hoping it would come but there's only so long you can give someone the benefit of the doubt. 

Hope the people in it for the long haul get what they need!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice! This *should* be close to my set-up. That said, ordered in May and haven't heard a word. Nada. X-mas?



frankbullitt said:


> Received my 33t spiderless Sram ring today. I simply could not be happier.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

michael573114 said:


> Aha! I spoke too soon! My bash guard arrived without any mounting hardware. The stock rings are threaded, and this thing is not, so there's no way to actually mount it to my spider.
> 
> Has anyone else used one of these? What did you do? Is this just an oversight on Dan's part?


 Just run to the LBS and get some SS bolts or BMX bolts. I've done it on 3 bikes.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

He must be swamped. Are there really this many customers looking for his stuff? Time to buy a CNC. Wonder if he would sell some drawings.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I have not read all of this thread but all of you that are waiting for these custom made parts got to realize that machining take time they are all different. I am also waiting on a chain ring that was ordered a while back. I am also a experienced machinist so I know how things can get backed up and you get swamped with work, you can only push a machine and the tooling so far and there is only so much time in a day. I don't know the situation or the owner of HBC just want to say cut him some slack. I don't care what you do for a job but think of it this way, do a weeks worth of what you do and try to get it done in in one work day. 

And asking a machinist that came up with a part they they designed and is selling for the cad drawing or a print is kinda a slap to the face. These are things that take time to develop and to get working right, If you think its that easy just to pick up a CNC machine and start cranking out parts you are wrong.


----------



## GriffMH (Jun 29, 2012)

ADV said:


> I have not read all of this thread but all of you that are waiting for these custom made parts got to realize that machining take time they are all different. I am also waiting on a chain ring that was ordered a while back. I am also a experienced machinist so I know how things can get backed up and you get swamped with work, you can only push a machine and the tooling so far and there is only so much time in a day. I don't know the situation or the owner of HBC just want to say cut him some slack. I don't care what you do for a job but think of it this way, do a weeks worth of what you do and try to get it done in in one work day.
> 
> And asking a machinist that came up with a part they they designed and is selling for the cad drawing or a print is kinda a slap to the face. These are things that take time to develop and to get working right, If you think its that easy just to pick up a CNC machine and start cranking out parts you are wrong.


No offense ADV but once you decide to go retail you better set the right customer expectation. I assume even if you work for a company or outsource your skills when you plan or bid a project you set labor hours and or quote a bid for $ and time. I don't care if it takes 6 months to get my order (as it did) as long as I know that going in. When a company advertises a 6-8week leadtime and then misses that by 16 weeks I have an issue. What would your boss/customer say to that?

And if you feel the pricing is low, that is HBC's decision. Would I have paid more? yes. its high quality and choice of finish. MRP's new Ring Bling offers no color options and I'm sure is sourced overseas and is 50% high price AND right now is backordered for 2 months. I can't be blamed for HBC's decision to allow demand to overwhelm capacity. It is a simple equation of posting new leadtimes on the website and setting the right expectation.

For the most part I don't think anyone on here would say anything bad about the quality. And most would probably pay more (?). But telling a boss/client/customer 6 weeks, not delivering and never responding for another 12 weeks would just unacceptable. And don't try and tell me its something you could get away with at your job/business in the long run.

Honestly I hope he figures it out and understands that eventually it will crush his business if he doesn't figure that out.


----------



## Pariah-X (Jul 19, 2012)

ADV said:


> I have not read all of this thread but all of you that are waiting for these custom made parts got to realize that machining take time they are all different. I am also waiting on a chain ring that was ordered a while back. I am also a experienced machinist so I know how things can get backed up and you get swamped with work, you can only push a machine and the tooling so far and there is only so much time in a day. I don't know the situation or the owner of HBC just want to say cut him some slack. I don't care what you do for a job but think of it this way, do a weeks worth of what you do and try to get it done in in one work day.
> 
> And asking a machinist that came up with a part they they designed and is selling for the cad drawing or a print is kinda a slap to the face. These are things that take time to develop and to get working right, If you think its that easy just to pick up a CNC machine and start cranking out parts you are wrong.


I work in contract manufacturing and handle sourcing and procurement for custom mechanicals and metal fabrications. I can tell you without a doubt it does not take MONTHS to machine a chainring. If my guys can turnout aerospace enclosures with more dimensions, layers, screw holes w/ helicoils and heatsinks machined in less than 4 weeks...???

I can also tell you it's Dan's horrific lack of customer service that has 99% of the alienated people on this thread so...alienated. So...yeah HBC could do much better...takes what maybe 2hrs at MOST to program the chain ring? I don't think Dan runs his shop very well if he doesn't stock is most popular items...the coloring can be done when an order is received and ships out...but hey if he's happy then who cares about anyone else.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure it takes time to machine these, but if he was getting so far behind he should have shut down new orders. I think he got into a position where he needed the new orders to pay for materials for the old orders.

I gave him nearly 6 months to get 1 chainring and 1 cog when lead times are consistently quoted at 6 weeks. I think its a case of a guy who has a good idea and a good product, but terrible at managing his time / business.

I've learned my lesson and thankfully since I filed my credit card dispute within the 180 day window (barely), I am not out any $ like I fear a lot of people will be. He has put updates on his FB page saying that he basically can't pay for all the refunds that people are asking and orders have slowed down.

I'm just glad I have a couple of Boone Ti rings from before they went south too.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

I ordered two simple SRAM spiderless rings on 5/18. I followed up a month ago and he said he never got the order. I can promised I paid the credit card bill four months ago. Anyway, he said he would rush them out and I would have them within three weeks. Of course it has been longer than that and two emails unanswered. BTW, I heard Google dropped him from their checkout service.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

*wait....*

Well, they took ages (about 7 months), but eventually got here! I grabbed a 32 and a 35 and am running a "double/double". The rings are really nicely made, very light and well finished. Here's some pics:


































The thing is, I just don't get it. Is the guy just antisocial? This is what's wrong with alot of businesses, and particularly why the States gets itself into so much ****. It's no longer considered better to simply state "made in USA". You just can't afford to be lazy or cocky these days. The world is full of much harder working, much less paid people that do not hold a sense of entitlement. They have to prove themselves in a new global market. I love boutique artwork. I love the fact that there are craftsmen out there who still know how to fashion beautiful or functional things out of metal and wood. I am also happy to pay for it if the returns are in quality, enjoyment, uniqueness and service. Just look at the welds on my bike! The give me joy every time I look at them!
And it's the last bit that's the rub. I like to talk crap with craftsmen. I love to hear their passion, learn a bit about their techniques, see what they do. This is the bit that will bring Homebrewed unstuck.
If he just hired a part-time secretary/PR person, who loved the products and helped out customers, and who was able to predict orders and deal with issues, then this business would flourish. The wage would pay for itself in the first 4 months.
C'mon Homebrewed. Make me want to order more handmade bling! :nono:


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

mat-with-one-t said:


> Well, they took ages (about 7 months), but eventually got here! I grabbed a 32 and a 35 and am running a "double/double". The rings are really nicely made, very light and well finished.:


I reach the 7 month mark in two weeks, so I guess there's still hope???????????


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

36 weeks and still counting. No money and no product. He has now stopped responding to my emails, again.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Martin6 said:


> I reach the 7 month mark in two weeks, so I guess there's still hope???????????


Hope makes chainrings and cogs?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm moving on at this point. If it shows up, it shows up! The season is about at an end and I'll be swapping back to my other wheels (that happen to have a trials 18t on them). Rode a 17t Surly all season. Can't complain about that cog at all! Figure I'll just go pick up an 18t over the winter to have on the other wheels for next season.

If the cog ever shows up I'll post up a picture. Until then, I'm done with all this crap. Not even worth keeping track of the months any more! See, I even changed my signature!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Why is the season over? Just because you have to hang up your spandex and lycra in favor of underarmour doesn't mean you can't ride!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean it that way. I mean the weather is changing and I will be swapping my wheels out. I had another set of wheels built back in the spring that the HBC cog was to go on. It didn't arrive when the wheels were done so I went and bought a 17t figuring that I would start building up an assortment of gears if you will. So I set the new wheels up with lighter racing type tires. Great for the dry packed stuff but not so good for wet leaves, slick rocks, roots, mud...My old wheels on the other hand are set up w/ a set of Bronson tires. I will be riding them most of the time here soon. Not that I won't be riding at all mind you.

I will however be out on the road bike when the trails are nasty as well as back in the gym so my time will be divided a bit more as well. None the less, the season never really ends!!!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Five minutes a day to post on this forum with updates would do wonders for HBC's rep. Just log on and give a report on what you are getting done today / this week. Pics of piles of material, cogs, whatever. It shows that there is still an operation that gets stuff done.


----------



## scsamoyan (Jan 26, 2009)

I paid for 2 rings using paypal oct 4 2012,I needed to make a change and have emailed him 6 or 7 times with no response,I dont care how good the product is you have to find time to at least answer the folks that have paid you,I have opened up a dispute thru paypal hoping to get his attention....sucks i really wanted his rings but i cant do business with a comp. with such horrible cust. serv.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol it's been a little over 2 weeks....Try waiting 7+ months


----------



## scsamoyan (Jan 26, 2009)

How hard is it to return a stinkn email!!! I needed to make a change.everybody is busy.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Have you not read this thread? It's not like you're the only one.....


----------



## scsamoyan (Jan 26, 2009)

no one is the only one,thats why we have this thread


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

It's just funny you're disputing it 2 weeks in. That's not even close to what hbc says it'll take. Now you're wasting HIS time.


----------



## scsamoyan (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont expect product by now,I expect a return email at least.... were all busy people......all it takes is a returned email and i would of been ok with 6 week wait time,I need to make a change and i cant get anyone to contact me about it.I didnt start the forum but he does read it and maybe i can get my email answered this way.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

The chance of getting a product (if ever) is bigger than a mail response.....


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

scsamoyan said:


> How hard is it to return a stinkn email!!! I needed to make a change.everybody is busy.


In defense of Dan, whether he sends you an email or not, you did agree to the Sales Agreement which states "*All sales are final. Please, no refunds or exchanges*, unless of course we make an error in what we sent you!". That is directly from the HBC website where you ordered. If he's too busy or not is really not an issue. Same Sales Agreement addresses emails, "Also, i am notoriously bad at emails when i'm working hard in the shop, so i apologize for that in advance." . Not really a cop out, but, just Dan being upfront about ignoring his customers.

He has a nice chunk of change from me and hasn't delivered my product in over 36 weeks of waiting. Not to be overly blunt, but, if you are hoping for an email response or even the product you originally ordered in less than 6-8 weeks... you will likely be disappointed. If you're expecting either, you better cancel the order while you can. That will be the only way Dan won't frustrate you.


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

So...is there an alternative to HBC for XTR 95X spiderless rings? I'd love to buy one of these but waiting 8 weeks is pushing it. The fact that it would be longer than that is plenty to keep me from ordering.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

It WILL be longer....


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I mentioned this in the Canfield Yelli Screamy thread in the 29er forum, I thought I'd put it here too, but probably less relevant in the SS forum.

I tried to set up a 1x9 on my YS with an X9 spiderless crank, HBC chainring and the MRP 1x direct mount chainguide combo today and it doesn't work well. The HBC ring has no offset which kicks the chainline outboard toward the crank arm. The MRP 1x direct mount chainguide doesn't have enough adjustment to move the guide outboard to line it up around the chain/chainring. I'm fairly sure I could fiddle with it to get it to work, but instead, I just ordered the MRP Bling Ring. According to MRP, the ring is offset inboard to be more inline with the middle chainring on a triple crankset and the position of the 1x direct mount chainguide.

Luckily, I have the same crankset/ring set up on my SS, so the HBC rings wont go to waist.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep, chainline with a HBC spiderless is about 55mm. It drops to 48mm if you run road cranks.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

bryantreams said:


> So...is there an alternative to HBC for XTR 95X spiderless rings? I'd love to buy one of these but waiting 8 weeks is pushing it. The fact that it would be longer than that is plenty to keep me from ordering.


I placed an order with Experimental Prototype for a 34t shimano spiderless ring (ti) and after 5 months it ultimately got lost in the post :madman: The good news is that I got a full refund, the other bad news is they've decided to stop producing rings. Otherwise you could've gone in that direction.


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

cdn-dave. I'll keep an eye on the classifieds and ebay. Might break down and place an order with hbc and hope for the best if I don't find anything in a month or two.

Think there would be enough interest in getting a group buy together from Experimental Prototype? Seems like if several people wanted to order the exact same ring we could at least get them to consider doing a batch of them?


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

todwil said:


> Got my Ti rings the other day!!! Nice!!
> 
> View attachment 720853
> 
> ...


I thought those weren't an option anymore? I'd consider one of those for sure!


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

bryantreams said:


> Think there would be enough interest in getting a group buy together from Experimental Prototype? Seems like if several people wanted to order the exact same ring we could at least get them to consider doing a batch of them?


I'd really like to get this chainring, but right now figure I could probably job it out and get it done quicker myself. IMHO.


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

Well have one made for me while you're at it!


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I looked into my crystal ball this morning and it looks like no one else will be making spiderless rings for my Shimanos so I pulled the trigger on a HBC 32T alloy spiderless in black. I'll report back when it arrives.


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

Great, we'll see you in June of next year. You'll never get the part fyi... I am at almost 8 months on 3 rings. This guy is a thief.


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

Well damn, I knew people were having to wait forever. But I was under the impression that he was getting them out eventually. Even if it took several months. Maybe my order will give him enough money to actually make one of your chainrings? Haha.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Ordered HBC 120 BCD bash about two weeks ago for SS build. Guessing it might take a while. If U be like me, you cannot ride without bash. Had to go Hoggin. Hey we've all done it once or twice.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

GriffMH said:


> MRP's new Ring Bling offers no color options and I'm sure is sourced overseas and is 50% high price


Actually the Bling Rings are made in house at MRP in Grand Mesa, Colorado.

MRP Factory Tour - BikeRadar

Gallery: MRP Factory Tour - BikeRadar


----------



## Johnthompson (Aug 23, 2004)

If anyone has received anything recently please post. 

It's been 7 months since i ordered. Hoping to see something soon.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

My one year anniversary is coming up at the end of November. After 5 or 6emsils with no response, I've given up and am glad I'm out only a few bucks....I'm resting well knowing how much business MRPs bling ring has taken away from him. I'm still shocked to see people will actually still order from him knowing he's stiffed hundreds.


----------



## Keener2.5 (May 16, 2006)

Yep still waiting (since June) like most of you. Out $100 bucks...great...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Keener2.5 said:


> Yep still waiting (since June) like most of you. Out $100 bucks...great...


Call your credit card company and reverse the charges. That's what I did.


----------



## kiwiktm (Mar 17, 2008)

Keener2.5 said:


> Yep still waiting (since June) like most of you. Out $100 bucks...great...


I have been waiting since April . Into 6 months, No communication, No E-mail responses .


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> It's just funny you're disputing it 2 weeks in. That's not even close to what hbc says it'll take. Now you're wasting HIS time.


Wrong. He needs to respond to his customers. Paypal's dispute jargon says that the time limit is 45 days I think. Unless the OP has some way to use jedi mind tricks here, he needs to get on the ball with his dispute. If not, he's screwed. I'm envious that I didnt have the foresight to raise a dispute after two weeks.



jetboy23 said:


> In defense of Dan, whether he sends you an email or not, you did agree to the Sales Agreement which states "*All sales are final. Please, no refunds or exchanges*...


In that very same sales agreement, HBC states the lead time. When I "signed" it by placing my order, it said the lead time was four weeks. At what point has HBC breached this contract?? Should I wait 6, 8, 10? 36 weeks? The HBC sales agreement is complete bullsh!t and the fact that He actually points to it when you try to get a refund is a slap in the face.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

BShow said:


> Wrong. He needs to respond to his customers. Paypal's dispute jargon says that the time limit is 45 days I think. Unless the OP has some way to use jedi mind tricks here, he needs to get on the ball with his dispute. If not, he's screwed. I'm envious that I didnt have the foresight to raise a dispute after two weeks.
> 
> In that very same sales agreement, HBC states the lead time. When I "signed" it by placing my order, it said the lead time was four weeks. At what point has HBC breached this contract?? Should I wait 6, 8, 10? 36 weeks? The HBC sales agreement is complete bullsh!t and the fact that He actually points to it when you try to get a refund is a slap in the face.


Amen to that.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

This thread, especially the most recent comments, really worrys me since I ordered an HBC chainring for my new White Industries ENO cranks about 2 months ago and have heard nothing. Now it looks like I'll have to purchase the White Industries chainring if I'm ever planning on using my new bling. It'll be wasted $ if my HBC order comes through, and if it doesn't it's still wasted $. Great.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

I love his products. I've got 2 Ti cogs, a Ti ring, an Al ring and a bashguard. But...now that he's so unreliable, to the point of remiss, why does anyone still order his products? Beats me...


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't believe out of all the members on here that nobody hasn't tried to physically track Dan down and ask WTF? Is he actually still in business?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Martin6 said:


> I can't believe out of all the members on here that nobody hasn't tried to physically track Dan down and ask WTF? Is he actually still in business?


Careful....people will accuse you of making a threat :lol:


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Careful....people will accuse you of making a threat :lol:


No threat on my part. Just wondering if anybody has actually spoken directly with Dan about this mess.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Martin6 said:


> No threat on my part. Just wondering if anybody has actually spoken directly with Dan about this mess.


I'm not saying you were....just saying somebody will probably say that. I brought up the same point and somehow that turned into "making physical threats". It was silly :lol:
I do not believe anybody that has posted in this thread has spoken to him face to face


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

I know all us bike people are warm and fuzzy and support the local guy making stuff in his garage, but seriously! If half of these stories are true, I consider this a crime. He requires payment upfront then there's no communication and no product. I don't really care if he's backed up or not, this isn't how business is done. I paid through PayPal and I'm not sure what power I have to contest a charge but I'm going to look into it. I'm on the short end of the wait time compared to others, but this isn't right.


----------



## scsamoyan (Jan 26, 2009)

I paid wth PayPal in august,after no response to several emails I filed a complaint thru PayPal and he didn't reply to the emails they sent him.....finally PayPal refunded my money....I hope he gets things in order.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm somewhere around 9 months. I could have made a baby by now.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

Any lawyers out there? 
Just wondering what it would take to officially shut this ****** bag down, or at least his website. He continues to take peoples' money while selling open face lies about 4-6 week lead times, when he's at least 7-8 months behind. There's no way to contact him other than an email address, which he won't respond to. How much money does he get to steal from people before the law steps in, seizes his assets and makes him deliver or refund? I'm sure most of the people reading/replying to this tread, including myself, would not have placed an order if we knew how this ****** bag operates.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Not that is answers anything, but he's got an F grade in the Better Business Bureau.
Homebrewed Components Review - Motorcycles - Supplies & Parts in Escondido, CA - BBB Business Review - BBB serving San Diego and Imperial Counties

I'm quite surprised that only 7 people have complained. By the number of disappointed customers on this thread, I would've expected many more.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

khskenny said:


> I'm somewhere around 9 months. I could have made a baby by now.


 babys make the worst chainrings......


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I just files my complaint with the BBB. 
I urge others to do the same, it's not that difficult and you'll feel better. There are not nearly enough complains officially filed. We may not be able to help ourselves, but we may be able to help the next biker steer clear of this D-bag.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Climber999 said:


> Not that is answers anything, but he's got an F grade in the Better Business Bureau.
> Homebrewed Components Review - Motorcycles - Supplies & Parts in Escondido, CA - BBB Business Review - BBB serving San Diego and Imperial Counties
> 
> I'm quite surprised that only 7 people have complained. By the number of disappointed customers on this thread, I would've expected many more.


In order to celebrate my last week before 40(weeks), i filed a complaint. Worthless? Probably. But, another way to warn others.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

There must have been a typo in the sales agreement. He must have meant to say 46 weeks, not 4-6 weeks.


----------



## DrewM (Jan 8, 2007)

*New Contact Info*

I noticed that there is a new contact information page with a variety of different e-mails. Looks like Dan is trying to get more organized:

Contact Us

I am still very happy with my ring and cog (1/8"). I would definitely order again.

-D


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

He doesn't respond to those email address's either. I've sent two emails to them, one at +/- 6 months and another at +/- 7 months and not a damn reply to either. I'm sure he's just using these new address to filter the pissed of customer from the soon to be pissed of customers.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

khskenny said:


> I'm somewhere around 9 months. I could have made a baby by now.


You've got to get laid first. Here, you're just getting fvcked.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

DrewM said:


> I noticed that there is a new contact information page with a variety of different e-mails. Looks like Dan is trying to get more organized:
> 
> Contact Us
> 
> ...


I've used the new contact information 7 times (at least). I got 3 responses at the start and none after that. Last email that he said he would get to my order was Sep 13th. Nearly 2 months after, still nothing. Sadly, all that email correspondence was 7 months after my original order. Doesn't sound more organized to me. Just sayin'


----------



## DrewM (Jan 8, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> I've used the new contact information 7 times (at least). I got 3 responses at the start and none after that. Last email that he said he would get to my order was Sep 13th. Nearly 2 months after, still nothing. Sadly, all that email correspondence was 7 months after my original order. Doesn't sound more organized to me. Just sayin'


Fair enought for sure!

I waited a long while for my product, but just given the uniqueness of the order I was okay with that. At least I did receive it. I never received an email back about Eta, but I did receive one promptly when I had a question with the goods I received.

I wish Dan could hire someone to respond to correspondence and even to help turn out units. The product is good, attractive and most importantly covers niches others don't (spider less, and in my case 1/8" in MTB sizes)

I hope that everyone gets what they paid for, if not when they paid to have it by.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

@DrewM. How long did you end up waiting?


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I wonder what has happened to HB in the last couple of months? Seems like he had a slew of issues, recovered from them, and then was trickling out a few orders. But I haven't heard of anyone receiving anything in a couple of months.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I just purchased an MRP Bling Ring, stupid name but the quality looks good and it's made in the US with an equal price to HBC. With the MRP spiderless option and the many other manufactures making quality chainrings and cogs, I don't see HBC, with the long lead times and lack of communication being relevant any longer. 

I really wanted to give HBC the benefit of the doubt and hoped that he would come around, but with other good options now available, there's really no reason to give him business. 

I'm 10 weeks into my second order with HBC for a Sram spiderless chainring.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

10 days shy of 7 month wait for an 18t cog. No response what so ever to any email address for Dan!


----------



## mjiman (Nov 28, 2005)

*no response*

I have an order from June. Emailed 4x and no response. I would not buy anything from this guy until he demonstrates he is not ripping people off.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

This may have been posted on here before and is probably pretty old by now.

HOMEBREWED COMPONENTS, 634 N ROSE ST, ESCONDIDO, California (CA) - Company Profile

Not sure the number even works at this point. Just did a quick search and this is what popped up.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

sprocket47 said:


> He requires payment upfront then there's no communication and no product. I don't really care if he's backed up or not, this isn't how business is done.


imo it's criminal activity at this point.

honestly, if he'd screwed me out of money the way he's done so many others i'd contact his local d.a. and investigate filing charges of mail/wire fraud. after a few upset phone calls and repetitive fraud complaints you can bet dan would enjoy some sort of "official contact" courtesy of the d.a.'s office.

i'd guess that a lot of the delivery issues would be resolved if he went to a C.O.D. method of payment. that's certainly the ONLY way i'd ever order from him at this point. too lazy to make and send what i ordered? fine... you don't get paid either! :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

1SPD said:


> This may have been posted on here before and is probably pretty old by now.
> 
> HOMEBREWED COMPONENTS, 634 N ROSE ST, ESCONDIDO, California (CA) - Company Profile
> 
> Not sure the number even works at this point. Just did a quick search and this is what popped up.


this contact information might be of use as well...

san diego county sherrif - (760) 940-2898
san diego county district attorney - (858) 694-4250


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I just tried the Department of Costumer Affairs, at 1 800 952 5210 and the were no help. I'll try the DA next


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

1SPD said:


> This may have been posted on here before and is probably pretty old by now.
> 
> HOMEBREWED COMPONENTS, 634 N ROSE ST, ESCONDIDO, California (CA) - Company Profile
> 
> Not sure the number even works at this point. Just did a quick search and this is what popped up.


I plan on sending Dan a certified letter with my original receipt for items purchased and see if he'll respond.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Wouldn't it be ironic if all you Freds emailing this guy is what caused his business to fold, instead of just letting the guy make the parts?

Sorry to all of you, but a one-man operation must be really really tough, with very little margin, and a lot of risk.

And then finicky customers wanting instant feedback all the time...I don't envy the guy, that's for sure.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm at like 7 months or so.:madman:

This morning I ordered a BlingRing...it's already in the mail.

Wow.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I ordered back in July and haven't heard anything....figure it could be a nice Christmas surprise if it ever shows up...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

fotu said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if all you Freds emailing this guy is what caused his business to fold, instead of just letting the guy make the parts?
> 
> Sorry to all of you, but a one-man operation must be really really tough, with very little margin, and a lot of risk.
> 
> And then finicky customers wanting instant feedback all the time...I don't envy the guy, that's for sure.


clearly you haven't followed this thread.

first of all there's no way the emails caused his business to fold because HE DOESN'T REPLY TO THEM!!!

second, it's not as though the "fred's" order and then expect constant email contact every 20 minutes until their product arrives in the mail. in fact, most people give him the benefit of the doubt for being a one-man op and don't even start questioning until some weeks pass with NO PRODUCT that they've paid for.

do you really think it's "finicky" to be upset have sent money to some guy months ago for a product that has not been delivered? do you really think it's "finicky" to expect an email reply to "where's my stuff?" sent to someone who's taken your money and not delivered a product? do you really think it's "finicky" to be upset to have no product, no reply, no update, no explanation, and no refund as the weeks turn into months? seriously?

if he can't handle the simple steps of... 1. receive order. 2. make product. 3. ship order --then he shouldn't be in business. it's that simple.

you want to talk about a lot of risk? the very definition of "a lot of risk" is sending dan money for parts!!!

you don't envy dan? well i don't envy the plethora of people who have sent him their hard earned money only to receive NOTHING as the weeks and months slip by.

listen, he makes great stuff -- there's no doubt about that. in fact, i'd love to use his stuff but there's no way i'd send him a single cent. not at this stage in the game. i have sense enough to learn from the mistakes of others, and at this point sending him money and expecting parts in return is clearly nothing but an exercise in futility.

i genuinely hope that changes at some point, cuz he's got some stuff i'd LOVE to order. but for now...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yup, what he said ^^^ 

40 weeks and this guy is still waiting with no money or parts. All those emails must be adding to the delay :skep:


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

The part that really chaps my a** is that he's at least 6 months behind (based on my undelivered goods), and he hasn't changed a thing. He's still taking people's money, he's still telling them bold faced lies about lead times, he's still not responding to emails (which I didn't start sending until 4 or 5 months had pasted). It's simply not right, and unAmerican. 

If his mother knew what he was doing she'd have him bent over her knee.


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Anyone in the area, maybe go to his place, see how things are going?


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

csutterer said:


> The part that really chaps my a** is that he's at least 6 months behind (based on my undelivered goods), and he hasn't changed a thing. He's still taking people's money, he's still telling them bold faced lies about lead times, he's still not responding to emails (which I didn't start sending until 4 or 5 months had pasted). It's simply not right, and unAmerican.
> 
> If his mother knew what he was doing she'd have him bent over her knee.


That's what pisses me off as well. It's total B.S. that he's still taking people's money. I really hope that all of you who are still waiting for their orders or refunds take the time to call the DA and sheriff and actually get somewhere. What he's doing is a crime, for sure, but unless a bunch of people are raising a stink through the proper channels, nothing will ever happen.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

If you need a 120 BCD bash take a look at BBG. Arrived in 3 days for $20 including ship. Place order for HBC bash three months ago....big fat zero so far and my bank account is $50 bucks lighter. GO HBC!!! YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Is it a crime? It's definitely unethical, but criminal I am not so sure. I'm not a lawyer, I am curious at what point being really slow to deliver parts becomes criminal.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Wasn't that Ti guy in the centennial state making customers wait years for his frames?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry if this has been posted already, I didn't read through all the thousands of posts....

If he is just "that" backlogged, why not put a note on the website & stop taking orders for a couple months to get everything caught back up?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

fotu said:


> Is it a crime? It's definitely unethical, but criminal I am not so sure. I'm not a lawyer, I am curious at what point being really slow to deliver parts becomes criminal.


Well, he has taken money, over the internet, across state lines, and not delivered a product. I would think that, worst case scenario, can bring that towards a federal crime. Delivering products in 16 weeks instead of the 8 weeks listed lead time would be "slow". 40 weeks and no product is theft. Although, i'm not a lawyer, so what do i know?


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

You know what Dan really did wrong? He didn't charge enough. I don't know how he was doing custom rings in different anodized colors that cheaply. There is nothing similar available when you consider price, fitment and color.

I just looked up MRP's Bling Ring. $70 and one color choice: gray.

Looks like this holds true whether you are the customer or the supplier.









Communication is still vital. There is no excuse for the silence. I honestly wonder if he is incapacitated somehow.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

jetboy23 said:


> Well, he has taken money, over the internet, across state lines, and not delivered a product. I would think that, worst case scenario, can bring that towards a federal crime. Delivering products in 16 weeks instead of the 8 weeks listed lead time would be "slow". 40 weeks and no product is theft. Although, i'm not a lawyer, so what do i know?


Just curious, did he promise a delivery time? Or did you just assume one? No doubt he owes you either your money or your cog. I am sure you could go to a court and get one or the other. But doesn't it take some kind of evidence of criminal intent, or evidence that your product is never coming to constitute a crime? Like, there being no business, and he isn't making parts, but is still keeping the money?

If he is just super slow, I don't know. I think there are some pretty cut and dry rules for what is considered criminal fraud, and what is considered just running a shitty business.

I do know that it is funny that people are complaining about waiting 3 months for a part, now. Seems to me this guy has been flaky for over 2 years, and people are still giving him money.

Now really, whose fault is that?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

When i ordered, Feb 7th, the buyer agreement stated a lead time of 4 weeks or "sometimes it may take a little longer". You're right though, at which point would the law determine my money stolen and no product will be delivered? Its hard to say and maybe only his local law enforcement could answer this question. I can only say, i have waited well over the projected 4 weeks.

I have already been frustrated with Dan's attitude with mine and many other's orders, money, and products. At this point, i am getting close to finding out how much legal action can be taken. I would hate to inflict extra stress on someone as the holidays are approaching. Although, Dan has actually placed himself in this position by continuing to take orders and not delivering on products that have already been paid for.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

I looked him up on FB. Here's his last post, from Sep 12:



> Hey guys, i was down for the count for a bit recently with some health issues. Pulmonary Embolism scare, but looks to be more of an infection coupled with some GERD issues. i'm back as of last night, getting through emails now. sorry for the delay.


His health might have taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I certainly haven't seen any of my emails responded to since Sep 12th. Anyone else? Likely just more BS, and why Face Book? If he gave a f**k this message would have been on the website.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

csutterer said:


> I certainly haven't seen any of my emails responded to since Sep 12th. Anyone else? Likely just more BS, and why Face Book? If he gave a f**k this message would have been on the website.


I'm not defending him, but maybe he's entirely out of commission, bed-bound and incapacitated...


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

csutterer said:


> I certainly haven't seen any of my emails responded to since Sep 12th. Anyone else? Likely just more BS, and why Face Book? If he gave a f**k this message would have been on the website.


Why facebook? Are you living under a rock?

The one-man operation must be the toughest and dicest business ever. How many companies fabbing bling bike parts or frames have only *one* person doing *everything?* And how long have they been around? People need to understand that buying something from this guy is somewhat akin to commissioning art from an artist. You are going to get it when you get it, if you get it. Dude had a 4 week leadtime when everything was running smoothly. If any one of millions of things goes wrong, shitis going to go down, as we have seen.

Thinking back to some of the other "Custom builder Jimmy JamJam ripped me off" threads, this guy seems the least sketchy of them all. Just sayin...


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I happen to live in a lake house. I'm also and adult with three children and a demanding job. I shouldn't have to follow every company I've ever ordered a product from on FB. In my opinion, if a business is having problems, which they will and it's understandable, FB should not be the only place the information is shared, especially if they have a website.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Roughly 80% of small businesses fail in the first 10 years, something like 50% in the first 5 years and 20% in the first year...I saw this coming, he needs more help. Will I buy from him? No. Do I hope he gets his chit together and hopefully gets back on his feet? Yeah. My biggest beef with him was that he was posting videos of wheeling his jeep on his youtube page while this whole thread was still going. Stay home on the weekends and get a handle on your business, Dan.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

delete


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

He should have a message on his website, but he may not have easy access to his own website. Remember, he is not a company and there is no "they". He is one guy doing this in his garage.

Anyway, I just checked his facebook and saw this message from Aug. 28. I don't remember seeing it before. I just checked and CHUM posted it here.

His CNC mill scrapped a big run of rings. That is a devastating blow. 7075 aluminum is not cheap. He must have lost hundreds of dollars in material. Then all of the time running them is lost.

Follow that up with ongoing health issues and you have a big mess. I have a one man machine shop, but my wife takes care of most of the office work. If I went down, she would not even think of putting a message on my website. I would probably think to tell her to post something up once things mellowed enough that I wasn't fixated on medical issues. 

I have some sympathy for Dan because I feel like I am in a similar situation. I have definitely learned a bit about how to keep customers happy by following this thread. I only have a couple of items for sale on my website, but they are not custom pieces. Custom stuff is too much trouble. I think I will stick to stock items when I add anything more to my product line.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, he's well enough to be fabbing up stuff for himself. I wonder whos money paid for this stuff?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Still wheelin that jeep huh....sigh


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, he's thriving...


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

What? Looks like we have priority issues.
IMAG0183.jpg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

He is alive and well, has money for material, and is fabbing up stuff for his jeep regularly. So he is just choosing to not make chainrings or answer emails.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Climber999 said:


> I looked him up on FB. Here's his last post, from Sep 12:
> 
> His health might have taken a turn for the worse.


Maybe the stress of stealing people's money is finally getting to him?


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Busy making skid plates and posting on Jeep forums.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> Well, he's well enough to be fabbing up stuff for himself. I wonder whos money paid for this stuff?


I hope no ones money cause that thing is an abortion. :skep:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Dan.Joy said:


> Busy making skid plates and posting on Jeep forums.


linky?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.naxja.org/forum/showthread.php?p=245790712#post245790712


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I just filed a complaint with at Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) | Home, which is the Internet Crime Complaint Center. I called the Attorney General's office who sent me to the Fraud department, which sends you to IC3.

The IC3 should hand the complaint over to the local authorizes. If others do the same we might just get somewhere.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

People have already done the IC3 thing. Not sure how many people it takes but they haven't done anything yet.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

csutterer said:


> I just filed a complaint with at Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) | Home, which is the Internet Crime Complaint Center. I called the Attorney General's office who sent me to the Fraud department, which sends you to IC3.
> 
> The IC3 should hand the complaint over to the local authorizes. If others do the same we might just get somewhere.


I've already done that. Nothings come of it yet.

I still wonder if we all got together and called his local authorities, if they would see this is more than just an isolated instance. Would Dan rather at few trips to the courtroom for criminal actions or make products that have been paid for?


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Why aren't you guys on the Jeep forum haranguing him there? that would be interesting...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just send a link to this thread to the authorities. It's all layed (laid?) out honestly here.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

negger said:


> no words to describe...


Negative rep is apparently favored by the inarticulate. :thumbsup: I am curious, though. What didn't you like about my question? You can send me a PM if you prefer to keep it anonymous.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

what a great idea
do you have the link and his user name?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

csutterer said:


> what a great idea
> do you have the link and his user name?


Look up a few posts


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Some suggestiongs from ehow.com- How to Get Your Money Back From an Internet Scam | eHow.com .

I've done 1, 2, 3, 4, & 6. Next up is... 
5- Call your local law enforcement agency and the law enforcement agency overseeing the area of the seller. 
& 
7- File a claim against the person or company behind the Internet scam. Do this with your state attorney general's office. You should also hire an attorney to file a civil lawsuit against the Internet scam person or company, if none of the other steps have retrieved your money.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

jetboy23 said:


> Some suggestiongs from ehow.com- How to Get Your Money Back From an Internet Scam | eHow.com .
> 
> I've done 1, 2, 3, 4, & 6. Next up is...
> 5- Call your local law enforcement agency and the law enforcement agency overseeing the area of the seller.
> ...


How many cogs did you order from this guy? Or are you going to try to do a class action against him? I imagine it will be 2 cogs and a bashgaurd's worth of money just to talk to a lawyer...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> Some suggestiongs from ehow.com- How to Get Your Money Back From an Internet Scam | eHow.com .
> 
> I've done 1, 2, 3, 4, & 6. Next up is...
> 5- Call your local law enforcement agency and the law enforcement agency overseeing the area of the seller.
> ...


in most states one cannot have an attorney in small claims court. it's something that is handled yourself. the flip side is one generally can't have an attorney represent them in small claims court either.

really simple to do, just go down to your local courthouse and fill out the paperwork. filing fees are generally around $45-75 and if the other party doesn't show up you get a default judgment. if they do show up one doesn't have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, simple 51%. it's more that the defendant has to prove his innocence against the charges rather than the plaintiff having to prove guilt.

when you file for your judgment amount (the amount you're suing for) you can also add in compensation for a reasonable amount of time that you've had to deal with the issue along with any and all court/filing fees you'll encounter.

then when you get a judgment against him send him a copy of it and when he blows it off you follow a procedure of certified mail requests and then you can lay a lien on his property (like jeeps, houses, business, etc.) that must be satisfied before they can be sold or liquidated.

good luck!


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

lol, look who signed into naxja.org...I hope this person posts something tasty.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> JV To-Do list........ - Page 6 - NAXJA Forums -::- North American XJ Association


That is so wrong. How do you know that is him?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

icantdrive65 said:


> That is so wrong. How do you know that is him?











Google search of the phone number listed under hbc brought me to it. Also comparing the pictures posted by that forum member match the one on hbc's Flickr account.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

I find this crazy. I don't doubt anyone's experience though.

I ordered from him three times...the last time being September of 2011. I received my items (5 cogs) by mid October. On my 2nd order earlier that year, he e-mailed me to confirm I ordered the right BCD, since my 1st order was for chainrings of a different BCD. I thought that was a nice gesture. My first order was sometime in 2010, I think, and I got my items...2 chainrings, and 2 cogs in an appropriate time frame.

So yeah...it's interesting that I've had 3 good experiences up to late last year, but now it seems things have taken a turn. Hope you guys can get this stuff worked out soon...


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> View attachment 737748
> 
> 
> Google search of the phone number listed under hbc brought me to it. Also comparing the pictures posted by that forum member match the one on hbc's Flickr account.


The plot thickens! What is wrong with him?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

icantdrive65 said:


> The plot thickens! What is wrong with him?


you mean other than being a thief and a liar?


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

monogod said:


> you mean other than being a thief and a liar?


There is no defending his lack of communication if he's camped out on the XJ forum. Maybe he's getting his Jeep ready for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

icantdrive65 said:


> There is no defending his lack of communication if he's camped out on the XJ forum. Maybe he's getting his Jeep ready for the zombie apocalypse.


hahahahaha.... nice.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Pirate4x4dotcom has a mountain biking forum. Pirate4x4 is infamous for getting deadbeats to deliver. Any members here?

Google "wenzeled" for a taste of what they can do.


----------



## schworm (Feb 8, 2007)

This message was posted on the Homebrewed Components facebook page yesterday (Nov 15):

to all that have tried to contact me recently, i'm not dead or missing, or on the run, and i'm sorry for the stress i've caused you.
I've been having some severe chest pains that landed me in the hospital a little while back. Turns out they're massive panic attacks, however we werent certain at first. obviously the cause was this whole headache that i've created here. I've been on some meds and it
's getting better, but any real stress has been bringing it back so i need to be careful. even this post is bringing one on. Doctor's orders were to stay away from it all for a period.
I know.... woe is me, however having an attack and being laid up for days at a time does not get any parts made.
I found that machining doesnt seem to trigger it, so i've been working on that. I'm just about done with a batch with orders ending on 8/1. they will be going out for anodizing by the end of next week. there hasnt been much in the way of orders since then, so the next batch should go relatively quickly.
As for the future of HBC, i'm uncertain, however one thing i do know is this cannot go on. I may look for someone to take over the business end as that certainly aint for me, it isnt worth my health anymore. If orders stay small and infrequent as they have, it shouldnt be a problem, but once i get the next batch done it will no longer be full time.
Again, very sorry for the drama, i never intended this to happen.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I placed my order on 3/28/2012
JetBoy23 placed his a month or two before me.
If HBC processes orders like the website says, first come first serve, that's 6 or 7 months worth of orders? How big is this batch? At this point I'm not sure I believe anything he says. However, I do hope he's not sick as he make's it sound. I don't wish that on anyone.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

the fact that he posted at all and is still working on cleaning up orders gives me some hope that i might some day see my chainrings...



"Hope, it is the quintessential human delusion, simultaneously the source of your greatest strength, and your greatest weakness." - The Matrix


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

schworm said:


> This message was posted on the Homebrewed Components facebook page yesterday (Nov 15):
> 
> to all that have tried to contact me recently, i'm not dead or missing, or on the run, and i'm sorry for the stress i'veeveryone caused you.
> I've been having some severe chest pains that landed me in the hospital a little while back. Turns out they're massive panic attacks, however we werent certain at first. obviously the cause was this whole headache that i've created here. I've been on some meds and it
> ...


translation:

"to all that have tried to contact me lately, i'm not dead or missing or on the run -- i merely took your money and went jeeping. since i can't justify this by any rational means i'm going to play the sickness sympathy card. my startup business went over so well that lots of people sent me orders. this stressed me out so much that rather than actually filling the orders i simply took their money and used it to build parts for my jeep and go on jeep outings for the last 8 months. no, wait... chest pains... yeah, that's it... i opened a business and it was immediately so successful that i got chest pains and had to go to the hospital. then... uh... oh, the doctor told me to stay away from everything that causes this stress like filling orders, refunding money, sending emails, and so forth. yeah, that's the ticket! in fact, just mentioning it i can feel one coming on now... [clutches chest and staggers back] I'M COMIN' ELIZABETH!!!. to everyone that's ordered from me i'd like to offer more empty promises to deliver goods ordered up to a year ago instead of simply returning your money. after all, these jeeps don't build themselves! keep in mind you have no right to be mad at me, after all i've been sick. just look at all the pictures and videos i've posted on the internet over the past year of me jeeping and building parts. don't i look sick behind all the smiles, laughter, and jeeping expeditions? my username on www.naxja.org/forums is "vanimal", follow all my posts and activity on there and you'll see just how sick, incapacitated, and miserable i've been. you can see it, can't you? again, i'm very sorry this happened because i never intended for people to actually expect delivery of their parts. i figured after a while they would just give up and go away."


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I blame Obama...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^ I see what you're doing  Trying to get this thread shut down by bringing politics in! Hah!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

he is clearly a hardcore supporter of Dan since the beginning. still blaming somebody else than themselves when **** hits the fan.

too bad you can't neg rep me again..


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Check yourself first fishcreek. I never said I supported his business practices. But I knew the wait was not what was stated when I sent my money. I accept that 4 or 6 weeks is false and could in fact turn in to many months - which it has. As I've said before, when I can find the parts I want for the gear I want elsewhere more reliably, I will likely give them a try. Until then, I have one option. I can order and wait or I can watch them sit on a shelf and collect dust for the rest of time. Getting pissy, whining and crying about it does no one any good - as all of you have managed to find out by now.

I understand you (collective unhappy about the situation you's) trying to get the word out that he does not turn out parts on a reliable time scale so new buyers researching it are informed that lead times are not to be trusted. But as I mentioned before, pretty much everyone who has ordered from him has eventually gotten what they paid for. Expending all this effort to call authorities, internet crime centers and reporting him to interpol and every other agency you can dream really does no good to anyone and only wastes more of your time.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

fryed_1 said:


> I understand you (collective unhappy about the situation you's) trying to get the word out that he does not turn out parts on a reliable time scale so new buyers researching it are informed that lead times are not to be trusted.


At this point, i would like to inform future buyers that not only may you not recieve your product, but, Dan will go Jeeping while he has your money and not producing the products. I will give him the benefit of doubt about his health issues. Although, thats a tough one when the average person suffering from all this stress and health problems would be recuperating and not fabbing and rock crawling.

Here's an idea to decrease stress. No need to even fab my parts. Just return my money. Or, can he at this point since its probably spent on his hobbies.



fryed_1 said:


> But as I mentioned before, pretty much everyone who has ordered from him has eventually gotten what they paid for.


Define "eventually". 6 months? Nope. 9 months? Nope. A year? I'm getting closer. Longer? After 6 months it becomes a "make good" effort. Not an order completed success.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Look, Dan's practices are unseemly, no two ways about it.

Assuming that he suffers from those panic attack, he still should've done one of the others:
1) Stop accept orders.
2) Put up on his website a disclaimer that delivery time is open-ended.

I rest my case....


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

So has anyone posted in naxja, warning the other posters?

==================================================

#97 
November 14th, 2012, 20:09

Vanimal 
free candy

Join Date: Dec 2011
Location: escondido, ca
Posts: 5,127
Re: JV To-Do list........
Ill bring the axles, he hasnt paid me yet, either cash or paypal works.

==================================================


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

fryed_1 said:


> blah...


Just so you know I received my ring long before his business went to ****. Back then the wait is long enough too. And just because I got my order doesn't make him a good man. This BS has to stop, good or bad. And this latest jeep thing only made it worst for him. He doesn't need to explain, really. He chose his priorities, unfortunately it's not the one that we are hoping for.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

*yawn*

I'm going to go ride my HBC-less bike for a few hours. Maybe when I get back there will be a package at the door, maybe not. Not going to deter my fun though.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fryed, do you really think anyone isn't riding because of Dan? We all are. It's not until i get to work and see this thread that i remember Dan still has my $128. I wonder how much a skid plate costs to build?

At this point i can even say that Chris King cogs work great and wear well. MRP Bling ring seems to be light, true, and wear pretty good as well. I've ridden over 1000mi since i placed my order with Dan. Each ride puts a smile on my face. My mail box doesn't though.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just found out he is having a ton of health problems that are related to stress (work related) and is having a tough go at it. Sounds like he is slowly catching up on things. 
I am not a friend of his but saw the email first hand. Not defending him or anything like that but when a person health is at risk......yuck!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

cbrock450 said:


> Just found out he is having a ton of health problems that are related to stress (work related) and is having a tough go at it. Sounds like he is slowly catching up on things.
> I am not a friend of his but saw the email first hand. Not defending him or anything like that but when a person health is at risk......yuck!


such bad health that for the past year he's had to resort to fabbing jeep parts and going 4-wheeling to survive???

seriously... have you not been following this thread or what???


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I love the my HBC products, and the idea of supporting a individual rider-owned/operated busines, but this is tough to get past, and at this point, its tough to still be supportive.

I wish Dan the best with whatever health issues, and hope he's able to at least fulfill previous orders, mine included.

[Shameless plug for a WNC business]

In other news, for blingy round cog goodness, another small rider owned business is shipping ano'd cogs now, and they look great!

Endless Bike Company | Products

I have a couple of their cogs and they are on par with my HBC shprockets, but without the 73 page thread that I can find


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rob1035 said:


> In other news, for blingy round cog goodness, another small rider owned business is shipping ano'd cogs now, and they look great!
> 
> Endless Bike Company | Products
> 
> I have a couple of their cogs and they are on par with my HBC shprockets, but without the 73 page thread that I can find


how do the aluminum cogs hold up? i've generally destroyed aluminum cogs in short order but have been interested in giving an endless a spin. (so to speak)


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Some red meat:

My Bling ring arrived today. 3 days after ordering. Under $60 shipped from universal cycles.

It's a lot nicer than I expected!


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

The bling ring is really nice. Ilikemtb999 ordered one recently though and he says the finish has changed from the light grey they were originally using.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

monogod said:


> how do the aluminum cogs hold up? i've generally destroyed aluminum cogs in short order but have been interested in giving an endless a spin. (so to speak)


Well, they are aluminum cogs, so probably not a lot better than what you've been using. They are a bit beefier than my Rennen or HBC, so maybe they'll hold up better for you? Personally, I'm either changing cogs too often or not riding hard enough, as I have yet to wear out an AL cog of any brand.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Dan.Joy said:


> The bling ring is really nice. Ilikemtb999 ordered one recently though and he says the finish has changed from the light grey they were originally using.


The finish was different than I thought it'd be.

It looks like "eggplant"- a light grey-black with a hint of blueish-purple maybe.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Carl Mega said:


> The finish was different than I thought it'd be.
> 
> It looks like "eggplant"- a light grey-black with a hint of blueish-purple maybe.


My first two were a matte grey. The 3rd which came from the most recent batch is a shiny purple/grey/weirdness color with machining marks. If I was at home I'd post pics of each.


----------



## blackflys64 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Paid Spam*

2 Black Spiderless rings for sale SRAM/Truvativ

Homebrewed Components Chainrings - Sram/Truvativ Spiderless 32T and 36T - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Endless cogs? I think not:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

roadie scum said:


> Endless cogs? I think not:


well, that settles that!


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

That cog was used way beyond its reasonable lifespan. Dan actually had a great idea with his two-piece cogs.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

monogod said:


> such bad health that for the past year he's had to resort to fabbing jeep parts and going 4-wheeling to survive???


Perhaps his doctor prescribed stealing money from a different user base.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

monogod said:


> translation:
> 
> . [clutches chest and staggers back] I'M COMIN' ELIZABETH!!!.


Positive rep for the Sanford and Son quote. If nothing else good comes out of this thread at least I can say that is hilarious!!


----------



## Arthur2shedsJackson (Nov 1, 2011)

Today is my 1 year anniversary. I haven't received a single personal mail yet, doubt I will. Had a little bit of conversation with Dan on FB in august. Told me he would ship the day after...nothing yet!


----------



## Arthur2shedsJackson (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe posting here for the first (well second) time will bring me some luck.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

1 year. That is absolutely insane.


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

Went ahead and filed a paypal case the other day and got my money back (since I started hearing stories of people waiting a year or so.) He had several days to respond to the claim and didn't so they gave me my money back. Hope people start getting their parts or money soon. 

Never opening this thread again, just sad someone can rip this many people off and get away with it.


----------



## photosheikh (Jun 22, 2011)

I was going to place an order until i heard about this.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

That thread is gone.............


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

Ya, this guy is ridiculous.

I ordered a 31t ring in May and still have nothing.

He emailed me 2 times.

The first time he told me he was moving locations and my ring would be made in the next batch in 2-3 weeks (in July) and he emailed me again in September saying my ring would be sent out in the next few weeks - and guess what....STILL nothing.

I have sent him some follow up emails and he has not replied - I pretty much feel scammed by this guy by now, if you aren't going to do something why lie about it - at least tell me the truth that you are going to take my money and not send anything. 



Edit: I looked at his Facebook page and it appears he is making cogs again - slightly less cheesed, but still pretty cheesed.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

double post *


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

broadwayline said:


> Edit: I looked at his Facebook page and it appears he is making cogs again - slightly less cheesed, but still pretty cheesed.


I make poop everyday. Like Dan, i don't ship my products out customers either.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> Like Dan, i don't ship my products out customers either.


I english my cogs for too.


----------



## SnowPup (Sep 26, 2005)

same bad experience for me. ordered two chainrings and a bash back in June. 

still nothing. 

tried all of the new email addresses requesting a refund. 

nothing. 

tried PayPal dispute. 

nothing.

sucks.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Was wondering what to do for a sweet new Ti cog for my Raijin after all this mess. Niner has my answer. :thumbsup:
I hope Dan steps up for all you guys that are waiting. Not sure what I'll do when my 33t spiderless SRAM ring wears out. Hopefully he'll pull things together.


----------



## kamika10 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Homebrewed Components Chain rings*

I ordered a 31 T sprocket back in May of 2012, I've emailed him four times, no response....nothing. I've opened up a paypal dispute to try and recover my money. What a scam!! Go elsewhere for your stuff.. This guy is a total RIP-OFF!!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> Was wondering what to do for a sweet new Ti cog for my Raijin after all this mess. Niner has my answer. :thumbsup:
> I hope Dan steps up for all you guys that are waiting. Not sure what I'll do when my 33t spiderless SRAM ring wears out. Hopefully he'll pull things together.


Same here.... was hoping Dan got it together. My spiderless Middleburns are made by nobody else.


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

I've heard it before, but I am actually somewhat optimistic that I may get my order from March sometime in December.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd like to believe the same thing.
Where does your optimism come from?


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

The Facebook updates. It really is my only choice left also, seeing as Dan is so mentally Ill that he can't possibly reply to one of the 7+ emails I have sent him over the last 8+ months.


----------



## kamika10 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Chainring*

I'm trying the Facebook option also..still no response


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

I mean he's not really replying to me either but atleast it looks like he's making product.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

With the stacks of rings in that "to be shipped" pile I'd think someone following this thread would have gotten one by now....


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> With the stacks of rings in that "to be shipped" pile I'd think someone following this thread would have gotten one by now....


It's a photo but not necessarily a current one.

Or maybe it is, I'm not a facebooker so I can't see it


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> It's a photo but not necessarily a current one.
> 
> Or maybe it is, I'm not a facebooker so I can't see it


x2...good luck lol.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

wv_bob said:


> It's a photo but not necessarily a current one.
> 
> Or maybe it is, I'm not a facebooker so I can't see it


I don't have Facebook either....but you can still see his page. Public knowledge.


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

I've had this sort of screwy thing happen to me before, I feel bad for all of you guys! I'm convinced these guys either have a mental disorder like aspergers, or they are such nervous wrecks that they get afraid of the people. It's a sad thing when morons like this take good normal people on a ride.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I don't have Facebook either....but you can still see his page. Public knowledge.


I see some of the info on Facebook without logging in, now that you mention it. Interesting I guess. Glad it's thee and not me. Call me Nostradumbass but I predict there may be some shipments, then another panic attack with chest pain, wash rinse repeat until everybody gives up.


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> It's a photo but not necessarily a current one.
> 
> Or maybe it is, I'm not a facebooker so I can't see it


I don't look at facebook, but if you want to find out when the images on his facebook page was really taken, use this website...it should tell how and when the images were made

About - TinEye

TinEye Reverse Image Search

hope this helps


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

icantdrive65 said:


> That cog was used way beyond its reasonable lifespan. Dan actually had a great idea with his two-piece cogs.


Great ideas mean nothing if you can't actually produce anything with them.

This is all so disapointing. I had great hopes for HBC. I used to be a major cheer leader. The parts are really well crafted. Dan just sux to do business with.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

This guy is lame. He basically says hes ill so cant work, yet he has spent everybody's money already? If hes ill then just refund the money and tell people sorry I just cant do it!. If its therapeutic for him to machine, then take small orders at a time and do right by all these people that trust in you. I know its not that much to be out 35 bucks or so but 35 bucks is 35 bucks, anyone live near this guy?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

sounds like the sh!tty pot dealer with the best weed.


----------



## pierrenav (May 13, 2008)

*Chainrings not received*

I can understand the frustration. I ordered two chainrings on Aug. 15, 2012 but 3 1/2 months later I have not yet received them. I have sent no less than six E-mail inquiries to several of HBC E-mail addresses & I have not received a single reply. I can understand one missed E-mail but six...???


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

42 weeks and i have not received my items. 

Sadly for me, good thing for you, is that you may get your order before i do at this point.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

pierrenav said:


> I can understand the frustration. I ordered two chainrings on Aug. 15, 2012 but 3 1/2 months later I have not yet received them. I have sent no less than six E-mail inquiries to several of HBC E-mail addresses & I have not received a single reply. I can understand one missed E-mail but six...???


sucker...


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I just replaced my 7R8 chain after a year of use. My HBC Ti chain ring looks great. It pains me knowing that I don't have an equivalent back up.


----------



## Ketchupsenf (Sep 8, 2012)

I tried to get my money back through paypal - the problem is that you have to file your complaint within 45 days, but the manufacturing time is alone over 90 days. Had anyone succes with paypal or am i screwed and probably never get my 75$ back?

Edit: i ordered ~ 4,5 months ago


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

If you pay PayPal with a credit card, contact your CC company and they will get you your money back.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

DrDon said:


> I just replaced my 7R8 chain after a year of use. My HBC Ti chain ring looks great. It pains me knowing that I don't have an equivalent back up.


Yea, it really bums me out. I have a nice red anodized alloy ring and had hopes of purchasing more in the future. I have no complaints about the actual product itself.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

88 rex said:


> Yea, it really bums me out. I have a nice red anodized alloy ring and had hopes of purchasing more in the future. I have no complaints about the actual product itself.


Yea what he said. I'd really like to order another one, but well. Things are getting worse not better. So I'm selling off my extra XTR crank and going with a X9 and a Bling Ring.


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

maybe he needs to change his user name from isuckatriding to isuckatrunningabuisness


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

I just received my credit from PayPal from my unfulfilled order with HBC. He didn't even resond to their requests for explaination. It's nice to know I was able to resolve this, even though I don't have a product to show for it.


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

i am at 9 months and $129 out of pocket. paypal should stop the thief from using their service to steal from people. still i suppose all the while they are making money out of his thievery and our misery they will happily let it continue.


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

*thief!*

i am at 9 months and $129 out of pocket. paypal should stop the thief from using their service to steal from people. still i suppose all the while they are making money out of his thievery and our misery they will happily let it continue.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

SnowPup said:


> same bad experience for me. ordered two chainrings and a bash back in June.
> 
> still nothing.
> 
> ...


Ditto that. My first order back in Jan took 4 months, so I knew to be patient when Iordered again in June, but with that second order I've had the same experience as you.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

It was 8 months on 11/23. Still nothing! two more emails were sent last month w/ no response what so ever.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

deleted


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm literally amazed that nobody has taken their refund request to him in person.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Am at 9 months as of 12/1 and Dan has _never_ replied to my e-mails, but I did recieve the fable notice that my items were ready to ship way back in July via USPS.:madman:


----------



## ChrisJ (Aug 15, 2005)

I ordered from him 2 years ago without a problem. I was hoping to get a 34t ring for my m960 crank. Guess its not happening. I sent him an email, see if he replies.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've ordered from Dan twice without a hitch, but that was pre 2012.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Martin6 said:


> Am at 9 months as of 12/1 and Dan has _never_ replied to my e-mails, but I did recieve the fable notice that my items were ready to ship way back in July via USPS.:madman:


Keep in mind that he had to recall a bunch of rings once he found out that his CNC mill was tweaking and running oval rings. I'm wondering if that is where the pieces went that were "ready to ship". Maybe he is still working on remaking those orders.

Still, where is the communication? It's business suicide to keep quiet with so many people waiting.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

icantdrive65 said:


> Still, where is the communication? It's business suicide to keep quiet with so many people waiting.


There is some communication on facebook:
"Homebrewed Components: All orders up till 8/1 are in this batch. sunday 16:20h"


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Come on, people. It's the second decade of the 21st century. Email is so 1990s...

Homebrewed Components | Facebook


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't really care if he ever gets caught up. He lost me as a customer for good. Too bad - I was really looking forward to my red 32t chainring for my White Industries ENO crank.


----------



## lordmike (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow, here I am b1tching and moaning about a $99 order I placed in September.
Sounds like there are plenty more disgruntled folks in front of me.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

icantdrive65 said:


> Keep in mind that he had to recall a bunch of rings once he found out that his CNC mill was tweaking and running oval rings. I'm wondering if that is where the pieces went that were "ready to ship". Maybe he is still working on remaking those orders.
> 
> Still, where is the communication? It's business suicide to keep quiet with so many people waiting.


By no means am I defending the situation any of us are in at the moment. However I just wanted to add that there were some issues with annodizing as well and now all items are being sent out rather than being done in house. This also adds a little more time to the equation.

I do hope he gets the orders out to folks as quick as he can. I hate being swamped at work so I can only imagine what he is dealing with. However, a lot if not all of this drama could have been avoided had communications been better from the get go. At the same time, I think that orders started rolling in the equipment went down, then his health issues, all these things unannounced of course. It sounds simple to say why not just put a notice that new orders aren't being accepted at this time but since none of us are in his shoes, I guess that is a little hard for us to say.

Like I said, I'm not defending any of this. More like, going on with my life at this point with a lesson learned. I wish him well and hope he can get this stuff banged out and everyone can get what is owed them.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

Just bought some X0 cranks and a MRP spiderless ring because I couldn't wait any longer for this guy.

I am going to sell my HBC 31t ring when I get it in if anyone wants to buy it off me 

I promise I'll deliver unlike this guy


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

1SPD said:


> I do hope he gets the orders out to folks as quick as he can. I hate being swamped at work so I can only imagine what he is dealing with. However, a lot if not all of this drama could have been avoided had communications been better from the get go. At the same time, I think that orders started rolling in the equipment went down, then his health issues, all these things unannounced of course. It sounds simple to say why not just put a notice that new orders aren't being accepted at this time but since none of us are in his shoes, I guess that is a little hard for us to say.


except for the fact that he was never too swamped to fab jeep parts and go on jeeping expeditions and outings.

except for the fact that his equipment always worked fine when it came to fabbing jeep parts.

except for the fact that his "health condition" never got in the way of fabbing jeep parts or going on jeeping expeditions and outings.

except for the fact that he spent the money as it came in WITHOUT FILLING ORDERS and now is having to scrounge to fill backorders spanning well over a year. (he said on his facebook page he's out of money as yet another excuse for delivery delays)

except for the fact that his "financial condition" never prevented him from fabbing jeep parts and going on jeeping expeditions and outings.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

be careful in stating the fact, his supporters will neg rep you.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice one Al !!!


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

a1an said:


>


*lol!*


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nicely done haha


----------



## Mred88 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi,
Did any one ever get an answer from Mr. Wilcox at Homebrewed Components.
Unfortunaetely I've tried many times to get my rings or my money, but have failed for 7 month now. I actually got a reply back in July but nothing ever since!!!!
I tried every email email on his website and nothing yet. If any one has a resolution please advise


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah this dude is a duck


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

or


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

things are starting to get interesting on his facebook page...


----------



## jet9n8 (May 1, 2008)

hbc

...


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

9 months today. I could have produced a child in the time it's taken for him to send me a chainring.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

monogod said:


> things are starting to get interesting on his facebook page...


Such as????

Not a Facebooker.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

mtnbikej said:


> Such as????
> 
> Not a Facebooker.


Same whining as is going on here, only with a lot more 4 letter words.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

fryed_1 said:


> Same whining as is going on here, only with a lot more 4 letter words.


you either don't know what "whining" means or you don't know what's going on here.

which is it?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i think the moral of this story is not to be remembered as "THAT GUY", unless it is something good.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

monogod said:


> you either don't know what "whining" means or you don't know what's going on here.
> 
> which is it?





> *whining* _present participle of whine (Verb)_
> Verb
> 
> Give or make a long, high-pitched complaining cry or sound
> *Complain in a feeble or petulant way.*


*shrug*


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*you+dictionary=FAIL*



fryed_1 said:


> whining present participle of whine (Verb)
> Verb
> Give or make a long, high-pitched complaining cry or sound*
> Complain in a feeble or petulant way.*
> ...


i have a dictionary too!



> pet·u·lant [pech-uh-luh nt]
> adjective
> moved to or showing sudden, impatient irritation, especially over some *trifling annoyance*


hmmmm..... looks like people have been pretty patient with him -- some over a year. so the irritation with HBC is neither sudden nor impatient.

maybe you have money to burn but to most people paying $50-$200 for something that is never delivered is not a "trifling annoyance".

nope... no one's complaint is petulant.



> fee·ble [fee-buh l]
> adjective
> 1. physically weak, as from age or sickness; frail.
> 2. weak intellectually or morally: a feeble mind.
> ...


hmmmmm..... none of the complaints i've come across either here or on his facebook page are "weak morally", "lacking in volume/loudness/distinctness", or lacking in "force or strength".

nope... no one's complaint is feeble.

CONCLUSION: the answer to my question to you of "which is it?" is clearly "BOTH".

*shrug*


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

cough***meth addict***cough


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

+1



monogod said:


> you either don't know what "whining" means or you don't know what's going on here.
> 
> Which is it?


----------



## Bhaven (Aug 2, 2011)

I was not aware of all the problems with HBC until reading this forum. I too ordered a part yet to be seen but it hasn't been nearly as long ago as most of you. I just wonder instead of us harping on here maybe it it is time to do something. I have no idea how many people are out their goods but it seems enough to discuss Class Action with HBC and it will atleast open up the communication as in the end we want one of two things the product or our money back. Obviously product is our first choice as we like the product hence why we ordered from HBC. Litigation or Mitigation i think the buyer has the right to know what the future of their transaction is.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Get money back from PayPal/credit card co. Buy someone else's product. Move on.


----------



## maxwell2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Unfortunately the window for Paypal refunds is very, very small compared to HBC lead time. 

Lesson learned I guess, maybe we all should file a class action suit and see if he can machine parts a little faster or at the very least answer email. That is all probably wishful thinking though.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Needing to sell his jeep in order to pay back a lawyer and the buyers who's money he had taken might light a fire under his rear. For someone suffering from stress, he sure seems to ask for more of it. I don't know if he has a wife and family, but, my wife would rip me a new one if she knew the mortgage wasn't going to be paid because i had to pay back money i stole.

It would be worth it to loose a percentage of my payment in order for Dan experience some financial stress. He doesn't care about the money you paid, or your financial well being. Why should i care about his?


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

I also have a hard time believing his stories. If I suffer from stress because the workload is too high, I cut-off all additional work.

Dan could (/SHOULD) do the same and SHUT DOWN his website. Taking orders at this point is criminal behavior!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Didn't he change his username from isuckatriding to isuckatbusiness?


----------



## maxwell2 (Nov 11, 2011)

bouwpakket said:


> I also have a hard time believing his stories. If I suffer from stress because the workload is too high, I cut-off all additional work.
> 
> Dan could (/SHOULD) do the same and SHUT DOWN his website. Taking orders at this point is criminal behavior!


I totally agree...Those folks that don't know what his situation is "google" chainrings or singlespeed or something and get his website. They think oh these look nice lets order some stuff. More workload for someone who is 8-10 MONTHS backlogged! Come on this is criminal behavior.

This guy needs to shut down the ordering process and get caught up with the hundreds, possibly thousands of orders he has yet to make good on. I would be interested in filing a class action suit if we could get everyone else involved. Takers???


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

^ I was wondering how he finds new business so I "googled", "single speed chainring" and yep there it was HBC, middle of the first page. When I "google" "Homebrewed Components", this thread is top of the page.

If it were me looking to buy a chainring off of an internet business I would at least "google" the business name. I doubt that he's getting very many new orders.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

maxwell2 said:


> I would be interested in filing a class action suit if we could get everyone else involved. Takers???


I think small claims only allows for the money you lost. You don't get to add the court cost, filing fees, paying to serve Dan the subpoena, and traveling to court. Even then, you may have to pay to force Dan to even when the judge rules in your favor. Needless to say, it wouldn't be shocking for me to get on board. Best thing about a class action suit is that you can sue for more. Not only get you're money back, but, you can add for lawyer fees and other money to "make good".

I'm not usually one to think "sue everybody" just because i'm not happy. Fact is, if criminal action could be taken, i would prefer that. I stated long ago that i felt as though Dan is a crook. About 5 months later, i see nothing to change that. I think he needs to be held FULLY accountable for the customers he has stolen from and lied to.


----------



## maxwell2 (Nov 11, 2011)

The dude is a complete fraud to say the least. I looked on HBC facebook page and it appears he has a big batch laying on a table. Has anyone received there order?


----------



## cback98 (Dec 20, 2012)

In the same boat... seems someone under such "stress" would take down their website and stop taking money for orders he has no intentions to fill. I guess you live and learn...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

John Dillinger was stressed out too


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> I think small claims only allows for the money you lost. You don't get to add the court cost, filing fees, paying to serve Dan the subpoena, and traveling to court. Even then, you may have to pay to force Dan to even when the judge rules in your favor. Needless to say, it wouldn't be shocking for me to get on board. Best thing about a class action suit is that you can sue for more. Not only get you're money back, but, you can add for lawyer fees and other money to "make good".
> 
> I'm not usually one to think "sue everybody" just because i'm not happy. Fact is, if criminal action could be taken, i would prefer that. I stated long ago that i felt as though Dan is a crook. About 5 months later, i see nothing to change that. I think he needs to be held FULLY accountable for the customers he has stolen from and lied to.


in texas and many other states you can sue in small claims court for not only the money you've lost but also any and all fees associated with the suit.

the best part is that since it happened over the internet one files the claim locally rather than in california where he is. serving him is not a problem or expensive since proper service of notification includes certified mail return receipt. then if dan doesn't show up you get a default judgment against him. collection is another matter, but it's easy and inexpensive to put liens on people's property if you've gotten a judgment against them.

as far as filing criminal charges call the san diego county district attorney's office and be INSISTENT. REFUSE to take no for an answer. call once or more a day. when enough people keep calling they'll eventually do something because they won't be able to ignore the problem. remember, this isn't just petty theft, it's wire/mail fraud on a rather grand scale. remind them of that.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm in for a class action lawsuit if someone wants to get the ball rolling.


----------



## gsheffer (Jul 1, 2010)

It is not so much that people are being unreasonable here. 

I am building up a Santa Cruz Tallboy and ordered Middleburn cranks and then ordered an HBC spiderless chainring. I knew he had a backlog and I had heard of a 4 to 6 week waiting period. No problem, so I planned for that. But, now I am reading this and seeing 4 months! Without a refund? Without considerate ways to communicate? Now I am stuck looking at a complete bike waiting for a chainring, or dishing out some more money for another "on the shelf chainring." Then what do I do when the HBC arrives? This is ridiculous and I won't order from HBC again, even if they are blingy and high quality.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

gsheffer said:


> I knew he had a backlog and I had heard of a 4 to 6 week waiting period. No problem, so I planned for that. But, now I am reading this and seeing 4 months! Without a refund? Without considerate ways to communicate?


Where are you seeing 4 months? Its not 4 to 6 weeks either. I'm at 46 weeks now.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

6 months here and still nothing.

pure scum.


----------



## maxwell2 (Nov 11, 2011)

People will say oh it's worth the wait cause its high quality and your helping a small American business. That's all fine and good but after 3 months I'm over it. I can see waiting 6-8 weeks max. If you can't spit out a chainring in 6-8 weeks you have no reason to take new orders, period! At some point you have to consider yourself a fraud. If I were personally in this position the first thing I would do is disable the link so no new orders were accepted until I got at least 80% of my backlog out the door. The next thing I would after disabling the orders page would be to respond to all the people I've f'ed over for the past year. This guy apparently does not have the respect or common decency to reply to email and apologize for the delay. Coming from a former small business owner it is truly amazing what a little communication will solve. I used to be in the construction/landscaping business and get behind just due to weather and coordination with other crews working jobs. As long as you reached and assured folks you were doing everything you could to get their job done 99 out of 100 times it was all good and people understood or at least knew what to expect.


----------



## Bhaven (Aug 2, 2011)

Word to the wise get your refund from the credit card company/bank or class action suit rolling because if he files for bankruptcy before your dispute you are all out as everything will be froze and very hard to collect. Now I have two questions for all of you:

XX crank for my SS what other good chain ring 32t ?

Why don't we hook HBC up and have them sell out to a company that actually has the capital and labor to make their parts roll?


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

Bhaven said:


> Why don't we hook HBC up and have them sell out to a company that actually has the capital and labor to make their parts roll?


This is actually a solid idea and certainly one of the more constructive things I've seen posted about this topic in a while.

My only push back would be that in addition to his other issues, HBC has suffered from quite a bit of character assassination (although IMHO he's earned it) via the multiple threads detailing his piss poor business practices. So at this point if I'm a company I probably would not go near this guy. Intentional or not he's violated a lot of people' trust, it appears as though he's stolen a lot of peoples money, and thus far hasn't really shown any (public) remorse for those actions in question. I think we all universally agree that the stress/panic attack excuse was weak at best.

If a major company were to buy HBC out I'm not sure I'd purchase from them either. HBC is only getting one shot at my money. I feel like I'd be co-signing everything that has occurred up to this point if I were to spend one more penny on anything HBC related. And that goes for his jeep parts too....


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Bhaven said:


> Why don't we hook HBC up and have them sell out to a company that actually has the capital and labor to make their parts roll?


at best one would only want to purchase the rights to his CNC designs and use them to produce their own products under a new moniker.

as ratman pointed out dan has profusely and most likely forever shat upon and sullied the "homebrewed components" brand. it will take a LOOOOOONG time before googling it will not bring up this thread and/or the reputation dan has earned.


----------



## maxwell2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bhaven said:


> Word to the wise get your refund from the credit card company/bank or class action suit rolling because if he files for bankruptcy before your dispute you are all out as everything will be froze and very hard to collect. Now I have two questions for all of you:
> 
> XX crank for my SS what other good chain ring 32t ?
> 
> Why don't we hook HBC up and have them sell out to a company that actually has the capital and labor to make their parts roll?


Check out Salsa, Raceface, MRP, Blackspire.... A lot of the ones out there I've found may not be labeled SS specific, im pretty sure Salsa is. Some of the others are for downhill setups but I've used them with no issues.

The good thing is if you wear it out you don't have to wait months to replace it. In fact between the Internet and LBS you could get anything you want within a day or four.


----------



## KovacsTheHun (Dec 25, 2012)

*Problems with Homebrewed Components*



Bhaven said:


> I was not aware of all the problems with HBC until reading this forum. I too ordered a part yet to be seen but it hasn't been nearly as long ago as most of you. I just wonder instead of us harping on here maybe it it is time to do something. I have no idea how many people are out their goods but it seems enough to discuss Class Action with HBC and it will atleast open up the communication as in the end we want one of two things the product or our money back. Obviously product is our first choice as we like the product hence why we ordered from HBC. Litigation or Mitigation i think the buyer has the right to know what the future of their transaction is.


I placed Order # 1340796241 in June of 2012. At some point I got an email stating I would have my chainring in October or so, never happened. Now I can't get a hold of him. Could be he is ducking low, could be he is lame as hell. Must be someone on this forum that lives close enough to his shop to check up on him. If he would surface and ask for help he might get it. Hiding will have a huge expense.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

This dude ripped me off! I've tried emailing him (Dan), posting to his Facebook and nill! 
Order1...March 2012 (#1332404423) $171.00
Order2...June2012 (#1338528362) $122.00
If I still lived in SoCal...but I feel Iike this dude is a thief! Until I get a refund or my orders...THIEF! After that(if ever) I will never order from this POS again... Way to go HBC!


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

And Dan fell off the face of the earth again. So much for having parts ready to ship in the next week.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

That's funny $hit! (sad but most likely true)...


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Project management triangle http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_trianglevs "robbing Peter to pay Paul". I had someone close to me who also used rationalization to commit fraud. There can be many reasons why this behavior occurs, and ultimately everyone suffers, including the perpetrator's family. At best he is a liar if he ultimately delivers the product, at worst a thief, if he does not.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone know the city HBC operates out of?


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Daniel Wilcox
634 N Rose St
Escondido, CA 92027


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

AKxc said:


> Does anyone know the city HBC operates out of?


Homebrewed Components

634 N Rose St, Escondido, CA92027


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Borderline Hijack !!! Delete


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

BBB of SoCal contacted and formal complaint has been filed... I'd say to all, do this as well and maybe they can rectify HBC's BS!


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I think we should start a new thread about compiling a list of unfulfilled orders so we can get some sort of ballpark grand total and I am willing to get involved with the Escondido police department's investigation unit. If we come armed with a big spreadsheet of contact info and order info I think it will hold some weight. Especially if the total is grand theft territory and I'm sure it is. Any interest?


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in, as of now I'm out $299.00!


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

Let's get this started. Here is a link to the thread I created.

Homebrewed components undelivered orders - Mtbr Forums


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

khskenny said:


> Let's get this started. Here is a link to the thread I created.
> 
> Homebrewed components undelivered orders - Mtbr Forums


I would prefer to receive my Cog...... But I think we ought to stop HBC receiving new orders, before others get disappointed.


----------



## maxwell2 (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree I 'd rather have the product as most folks would but I think the only way to stop this loser is to send a deputy over with a subpoena or arrest warrant. If this guy would just respond to email or reach out to people in another manner and asure us he is trying his best and show some orders shipped I think this whole thing would dissolve and he could at least save some face. At this point he is a criminal!


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd rather have my orders too! But what HBC is doing to people is unethical and flat out F'd UP!


----------



## Tismilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

There must be a sh*tload of parts to be anodized... takes that company about a month to get it done. *sarcastic mode off*
This guy is a no good. May his singlespeed bike grow gears.


----------



## jvm051 (Mar 10, 2009)

It has been so long since I placed my order. Granted, I only am out the price of a chainring, but this dude should be ashamed of himself. I don't care what kind of lame excuse he comes up with, but this is a joke. He has stopped me from ever even thinking about purchasing anything from an upstart company, regardless of how interesting their products are. You would think that there is something that could be done through Paypal to shut this A$$hole down so he cannot ripoff anyone again. It is just sad that there are people out there so willing to rob people of their money, with no intention of making things right. Like I said, I am only out about $50 but money is money. With a 9 month old baby at home, he has cost me about two cases of diapers, so thanks Homebrewed Components, you have robbed my family.


----------



## KovacsTheHun (Dec 25, 2012)

*Hbc*



AKxc said:


> BBB of SoCal contacted and formal complaint has been filed... I'd say to all, do this as well and maybe they can rectify HBC's BS!


Could you post the contact info to file?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

AKxc said:


> BBB of SoCal contacted and formal complaint has been filed... I'd say to all, do this as well and maybe they can rectify HBC's BS!


Done. I have received 2 BBB responses telling me that they have attempted to contact Dan with no response from him. At which point, is the end of their action. Dan is not attempting to make good for anything and BBB can't hold him responsible. Does he really care about his BBB rating at this point anyways? Unlikely.



maxwell2 said:


> I agree I 'd rather have the product as most folks would...


I don't know that i want a product that Dan will send out now just to stop criminal or financial action. Will that product really be of any quality? I am skeptical.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried to get my money refunded via PayPal and Dan directly with no response. I also filed with bbb and ic3. That's why I am forced to goto the local police department. I don't want the product at this point. I want a full refund.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

KovacsTheHun said:


> Could you post the contact info to file?


Better Business Bureau of San Diego area. I filed and on line complaint


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

khskenny said:


> I tried to get my money refunded via PayPal and Dan directly with no response. I also filed with bbb and ic3. That's why I am forced to goto the local police department. I don't want the product at this point. I want a full refund.


+1 not interested in the product anymore either - have moved on in the past 6 months and no longer even have a use for it


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

BBB is toothless. About as effective as me calling myself RRR and sending him an email. BBB exists for companies to pay a fee so that they receive good reviews.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL wow dont waste your time with BBB , that wont solv anything . The best bet is to file a fraud complaint as someone has mentioned , or if someone knows this guy personally to talk to him. You just dont take peoples money , people that work , that do good deeds . Things like this dont go smooth around my ways , his address would of been burned down by now lol . Good luck to all of you and hope you all get your money back .


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Tismilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Helping Dan to a new excuse:
Just say to all of us that the company you send the items to get anodized didn't return them. So you are unable to deliver.

Dan, you can paypal me for this advice. Let's say about 110 dollar. About the same you ripped me of.


----------



## maxwell2 (Nov 11, 2011)

So anyone have a clue if he has starting shipping the so called parts that were so called at the anodizers like a month ago?

Possibly just another hoax?


----------



## LuckyCharm4x4 (Dec 16, 2011)

I tried disputing my PayPal transactions to no prevail. I also emailed PayPal about supposed Fraudulent activity and sent them this link along with some other information. I am hoping that we can cut him off at the money source. This scam has to stop!

Don't forget to post here if you have been scammed by HBC: http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/homebrewed-components-undelivered-orders-831133.html


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

*Update - posted recently on Facebook by Homebrewed Components:*


> hi guys, sorry for slacking on the updates. Here's a status update. For starters, i am no longer taking orders. the site is still up, but i disabled the ability to checkout. I'll fix it soon to make it more obvious that it is closed.
> Secondly, yes, old orders are still being made. in fact, they're ALL just about done. up to the last order. Since there weren't many orders after the last batch, it made more sense to finish everything since that worked better with my anodizer's timeline anyways.
> here's the "ready for anno rack".












Response from HBC owner in the comment feed:


> [name withheld], i would like to keep making certain things that are not offered by others, but most stuff will be cut from the store i would assume. As it stands, i plan on getting a job after everything is shipped. If and when i reopen, it will be part time.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

I still don't believe a word this dude says.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not buying his crap either...I'll buy in if and when my stuff ever gets here...


----------



## fb71 (May 8, 2006)

What about the Ti ring I have been waiting for 10 months. Titanium doesn't need to be anodized!?!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I only hope some charges can be filed before he gets this stuff out. There needs to be legal documentation of the levels of fraud this crook has committed. Even if he gets the products sent, there has to be something criminal about waiting 11 months to complete a simple order. Especially when it takes legal action to get him off his butt. California has 3 strikes. This seems like a "strike one" to me.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

> i plan on getting a job after everything is shipped.


so.. that would be never?


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

The $hitty thing is HBC's products are true works of functional art, just too bad he's a crook and a liar...I just hope he (Dan) makes good on fulfilling all of our back orders w/in the next year or two...But who knows...just as long as we don't get jeep parts like that one guy on here-


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't believe this guy. Truly a disgrace to the MTB community.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Every ring or cog on that rack represents one customer who has been cheated, robbed, or at minimum, completely frustrated. 

I haven't ordered anything from HBC and never will......but I'd be f***king HOT if I saw all of that and didn't have my order. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, I just ordered an MRP Bling Ring for my new build. Had an order for a red 32t Sram spiderless from HBC in April 2012. 

So, if one of those rings are mine...I can't use it. Red doesn't match green and white. 

Anyone need a red 32t spiderless, if it ever comes? Lol


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

trrubicon06 said:


> So, if one of those rings are mine...I can't use it. Red doesn't match green and white.
> 
> Anyone need a red 32t spiderless, if it ever comes? Lol


Anyone not needing a 28t-31t spiderless middleburn ? PM me.

cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## KovacsTheHun (Dec 25, 2012)

The issue for me is I needed the ring I ordered for race season last year (2012), I am now building a ride for the 2013 season with a ENO crank. If HomeBrewed ships my 104 ring it will hang on a nail at my bench for the foreseeable future. If he would have responded to my request to change my order it would have gone a long way in cutting him some slack. As it stands I'm looking for someone to cut me a 29t ring for a White Industries ENO crank. Any body have a suggestion?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

KovacsTheHun said:


> As it stands I'm looking for someone to cut me a 29t ring for a White Industries ENO crank. Any body have a suggestion?


Try Mattias @ Experimental Prototype

He cut me a 386 ring in Ti for a very reasonable price.

Looking at the picture: If each ring hanging cost someone ~$40 then there's a lot of $$$$ there, tens of thousands of $$$.

I received an HBC ring before the "trouble" started and I really like it but I feel terrible for anyone who was robbed by Dan.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Here's another, soon to be, Sram Spiderless option from Works Components. They mention that this is a "_Rough prototype_" on their Facebook page.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

North Shore Billets also working on a Sram spider less ring.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

CHUM said:


> *Update - posted recently on Facebook by Homebrewed Components:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, this pic is clearly meant to antagonize people that have been voicing legit complaints on here. I'm sure a whole bunch of people will be begging him to just ship their parts raw, and he'll still ignore them.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

If each of those rings are a person's order... he has ripped off hundreds of ppl.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

At $50 a pop minimum....yea that's a crap ton of people.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Its official. My order is 1 year old with no products delivered. Happy anniversary!


----------



## kamika10 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Just send my parts !*



92gli said:


> IMO, this pic is clearly meant to antagonize people that have been voicing legit complaints on here. I'm sure a whole bunch of people will be begging him to just ship their parts raw, and he'll still ignore them.


To hell with the anodizing ...I just want my parts!


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

If someone has a Specialized SWorks spiderless chain ring they can't use please pm me.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

So where are we on the wait? Anyone still getting parts? I haven't checked in for some time...I completely forgot about ordering a chainring until today when I dusted off my bike since not riding it since August I think. I ordered in June and nothing yet.

***Nevermind...read two pages back and seems things are still not moving forward. Oh well. I forgot about ordering my ring so I'm not going to sweat it. If it comes, great. If not, there's other options coming for my SRAM crankset so I'll just go with one of those when the time comes to replace my current ring. It does suck I'm (many people) are out money, but there's not much that can be done. File a report with his local PD is about all.***


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Sad to say, but it seems that Dan gives updates after he's poked a little. Last time he updated his FB I had been calling him a few times a day. The time before that was when people called him out on that Jeep forum. Looks like I'll be making some calls tomorrow.


----------



## Ketchupsenf (Sep 8, 2012)

That would be nice. For the best outcome you should watch "taken" and imitate liam neeson, this should speed up things.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ketchupsenf said:


> That would be nice. For the best outcome you should watch "taken" and imitate liam neeson, this should speed up things.






...


----------



## KovacsTheHun (Dec 25, 2012)

I have put together a new source for all my chainring needs. That puts me so over homebrester.


----------



## endurorich (Feb 21, 2013)

deleted


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

endurorich said:


> I found an old buisness card of dan's if any one wants his phone number it's 858-216-6317
> I havn't got an answer yet but the number is still conected. I can't stand scum like this guy


I'm sure he has a daily fight just to clear his allotted memory on his voicemail.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess nobody knows where he lives, or you could just beat the rings out of him? I'm glad I went MRP.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is semi-rhetorical, but has anyone heard anything from Dan, email or FB, or (I hesitate to even ask), actually received some products lately?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

i can almost guarentee that know one has received anything yet. You will see plastered all over on this forum if people actually started getting their parts.


----------



## KovacsTheHun (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone needs a custom chainring, PM me.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

KovacsTheHun said:


> Anyone needs a custom chainring, PM me.


I like your chainring design. Lots of work done chamfering all the corners. Are you offering it only for ENO?


----------



## RideAndyRide (Jan 11, 2013)

Re-Post from the other thread..


He worked with Brian Itzaina (looks like he is still employed there) at Hidden Valley Bicycle in Escondido in the past, based on FB Photo tags.... Maybe stop there and bend a few ears....

1040 E Valley Parkway Suite B
Escondido, CA 92025-4606 
Phone: (760) 746-1509


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

rob1035 said:


> This is semi-rhetorical, but has anyone heard anything from Dan, email or FB, or (I hesitate to even ask), actually received some products lately?


The last FB update was Jan 18th. Not a peep since.


----------



## KovacsTheHun (Dec 25, 2012)

*Rings other than ENO*

"I like your chainring design. Lots of work done chamfering all the corners. Are you offering it only for ENO?"

I can make any number of teeth on any bcd as long as we are SS. I would be most interested in making rings you cant find so easy off the shelf. Number of teeth, cut pattern, ect. Stronger and lighter is what I like and aluminum works well but I am looking for a source for titanium stock. One of the main reason I like the ENO is no loose spots in the chain tension, light weight and simple count as well.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

byrot said:


> The last FB update was Jan 18th. Not a peep since.


He is about due for another "my health is bad because steeling from people is stressful" post on Facebook.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm sure he greatly appreciates all of your donations that go toward his jeep.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

KovacsTheHun said:


> Anyone needs a custom chainring, PM me.


I'm guessing you were hoping to get more than $20. What material are those made from?


----------



## KovacsTheHun (Dec 25, 2012)

I mostly wanted to see what sort of ENO riders are out there. These rings are 6061 Aluminum. Next will come some anodized options and then we will see about Ti.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

How about start your own thread and show off your work. Right now most of us here are having trust issues with custom work.


----------



## KovacsTheHun (Dec 25, 2012)

Stay tuned.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm honestly surprised that dan, mtbr username "ISuckAtRiding", hasn't been neg repped into red chicklet hell by now.

not surprising is that his website is still up and functional to order/pay.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

i think his website is down now. Must be hiding more than normal.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

jetboy23 said:


> i think his website is down now. Must be hiding more than normal.


The website works.......but you cannot place an order.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> ...Must be hiding more than normal.


I also noticed he disabled all of the comments and ratings on his youtube videos...those were getting flamed pretty bad.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I also noticed he disabled all of the comments and ratings on his youtube videos...those were getting flamed pretty bad.


I suggest you leave your positive comments and ratings here :thumbsup:
SDCBS 2010 - Homebrewed Components - YouTube


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> The website works.......but you cannot place an order.


You are correct. It didn't load when i posted, but, is now. Sad really.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

mtnbikej said:


> The website works.......but you cannot place an order.


hmmmm.... i was just able to place an order and got all the way to checkout and one click away from confirming payment.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

monogod said:


> hmmmm.... i was just able to place an order and got all the way to checkout and one click away from confirming payment.


He's never too busy to take more money, I'd guess.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

monogod said:


> hmmmm.... i was just able to place an order and got all the way to checkout and one click away from confirming payment.


Weird.....cause I get to "select shipping".....and there is a notice saying that "Unable to complete checkout - no payment methods enabled."


----------



## Ketchupsenf (Sep 8, 2012)

Another couple of weeks have passed and - suprise - nothing happened. How can it be that nobody lives near him and can pay him a visit? Not with a bat, but just ringing his doorbell and asking why the **** he isnt able to communicate? Just some regular follow ups with pics would be nice. Nevertheless if (and thats a big if) i ever get my cog i will sell it.

Edit: Something did happen: Default Parallels Plesk Panel Page is down.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

He's still posting up a storm on the naxja forum. He's getting ready for another jeep outing this weekend!


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

How about we all start posting on the naxja forum about getting screwed over by this dude?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe you can find him on a Jeep outing and "extract" your funds?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

His screen name is vanimal on there


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Martin6 said:


> How about we all start posting on the naxja forum about getting screwed over by this dude?


it's been done, check the history of this thread. linky

the naxja moderators immediately deleted the threads and banned the posters, one of which was named "vanimal-is-a-crook".

it was very interesting up until that point though....


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

The hopefuls and supporters are still liking his post


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

....


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

You'll never see it, HB is a thief who steals from people across states. Many of us have been waiting well over a year.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Unfortunately I believe Dan is checking up on this thread and posting bogus things on Facebook so that he can at least say 'I'm working on it' to get anyone off his back.


You guys notice the unusual amount of HBC supporters on his new Facebook post compared to previous posts? I have not liked his page, nor have I posted anything there, but I do enjoy checking in to read the comments (just like this thread).


----------



## EDDAKA (Jul 31, 2012)

EVEN if he did manage to fulfill orders, you can bet your ass I'm never buying from him. He'd have a helluva time building a reputation again.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

FWIW I got a personal correspondence back from him yesterday. I had asked for a change of address from the parts I ordered a year ago.

He responded that he is prepping parts for shipping and soon as the site is back up (day or two) he can start ordering labels or whatever for shipping. I was also able to convey my new address.

Maybe it's something... :shrug:


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

fryed_1 said:


> FWIW I got a personal correspondence back from him yesterday. I had asked for a change of address from the parts I ordered a year ago.
> 
> He responded that he is prepping parts for shipping and soon as the site is back up (day or two) he can start ordering labels or whatever for shipping. I was also able to convey my new address.
> 
> Maybe it's something... :shrug:


Wait.......so he can't making shipping labels because his website is down? He has no other record of who ordered what?

Didn't everyone claim that they got shipping notifications shortly after they placed their orders?

Sounds like a BS excuse to delay shipping parts.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Face it all you guys are screwed. Wish someone punched this guy in the nose for taking advantage of all of you.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe he'll get off the meth and make a comeback ... he'll need to repent here.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

mtnbikej said:


> Wait.......so he can't making shipping labels because his website is down? He has no other record of who ordered what?
> 
> Didn't everyone claim that they got shipping notifications shortly after they placed their orders?
> 
> Sounds like a BS excuse to delay shipping parts.


Possibly... I've setup quite a few eCommerce sites for local businesses and many of them hold the databases and offer one-click shipping options for printing labels from the site itself, with the ability to include everything in one big package that you can shoot off to quickbooks afterwards and have it all sorted by date, time, location, etc...

Not saying or promising anything in this specific instance, but you asked the question and that's the answer. Yes, with many online shopping-cart backends, it has to be up and accessible in order to print off your shipping info if that's the only place you store it.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

OMG........he actually responded per Facebook. Does anyone see the irony?

Homebrewed Components Nobody has recieved anything recently, but people will start recieving stuff as early as the end of this week or early next week. i'll be shipping stuff over probably the next 2 weeks or so (hopefully less). some of it will be out of order because of how we're attacking it, but it will all go out. I will post up when everything is out along with a way to contact me if something is missing or screwed up.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I wonder how he defines the word "recently"...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I wonder how he defines the word "recently"...


As in, "the past year".


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

Next Thursday will be my 1 yr anniversary. We'll see..........


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

Ordered and received a cog and chainring from him in spring 2010. Cog was 19 teeth instead of the 16 I ordered. Think he found out about this via a post I made here (a positive one) and he contacted me via PM to say he'd send the 16 toother. Never came through. I sincerely hope all you guys with unfulfilled orders can get your stuff, for your sake and his.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

At this point, everyone's just about given up on their order so I don't see this guy feeling the pressure to give false updates. With that as my reasoning, I'm going to predict over the next (cough) few months, he will deliver with a 75% success rate. Some will fall through the cracks, some will get the wrong stuff or questionable quality but most will finally get 'something'.

Hope springs eternal


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Carl Mega said:


> At this point, everyone's just about given up on their order so I don't see this guy feeling the pressure to give false updates. With that as my reasoning, I'm going to predict over the next (cough) few months, he will deliver with a 75% success rate. Some will fall through the cracks, some will get the wrong stuff or questionable quality but most will finally get 'something'.
> 
> Hope springs eternal


Not sure what makes you think this ^^.

My order is from May 2012 and I would love to get my ti ring, but I have in fact pretty much given up.

I have not heard of ANYONE receiving any product in months, have you?

SPP


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

SlowPokePete said:


> Not sure what makes you think this ^^.
> 
> My order is from May 2012 and I would love to get my ti ring, but I have in fact pretty much given up.
> 
> ...


I'm over 1 year so I ain't exactly holding my breath.

My point was - the business is done, the mob has gathered, dispersed and is more or less resigned to not getting parts - so he's not exactly being coerced to give 'false' updates at this point:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Homebrewed-Components/103336349781516

It's an interesting soap opera.


----------



## romix1984 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, how i can contact with this company?
I placed my order over 6 months ago... no parts, no answer on my emails.
I want my money back without any penalty!!! 6 months... thats MAD!!! Even if i`ll recieve the package i`ll send it back!
I hope that someone from HBC is reading that!!! Regards, Romi.


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

romix1984 said:


> Even if i`ll recieve the package i`ll send it back!


Don't think you need to worry about this scenario...


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

April 1st will be my 1 yr anniversary. I knew I shouldn't have placed the order on April Fools day.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

romix1984 said:


> Hi, how i can contact with this company?
> I placed my order over 6 months ago... no parts, no answer on my emails.
> I want my money back without any penalty!!! 6 months... thats MAD!!! Even if i`ll recieve the package i`ll send it back!
> I hope that someone from HBC is reading that!!! Regards, Romi.


Im not suggesting you read the whole thread but if you read back the last 2-3 pages thats should alleviate all your concerns.


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

as above you have basically lost your money. i placed my order a year ago and there are people longer than that.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope whoever the lucky person to receive their goods from the latest efforts will post a new thread.

I hope, like I said.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

So 2 weeks later........anyone??????


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

there would be more chance of america electing a talking baboon for president. actually now i think about it, didnt they do that in 2001?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

adlum said:


> there would be more chance of america electing a talking baboon for president. actually now i think about it, didnt they do that in 2001?


lol
There was not a presidential election in the US in 2001.
Who's the baboon?


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

ok nit picker! it was 2000 and he was in office from 2001. i stand corrected! ha!


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

obviously i had to look it up as i try to block that whole period from memory!


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

yup, sitting on over a year here.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

369 days and counting..............


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

I will be at 1 year on May 1st, but noticed there was a new update from Dan on his facebook page...


Homebrewed Components parts are being shipped at this moment, stuff is on it's way. We started with older international stuff first, followed by older domestic stuff. It looks like the shipping notification email setting defaulted to off after a software update when we printed everything this last goaround, so i guess nobody got a notification. There are A LOT of parts, this will take some time. Sorting the stuff into sizes, bcd's, splines, colors, etc has been a full time job in itself and has taken longer than expected.
no new orders will be taken, indefinitely. once i'm done shipping everything, the site will be taken down completely. Right now it is left up because we use it for printing labels and packing orders, but it is not operational for purchasing.



Of course, I have not received any notification whatsoever since Sep. when he (Dan) confirmed he would send my parts to a different address (instead of the original shipping addres in the order).


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tuesday at 8:12pm- "parts are being shipped at this moment, stuff is on it's way."

Man I hope we start getting some reports of deliveries soon...


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

'twould be nice, but i'm not holding my breath


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

byrot said:


> 'twould be nice, but i'm not holding my breath


Ditto.

SPP


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Homebrewed-Components/103336349781516

Bump for a facebook update with photo.....


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I ordered a red ring and cog. Oh well, maybe he'll run a batch of Red in 2014. I can hardly wait.

He can post pics to FB all he wants. Until people start posting pic's, of actual products received it's all false promises...............


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

csutterer said:


> He can post pics to FB all he wants. Until people start posting pic's, of actual products received it's all false promises...............


^^^
this


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I just ordered a Surly 20T cog Monday because I wanted it for this weekend. I'll probably get my HBC one Friday now...not holding my breath though.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Can't beat Surly cogs.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

If he claims he shipped out international orders first......that gives him more time to come up BS excuses as to why domestic orders haven't gone out.....since it could take weeks for overseas orders to be recieved....if at all.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Can't beat Surly cogs.


I love my King's. I would love a Niner Ti even more if anyone wants to send one to me  .


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Are folks still getting stuff from HBC? I'm getting close to a year (July 7th order date) and was just curious if product was still being manufactured/shipped? 

Thx


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

just got these in the mail today.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

about f'ing time


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

no f'ing way...


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

when did you order them?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Whoa.....April fools was days ago....


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Nice - when'd you order - Maybe that will tell me where I am in the queue. Just don't tell me it was post July 7th.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

ordered them November 24th 2012 fully aware of the issues. proof that I'm not April Fools-ing (return address and postmark):


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a bad feeling that he lost a sh*t ton of orders in this mess. If you have ordered something and don't see it in the next couple weeks, keep trying to contact him with your info. If he did this the RIGHT way I would think he would ship oldest - newest orders as much as he could (I understand doing a huge batch of one color to save time and money though)


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

> Homebrewed Components
> glad people are getting stuff, thanks for posting up. Just a reminder, it's really hard to do this in order, so yes, someone might get theirs before you even if you ordered first. I'm sorry for that, but if we did it in order, it would go many, many times slower. We tried it, it was just a cluster****.
> 1 hour ago


Kinda makes sense.....but not


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

November - really? I'm really glad you got your components, but WTF? 

I wonder if he is having material sourcing issues (not that there are that many different materials invovled)? One would think FIFO - but obviously not the case.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Doesn't change the fact that i ordered Feb 2012 and didn't require any anodizing. Common sense is that i shouldn't have been waiting 14 months. Certainly nothing to delay my order further. I still have no faith that my order will even show up. Not that its going to change my opinion of Dan either way.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Breaking New.......this just in.......it just started snowing in hell. Stayed turned for further developments.


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Hmmm - he should hire some cheap web coder to throw up a simple searchable database - so you can actually check to make sure your order is in the system. Actually - he probably has this since the emails seem automated, and now just needs to provide a search interface to it. I guess in the end though - people just want their stuff.

I agree with the one poster above that it's disconcerting that there is such a gap. I also get the poster's comment above about running orders in batches - but that would probably be on the order of weeks, not months and months


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I received my black 32t Sram spiderless chainring today, order placed on 9/8. 

Quality looks as good as the first chainring and bash guard that I purchased a year ago.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

OldHouseMan said:


> I received my black 32t Sram spiderless chainring today, order placed on 9/8.
> 
> Quality looks as good as the first chainring and bash guard that I purchased a year ago.


I think you got my chainring. I ordered the same thing last May. Please forward it to me. 

I think I just saw a pig fly by.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

it's official...


----------



## pierrenav (May 13, 2008)

I just got my chainrings today 8 months after I ordered them but sadly one of them was too thick to work with a 9-speed chain. What a cluster f*#k! I don't know what he's gonna do about it. I don't want to wait another 8 months to get the right one.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I check this thread for laughs every couple of weeks and wow! today was a shocker.

I was about to get to the end of the thread thinking things were looking up or something..

but uhh; sorry pierrenav-HBC still at it.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

File every other tooth down and make your own xx1 hbc ring? Lol


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

pierrenav said:


> I just got my chainrings today 8 months after I ordered them but sadly one of them was too thick to work with a 9-speed chain. What a cluster f*#k! I don't know what he's gonna do about it. I don't want to wait another 8 months to get the right one.


That sucks. I know it's obvious, but if you ride as you could use a 1/8" chain.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

SoCal-Rider said:


> I think you got my chainring. I ordered the same thing last May. Please forward it to me.
> 
> I think I just saw a pig fly by.


I ordered two of those in May also and nada! At least my CC gave me my money back though. I think it will be really funny if the rings actually show up. Just a little payback I guess if they do.


----------



## fb71 (May 8, 2006)

Did anybody received any TI or is it all ALU? Waiting for mine since March 2012.

Thanks


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

pierrenav said:


> I just got my chainrings today 8 months after I ordered them but sadly one of them was too thick to work with a 9-speed chain. What a cluster f*#k! I don't know what he's gonna do about it. I don't want to wait another 8 months to get the right one.


I went to get this link for you before I saw your picture - wow...

But since I already have it copied I'll attach it anyway. This is back when ISAR actually posted.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/new-different-chain-situation-728644.html


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Anybody still waiting for any of these?


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

pierrenav said:


> I just got my chainrings today 8 months after I ordered them but sadly one of them was too thick to work with a 9-speed chain. What a cluster f*#k! I don't know what he's gonna do about it. I don't want to wait another 8 months to get the right one.


Did you order a 1/8" ring? I have an HBC 1/8" cog and yeah, you aren't using a 3/32 chain with that thing. I use an SRAM PC-1 1/8 chain on it.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

So, Dan has mailed out about 5 orders and then nothing else. The cycle continues.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

5 is a HUGE improvement....... (from 0)


----------



## DJP412 (Aug 27, 2008)

I received my gold annodized ring I order in early October. I have 2 friends who had ordered Ti rings around the same time & athey are still waiting on theirs


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

October.............Really? I ordered in March and I know there are people who ordered before me and still nothing.

I'm happy for you, but that really chaps my A**, and yes I read the HBC's FB posting about the way he's processing things...........


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

There are people waiting from 2011 still.......


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

About 2 weeks ago, I actually thought I might get the chain ring I ordered.

Silly me.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing... 

Going on 13 months next week for me.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Now posting pics of a ton of shipping envelopes and labels. Saying a machine broke finishing the red anos, not sure if that's supposed to mean only red was left. Sounded earlier like he was saying all the rings are made and just gotta ano everything. I think he meant red is the last of it, earlier this month said everything but blue and red were done.

Also still saying he's shutting down the business after all this. We already know he's shut down new orders for a while now. I think if he manages to fill all, or even most of his backlogged orders before he calls it quits, he at least deserves some credit. We've heard the stories of custom frame manufacturers just up and running off with peoples order money when they shut down. Regardless of how much of a cluster this has been, filling the paid orders would still be the right way to go out.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

picassomoon said:


> ... I think if he manages to fill all, or even most of his backlogged orders before he calls it quits, he at least deserves some credit. We've heard the stories of custom frame manufacturers just up and running off with peoples order money when they shut down. Regardless of how much of a cluster this has been, filling the paid orders would still be the right way to go out.


If he fulfills everything, he won't go from zero to hero in my book but I'll at least respect him for doing the right thing even though he's the sole creator of this awful situation. Personally I've written my order off. That said, I still hope the ti ring I ordered late last year does show up. I'm just not holding my breath. The page has been turned.

=S


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

its ernesto all over again


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

^ proof the internet never forgets ^


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

wv_bob said:


> ^ proof the internet never forgets ^


True and true.

=S


----------



## sgtstretch (Apr 1, 2012)

Never expected to see it. I ordered my ring June 2012. Arrived in the mail this morning.


----------



## xcpeddler (May 21, 2011)

Amazing! Ordered a 32t x 104 5/3/12 and the ring showed up in the mail today 1 year and 1 day later. Good luck with you orders.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

What color are ya'll receiving? I ordered May 1st (2012) a blue ring and cog and wondering if anyone had received any of the reds or blues...


----------



## xcpeddler (May 21, 2011)

Mine is Black. Came by USPS Priority Mail. Don't need it now but better late than never I guess.


----------



## AppleJacks24 (Mar 11, 2013)

Got mine in the mail. 32t black spiderless shimano splined.


----------



## jvm051 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wife grabs mail, and says "another bike part showed up" I have a fork coming, but that was not expected until next week. Look at who it is from......Holy Crap I forgot about this. Only took about a year...Black 34t that no longer has a need at the moment.


----------



## eam611 (Oct 24, 2007)

I ordered last June 11, 2012. 
it arrived yesterday, May 4, 2013
11 months.









shimano XTRM960 31T chainring. aluminum purple.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Happy 1 year anniversary to my HBC order!


----------



## jmanussier (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey all,

I am one of the ones waiting on my paid order from Homebrewed Components. Has anyone receive any orange anodized chainrings or cogs or a Sram spiderless chainring? I asked Dan on Facebook and initially he deleted my posts, but after asking him not to...he posted that if he answered me about the status of my order he would have to answer everyone else's questions. Thanks in advance for any updates.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

I am also waiting for an orange Sram spiderless chainring. The last I heard, he had finished everything except for the red and blue anodized items. Everything else _might_ be done, but I am wondering if he has the money to pay for shipping them out.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

SoCal-Rider said:


> Happy 1 year anniversary to my HBC order!


15 months and i'm not even waiting on anodizing. Still not impressed.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

jmanussier said:


> he posted that if he answered me about the status of my order he would have to answer everyone else's questions.


This is the thread that just keeps on giving. I'm convinced he never should have been in business to begin with.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Me thinks there will be a slew of HBC stuff for sale on Ebay soon. 
Let me save you the listing hassle.....110 5 arm 36 and 38 please. Steel or Ti preferred.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

jeff said:


> Me thinks there will be a slew of HBC stuff for sale on Ebay soon.
> Let me save you the listing hassle.....110 5 arm 36 and 38 please. Steel or Ti preferred.


He never made steel rings... did he?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Just goes to show you how out of touch I am.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

byrot said:


> I am also waiting for an orange Sram spiderless chainring. The last I heard, he had finished everything except for the red and blue anodized items. Everything else _might_ be done, but I am wondering if he has the money to pay for shipping them out.


Hope that's true. Maybe I'll get my red spiderless ring after all. It's only been 11 months.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

MaFi Components Singlespeed Chainrings by MaFi Components ? Kickstarter

Check it!
Lets hope they can deliver.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

LARRYJO said:


> MaFi Components Singlespeed Chainrings by MaFi Components ? Kickstarter
> 
> Check it!
> Lets hope they can deliver.


Those are just plain ugly


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Just what I was going to say - not a patch on the HBC stuff.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Those MaFi rings make me think of mickey mouse... meh


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

They are not too bad. They kinda remind me of a old skip-tooth ring from the 20-30's.
I would like to see a red one and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Paid Spam: 36t red ring 110bcd and a WI 32T red.
Homebrewed Components Chain Rings Red - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## akime1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

I placed my order 3/15/2012 and have been patiently waiting ever since.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Tomorrow is 1 year for me on a 32T 102bcd ti chainring.

Local buddy just got his ring delivered a few weeks ago, so I pessimistically have my fingers crossed that mine might one day show up on the doorstep...

SPP


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

I got a USPS package yesterday that was the right size and had a little heft... I had the highest hopes... but it turned out to be a chain I ordered :-( Maybe next month... but according to the facebook updates - my 21T rear cog should be here.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

mountain-x said:


> ... according to the facebook updates - my 21T rear cog should be here.


Thats only if you assume anything Dan says is truthful. I only know Dan is a d***. Assuming anything more than that makes an... you know the rest.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Homebrewed Components is up and running again......


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow what is he smoking 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

bouwpakket said:


> Homebrewed Components is up and running again......


The website has always been up and running. You cannot place an order though because the payment methods have been disabled.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Been checking in here periodically... I wonder how many have legitimately received their parts now? I'm still waiting. Noticed a few other guys who have the same order (Orange, Sram spiderless) posted that they didn't get theirs yet either. The movement is slower than geriatric constipation.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm still waiting on a 27 tooth red sram spiderless chain ring and a matching cog. My order was placed on 3/28/2012.

Has anyone received a Sram spiderless chainring in 2012 or 2013?


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

csutterer said:


> Has anyone received a Sram spiderless chainring in 2012 or 2013?


OldHouseMan said he received a black SRAM spiderless on 4/11/13 (post 2071)


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

If anyone receives a 32t or 30t shimano 102bcd they no longer have use for, PM me, as I am in the market for one!


----------



## jmanussier (Aug 21, 2011)

It looks like Dan had a good weekend with his Jeep, but he got a speeding ticket...wish I could feel more sympathetic. He can post on the 4X4 page, but cannot seem to update people who paid for the products and have waited relatively patiently.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/317202205027951/

Does anyone have a direct number that we can reach him?


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

He just updated the HBC facebook page.

"Stuff still is and has been going out. Apparently my iphone doesnt like my facebook HBC page so updates havent gone through. Ill do it the old fashioned way from now on.
UPDATE: about 80% done. a huge pile is going out in the morning. Sorry for the delay, ran out of funds so i'm working on my own again, and had to wait for some funds to clear last week so i could refill my postage meter. rolling again."


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Hope like hell mine is in that pile going out. Mine was a red one so it should be since they were the last to be annodized.


----------



## fivetenagain (Feb 12, 2007)

I quit holding my breath for these rings a long time ago but my order showed up today 6/3. Ordered 7/9/12. Mine are blue and aluminum.


----------



## emike (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm still waiting on a 36t 102bcd ring..


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Yeah - ditto - still waiting on my order. I shouldn't monitor this thread it's not conducive to accepting that loss and moving on... it kind of keeps the hope alive - and I'm thinking that's not necessarily a good thing ;-).


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

Over a year later and here we are...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mine will be here tomorrow. So maybe there's still hope for everyone else.


----------



## colmor (Dec 17, 2011)

My spiderless 36t red ring showed up today! Ordered on 11/12/2012.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

^^^ Ditto on red ano spiderless (sram)... Just about the 1 year anniversary. 'Tis a pretty thing, I will say that. I'll hang it on the wall.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

30T SRAM spiderless showed up today. 10 months exactly, and strangely, about a week after I e-mailed asking about the status. So there is hope, after I'd given up.


----------



## AndyPeterson (Aug 2, 2011)

Same here. 13 months I think. Red ano spiderless SRAM 32t chainring.

Looks very nice.

In the meantime, I have bought 28t, 30t and 34t MRP bling rings. Looks like I was rewarded for holding out hope on this one.

Andy


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

So the reds are in. Has anybody received anything blue? 13 months and still nothing...


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

or orange?

...maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Bacchus32 (Jul 24, 2011)

My black 32t and red 31t showed up today....about a year after I placed the order. Good on Dan for attempting to salvage his end of the deal.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Wonder if he's going to resume business once he is completely caught up. If he has managed to pull head from arse...maybe he can make a go at things again as long as he learned something from all this. I doubt it though. Doesn't seem the type.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Wonder if he's going to resume business once he is completely caught up.


He'll never be caught up. As vocal as i've been, i wouldn't put it past Dan to never ship my order. They are probably cut and hanging from his rear view mirror so he can laugh every time he goes 4wheelin'.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Did you folks that recently received orders get a shipping notification beforehand? I have a red ring ordered...


----------



## akime1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally received my red 31t 104bcd after ordering it over a year ago.


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (May 25, 2009)

Received my 88bcd ring ordered in Dec. yesterday.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

rob1035 said:


> Did you folks that recently received orders get a shipping notification beforehand? I have a red ring ordered...


I didn't. I busted my current ring on Sunday. I was looking at new rings and for shits and giggles I logged on the my HBC account to see what was going on and it said my package was shipped in March and there was a tracking number. I looked up the number and it showed that the package actually shipped May 31 and was in Baltimore on June 2 when I looked, which is close to where I live. Today tracking shows it's in my town out for delivery. No notice. If I hadn't looked, it would have been a total surprise just showing up today.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Received my red 32t 102bcd exactly 14 months from the day I ordered it. I never thought it would happen. Now should I sell it...


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Martin6 said:


> Received my red 32t 102bcd exactly 14 months from the day I ordered it. I never thought it would happen. Now should I sell it...


If you do, I am I the market for a 102bcd 32t or 34t ring...


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

This thread always provides a great laugh. 

How many y'all suckers gonna order another one from him


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm ordering at least 10.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Aaron1017 said:


> This thread always provides a great laugh.
> 
> How many y'all suckers gonna order another one from him


I don't speak for others, but I am just looking to maybe buy one from someone that no longer has a need for theirs after waiting +/- a year for their ring to arrive; no one has ever been displeased with the product itself, and if someone has one in hand to sell, heck yeah I will buy it!


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got my blue, spiderless SRAM ring today! Only 10 months 

I'm keeping it. It's priceless:thumbsup:


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ring came last week

Well I'll be!


----------



## dzm3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I also received my 32t Ti 1/8" chainring for Specialized FACT carbon cranks. 

Unfortunately, I have nothing to mount this ring on. If anyone is interested and wants it, PM me.

Regards


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

two blue spiderless rings showed up in my mailbox today (4/15/12 - 6/10/13)


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking for a SRAM spiderless 36T or (preferably) larger if anyone has an extra they don't want. Blue, silver, black, whatever... Can't seem to find any other good alternatives in stock right now to get my 53mm chainline...


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Now the excitement is really building. Every day it seems like there's a 50/50 chance that it could arrive; not even sure I want the suspense to end plus it makes me routinely check the mail (and this lovely thread) and keeps my woman happy that I'm keeping on top of at least one chore. It's a Pollyanna delight!

Fun is fun but not business though and I think I'm on the short end of these orders in regards to the color spectrum - haven't heard of an orange going out or being received.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm amazed people are actually receiving rings after all this time! If anyone has an SRAM spiderless ring that they don't need, shoot me a PM.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Carl Mega said:


> Fun is fun but not business though and I think I'm on the short end of these orders in regards to the color spectrum - haven't heard of an orange going out or being received.


I'm waiting on an orange ring also.

I keep thinking that it is going to show up, but it never does.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

According to the Fb page, stuff is still going out. Might be hope for the rest of you yet.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

ordered 29 days ago exact and got here yesterday! Woohoo!!!


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I hope you're joking. I'm pushing 15 months with a similar order.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

just read through the pages to check his credibility


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> just read through the pages to check his credibility


I'm sure the VAST majority of people here won't order from him again, but his product is good. Hopefully for us, he will get his head out of his ass 110% and work hard to redeem himself possibly earning back some of the trust he's destroyed. Yeah, I'd be very wary of placing another order from HBC anytime soon, but I won't say that I won't ever order from him again. I know that I may be taking my chances and I certainly wouldn't order something I needed fairly quickly. With some other excellent options starting to pop up, he definitely has to really pick things up to make up for the damage done cause he's no longer the only game in town.


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nearly had a heart attack. Just got my ring I ordered on 5/22/12.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Ordered April 2012 - arrived yesterday! (June 2013) In Canada!









Was supose to replace a Endless Cog that was wearing out - but I replaced that with another Endless while waiting for this one. It'll go on when the currently Endless wears out. Or maybe sooner...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

itsdoable said:


> View attachment 808239
> 
> 
> Ordered April 2012 - arrived yesterday! (June 2013) In Canada!
> ...


and hopefully yours don't turn into pentagon shaped object.


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Hey - that's what I ordered... maybe... nawhhh - not going there ;-)


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

looking for a shimano spiderless, 32-34t...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Nubster said:


> I'm sure the VAST majority of people here won't order from him again, but his product is good. Hopefully for us, he will get his head out of his ass 110% and work hard to redeem himself possibly earning back some of the trust he's destroyed. Yeah, I'd be very wary of placing another order from HBC anytime soon, but I won't say that I won't ever order from him again. I know that I may be taking my chances and I certainly wouldn't order something I needed fairly quickly. With some other excellent options starting to pop up, he definitely has to really pick things up to make up for the damage done cause he's no longer the only game in town.


the only way i'd order from that dou<o>che is C.O.D.</o>


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

his product is great IMHO. He needs to cut back his chainrings to a few select bolt patterns, limit his color and material choices, and raise his prices. I'd probably order again, as I'm still using one of the first cogs I got from him probably 2 years ago (not constant use...)


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

monogod said:


> the only way i'd order from that dou<o>che is C.O.D.</o>


I hear ya. I'm a forgiving person usually and I think if he gets his operation running better and rebuilds his track record, I'd order again, at current prices. If he did raise the price I'd go with someone else less risky.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

;;;;;;;----------;;;;;;;;


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

maybe this week???


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Yes,
I got my order a week ago.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine arrived this morning, just short of it's 1 year anniversary. Sadly I no longer have any use for it. So will stick it on the classifieds, should get to a new owner in a few days


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

I need a single speed stainless cog if anyone has a 17 or 18t they don't want.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

If any of you have 110 bcd rings to unload, I've got some 104bcd HBC rings I'd be interested in trading.


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW, 
I got my chain ring TODAY.... 2013-06-26

Date of order: 2012-04-21 
AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## nelsjustin (Feb 28, 2012)

*Received my order - 1 year, 1 month from order*

Have to say - really like the chainring. I hope he gets caught back up and starts being reliable for people. No communication for a year made me write it off - received the chainring on my birthday - strange coincidence and pleasant surprise.


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Anyone still getting stuff? I didn't see any new posts in facebook...


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

i'm still waiting.

and seriously, how hard is it to update a flipping facebook page?

azzho


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

misery loves company - thanks for sharing the love...

as for facebook - apparently he was having issues with direct updates from his iphone.


----------



## Ketchupsenf (Sep 8, 2012)

Has anyone outside the US/canada received his order? I'm still waiting (1yr, Germany) for mine.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine arrived in the UK a few weeks ago. My order was about a year old.


----------



## Tismilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

despite Dan's PM on FB a month ago that he did see my order passing by nothing yet... (Netherlands)


----------



## drlaboole (Apr 2, 2008)

Still waiting for mine in France


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't hold your breath. I'm in the US (actually only about 60mi from Dan's house) and still waiting on my order since Feb '12.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm still waiting as well, placed my order in March 2012.


----------



## Ketchupsenf (Sep 8, 2012)

*Homebrewed Components*

HbC is transitioning to new ownership. There will be some positive changes that come along with new management. Look for more details to come in the next couple weeks. Right now we are focused on servicing existing customers before the store reopens. If you have an existing order it will be shipping before the end of August. Depending on where your product is shipping, delivery dates can and will vary. Continental US orders should be received by Friday, September 5th. International orders should be received by Friday, September 20th.

via FB


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm glad, I really like the products. Hopefully it works out well.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

If it is as good as AbsoluteBlack in terms of fast shipping and good customer service, I will order a Shimano spiderless again..


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> If it is as good as AbsoluteBlack in terms of fast shipping and good customer service, I will order a Shimano spiderless again..


I haven't found anyone that provides great service. The guys I have spoken with are all the same - inundated with orders because HBC isn't producing. Hopefully new ownership will help everyone, if the post above if even true (someone had to say it).

fishcreek - where are you getting shimano spidelress rings?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

mbeardsl said:


> fishcreek - where are you getting shimano spidelress rings?


I ordered last from HbC when he was still delivering.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

mbeardsl said:


> I haven't found anyone that provides great service. The guys I have spoken with are all the same - inundated with orders because HBC isn't producing. Hopefully new ownership will help everyone, if the post above if even true (someone had to say it).
> 
> fishcreek - where are you getting shimano spidelress rings?


*absoluteBLACK IS different!* I ordered a XX1 style chainring before it was produced AND even before it was available for pre-ordering. Marcin had the factory ship it to me directly!
The ring is holding up beautifully by the way.









Still waiting for my HBC sprocket though.....


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Well this is interesting.



Ketchupsenf said:


> *Homebrewed Components*
> 
> HbC is transitioning to new ownership.
> ...
> ...


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

bouwpakket said:


> *absoluteBLACK IS different!* I ordered a XX1 style chainring before it was produced AND even before it was available for pre-ordering. Marcin had the factory ship it to me directly!
> The ring is holding up beautifully by the way.
> 
> View attachment 825298
> ...


I like that. That looks similar to the boone 4 bolt design.


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Time is running short for delivery by the 5th... still no product in my mailbox :-(


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Just checked my account at HbC and it appears my ring was shipped and should arrive tomorrow. We'll see...


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Thx! Has that always been there?!?! I could have sworn I checked my account some some time back and didn't see anything like that... Anyway - it gets better... they have it flagged as shipped but according to the USPS tracking number the postal service never received it (let alone me ;-). 

Hopefully the new crew is answering emails... I knew I shouldn't have started holding my breath.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

USPS tracking is a joke. It will be updated after you receive your package.


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Great point - unfortunately it was supposed to be delivered to USPS in March... so even the US Postal Service should have been able to update tracking in that time.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

My order is from May 2012.

My order history shows it was shipped March 2013, but there is no shipping info (tracking #, etc).

I still have not received my ring and have emailed them at the "new" address multiple times.

SPP


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

The suspense is really building now. FB update on 9/3. I've received nothing via email or otherwise... I'd love to hear from peeps should they start getting their orders.


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Check your account - it looks like there were a batch that were flagged as shipped but never sent to the postal service. I wonder if the purchasers used the "shipped" status to assess the viability/outstanding debt of HBC prior to purchase. that would suck if things were "misrepresented" and there were a slew of pending orders that didn't show up in their assessment.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Got my chainring today. Ordered over a year ago.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe ill get mine, will be two years this November. What a joke...


----------



## jmanussier (Aug 21, 2011)

Well 13 months after I paid for my chainring and cog they finally showed up......I sincerely hope that Dan Wilcox is never involved with the manufacture of bike parts again.


----------



## jmanussier (Aug 21, 2011)

Well it looks like Dan is deleting any Facebook post that is critical of how he has behaved over the past year and a half...I am sorry to see that.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

jmanussier said:


> Well it looks like Dan is deleting any Facebook post that is critical of how he has behaved over the past year and a half...I am sorry to see that.


New owners cleaning up old trash. I don't blame them. Let them turn over a new leaf and don't give Dan any more attention.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I wonder where Dan is wheeling his Jeep this weekend


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

OMG!!! Ordered Feb 7, 2012.... arrived Sep 6, 2013! It showed up. I am beyond shocked.

That said, its a Ti ring that seems nice but after having a few rings from Tehan... its really just mediocre. I'm almost sad i can't call him a thief any longer. lol. Hope the rest of the orders finally arrive for you all.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

It's promising that hopefully new ownership can turn this ship around eventually. That said, it won't happen immediately and I'd like a ring. Certainly won't wait a year for it though.

Is there any other competitors out their in the market that produces the same quality and options as HBC?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Nobody including the new HBC has the options old HBC had. That is long gone. There are plenty of good makers out there but there are still holes in the offerings, like a 38t spiderless....


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

whoever is taking over should rename and re-brand the company..


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> whoever is taking over should rename and re-brand the company..


It surprised me too that someone would want to take on the baggage.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

jetboy23 said:


> OMG!!! Ordered Feb 7, 2012.... arrived Sep 6, 2013! It showed up.


Does that mean you're going to STFU now?
:ihih:


----------



## jmanussier (Aug 21, 2011)

Take a look at Wolff Tooth Components wolftoothcomponents.com I received a 32t SRAM spiderless chainring I am very happy with. I also ordered from this company called Absolute Black, but have yet to have it arrive from the UK Sram Spiderless. There is also Warhwak Industries Spiderless chainrings to fit SRAM and Shimano cranks with a splined interface


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> OMG!!! Ordered Feb 7, 2012.... arrived Sep 6, 2013! It showed up. I am beyond shocked.
> 
> That said, its a Ti ring that seems nice but after having a few rings from Tehan... its really just mediocre. I'm almost sad i can't call him a thief any longer. lol. Hope the rest of the orders finally arrive for you all.


jb too funny that yours came!

Unbelievable!

SPP


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

jetboy23 said:


> OMG!!! Ordered Feb 7, 2012.... arrived Sep 6, 2013! It showed up. I am beyond shocked.
> 
> That said, its a Ti ring that seems nice but after having a few rings from Tehan... its really just mediocre. I'm almost sad i can't call him a thief any longer. lol. Hope the rest of the orders finally arrive for you all.





meltingfeather said:


> Does that mean you're going to STFU now?
> :ihih:


At 132 posts on this thread, Jetboy nearly owns the topic


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

meltingfeather said:


> Does that mean you're going to STFU now?
> :ihih:


Doubtful. lol.



ozzybmx said:


> At 132 posts on this thread, Jetboy nearly owns the topic


I know. You would think i'm posting on commission. No such luck.


----------



## pierre meux (Dec 1, 2008)

Ordered a chain ring 1 Jan 2013. Emailed them a month ago; no response. Chain ring arrived this week, nine months later. Nice quality, and a pleasant surprise as I'd assumed I'd been had. Better late than never...


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone in Europe receive anything yet?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

mbeardsl said:


> Nobody including the new HBC has the options old HBC had. That is long gone. There are plenty of good makers out there but there are still holes in the offerings, like a 38t spiderless....


having endless option boxes to tick when ordering means absolutely nothing when the selected product takes YEARS to ship.... if at all.


----------



## Ketchupsenf (Sep 8, 2012)

bouwpakket said:


> Anyone in Europe receive anything yet?


nope.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep. Got mine in the Uk about a month ago. A year after ordered.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Dibbs_ said:


> Yep. Got mine in the Uk about a month ago. A year after ordered.


WOW, that's quick!

Dan used LIFO of course.......


----------



## Johnthompson (Aug 23, 2004)

no...


----------



## drlaboole (Apr 2, 2008)

Nope, ordered last October.
The tracking on the HBC site says USPS has received info regarding the parcel since March though


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> OMG!!! Ordered Feb 7, 2012.... arrived Sep 6, 2013! It showed up. I am beyond shocked.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'm not sure why, but this is just hilarious to me.


----------



## vezelf (Feb 29, 2008)

Recieved my chainring (xtr 980) today after more than a year. Product is super!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Glad to hear people are still getting product... but nothing for me yet. 5 days past the newest promise.

Disappointed. More at the chance for redemption than the loss of $50.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

latest from the Homebrewed Components FB Page:


> Update! for those waiting for existing orders to arrive and those waiting to place orders for more product.
> 
> Dan is and has been working to ship everyone's orders. He's working to reply to everyone who has sent messages his way on a daily basis. If you have questions about your order, please send an email to [email protected].
> 
> ...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha.... "You'll get a reply as soon as *reasonably possible*. " WTF does that mean to Dan? 18 months?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

So I saw this threat years ago and laughed. But what exactly was going on and why is it taking them a year to make/ship orders. 

Also, why the hell are people STILL ordering from them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> Haha.... "You'll get a reply as soon as *reasonably possible*. " WTF does that mean to Dan? 18 months?


Oh hush, you already got your parts


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

kikoraa said:


> So I saw this threat years ago and laughed. But what exactly was going on and why is it taking them a year to make/ship orders.
> 
> Also, why the hell are people STILL ordering from them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They aren't. Your reading comprehension needs some work. These are still old orders. Site doesn't allow checkout and hasn't for quite some time.


----------



## Ketchupsenf (Sep 8, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> Haha.... "You'll get a reply as soon as *reasonably possible*. " WTF does that mean to Dan? 18 months?


I wrote him when he posted this on fb and i got a reply really quick. Unfortunately it wasn't the answer i was looking for - he said my stuff wasnt shipped yet but it will go out soon.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Who are the new "owners"? What is their connection to Dan? Will Dan still be doing the manufacturing? If so, can MTBR count on him to make the rings...consistently?

Seems like the biggest issue was his lack of communication + keeping the machines running and in working order.

Perhaps his buddies will fill that void.

No idea. HBC does make a great product, but that is where it ends. 

Perhaps the new owners can chime in... I am just curious. It would be nice to see a local company make good and get back on its feet again.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Ketchupsenf said:


> I wrote him when he posted this on fb and i got a reply really quick. Unfortunately it wasn't the answer i was looking for - _*he said my stuff wasnt shipped yet but it will go out soon.*_


same reply... different year. :skep:


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

1 email replied to. The other ignored. 

More of the same from this guy. 

I figure "no chance" at this point. Glad some folks got some product - but, I suspect, the rest of us are SOL. I predicted this waaay back when.


----------



## Hkp2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Is there any of you guys still waiting?
It's like waiting for Santa Claus.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

I sent an email just to see what would happen as I see some have gotten responses. I ordered my ring 11/15/2011 so I've been waiting just about 2 years. I've had 5 bikes since then so have absolutely no need for it anymore, if I ever do get it this time I guess I can list on the classifieds. Dan did respond and said it will be sent in the next batch which will take a few weeks. Hell, I've waiting this long what's another couple weeks....what a joke...


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

My order was may-ish 2012. I've sent several emails lately - but no response. I guess it's possible that the spam filter grabbed them - but I've checking the spam folder periodically and didn't see it. Glad to hear some folks are getting replies. I'm still single speeding, but have dropped a couple of teeth since the order - so like ds33gt - may just put it up on ebay/craigslist. 

Difficult to get upset about another few weeks - but a response would be appreciated - especially after all the facebook posts indicating that would happen (oh and the 1.5 year delay ;-).


----------



## emike (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing new. Still waiting.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

monogod said:


> same reply... different year. :skep:


Best post yet in this thread, unfortunately it's true...


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

Well after 19 months of waiting, and frankly about 12 months of being pissed off, I recieved the sram spiderless chain ring and cog that I order in March of 2012. Both are red anodized, althought they don't match. There was no shipping notification, no nothing they were just there.

Maybe there is still hope for some of you. That is if you still own the bike you order the parts for.

At this point I'm not even sure I want these parts on my bike. They are just going to be a reminder of a horible purchacing experience.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ordered 1st April 2012, received today. One each 31t and 32t M952 XTR spiderless ring and they look great.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

IF52 said:


> Ordered 1st April 2012, received today. One each 31t and 32t M952 XTR spiderless ring and they look great.


Do they really look great? Or, just don't look like crap? I am not impressed with my Sram spiderless. Honestly, it looks no better or worse than a typical e.13 ring i had, My Bling ring was just as nice and my Absolute Black rings are far and above nicer than the HBC. So much competition since Dan dropped the ball makes his product look mediocre now. Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Small update - Dan said "it's in the mail" - which is progress. Citing an issue w/ Google Ordering. Anyway, small concession on the color to make it happen ASAP. The waiting continues but I'm optimistic. Not really sure what I think of the whole experience (besides from not being good -errr, rather bad) - but I have to admit that if he gets ALL orders fulfilled that would be a step up from the out and out crooks. Bad business practice/ethics: yes, fail @ communication: yes, suspect prioritization: yes. Not a lot of win there but, utimately better than walking away straight up. 
Maybe I'm getting soft - it's not a black and white world.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ordered May 1st, 2012. Sent another email yesterday with no response. Posted on FB the story of my waiting and it was quickly deleted and then received an email saying it has been shipped. Maybe it will come next week? I doubt it...


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

So, final update: The ring arrived as recently promised. Priority mail. Decent looking. Ordered: 5/13. Arrived 10/14. It's been an interesting ride...Good luck to those who are left.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Shocked!!!*

:yikes:
Ordered May 1st, 2012, arrived Oct. 15th, 2013!!!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

bkirby10 said:


> Ordered May 1st, 2012, arrived Oct. 15th, 2013!!!





carl mega said:


> Ordered: 5/13. Arrived 10/14.


only 17 months?!?!?!? that's like next day air with any other place. how much extra did you guys have to pay for priority processing/shipping???


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

bkirby10 said:


> :yikes:
> Ordered May 1st, 2012, arrived Oct. 15th, 2013!!!
> View attachment 839278


Purdy!!

Some sick part of me is getting a bit motivated to order another set. I know... I feel a bit like a heroin addict saying this will be my last hit.

I know it might just end up being a donation to subsidise materials for those who's orders have been outstanding for a year... and not have anything of my own to show for it.

But hey, it's only money, right?


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Ordered July 2012....today I got a surprise in the mail, my 20t rear cog...I had pretty much given up. It's a really nice looking piece...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> Purdy!!
> 
> Some sick part of me is getting a bit motivated to order another set. I know... I feel a bit like a heroin addict saying this will be my last hit.
> 
> ...


order it C.O.D. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wcsting (Apr 21, 2012)

Wcsting said:


> Wow... reading this thread is... umm... interesting. I ordered some stuff 3 weeks ago, then realized I made a mistake on the number of teeth, have sent several emails with no response...
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> ...


LOL! I received a package yesterday with my chainring and cog. 15 months after the order!


----------



## zambonidriver1 (Jul 13, 2011)

My order was placed on 04/19/2012 and I received it on 10/12/2013. It's a sweet looking bash guard. Glad to see they are honoring their promise and getting the parts out there.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

zambonidriver1 said:


> My order was placed on 04/19/2012 and I received it on 10/12/2013. It's a sweet looking bash guard. Glad to see they are honoring their promise and getting the parts out there.


So, just 18 months from order to delivery? For fvcks sake, I could carve one out of an aluminum billet with a Leatherman in less time than that.


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Probably got sent out in the same batch as above - received a 22T aluminum/stainless cog yesterday from a May 2012 order.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

So I should expect mine also one of these days


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

It took HbC a mere 17 months to complete my order. I received my two piece cog last week!

I hope for all of you still waiting that you'll recieve your goods!


----------



## geardup (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi. My name's Joe and I'm new to this site. Ive been searching, but i cant seem to find a better place to post this; so if someone knows of a better thread to post this to, please let me know.
I make small runs of things like this, both out of titanium and 7075 alloy. Is this, or something similar, something people would be interested in? This particular cog in the pic is a 21t Ti 6al-4v shimano / Chris King compatible cog for 1/8 chain.
Thanks!









I also have made a few different custom 4 and 5 bolt chainrings and bmx sprockets.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

That is gorgeous. Can you make a 38t SRAM spider less wide/narrow chainring ?


----------



## geardup (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks! 
lol I probably could if i had one in my hands to measure from.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome Joe!
Never sure how selling product is received here, yet can tell you that many crave unique quality parts delivered on time. Feel that 3/32" would be more popular. Costs?


----------



## geardup (Oct 31, 2013)

Right, I was afraid it would be bad form to post this here. Most that i make are indeed 3/32. This was just a one-off custom piece for a repeat customer.
These run at 90USD because of the added detail. I also make some CK look-a-likes for 70USD.
Al 7075 is cheaper, but in my experience there's not much demand for alloy with these particular parts.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

geardup said:


> Thanks!
> lol I probably could if i had one in my hands to measure from.


Nobody makes one....


----------



## geardup (Oct 31, 2013)

please excuse my ignorance. I got started making bmx race chainrings and cogs. I'm still learning about the big wheel stuff


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

I put my order in I think in November and just forgot about it. Knowing how busy this one guy was I just let him do his thing. Around two months later I got an email saying it shipped and it was spot on for my XTR crank set. I should have bought two just in case I wear this one out. Yes it was a long time to get but I think it was worth it. Patience is a virtue?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Joe, welcome to MTBR!


----------



## geardup (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Joe, the cog looks sweet. Like many people here, they are looking for cogs and rings that add some bling to their bikes. But look at some threads and you'll read about people with good intentions providing a product but they get swamped and in over their head. This thread is a prefect example, Homebrewed started small, made a cool product. I ordered early on and got a XTR 950 spiderless ring and a XTR 960 bash ring within the 4-6 week turn around time. Lots of pictures were posted of happy buyers and the colorful bling, Homebrew got behind on orders and also seemed to of lost interest in producing bike products and choose to go off-roading. A more recent entry Warhawk industries already seems to have disappointed most who have ordered from him as his turn around on his product has exceeded his promised ETA and then getting the runaround. Another product was a trying to get off the ground through crowd funding, but the chain rings didn't have visual appeal. And then there was Boone, who made beautiful Ti rings and cogs. I believe he was not able to keep up with demand and pissed off a lot of people who ordered. The only producer who seems to be turning out products is Absolute Black. They produce the common 104 size chainrings and SRAM spiderless. Trying to provide too many tooth count, colors and interface type can create a logistic nightmare. 

If you are looking to make "big wheel products." figure out if you want to cater to the masses with a unique looking product or fill the gaps (unique looking or simply functional). Gaps are usually older formats, XT/XTR 950 spiderless rings, XTR 960 rigs, Middleburn spiderless rings, White Industries UNO rings and to a lesser degree SRAM spiderless rings (decent options out there now). 

Another approach also rather than taking custom orders which can increase lead time and create logistic nightmares is to continue producing small batches of certain ring formats or cogs in popular tooth sizes and sell them to first takers. You can even "survey" interest on the forums and sell through the classifieds here. 

Good luck, I'll be looking out for Shimano XTR 950 spiderless rings and XTR 960 rings.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Perfect advice and spot on. Wolftooth is another recent success. Endless is also up and coming in chain rings allegedly, already produces great cogs.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Very very pleased with absoluteBLACK service and products.

And you can add Wworks components to the list of reliable suppliers as well.


----------



## geardup (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you for the great advice. I think I will more or less fall into the last category. Machining bike parts is a hobby for me. Not my full time job by any means. I enjoy making small batches and then taking a break to ride or upgrade my own bikes. I know I won't ever get rich making cogs or other components, I won't fool myself pretending I can. I like just making cool looking stuff and maybe selling it to others who appreciate it also. 
Thank you all for your feedback
:thumbsup:


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

Joe's cog 








on my Misfit








pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

MTB Pharm said:


> ...A more recent entry Warhawk industries already seems to have disappointed most who have ordered from him as his turn around on his product has exceeded his promised ETA and then getting the runaround...


I concur with this. I placed an order for a 950 spiderless ring in early September. No sign of the ring yet nor any response to my emails. Should've learned my lesson with HBC :madman: Buyer beware.


----------



## Slick37075 (Feb 27, 2009)

There's an update as of 10/21/2013:

Contact Us


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Slick37075 said:


> There's an update as of 10/21/2013:
> 
> Contact Us


will you be offering C.O.D. as a payment method upon relaunch? dan pretty much destroyed trust in the HBC brand.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

So hbc is back ?? Maybe they will get it right. I just snagged a few spiderless hbc chainrings off eBay


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Anyone received any communication from HBC in the last month? They seem to have fallen off the face of the earth again.


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

HBC isn't dead. I just bought a HBC ring last month or so. I am not kidding. Dan's got some help from his friend who sold me the ring directly.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Any news worth mentioning for HBC?


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

I got a reply on FB within a day!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SoCal-Rider said:


> Anyone received any communication from HBC in the last month? They seem to have fallen off the face of the earth again.


The last email I received from Ken, back in November, regarding my order from May 2012 for a 32 tooth ti 102bcd chainring was that he knew my order was in question and he was working on it. This followed two or three email exchanges over the course of a day or two.

Since then I have emailed ken back multiple times and have not heard back from him again.

SPP


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

SlowPokePete said:


> The last email I received from Ken, back in November, regarding my order from May 2012 for a 32 tooth ti 102bcd chainring was that he knew my order was in question and he was working on it. This followed two or three email exchanges over the course of a day or two.
> 
> Since then I have emailed ken back multiple times and have not heard back from him again.
> 
> SPP


My experience mirrors yours exactly.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I received a reply to the email I sent yesterday...

Peter, 

It has taken a long time - longer than I expected- to get in contact with Dan. I met with him a few days ago and picked up a few remaining orders that I a swallowing the cost on to ship. Unfortunately, none of those orders are going to the US and don't have have your name on them. I'm sorry. 

I do not have any Ti pieces to even give you. I'm not sure what to do. 

I was and am sincere in my effort to help, but at this point I really don't know what to do because I don't even have any of the material needed to make the chainring you purchased from Dan. 

I'm sorry. 

There is a new chapter to HbC that is coming in the next few weeks. The whole pay me and I'll make you a custom piece ideal is gone. I'm only going to be selling products that I have on hand and are available to ship. That will prevent issues like you're experiencing from happening again to you or anybody else. This really sucks - for you and for me too. I was hoping to breathe some life into HbC and regain confidence in riders. If i were you, I'd be upset too. 

As of right now I don't have the cash flow to help, but would like to offer you some sort of discount on a future purchase once the doors reopen. I'd love to say I can give it to you for free, but I can't even expect people to buy from the brand at this point. 

With some luck this ship will turn around and when that happens I'll be able to offer you more. I simply cannot right now. 

I am absolutely open to keeping a dialogue open with you. Please let me know what your thoughts are. 

Thank you, 

Ken

SO I guess I am SOL.

SPP


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

I haven't received my SOL email yet, although I'm fairly sure it's coming...


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

At this point Ken should start a new business with a new name. HBC will never live this down.

I took over the operation of a business I had worked at for 17 years, but the boss had run the reputation into the ground. So I started a new business with the old equipment, and with my old boss out of the picture (mostly). The biggest mess I ran into was having him as the middleman with one customer. 

Even if Dan continues to do the machining, Ken should cut him out of the business end. Seriously, who will send HBC money at this point?


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

TBarnaby said:


> I haven't received my SOL email yet, although I'm fairly sure it's coming...


And....my SOL email has finally arrived. Will not ship out as paid for 20 months ago.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

TBarnaby said:


> And....my SOL email has finally arrived. Will not ship out as paid for 20 months ago.


Doesn't this make you feel better?



Ken HomeBrewedComponents said:


> This really sucks - for you and for me too.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Dan should lose a few teeth.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

squareback said:


> Doesn't this make you feel better?


Yeah...I even emailed him back suggesting SOMETHING he could offer ... other cogs, etc. No reply.

$117 thrown in the fire.

SPP


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like the new owner doesn't have any or minimal start up funds. All he's bringing to the table is a smarter business plan.

Good will goes a long way and in my opinion, the new business will benefit long term if refunds are made for anyone with an unfulfilled order. We have no idea how much that adds up to though. Certainly more than what is claimed by users on MTBR and probably double that.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered a set of nut tuggers on 9/4/2011 and still nothing, not even an email. I did send an email just now to the backorders address and see what I get back. I requested a cog instead since the bike I ordered it for I do not own anymore and have long moved on.

I also sent Dan an email a while back about one of his chainrings I owned that bent in half, pretty much got a tough luck kiddo and that was the end of it. With that I cannot with confidence order a chainring even if orders were delivered on time.

Also lets not all forget about Rennen, I personally own a threaded 104bcd chainring from them and they are quality, very impressed, and quick turn time.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Sounds like the new owner doesn't have any or minimal start up funds. All he's bringing to the table is a smarter business plan.
> 
> Good will goes a long way and in my opinion, the new business will benefit long term if refunds are made for anyone with an unfulfilled order. We have no idea how much that adds up to though. Certainly more than what is claimed by users on MTBR and probably double that.


it's very unwise for the new owner to associate himself in any way, shape, or form with either the brand "homebrewed components" or dan. he is cutting his own throat by doing so.

the only exception would have been an immediate delivery of ALL parts ordered, or to offer a substitution part to those who no longer have the bike they ordered the part for 3 years ago.

instead, what we have is the same "dan situation" under a new name.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got the tough **** email from backorders. He no longer plans on producing Nut Tuggers going forward and suggested I contact Dan regarding my order. They were only $25 and I do not plan on persuing this any further.



> Travis,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out.
> 
> ...


I would agree that it does not seem wise to take his name, might have been just better to take his equipment and dump the name. I do not see how this is going to go well going forward with old business. Seems he bought it to wipe the slate clean, well there are a lot of pissed off people with HBC and if you're not going to fuilfill past orders who would want to pay again for a new part when they've paid for an old part.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Agreed, Mr Pink. HBC is forever going to be tainted. I would never start a firm called Bernie Investments, either.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually considered contacting Dan to help him create a new business plan. My thought was to get away from his a-la-cart, custom model to a more traditional "A-B-C" ordering process (ie, what are your most popular rings, and I will bulk order and manage shipping/distribution, which is where he seemed to have the greatest issues). 

Of course, first order of business would be taking care of all of the previous customers still missing products. I would imagine free product credits if old product is no longer available. All would have been on Dan's dime (no way would I go into it any other way.)

That said, it's 2014. Anyone who wishes to come into the retail world should realize this, and that the letters "SOL" have no place coming out of a retail company's mouth. Some of the replies I'm seeing here make me cringe. Part of me feels for the kid trying to make amends. The other part of me says that if he's seeing these kinds of responses from Dan, he needs to tuck tail and run away from the disaster as opposed to assigning his name and credit to that trainwreck. Hopefully he hasn't already invested anything in the company. If you want to cut and paste a more appropriate response to pissed off customers, here you go:

"In all honesty, I don't know what the **** Dan is doing. His records are crap, and he refuses to assist in any way. I came into this deal looking to straighten out his production so that I could still offer what I believe to be excellent products to the mountain biking community. Instead, I'm finding that Dan refuses to take part in exorcising his old ghosts going into the future.

As such, I'm abandoning any hope of unburying this company from it's past mistakes. Best of luck in finding your resolution with Dan. If it's worth anything, I am sorry for any false hope that may have developed from my short-lived partnership with Homebrewed."


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

I placed order on 11/06/2012 and since I always wait for the delivery.
I sent dozens e-mails and no single answer.
HBC is a company to be avoided.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Never heard back from Ken regarding my idea of providing me with ANYTHING (cogs, etc) to equal the $110 I lost...

Funny thing is I just went to HBC's website and was able to put a cog in my cart for purchase.

Are they really still taking orders?

SPP


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SlowPokePete said:


> Never heard back from Ken regarding my idea of providing me with ANYTHING (cogs, etc) to equal the $110 I lost...
> 
> Funny thing is I just went to HBC's website and was able to put a cog in my cart for purchase.
> 
> ...


Fixed.

SPP


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

SlowPokePete said:


> Fixed.
> 
> SPP


They are not allowing payments of any kind......"No Payment Methods Enabled"


----------



## PoorBob (Jul 8, 2009)

Well total suck..... Ive been wanting a set of HBC tugs.. Now it looks like that is not going to happen. 

Any good north american component shops?


----------



## Ketchupsenf (Sep 8, 2012)

Havn't received my order yet - still waiting (yay...). I wrote a new Email to Ken, let's see what he has to say..


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Ketchupsenf said:


> Havn't received my order yet - still waiting (yay...). I wrote a new Email to Ken, let's see what he has to say..


Response will be:

You are S.O.L.

Move on. :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

HBC should update their logo to this:


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

I talked to Ken about a month ago. He told me that he could not get all of existing orders from Dan. Some were lost somewhere, I guess. So we were talking, if there were just a few people whose orders were missing, then Ken would simply send and move on. But he sounded like more than a few, and that'd cost him a lot - for something he was not responsible to begin with.

Now, some would argue that taking over someone's business should mean taking care of those unfulfilled orders no matter what. But I don't know what kind of agreements was reached between Dan and Ken, so I am not going to say what they should do.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

when buying a business one purchases the liabilities along with the assets. 

ken shot himself in the head by getting on here and announcing he has purchased HBC and then refusing to fulfill the orders due.

he would have been far better off to have simply quietly purchased HBC from "dan the scam" and then opened up a brand new business. before he even opened his doors he sullied his venture by associating himself with HBC and dan. he has now done even more so by continuing in dan's tradition of extending the galloping goose to paid customers.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

monogod said:


> when buying a business one purchases the liabilities along with the assets.
> 
> Ken shot himself in the head by getting on here and announcing he has purchased hbc and then refusing to fulfill the orders due.
> 
> He would have been far better off to have simply quietly purchased hbc from "dan the scam" and then opened up a brand new business. Before he even opened his doors he sullied his venture by associating himself with hbc and dan. He has now done even more so by continuing in dan's tradition of extending the galloping goose to paid customers.


this...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

monogod said:


> when buying a business one purchases the liabilities along with the assets.
> 
> ken shot himself in the head by getting on here and announcing he has purchased HBC and then refusing to fulfill the orders due.
> 
> he would have been far better off to have simply quietly purchased HBC from "dan the scam" and then opened up a brand new business. before he even opened his doors he sullied his venture by associating himself with HBC and dan. he has now done even more so by continuing in dan's tradition of extending the galloping goose to paid customers.


Exactly my thoughts, simply buy the Dan's equipment and rebadge under the radar. That's all he need anyway, no need to take ownership of the name, now he have to deal with old warranty claims too.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Bummer. 

I was hoping that HBC got their shiz together (without Dan) and were cutting and shipping bits of shiny recycled beer cans. I need a new chainring for the singlespeed, and currently run a spiderless XTR chainring on M952 180mm cranks (and will be for sale, soon!) and was hoping to upgrayedd to some HT2 grade XT 180mm cranks.


----------



## Ketchupsenf (Sep 8, 2012)

It seems that Dan is running the business again. No Reply or whatsoever. F*** you HBC. Has anyone started any legal actions? I live outside of the USA, so i don't think that i could achieve much.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Holy.... That is gorgeous!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

geardup said:


> View attachment 843503


Holy.... That is gorgeous!!


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Holy.... That is gorgeous!!


meh


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Feel free to show HBC your love and send him some hard earned cash.


[email protected] said:


> Holy.... That is gorgeous!!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

jeff said:


> Feel free to show HBC your love and send him some hard earned cash.


indeed. he's probably already blown through the last of the money he defrauded from everyone and needs more jeep parts.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

It's been about 3 years since I actually got my HBC ring, (In a timely manner too, IIRC) - was jsut out looking at my bike and remembered what brand ring I had. Then I remembered the shitstorm that came later. Came back here to see what had ever turned up with that - looks like nothing, basically.


----------



## Drdan (Aug 24, 2007)

Any update on whether HBC is open for business again, and if the new owner is taking (and delivering) new orders?


----------



## Slick37075 (Feb 27, 2009)

Anybody know if Homebrewed in still producing chainrings?


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

All reports is that the new owner never got the business up on its feet. The website won't let you order anything.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, I cut my losses a long time ago on this one. I was only out a chain ring (which I actually needed at the time). Eventually I found Dan on another forum board dealing with Jeeps where he was fabricating parts for them. I don't believe he was selling them but more so just doing it as a hobby for his own Jeep. None the less, I got a warning from the forum board to not bring that business to their site and resolve the matter through other means. I had several emails back and forth with forum guru and ended it with links to this thread and others on HBC. I simply stated that all I wanted was the part or my money and I would be more than happy to move along and say nothing else about it. I also wanted him to see what had happened to all of us and to keep an eye out for anything that might pop up over there with regard to custom Jeep parts from the guy. He said thanks and in a few days I got a paypal refund! I can only guess that he spoke with Dan and perhaps gave him an ultimatum to either pay me off or get kicked off the board?????? 

I do wish I'd gotten the ring but surprisingly enough, my first one is still going strong. I don't have a second one for a gearing change out but at least I can ride. There are other ring options out there but having an M960 crank makes finding them in the right bcd rather difficult (thanks Shimano).


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

I have brand new black 20t & 21t cogs, as well as, a black 104bcd 4 bolt 32t chainring that I never ended up using on a SS conversion project if anyone is interested. I'll have an ad up later today in the classifieds with pics, as well as, a low mileage Forward Components EBB

Edit - Paid ad is up with pics of the chainring and 21t cog (+ other parts). Can send pic of 20t cog if you PM me--> Garage Sale - XTR 9 spd, Pike 140mm 29, Thomson, HB Comp. SS Cogs - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

guess i'm lucky. i got mine.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

just found a green 4 bolt 32t 104bcd chainring in my garage. new. PM an offer if interested.


----------

